# Survivor.  Are you watching?



## Zona

Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?

I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.

This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.


----------



## strollingbones

yes but i am not gonna admit it


----------



## jillian

i don't know what you're talking about...


----------



## Zona

Come on, Survivor is not an embarrasing guilty pleasure...(I dont think..)


----------



## syrenn

I LOVE survivor


----------



## uscitizen

I never watch survivor, I always find something more interesting to do like maybe cut my toenails.


----------



## Sherry

I'm not ashamed...been a fan since day one.


----------



## Rozman

Was a big fan.Lost interest recently.It got a little gimmicky for my taste.Bringing Boston Rob back like 10 time until he won sucked.I take a peek every now and then and just watch when they vote some dope out.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zona said:


> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.



Survivor is the bomb. One of the VERY few shows to put a smile on my face. 

Ozzy took over just like rob. (hated it) 

Coach almost went down in flames in the first 10 minutes. (love his personality and tattoos) 

Russells nephew is married and seemed very conflicted about not liking the hot tomboy. (lol) 


Best show on tv


----------



## Zona

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Survivor is the bomb. One of the VERY few shows to put a smile on my face.
> 
> Ozzy took over just like rob. (hated it)
> 
> Coach almost went down in flames in the first 10 minutes. (love his personality and tattoos)
> 
> Russells nephew is married and seemed very conflicted about not liking the hot tomboy. (lol)
> 
> 
> Best show on tv
Click to expand...


Actually, Ozzie is not like Boston rob (yuck)...think about it..he told them not to vote off that silly girl and they did.  If bob told them to vote or not vote..or to eat or not eat (remember last year...!)  they did it.  Every time!  Ozzie (just like I thought) is not a leader.  He is a beast on challenges but not a leader.  

I think nutty Coach will play mind games and get them to do what he says.  

Oh and I hate..HATE that self described Barbie.  The country singer.  She gave a shout out to her "fans".  Here is a thought survivor...get real fans of the show to come on and do NOT bring back vets.  Let leaders lead and not follow the vets.  Its not fair really and takes away from the game for  me.  I absolutely hated last season.  That boston rob suck fest was so damn annoying.  

After last season I swore I would never watch the show again...(until this season started...lol)


----------



## Amelia

I've watched three seasons I think.  Maybe 4?    I resisted it a long time but I love it now!


----------



## Amelia

I hated how Boston Rob ran it last time.  I expect that if a vet starts to get a cult this time like Rob had, they'll do something to mix it up.   It was interesting (though frustrating) the first time.  It would be a huge turn off this time.

If it happens again, I'm thinking they might do something like when they had the old tribe versus the young tribe and the young tribe was annihilating the oldtimers.  So they reshuffled the deck.  Maybe they'd do that if Ozzie built himself a harem.

For a minute there, it looked like Ozzie was going to do just that.  But then Semhar went out, so maybe not. 

lol - I do love it.


----------



## Dabs

I have never watched an episode of Survivor in my life and I don't plan on starting


----------



## California Girl

I worry about the collective intellect of a country that produces so much reality tv. And what is even more worrying is the amount of people who repeat what they've read about the participants as though it is the gospel truth. You do realize that you don't actually know these people, right? They are not your friends.... you have never met them.... they are, in fact, strangers.


----------



## Amelia

But they can be more fun than Limbaugh or Obama ... or at least a good change of pace! lol


----------



## Foxfyre

Survivor fan here.  I objected to Redemption Island more than I objected to Boston Rob and Russell being resurrected, yet again, last year.  But this year I'm more into the strategy involved and the extra dynamics that Resurrection Island and the veterans add to that, though I think it was a better game with just the new players involved.

This year though, most of the players watched the last season and understand how formidable those veterans are.  Look for them to be taking out the veterans before they can build a dynasty as Boston Rob did.

How long can Russell's nephew keep his identify a secret?  Will it make a difference when they find out?


----------



## Missourian

I've never watched a single episode of survivor...

I get my weekly dose of drama from my Hell's Kitchen addiction....


----------



## Salt Jones

How many of you refuse to answer the phone when Survivor is on? 

How many of you buy the Survivor buffs and wear them on "Survivor Night"?

How many of you need a Survivor intervention?

I know someone who does.

Hint: I live in Phoenix. Who else does?


----------



## Sherry

Salt Jones said:


> How many of you refuse to answer the phone when Survivor is on?
> 
> How many of you buy the Survivor buffs and wear them on "Survivor Night"?
> 
> How many of you need a Survivor intervention?
> 
> I know someone who does.
> 
> Hint: I live in Phoenix. Who else does?



I DVR it so I can fast-forward through commercials...putting it on pause for anything is not an issue.

I've never had the desire to buy any Survivor gear.

I think there are different types of reality tv, and Survivor is not in the same category as The Real Housewives of Atlanta, or any of those types of shows that observe people in their supposed daily lives. Survivor started off by taking ordinary people and putting them in extraordinary circumstances, and it was fun for the observers to play arm chair psychologists as they followed the strategy of their game.


----------



## California Girl

Amelia said:


> But they can be more fun than Limbaugh or Obama ... or at least a good change of pace! lol



I don't listen to Limbaugh. In fact, I don't really watch or listen to many politicians. I don't watch much tv generally.


----------



## Foxfyre

I almost never watch any TV BUT competition type shows.  Exception would be an occasional episode of "The Mentalist" and "Harry's Law" both which intrigue me.  Used to like "House" until it started taking itself so seriously and now it isn't as good.

But (and Hombre) love survivor and if we don't watch it live, we DVR it to enjoy later.

But over the year one or both of us enjoy:

American Idol
So You Think You Can Dance
Dancing with the Stars
America's Got Talent
Wipeout  (If you really don't want to exercise any brain cells or care about the outcome.)
Love in the Wild  (ladies who enjoy Survivor usually like this.)
Expedition Impossible (everybody who enjoys Suvivor usually likes this.)
The Voice
Hell's Kitchen
Master Chef
Biggest Loser
Project Runway
and. starting this coming Monday "The Sing Off."
and, we'll probably check out "The X Factor" when it premiers next week.

Most we do record for viewing later so we can zip through the commercials or any really annoying acts some of these shows bring in.


----------



## California Girl

Foxfyre said:


> I almost never watch any TV BUT competition type shows.  Exception would be an occasional episode of "The Mentalist" and "Harry's Law" both which intrigue me.  Used to like "House" until it started taking itself so seriously and now it isn't as good.
> 
> But (and Hombre) love survivor and if we don't watch it live, we DVR it to enjoy later.
> 
> But over the year one or both of us enjoy:
> 
> American Idol
> So You Think You Can Dance
> Dancing with the Stars
> America's Got Talent
> Wipeout  (If you really don't want to exercise any brain cells or care about the outcome.)
> Love in the Wild  (ladies who enjoy Survivor usually like this.)
> Expedition Impossible (everybody who enjoys Suvivor usually likes this.)
> The Voice
> Hell's Kitchen
> Master Chef
> Biggest Loser
> Project Runway
> and. starting this coming Monday "The Sing Off."
> and, we'll probably check out "The X Factor" when it premiers next week.
> 
> Most we do record for viewing later so we can zip through the commercials or any really annoying acts some of these shows bring in.



I watched a few chunks of the UK MasterChef... because there was an American competing... and I found that funny.... even more funny.... he won. 

I make an effort not to watch too much tv.... habit really, we were raised with tv as something that we watched occasionally. I guess I've never really changed that habit. And I don't intend to.


----------



## Missourian

Foxfyre said:


> I almost never watch any TV BUT competition type shows.  Exception would be an occasional episode of "The Mentalist" and "Harry's Law" both which intrigue me.  Used to like "House" until it started taking itself so seriously and now it isn't as good.
> 
> But (and Hombre) love survivor and if we don't watch it live, we DVR it to enjoy later.
> 
> But over the year one or both of us enjoy:
> 
> American Idol
> So You Think You Can Dance
> Dancing with the Stars
> America's Got Talent
> Wipeout  (If you really don't want to exercise any brain cells or care about the outcome.)
> Love in the Wild  (ladies who enjoy Survivor usually like this.)
> Expedition Impossible (everybody who enjoys Suvivor usually likes this.)
> The Voice
> Hell's Kitchen
> Master Chef
> Biggest Loser
> Project Runway
> and. starting this coming Monday "The Sing Off."
> and, we'll probably check out "The X Factor" when it premiers next week.
> 
> Most we do record for viewing later so we can zip through the commercials or any really annoying acts some of these shows bring in.



Don't forget "The Amazing Race".

That one I do watch,  as well as MasterChef, of course.


----------



## Amelia

LOL Foxfyre @ your summary of Wipeout.  I recently recommended it to someone as mindless fun.  

In addition to Survivor, I like Big Brother and America's Got Talent and the Mentalist.   

And the Friday night version of PBS Newshour because I like the segment with Brooks and Shields.

Can't think of anything else I tune to.  Now that Big Brother with its three episodes a week schedule is over, my TV viewing time is looking pretty sparse.



Oh yeah, and I like Dancing with the Stars.  Will that be starting up again soon or do I have to wait until Spring?  Woot woot, Google says it starts on Monday.  Yay.


----------



## Zona

California Girl said:


> I worry about the collective intellect of a country that produces so much reality tv. And what is even more worrying is the amount of people who repeat what they've read about the participants as though it is the gospel truth. You do realize that you don't actually know these people, right? They are not your friends.... you have never met them.... they are, in fact, strangers.



Just like Bulletin board posters.

Now back to people who watch the show survivor!  Great show.


----------



## Missourian

Amelia said:


> LOL Foxfyre @ your summary of Wipeout.  I recently recommended it to someone as mindless fun.
> 
> In addition to Survivor, I like Big Brother and America's Got Talent and the Mentalist.
> 
> And the Friday night version of PBS Newshour because I like the segment with Brooks and Shields.
> 
> Can't think of anything else I tune to.  Now that Big Brother with its three episodes a week schedule is over, my TV viewing time is looking pretty sparse.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and I like Dancing with the Stars.  Will that be starting up again soon or do I have to wait until Spring?




"Castle" is back on the 19th.


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> I almost never watch any TV BUT competition type shows.  Exception would be an occasional episode of "The Mentalist" and "Harry's Law" both which intrigue me.  Used to like "House" until it started taking itself so seriously and now it isn't as good.
> 
> But (and Hombre) love survivor and if we don't watch it live, we DVR it to enjoy later.
> 
> But over the year one or both of us enjoy:
> 
> American Idol - Yes
> So You Think You Can Dance - Nope
> Dancing with the Stars - Yes
> America's Got Talent - not really; reminds me of a modern day Gong Show
> Wipeout  (If you really don't want to exercise any brain cells or care about the outcome.) - after the 20th time watching people bounce off the big balls, I wasn't laughing so much; prefer AFV for goofball stuff like that
> Love in the Wild  (ladies who enjoy Survivor usually like this.) - never heard of it
> Expedition Impossible (everybody who enjoys Suvivor usually likes this.) - Nope, but love Amazing Race
> The Voice - Nope
> Hell's Kitchen - Yes; as well as the Next Food Network Star
> Master Chef - Yes
> Biggest Loser - Nope
> Project Runway - Nope
> and. starting this coming Monday "The Sing Off." - Nope
> and, we'll probably check out "The X Factor" when it premiers next week. - Yes
> 
> Most we do record for viewing later so we can zip through the commercials or any really annoying acts some of these shows bring in.



There's a lot to choose from, that's for sure.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Survivor fan here.  I objected to Redemption Island more than I objected to Boston Rob and Russell being resurrected, yet again, last year.  But this year I'm more into the strategy involved and the extra dynamics that Resurrection Island and the veterans add to that, though I think it was a better game with just the new players involved.
> 
> This year though, most of the players watched the last season and understand how formidable those veterans are.  Look for them to be taking out the veterans before they can build a dynasty as Boston Rob did.
> 
> How long can Russell's nephew keep his identify a secret?  Will it make a difference when they find out?



He is a strange duck.  He feels anger towards a woman who is attractive yet feels fine hiding the fact that he is Russel's nephew.    Weird really, but he is related to Russel...lol

This season does have promise, but I just hate them having Vets in there.  The funny thing is, it looks like they are not listening to Ozzie.  If they did, that dippy girl would still be there and the nerd would be gone. 

So far, it looks great though.  Oh and the Dragon slayer will come out soon enough..he cant help himself.  lol


----------



## Zona

Salt Jones said:


> How many of you refuse to answer the phone when Survivor is on?
> 
> How many of you buy the Survivor buffs and wear them on "Survivor Night"?
> 
> How many of you need a Survivor intervention?
> 
> I know someone who does.
> 
> Hint: I live in Phoenix. Who else does?



Oh shut up.  

Oh and I dont wear Survivor buffs.  (not that you know of..)


----------



## Zona

Oh and a quick prediction...the cattle rancher is going to lose it with Coach eventually.  Just sayin.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I started watching Survivor the second season because of all the 'watercooler' talk about it.  Some seasons are def better than others but overall it's great fun.

I rather enjoyed Boston Rob and Russell's return.  Boston Rob played a great game, imo.  That his groupies all fawned around him, that he never got voted off, that he won?   Good for him.  But the absolute best?  When poor, whittle Rusty boo-hoo-hooed when he got the boot.    Priceless!

I like Ozzie . . I remember him from previous games.  Isn't he the one who can swim like a freakin' fishy?  And Coach?  Meh . . . got on my nerves.  Maybe's he's changed.  I don't think anyone would care if they knew that kid is Russell's nephew and I guarantee it won't stay a secret for long. . . .the people who go on Survivor never seem to learn to keep their mouths shut.  And the nerd?  Cochran?  Tell me he's not a twenty-something Woody Allen!  

Ah, aren't we all glad to see Jeff 'Yes, This Really Is My Job and I Wear a Pukka Necklace and Shirts with Pockets' Probst?


----------



## Foxfyre

California Girl said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost never watch any TV BUT competition type shows.  Exception would be an occasional episode of "The Mentalist" and "Harry's Law" both which intrigue me.  Used to like "House" until it started taking itself so seriously and now it isn't as good.
> 
> But (and Hombre) love survivor and if we don't watch it live, we DVR it to enjoy later.
> 
> But over the year one or both of us enjoy:
> 
> American Idol
> So You Think You Can Dance
> Dancing with the Stars
> America's Got Talent
> Wipeout  (If you really don't want to exercise any brain cells or care about the outcome.)
> Love in the Wild  (ladies who enjoy Survivor usually like this.)
> Expedition Impossible (everybody who enjoys Suvivor usually likes this.)
> The Voice
> Hell's Kitchen
> Master Chef
> Biggest Loser
> Project Runway
> and. starting this coming Monday "The Sing Off."
> and, we'll probably check out "The X Factor" when it premiers next week.
> 
> Most we do record for viewing later so we can zip through the commercials or any really annoying acts some of these shows bring in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a few chunks of the UK MasterChef... because there was an American competing... and I found that funny.... even more funny.... he won.
> 
> I make an effort not to watch too much tv.... habit really, we were raised with tv as something that we watched occasionally. I guess I've never really changed that habit. And I don't intend to.
Click to expand...


I like Master Chef for the fantasy aspect for me.  I love to cook, love to experiment with new things, and it is the ONLY one of these competition type shows that I think I might have a fighting chance to compete.

But I hear you on limited TV.  Spread out over the year all of my list combined is and average of four to six hours or so a week.  Sometimes we'll listen to the news while we're doing other stuff like folding laundry or chopping veggies or whatever, and maybe watch O'Reilly or some such while we're having dinner, but that's about it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

By 9:00pm my brain is fried; tv is about all I can muster most nights.  I like a few good shows . . . The Walking Dead; The Good Wife; Modern Family; Survivor.  Oooo, and we mustn't forget Dexter!  

Anyone watch Chopped?  Love that show.


----------



## Swagger

I was still in the army when the UK version of Survivor came out. Like the rash of reality tv that was emerging at the time, I knew it would be progressively tame. I too was initially struck by the natural beauty the 'survivors' were 'stranded' in, but soon got bored. I couldn't help wonder if the whole shebang would be better if they had some sort of maniac loose on the islands (false or otherwise). Or failing that, a planted survivor could mimick the symptoms of a life threatening illness; coupled by staged radio silence from the film crew.

I hated Hell's Kitchen because a close friend of mine has taken Gordon Ramsey to court on three seperate occasions for unpaid fees (and won, in case you were wondering). He's a gormless **** and I was hoping that in he US version one of his protégés/victims would have enough of his erratic, entirely put-on behaviour, storm off and reappear later with a handgun and shoot both of his knees out from under him. The Financial Times (the Wall Street Journal's UK contemporary) has been reporting that his businesses are consecutively failing, so any fans of his should fill their boots before he (hopefully) disappears from our screens forever.

Like California Girl, I don't really watch much television (though I do watch my fair share of DVDs).

We both like watching The Mentalist, for the simple reason that we've both acknowledged that my wife shares the same temperament as Agent Liburn (sp).

Another huge US hit was The Shield. They just don't make that kind of police procedural in the UK (lack of firearms, for one) I was entirely gripped and near went into a panic attack during the last episode. Poor Ronnie Gardocki!!


----------



## Trajan

yes,  I watch. 

I also think that when they get to the final 2 ( the hell with 3) they should put them in Thunderdome, 2 go in, 1 comes out.....they win.


----------



## Trajan

Blagger said:


> I was still in the army when the UK version of Survivor came out. Like the rash of reality tv that was emerging at the time, I knew it would be progressively tame. I too was initially struck by the natural beauty the 'survivors' were 'stranded' in, but soon got bored. I couldn't help wonder if the whole shebang would be better if they had some sort of maniac loose on the islands (false or otherwise). Or failing that, a planted survivor could mimick the symptoms of a life threatening illness; coupled by staged radio silence from the film crew.
> 
> I hated Hell's Kitchen because a close friend of mine has taken Gordon Ramsey to court on three seperate occasions for unpaid fees (and won, in case you were wondering). He's a gormless **** and I was hoping that in he US version one of his protégés/victims would have enough of his erratic, entirely put-on behaviour, storm off and reappear later with a handgun and shoot both of his knees out from under him. The Financial Times (the Wall Street Journal's UK contemporary) has been reporting that his businesses are consecutively failing, so any fans of his should fill their boots before he (hopefully) disappears from our screens forever.
> 
> Like California Girl, I don't really watch much television (though I do watch my fair share of DVDs).
> 
> We both like watching The Mentalist, for the simple reason that we've both acknowledged that my wife shares the same temperament as Agent Liburn (sp).
> 
> Another huge US hit was The Shield. They just don't make that kind of police procedural in the UK (lack of firearms, for one) I was entirely gripped and near went into a panic attack during the last episode. *Poor Ronnie Gardocki!!*



oh hell yea, he took the frucking of all-time.


----------



## Swagger

Trajan said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was still in the army when the UK version of Survivor came out. Like the rash of reality tv that was emerging at the time, I knew it would be progressively tame. I too was initially struck by the natural beauty the 'survivors' were 'stranded' in, but soon got bored. I couldn't help wonder if the whole shebang would be better if they had some sort of maniac loose on the islands (false or otherwise). Or failing that, a planted survivor could mimick the symptoms of a life threatening illness; coupled by staged radio silence from the film crew.
> 
> I hated Hell's Kitchen because a close friend of mine has taken Gordon Ramsey to court on three seperate occasions for unpaid fees (and won, in case you were wondering). He's a gormless **** and I was hoping that in he US version one of his protégés/victims would have enough of his erratic, entirely put-on behaviour, storm off and reappear later with a handgun and shoot both of his knees out from under him. The Financial Times (the Wall Street Journal's UK contemporary) has been reporting that his businesses are consecutively failing, so any fans of his should fill their boots before he (hopefully) disappears from our screens forever.
> 
> Like California Girl, I don't really watch much television (though I do watch my fair share of DVDs).
> 
> We both like watching The Mentalist, for the simple reason that we've both acknowledged that my wife shares the same temperament as Agent Liburn (sp).
> 
> Another huge US hit was The Shield. They just don't make that kind of police procedural in the UK (lack of firearms, for one) I was entirely gripped and near went into a panic attack during the last episode. *Poor Ronnie Gardocki!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh hell yea, he took the frucking of all-time.
Click to expand...


Please, Trajan, let's not go over that again. I was hoping all over the place, coupled with my palms literally sweating the first time around. "Vic, help me! Tell them I'm inncoent, please!"


----------



## Amelia

My husband wants the Survivor contestants to really be dropped on an island and then left alone.  Well, he wants there to be camera operators.  

But I'm not sure he wants even the camera operators to come out alive.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I watched one episode a while back and decided it wasn't for me.


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom-boing said:


> By 9:00pm my brain is fried; tv is about all I can muster most nights.  I like a few good shows . . . The Walking Dead; The Good Wife; Modern Family; Survivor.  Oooo, and we mustn't forget Dexter!
> 
> Anyone watch Chopped?  Love that show.



Oh yeah, I left that one off my list, mostly because I don't see it that often.


----------



## Swagger

Mad Scientist said:


> I watched one episode a while back and decided it wasn't for me.



Oh come along now, MS. You could've at least listed some examples of gratuitous violence/misery that you think would've attracted a more demanding audience. Crossbows and crocodiles would've made an 'interesting' mix. What do you say?


----------



## Foxfyre

One episode isn't enough to get the 'flavor' of any of these shows.  It takes two or three episodes to start feeling like you know the participants and begin to pick up on the dynamics involved and/or empathise with what they are experiencing.


----------



## Swagger

By the way, if anyone thinks I'm ruining what's otherwise being regarded by all those concerned as a comparatively wholesome distraction to the usual bile and political vitriol, just "neg" me and I'll piss off out of it. Promise.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

California Girl said:


> I worry about the collective intellect of a country that produces so much reality tv. And what is even more worrying is the amount of people who repeat what they've read about the participants as though it is the gospel truth. You do realize that you don't actually know these people, right? They are not your friends.... you have never met them.... they are, in fact, strangers.



This is far different than your typical reality show. This is at its core a game show. They don't follow people around in their real lives showing the low and depraved points. Like MTV or The Housewives of whatever or the woman with 9 billion kids. It's a game, nothin more. And as far as knowing the people goes, were referring to the demeanor they display. 

It's not your typical reality trash.  Great show.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

And I won't watch the amazing race. They seem to like to shove being gay in your face and that irritates the hell out of me. If someone is gay, fine, don't fing drill the gayness aspect in my head every 15 minutes. I watched it for 2 seasons and the fact that sexual agendas were flaunted so often was enough for me. 

Keep your damn personal life to yourselves.


----------



## Zona

Blagger said:


> I was still in the army when the UK version of Survivor came out. Like the rash of reality tv that was emerging at the time, I knew it would be progressively tame. I too was initially struck by the natural beauty the 'survivors' were 'stranded' in, but soon got bored. I couldn't help wonder if the whole shebang would be better if they had some sort of maniac loose on the islands (false or otherwise). Or failing that, a planted survivor could mimick the symptoms of a life threatening illness; coupled by staged radio silence from the film crew.
> 
> I hated Hell's Kitchen because a close friend of mine has taken Gordon Ramsey to court on three seperate occasions for unpaid fees (and won, in case you were wondering). He's a gormless **** and I was hoping that in he US version one of his protégés/victims would have enough of his erratic, entirely put-on behaviour, storm off and reappear later with a handgun and shoot both of his knees out from under him. The Financial Times (the Wall Street Journal's UK contemporary) has been reporting that his businesses are consecutively failing, so any fans of his should fill their boots before he (hopefully) disappears from our screens forever.
> 
> Like California Girl, I don't really watch much television (though I do watch my fair share of DVDs).
> 
> We both like watching The Mentalist, for the simple reason that we've both acknowledged that my wife shares the same temperament as Agent Liburn (sp).
> 
> Another huge US hit was The Shield. They just don't make that kind of police procedural in the UK (lack of firearms, for one) I was entirely gripped and near went into a panic attack during the last episode. Poor Ronnie Gardocki!!



Ok..I am a fan of yours for life now.  THE SHIELD WAS THE BEST TV SERIES EVER!  I just watched 1-5 over again and am waiting for 6 in the mail.  I already watched the entire series, I just didnt own them.  I will soon enough.  Damn Shane..he killed Lemmon head and you are right, poor Ronnie.  He got royally screwed.  The last scene of that series was as good as it gets to end a series.  He didnt say a word for the last 6 minutes and yet he said everything.  PERFECT.

Again, THE SHIELD WAS THE BEST!  Vic Makey ruled.

Now back to survivor.  I am glad they didnt do crazy things like you mentioned..a killer on the island or something nuts like that.  The parts they let us see is enough to keep me entertained.  Great series.


----------



## Zona

Trajan said:


> yes,  I watch.
> 
> I also think that when they get to the final 2 ( the hell with 3) they should put them in Thunderdome, 2 go in, 1 comes out.....they win.



You mean, literally Survivor?  lol


----------



## DiAnna

Yeah, we've watched Survivor from the beginning.  Some seasons are good, some are meh, a few are great.

This season... dunno yet.  Coach gets on my last nerve, but Ozzie is fantastic!  Swims like a fish, climbs like a monkey, and would have won twice if he didn't think with his dick all the time.  Even in the first episode, chick flaunting her big boobs had him whipped the first five minutes.  All he could do was stare at her chest, then try to get the rest of his tribe not to vote her out after the mouthy bitch single-handedly lost the first immunity challenge.

Maybe now that the femme fatale is gone Ozzie will start thinking with his big head for once, and have a chance of mastering the strategy part of the game.


----------



## Zona

DiAnna said:


> Yeah, we've watched Survivor from the beginning.  Some seasons are good, some are meh, a few are great.
> 
> This season... dunno yet.  Coach gets on my last nerve, but Ozzie is fantastic!  Swims like a fish, climbs like a monkey, and would have won twice if he didn't think with his dick all the time.  Even in the first episode, chick flaunting her big boobs had him whipped the first five minutes.  All he could do was stare at her chest, then try to get the rest of his tribe not to vote her out after the mouthy bitch single-handedly lost the first immunity challenge.
> 
> Maybe now that the femme fatale is gone Ozzie will start thinking with his big head for once, and have a chance of mastering the strategy part of the game.



Ozzie was never the sharpest tool in the shed, but he is a beast on challenges.  He will be a horrible leader but everyone loves him.  I think crazy Coach will be a good leader at first.  Then he will go crazy like he always does.  Then the Rancher will probably take over.

Russel's nephew is a strange one.  By the third show in this series, he will make the big reveal and no one will care.  lol


----------



## Amelia

Zona said:


> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we've watched Survivor from the beginning.  Some seasons are good, some are meh, a few are great.
> 
> This season... dunno yet.  Coach gets on my last nerve, but Ozzie is fantastic!  Swims like a fish, climbs like a monkey, and would have won twice if he didn't think with his dick all the time.  Even in the first episode, chick flaunting her big boobs had him whipped the first five minutes.  All he could do was stare at her chest, then try to get the rest of his tribe not to vote her out after the mouthy bitch single-handedly lost the first immunity challenge.
> 
> Maybe now that the femme fatale is gone Ozzie will start thinking with his big head for once, and have a chance of mastering the strategy part of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzie was never the sharpest tool in the shed, but he is a beast on challenges.  He will be a horrible leader but everyone loves him.  I think crazy Coach will be a good leader at first.  Then he will go crazy like he always does.  Then the Rancher will probably take over.
> 
> Russel's nephew is a strange one.  By the third show in this series, he will make the big reveal and no one will care.  lol
Click to expand...




I don't think he's going to last until the 3rd show before he makes the big reveal.  Well, before he at least makes A reveal.  Did you see the "scenes from next week" bit at the very end?  Sounded like he was going to have a little confessional to Coach.  And kinda sounded like Coach was going to use that and maybe Brandon's religiosity against him.  .... but I might have heard/remembered wrong.  I rushed back into the room from doing some dishes and didn't hear it all clearly.

What I remember was something like Coach saying, "Boy has some demons" and then something threatening.


----------



## DiAnna

Yeah, the kid's got demons all right.  He's married, talks about his religious faith, then he gets a load of one of his female teammates up on the hootch roof flinging palms, and he's mesmorized.  Tells the camera guy that he doesn't like the way she conducts herself, thrusting herself into everything...  riiiiight... that's why he spent the rest of the scene holding something in front of his fly.

Kid's going to have to do a lot of praying to keep temptation at bay, and pants zipped, methinks!


----------



## strollingbones

damn you do watch seriously lol


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worry about the collective intellect of a country that produces so much reality tv. And what is even more worrying is the amount of people who repeat what they've read about the participants as though it is the gospel truth. You do realize that you don't actually know these people, right? They are not your friends.... you have never met them.... they are, in fact, strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is far different than your typical reality show. This is at its core a game show. They don't follow people around in their real lives showing the low and depraved points. Like MTV or The Housewives of whatever or the woman with 9 billion kids. It's a game, nothin more. And as far as knowing the people goes, were referring to the demeanor they display.
> 
> It's not your typical reality trash.  Great show.
Click to expand...


All the 'reality' shows I enjoy are game shows where somebody gets voted off or eliminated in some way each week until there is one left standing.  It's really no different than watching basketball or football except for the story that unfolds each week at a level you don't get with conventional sports.

In Expedition Impossible, for instance, teams of three climb mountains, rappel down high cliffs, white water raft, ride half wild Arabian stallions, and such as that.  You would have to be incredible physically fit and brave to compete at all.  One of the members on one team-- the team name was "No Limits"--was a blind man doing all that stuff with nothing but the voice of his teammates and his courage to guide him.  I love to watch people overcome challenges that most people would not even attempt.

Survivor is something like that too, though not nearly as strenuous or dangerous as Expedition Impossible.  But there is a strategy dynamic that no other show has and is compelling.

And some are just great dancing, great singing, great entertainment or creative as on the cooking shows or Project Runway.

But I won't waste my time on those 'reality shows' in which the audience are voyeurs looking into the intimate lives of screwed up people.


----------



## Nate

I watch and have been waiting for this season to start for weeks now! 1st, because that damn Big Brother is finally over(girlfriend loves that show...). 2nd, watching the previews for this season, it looks like this'll be a good one.
Like a few others, I resisted watching this show, eventually got turned on to it 4 seasons ago and now I can't get enough of it. 



Foxfyre said:


> All the 'reality' shows I enjoy are game shows where somebody gets voted off or eliminated in some way each week until there is one left standing.  It's really no different than watching basketball or football except for the story that unfolds each week at a level you don't get with conventional sports.
> 
> In *Expedition Impossible*, for instance, teams of three climb mountains, rappel down high cliffs, white water raft, ride half wild Arabian stallions, and such as that.  You would have to be incredible physically fit and brave to compete at all.  One of the members on one team-- the team name was "No Limits"--was a blind man doing all that stuff with nothing but the voice of his teammates and his courage to guide him.  I love to watch people overcome challenges that most people would not even attempt.



GREAT SHOW! I enjoyed it much more than Amazing race(though that's still a good one). The Gypsies were the team I wanted to win from the beginning but the No Limits team... simply amazing to watch!


----------



## Trajan

Grampa Murked U said:


> And I won't watch the amazing race. They seem to like to shove being gay in your face and that irritates the hell out of me. If someone is gay, fine, don't fing drill the gayness aspect in my head every 15 minutes. I watched it for 2 seasons and the fact that sexual agendas were flaunted so often was enough for me.
> 
> Keep your damn personal life to yourselves.



tell me about it......or deaf......that kid was such a mommies boy, I could not wait till their asses came in last....and of course, they cried. 


I still watch though.


----------



## Trajan

Foxfyre said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worry about the collective intellect of a country that produces so much reality tv. And what is even more worrying is the amount of people who repeat what they've read about the participants as though it is the gospel truth. You do realize that you don't actually know these people, right? They are not your friends.... you have never met them.... they are, in fact, strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is far different than your typical reality show. This is at its core a game show. They don't follow people around in their real lives showing the low and depraved points. Like MTV or The Housewives of whatever or the woman with 9 billion kids. It's a game, nothin more. And as far as knowing the people goes, were referring to the demeanor they display.
> 
> It's not your typical reality trash.  Great show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the 'reality' shows I enjoy are game shows where somebody gets voted off or eliminated in some way each week until there is one left standing.  It's really no different than watching basketball or football except for the story that unfolds each week at a level you don't get with conventional sports.
> 
> In Expedition Impossible, for instance, teams of three climb mountains, rappel down high cliffs, white water raft, ride half wild Arabian stallions, and such as that.  You would have to be incredible physically fit and brave to compete at all.  One of the members on one team-- the team name was "No Limits"--was a blind man doing all that stuff with nothing but the voice of his teammates and his courage to guide him.  I love to watch people overcome challenges that most people would not even attempt.
> 
> Survivor is something like that too, though not nearly as strenuous or dangerous as Expedition Impossible.  But there is a strategy dynamic that no other show has and is compelling.
> 
> And some are just great dancing, great singing, great entertainment or creative as on the cooking shows or Project Runway.
> 
> But I won't waste my time on those 'reality shows' in which the audience are voyeurs looking into the intimate lives of screwed up people.
Click to expand...


I agree, but it appears thats all the US is full of, troubled people .....


...I gave Big Brother a try, caught it first in season 2,  first season, it was mildly interesting,  third season they started to lose me. there after  they just leveled down to the lowest coon denominator ( and julie chen is a MORON and sux at what she does)  to the point where if that were my son and daughter and they were that badly behaved, vapid, stupid and ignorant?  I'd seriously blow my brains out in embarrassment.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Missourian said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Foxfyre @ your summary of Wipeout.  I recently recommended it to someone as mindless fun.
> 
> In addition to Survivor, I like Big Brother and America's Got Talent and the Mentalist.
> 
> And the Friday night version of PBS Newshour because I like the segment with Brooks and Shields.
> 
> Can't think of anything else I tune to.  Now that Big Brother with its three episodes a week schedule is over, my TV viewing time is looking pretty sparse.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and I like Dancing with the Stars.  Will that be starting up again soon or do I have to wait until Spring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Castle" is back on the 19th.
Click to expand...


yea Castle......a show that has a plot and you actually have to pay attention.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Blagger said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched one episode a while back and decided it wasn't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come along now, MS. You could've at least listed some examples of gratuitous violence/misery that you think would've attracted a more demanding audience. Crossbows and crocodiles would've made an 'interesting' mix. What do you say?
Click to expand...


Blagger do they have a show called "Strike Back" in the UK?....about a British Anti Terrorist Unit called Section 20?.....i caught this the last few weeks it has been running,good show.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Grampa Murked U said:


> And I won't watch the amazing race. They seem to like to shove being gay in your face and that irritates the hell out of me. If someone is gay, fine, don't fing drill the gayness aspect in my head every 15 minutes. I watched it for 2 seasons and the fact that sexual agendas were flaunted so often was enough for me.
> 
> Keep your damn personal life to yourselves.



you mean like when they show on the screen......Todd and Bob.....Gay couple?.....


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we've watched Survivor from the beginning.  Some seasons are good, some are meh, a few are great.
> 
> This season... dunno yet.  Coach gets on my last nerve, but Ozzie is fantastic!  Swims like a fish, climbs like a monkey, and would have won twice if he didn't think with his dick all the time.  Even in the first episode, chick flaunting her big boobs had him whipped the first five minutes.  All he could do was stare at her chest, then try to get the rest of his tribe not to vote her out after the mouthy bitch single-handedly lost the first immunity challenge.
> 
> Maybe now that the femme fatale is gone Ozzie will start thinking with his big head for once, and have a chance of mastering the strategy part of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzie was never the sharpest tool in the shed, but he is a beast on challenges.  He will be a horrible leader but everyone loves him.  I think crazy Coach will be a good leader at first.  Then he will go crazy like he always does.  Then the Rancher will probably take over.
> 
> Russel's nephew is a strange one.  By the third show in this series, he will make the big reveal and no one will care.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's going to last until the 3rd show before he makes the big reveal.  Well, before he at least makes A reveal.  Did you see the "scenes from next week" bit at the very end?  Sounded like he was going to have a little confessional to Coach.  And kinda sounded like Coach was going to use that and maybe Brandon's religiosity against him.  .... but I might have heard/remembered wrong.  I rushed back into the room from doing some dishes and didn't hear it all clearly.
> 
> What I remember was something like Coach saying, "Boy has some demons" and then something threatening.
Click to expand...


I think those demons have something to do with him being against the pretty girl being pretty.  There is nothing wrong with finding God, but come on dude.  What did she do to you?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I won't watch the amazing race. They seem to like to shove being gay in your face and that irritates the hell out of me. If someone is gay, fine, don't fing drill the gayness aspect in my head every 15 minutes. I watched it for 2 seasons and the fact that sexual agendas were flaunted so often was enough for me.
> 
> Keep your damn personal life to yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like when they show on the screen......Todd and Bob.....Gay couple?.....
Click to expand...


Obviously not since I don't ever remember them showing that. I'm referring to when the people themselves constantly bought it up every other time the camera was on then. And then you have the super flamboyant. It's overwhelming and has no place in primetime when small children are still watching tv. It's just as bad as some of the overtly sexual themes of other shows. That's what cable is for.


----------



## Zona

Ok..survivor tonight.  I am not coming back here for a bit since its only 5:30 but I cant wait!


----------



## Sherry

I know it's not the first season they've done it, but it seems like more and more they combine the reward and immunity challenge. I guess that's so they can show more of the drama back at camp, but I prefer the challenges.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Was happy with the outcome tonight. She said he was a temporary player. Hope the irony of her prediction fills her stomach on redemption island. It's not everyday eating your words seemed so important. 

Coach is an alright guy. Not at all impressed with boy wonder on the other tribe. He's a good monkey though.


----------



## Mr Natural

That show is bullshit. Who the fuck can't survive on a tropical island?

They could at least make it interesting and drop them off in the North Pole.


----------



## Amelia

Sherry said:


> I know it's not the first season they've done it, but it seems like more and more they combine the reward and immunity challenge. I guess that's so they can show more of the drama back at camp, but I prefer the challenges.





I noticed they did that last season.  I figured it was so they would have time for the duel segment on Redemption Island.


----------



## Sherry

Amelia said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not the first season they've done it, but it seems like more and more they combine the reward and immunity challenge. I guess that's so they can show more of the drama back at camp, but I prefer the challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed they did that last season.  I figured it was so they would have time for the duel segment on Redemption Island.
Click to expand...


That makes sense. I also wondered if they were having issues with contestants getting too worn down with so many challenges. I just enjoy the group challenges.


----------



## Zona

Grampa Murked U said:


> Was happy with the outcome tonight. She said he was a temporary player. Hope the irony of her prediction fills her stomach on redemption island. It's not everyday eating your words seemed so important.
> 
> Coach is an alright guy. Not at all impressed with boy wonder on the other tribe. He's a good monkey though.



I guess she was a TEMP teacher...lol

If this was your first season of watching survivor, you would say this Coach guy is pretty cool, but he is still coach.  The dragon slayer will come out and you will remember he is a nut.   So far, he is playing brilliantly though.

What he did at Tribal was really smart...he didnt call out Brandon, but made it known he didnt want Mikaela out.  Brandon (I have to give it to him) came clean but never explained to Mikayla why he wanted her gone.  He is a freaking creep!

now on to Brandon...that freak.  He is pissed at a pretty girl for being pretty.  He didnt want to stray from his marriage?  You delusional shit...what the hell makes you think she wanted or even acknowledges you are alive?  

Wow this guy is a creep.  no one else voted for her and he will be gone soon enough..although he is great tv.

He is the type to attack a girl because in his mind, she wore enticing clothes and its her fault.   Yuk...

Oh and about Ozzie...he is a beast on challenges but he is not political and is not a leader.  He wont do well there as far as a group mentor but he will do well for immunity challenges.


----------



## Zona

Sherry said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not the first season they've done it, but it seems like more and more they combine the reward and immunity challenge. I guess that's so they can show more of the drama back at camp, but I prefer the challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed they did that last season.  I figured it was so they would have time for the duel segment on Redemption Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense. I also wondered if they were having issues with contestants getting too worn down with so many challenges. I just enjoy the group challenges.
Click to expand...


For me, I just go blah blah during group challenges and look forward to the back biting before tribal.  

So far this season is pretty good.

Coach, why would you keep Edna on the outs when she was the only one to show love after the first show.

My early predictions...Albert will do well.  I like Mikaela..strong woman.  Brandon is a freaking stalking nut.  Ozzie will do well in challenges of course but no one will listen to him as to who to vote out or in (look at ep. 1)  Coach will be coach and the dragon slayer will come out and we will all hate him again.

Great season so far.  (I know, I know, I need to get a life but I really like this damn show.)


----------



## Foxfyre

Zona said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was happy with the outcome tonight. She said he was a temporary player. Hope the irony of her prediction fills her stomach on redemption island. It's not everyday eating your words seemed so important.
> 
> Coach is an alright guy. Not at all impressed with boy wonder on the other tribe. He's a good monkey though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess she was a TEMP teacher...lol
> 
> If this was your first season of watching survivor, you would say this Coach guy is pretty cool, but he is still coach.  The dragon slayer will come out and you will remember he is a nut.   So far, he is playing brilliantly though.
> 
> What he did at Tribal was really smart...he didnt call out Brandon, but made it known he didnt want Mikaela out.  Brandon (I have to give it to him) came clean but never explained to Mikayla why he wanted her gone.  He is a freaking creep!
> 
> now on to Brandon...that freak.  He is pissed at a pretty girl for being pretty.  He didnt want to stray from his marriage?  You delusional shit...what the hell makes you think she wanted or even acknowledges you are alive?
> 
> Wow this guy is a creep.  no one else voted for her and he will be gone soon enough..although he is great tv.
> 
> He is the type to attack a girl because in his mind, she wore enticing clothes and its her fault.   Yuk...
> 
> Oh and about Ozzie...he is a beast on challenges but he is not political and is not a leader.  He wont do well there as far as a group mentor but he will do well for immunity challenges.
Click to expand...


The interesting thing was that Brandon wanted her out, talked to everybody that he wanted her out, but then he didn't vote for her.  So what's up with that?


----------



## Zona

Mr Clean said:


> That show is bullshit. Who the fuck can't survive on a tropical island?
> 
> They could at least make it interesting and drop them off in the North Pole.



Its not really about that...its about surviving the elements and the other players.  They always have food available (the ocean) but they have to get past the snakes in their own camp...the human ones.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was happy with the outcome tonight. She said he was a temporary player. Hope the irony of her prediction fills her stomach on redemption island. It's not everyday eating your words seemed so important.
> 
> Coach is an alright guy. Not at all impressed with boy wonder on the other tribe. He's a good monkey though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess she was a TEMP teacher...lol
> 
> If this was your first season of watching survivor, you would say this Coach guy is pretty cool, but he is still coach.  The dragon slayer will come out and you will remember he is a nut.   So far, he is playing brilliantly though.
> 
> What he did at Tribal was really smart...he didnt call out Brandon, but made it known he didnt want Mikaela out.  Brandon (I have to give it to him) came clean but never explained to Mikayla why he wanted her gone.  He is a freaking creep!
> 
> now on to Brandon...that freak.  He is pissed at a pretty girl for being pretty.  He didnt want to stray from his marriage?  You delusional shit...what the hell makes you think she wanted or even acknowledges you are alive?
> 
> Wow this guy is a creep.  no one else voted for her and he will be gone soon enough..although he is great tv.
> 
> He is the type to attack a girl because in his mind, she wore enticing clothes and its her fault.   Yuk...
> 
> Oh and about Ozzie...he is a beast on challenges but he is not political and is not a leader.  He wont do well there as far as a group mentor but he will do well for immunity challenges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The interesting thing was that Brandon wanted her out, talked to everybody that he wanted her out, but then he didn't vote for her.  So what's up with that?
Click to expand...


I have to check that.  I though he was the only one who did.  Good catch if true.  He wanted it known to everyone how much he didnt like her I guess.  

I cant wait until he explains to her how its her fault he likes her.  lol


----------



## Foxfyre

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess she was a TEMP teacher...lol
> 
> If this was your first season of watching survivor, you would say this Coach guy is pretty cool, but he is still coach.  The dragon slayer will come out and you will remember he is a nut.   So far, he is playing brilliantly though.
> 
> What he did at Tribal was really smart...he didnt call out Brandon, but made it known he didnt want Mikaela out.  Brandon (I have to give it to him) came clean but never explained to Mikayla why he wanted her gone.  He is a freaking creep!
> 
> now on to Brandon...that freak.  He is pissed at a pretty girl for being pretty.  He didnt want to stray from his marriage?  You delusional shit...what the hell makes you think she wanted or even acknowledges you are alive?
> 
> Wow this guy is a creep.  no one else voted for her and he will be gone soon enough..although he is great tv.
> 
> He is the type to attack a girl because in his mind, she wore enticing clothes and its her fault.   Yuk...
> 
> Oh and about Ozzie...he is a beast on challenges but he is not political and is not a leader.  He wont do well there as far as a group mentor but he will do well for immunity challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interesting thing was that Brandon wanted her out, talked to everybody that he wanted her out, but then he didn't vote for her.  So what's up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to check that.  I though he was the only one who did.  Good catch if true.  He wanted it known to everyone how much he didnt like her I guess.
> 
> I cant wait until he explains to her how its her fault he likes her.  lol
Click to expand...


For those who still need to get Episode 2 on DIVO or On Demand, and don't want to know the result, don't read the next line. . . .





But yep.  Nobody voted for Mikalya actually.  In the recap Brandon voted for Kristine.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The interesting thing was that Brandon wanted her out, talked to everybody that he wanted her out, but then he didn't vote for her.  So what's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to check that.  I though he was the only one who did.  Good catch if true.  He wanted it known to everyone how much he didnt like her I guess.
> 
> I cant wait until he explains to her how its her fault he likes her.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those who still need to get Episode 2 on DIVO or On Demand, and don't want to know the result, don't read the next line. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yep.  Nobody voted for Mikalya actually.  In the recap Brandon voted for Kristine.
Click to expand...


Then, what the hell?


----------



## Foxfyre

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to check that.  I though he was the only one who did.  Good catch if true.  He wanted it known to everyone how much he didnt like her I guess.
> 
> I cant wait until he explains to her how its her fault he likes her.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who still need to get Episode 2 on DIVO or On Demand, and don't want to know the result, don't read the next line. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yep.  Nobody voted for Mikalya actually.  In the recap Brandon voted for Kristine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, what the hell?
Click to expand...


So the plot thickens, yes?   (evil grin)  Either Coach has learned a thing or two about forming and controlling alliances Boston Rob style, or Brandon is a chip off his old uncle's block.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who still need to get Episode 2 on DIVO or On Demand, and don't want to know the result, don't read the next line. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yep.  Nobody voted for Mikalya actually.  In the recap Brandon voted for Kristine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, what the hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the plot thickens, yes?   (evil grin)  Either Coach has learned a thing or two about forming and controlling alliances Boston Rob style, or Brandon is a chip off his old uncle's block.
Click to expand...

I said it at the begining here...Coach is a better political player than Ozzie, but since you watch the show, you know he is a nut and eventually it will come out.  

Oh and I HATED last season or as I call, Boston Survivor season.  Oh god what sheeple.  He had SO much power he actually told them they could not eat one time and they didnt.  They were starving, had food and he told them not to eat it.  

Thats power.


----------



## The T

Zona said:


> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor. Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes. We will see.


NEVER watched a single episode. Have NO disire to now.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0&ob=av2e]Living Colour - Cult Of Personality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Zona said:


> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.



I don't.  I watch Big Brother though and they had Vets back this year which ruined it a little for me.


----------



## Amelia

Sharks against minnows isn't very sporting.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> Sharks against minnows isn't very sporting.



Are you refering to the vet vs. newbie thing?  If so, I agree.  They will follow everything they say..well, they did last year.  

Boston Rob made me freaking sick.  But it was great tv so good for survivor.


----------



## Zona

Sarah G said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  I watch Big Brother though and they had Vets back this year which ruined it a little for me.
Click to expand...


I tried Big Brother once...I am sorry but its not for me. I did give Amazing race a shot and its pretty good.  But Survivor is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Amelia

Zona said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks against minnows isn't very sporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you refering to the vet vs. newbie thing?  If so, I agree.  They will follow everything they say..well, they did last year.
> 
> Boston Rob made me freaking sick.  But it was great tv so good for survivor.
Click to expand...




Yep.  The newbies have such a challenge finding their footing when vets are around.  

When they do find a strategy which gives them temporary safety, it's not the kind of strategy which wins the game.  It's a butt-saving strategy which usually involves sucking up to the vet, which makes them look bad in the final analysis.

That's what Big Brother did this year.  Six dynamic vets against 8 newbies.  

And they got their best ratings ever, so what is there to stop them from doing it again?


At least if they do it again, the newbies won't be blindsided by it.  


That's the difference between this season and last on Survivor too.  Last year the minnows just didn't have a chance against Rob.  This year ... hopefully they saw something like this coming and are more prepared to succeed with some dignity still intact.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I love Survivor and don't feel the need to apologize or be embarrassed by that.  I've watched every single episode of every single show since it started.  It is often the only hour of television I watch in the entire week.  It is a welcome respite from a busy schedule.  

I miss it being on Thursdays, that was a better night, but in the end it doesn't matter, I'll still watch it.

Russell's nephew, Brandon, is really creeping me out.  He's like obsessed with that girl with her boyish figure, she's not that pretty.  He blames her because she turns him on.  Ewww...he has the personality you would expect in a serial killer.  Someone who goes around killing women because he considers them evil because they turn him on.  

As for coach, he had a rough start losing that competition to Ozzie, but I think he redeemed himself with his tribe.  He's kind of odd, but I bet he's actually a really nice guy.  I kind of like him.

As for those two bimbos on Redemption Island, I doubt either of them will remain in the game.  Especially that first one, the "spoken word artist."  She thought she would get by because she had a hot body, pretty face, and seductive ways.  In the end, that's not how it works on Survivor. : )

I don't watch any other reality shows.  Survivor is in a class by itself.  The Amazing Race is pretty good, too, but I don't watch it religiously.  Don't usually have time to watch a lot of television every week, although I keep it on because I think my dogs enjoy it. : )


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks against minnows isn't very sporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you refering to the vet vs. newbie thing?  If so, I agree.  They will follow everything they say..well, they did last year.
> 
> Boston Rob made me freaking sick.  But it was great tv so good for survivor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The newbies have such a challenge finding their footing when vets are around.
> 
> When they do find a strategy which gives them temporary safety, it's not the kind of strategy which wins the game.  It's a butt-saving strategy which usually involves sucking up to the vet, which makes them look bad in the final analysis.
> 
> That's what Big Brother did this year.  Six dynamic vets against 8 newbies.
> 
> And they got their best ratings ever, so what is there to stop them from doing it again?
> 
> 
> At least if they do it again, the newbies won't be blindsided by it.
> 
> 
> That's the difference between this season and last on Survivor too.  Last year the minnows just didn't have a chance against Rob.  This year ... hopefully they saw something like this coming and are more prepared to succeed with some dignity still intact.
Click to expand...


Well, Ozzie is not in control of his tribe.  Look at vote 1.  The only really really cool thing about last season was Russell getting blind sided.  That tribe was a bit older and really took no crap from him.  That was great.  Now on the other side, it was sickening at the I love Boston Rob tribe.  

Oh and I dont remember his name but that guy on Rob's team.  I liked him and damn did Bob screw him over.  On the last show of the season, you could really see how much that guy didnt appreciate what Rob did to him as well.  Other than him, it was a boston Rob love fest....and the sob won the 100k to.  Damn.


----------



## Zona

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I love Survivor and don't feel the need to apologize or be embarrassed by that.  I've watched every single episode of every single show since it started.  It is often the only hour of television I watch in the entire week.  It is a welcome respite from a busy schedule.
> 
> I miss it being on Thursdays, that was a better night, but in the end it doesn't matter, I'll still watch it.
> 
> Russell's nephew, Brandon, is really creeping me out.  He's like obsessed with that girl with her boyish figure, she's not that pretty.  He blames her because she turns him on.  Ewww...he has the personality you would expect in a serial killer.  Someone who goes around killing women because he considers them evil because they turn him on.
> 
> As for coach, he had a rough start losing that competition to Ozzie, but I think he redeemed himself with his tribe.  He's kind of odd, but I bet he's actually a really nice guy.  I kind of like him.
> 
> As for those two bimbos on Redemption Island, I doubt either of them will remain in the game.  Especially that first one, the "spoken word artist."  She thought she would get by because she had a hot body, pretty face, and seductive ways.  In the end, that's not how it works on Survivor. : )
> 
> I don't watch any other reality shows.  Survivor is in a class by itself.  The Amazing Race is pretty good, too, but I don't watch it religiously.  Don't usually have time to watch a lot of television every week, although I keep it on because I think my dogs enjoy it. : )



I agree with everything you said except for one thing.  OH yeah...women have freaking won survivor by using sexuality and flirting.  They have won and or have gotten very very far doing it.  

Look at Boston rob's wife...amber.  Look at Pavarti.  There are so many of them.  That girl who was voted off first this year, she was just a dip.  A pretty one, but a dip who opened her mouth and said she would be good in that challenge.  Big mistake.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Yes, I agree that women can use their looks to get ahead on Survivor.  To a point.  But the guys won't hesitate to throw them under the bus once things are getting really serious.  Which really surprises some of them, you can tell they're used to getting their way.


----------



## Zona

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Yes, I agree that women can use their looks to get ahead on Survivor.  To a point.  But the guys won't hesitate to throw them under the bus once things are getting really serious.  Which really surprises some of them, you can tell they're used to getting their way.



Agree but when a girl gets a strong guy to like her, he goes into protection mode and she can capitalize big time with this.  

Again, look at Amber...or I should say Ambah.  (Damn I did not like Boston Rob).


----------



## Si modo

The only reality show I like is Project Runway.  I watch every episode (online when I can because I usually miss the TV showing).

I occasionally watch Top Chef, but can only take it for so long.

The other ones drive me crazy within a minute or two.  Seriously.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Well, the truth about Survivor is this...a lot of people love it.  That's why it's remained on the air so long.

It was the first successful reality show on American television, and it continues to remain a cut above the rest.


----------



## Trajan

russells nephew has serious issues, I predict a full meltdown.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zona said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree that women can use their looks to get ahead on Survivor.  To a point.  But the guys won't hesitate to throw them under the bus once things are getting really serious.  Which really surprises some of them, you can tell they're used to getting their way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree but when a girl gets a strong guy to like her, he goes into protection mode and she can capitalize big time with this.
> 
> Again, look at Amber...or I should say Ambah.  (Damn I did not like Boston Rob).
Click to expand...


Boston Rob played a perfect game. Why blame him for everyone else's stupidity? I'm by no means a Rob fan but your obsession with hating him can't be healthy. 

Just sayin


----------



## Zona

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree that women can use their looks to get ahead on Survivor.  To a point.  But the guys won't hesitate to throw them under the bus once things are getting really serious.  Which really surprises some of them, you can tell they're used to getting their way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree but when a girl gets a strong guy to like her, he goes into protection mode and she can capitalize big time with this.
> 
> Again, look at Amber...or I should say Ambah.  (Damn I did not like Boston Rob).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston Rob played a perfect game. Why blame him for everyone else's stupidity? I'm by no means a Rob fan but your obsession with hating him can't be healthy.
> 
> Just sayin
Click to expand...


Rob got lucky because he ended up on that team.  Russell was just as good a player if not better than rob but he got unlucky and got on a team that could think for itself.  They bounced RUSSELL...you honestly think they could not have gotten rid of Boston rob?  

Imagine Rob on a team that didnt like him.  He would have been gone so fast, but he lucked out and got with sheeple.


----------



## Zona

Trajan said:


> russells nephew has serious issues, I predict a full meltdown.



He honestly believes its her fault HE finds her attractive.  What in the hell makes him think she would have anything to do with him?  

Meltdown is not the word for whats coming.  That guy is creepy.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

No, but I do watch Monsters Inside Me when I travel.


----------



## DiAnna

Foxfyre said:


> The interesting thing was that Brandon wanted her out, talked to everybody that he wanted her out, but then he didn't vote for her.  So what's up with that?



Dang, I should have checked this thread days ago, but my computer time has been at a premium so I'm way behind.

As for your question, here's my theory:  Brandon was trying to get the two female buddies, Kristine and I forget her BFF's name, to vote for Mikala because he knew that if he got three votes for Mikala, there would be a tie and a good chance she would be voted out with the tiebreaker.  

However, his scheme blew up in his face when the two women announced that they had been approached to vote for Mikala, but denied they ever planned to do so.  As soon as they did that, Brandon saw his 3 votes go bye-bye, so he squirmed out of it by pretending he was just "playing the game" basically to test the waters and see how they were going to vote.  Then he had to vote Kristine or Coach would realize he was trying to go against him.

Brandon is a perv who cannot control his sexual thoughts about this poor woman, Mikala, and blames her for tempting him, a married man.  Listen to the guy next week while he's whining about poor little him, being led astray by evil, apple-eating Mikala.  The dude is certifiable!


----------



## Zona

DiAnna said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The interesting thing was that Brandon wanted her out, talked to everybody that he wanted her out, but then he didn't vote for her.  So what's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I should have checked this thread days ago, but my computer time has been at a premium so I'm way behind.
> 
> As for your question, here's my theory:  Brandon was trying to get the two female buddies, Kristine and I forget her BFF's name, to vote for Mikala because he knew that if he got three votes for Mikala, there would be a tie and a good chance she would be voted out with the tiebreaker.
> 
> However, his scheme blew up in his face when the two women announced that they had been approached to vote for Mikala, but denied they ever planned to do so.  As soon as they did that, Brandon saw his 3 votes go bye-bye, so he squirmed out of it by pretending he was just "playing the game" basically to test the waters and see how they were going to vote.  Then he had to vote Kristine or Coach would realize he was trying to go against him.
> 
> Brandon is a perv who cannot control his sexual thoughts about this poor woman, Mikala, and blames her for tempting him, a married man.  Listen to the guy next week while he's whining about poor little him, being led astray by evil, apple-eating Mikala.  The dude is certifiable!
Click to expand...


Your honor, yes I grabbed her butt but it was perfect so its her fault.  Dude got issues!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Some in this thread are very judgemental. 

Glass houses. 

Everyone has their own set of quirks.


----------



## konradv

Grampa Murked U said:


> Some in this thread are very judgemental.
> 
> Glass houses.
> 
> Everyone has their own set of quirks.



Really?!?!  Do tell.


----------



## Foxfyre

DiAnna said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The interesting thing was that Brandon wanted her out, talked to everybody that he wanted her out, but then he didn't vote for her.  So what's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I should have checked this thread days ago, but my computer time has been at a premium so I'm way behind.
> 
> As for your question, here's my theory:  Brandon was trying to get the two female buddies, Kristine and I forget her BFF's name, to vote for Mikala because he knew that if he got three votes for Mikala, there would be a tie and a good chance she would be voted out with the tiebreaker.
> 
> However, his scheme blew up in his face when the two women announced that they had been approached to vote for Mikala, but denied they ever planned to do so.  As soon as they did that, Brandon saw his 3 votes go bye-bye, so he squirmed out of it by pretending he was just "playing the game" basically to test the waters and see how they were going to vote.  Then he had to vote Kristine or Coach would realize he was trying to go against him.
> 
> Brandon is a perv who cannot control his sexual thoughts about this poor woman, Mikala, and blames her for tempting him, a married man.  Listen to the guy next week while he's whining about poor little him, being led astray by evil, apple-eating Mikala.  The dude is certifiable!
Click to expand...


Your theory is as good as anybodys.  We'll see if he is gunning for Mikayla this week though, but the group seems to think she is the strongest of the women at challenges so he could easily be foiled again.  On the other hand, if she now knows he is gunning for her, she may organize a pretty good target on HIS back.  

(Every season has its provocative or really off-the-wall character though.  Last season it was Phillip.  They make for too good television and add interest so sometimes I think it is rigged to keep them in it as long as possible.)


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The interesting thing was that Brandon wanted her out, talked to everybody that he wanted her out, but then he didn't vote for her.  So what's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I should have checked this thread days ago, but my computer time has been at a premium so I'm way behind.
> 
> As for your question, here's my theory:  Brandon was trying to get the two female buddies, Kristine and I forget her BFF's name, to vote for Mikala because he knew that if he got three votes for Mikala, there would be a tie and a good chance she would be voted out with the tiebreaker.
> 
> However, his scheme blew up in his face when the two women announced that they had been approached to vote for Mikala, but denied they ever planned to do so.  As soon as they did that, Brandon saw his 3 votes go bye-bye, so he squirmed out of it by pretending he was just "playing the game" basically to test the waters and see how they were going to vote.  Then he had to vote Kristine or Coach would realize he was trying to go against him.
> 
> Brandon is a perv who cannot control his sexual thoughts about this poor woman, Mikala, and blames her for tempting him, a married man.  Listen to the guy next week while he's whining about poor little him, being led astray by evil, apple-eating Mikala.  The dude is certifiable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your theory is as good as anybodys.  We'll see if he is gunning for Mikayla this week though, but the group seems to think she is the strongest of the women at challenges so he could easily be foiled again.  On the other hand, if she now knows he is gunning for her, she may organize a pretty good target on HIS back.
> 
> (Every season has its provocative or really off-the-wall character though.  Last season it was Phillip.  They make for too good television and add interest so sometimes I think it is rigged to keep them in it as long as possible.)
Click to expand...


Remember Coach likes Mikayla, so if she says something to him about getting brandon off, then I think he is gone.  

Now, Phillip...wow.  That "former federal agent" was uh, interesting to say the least.  

Now that Unamerican comment you made about this show possibly being rigged.  For the love of God, please do not say that again....lol


----------



## Foxfyre

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I should have checked this thread days ago, but my computer time has been at a premium so I'm way behind.
> 
> As for your question, here's my theory:  Brandon was trying to get the two female buddies, Kristine and I forget her BFF's name, to vote for Mikala because he knew that if he got three votes for Mikala, there would be a tie and a good chance she would be voted out with the tiebreaker.
> 
> However, his scheme blew up in his face when the two women announced that they had been approached to vote for Mikala, but denied they ever planned to do so.  As soon as they did that, Brandon saw his 3 votes go bye-bye, so he squirmed out of it by pretending he was just "playing the game" basically to test the waters and see how they were going to vote.  Then he had to vote Kristine or Coach would realize he was trying to go against him.
> 
> Brandon is a perv who cannot control his sexual thoughts about this poor woman, Mikala, and blames her for tempting him, a married man.  Listen to the guy next week while he's whining about poor little him, being led astray by evil, apple-eating Mikala.  The dude is certifiable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your theory is as good as anybodys.  We'll see if he is gunning for Mikayla this week though, but the group seems to think she is the strongest of the women at challenges so he could easily be foiled again.  On the other hand, if she now knows he is gunning for her, she may organize a pretty good target on HIS back.
> 
> (Every season has its provocative or really off-the-wall character though.  Last season it was Phillip.  They make for too good television and add interest so sometimes I think it is rigged to keep them in it as long as possible.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Coach likes Mikayla, so if she says something to him about getting brandon off, then I think he is gone.
> 
> Now, Phillip...wow.  That "former federal agent" was uh, interesting to say the least.
> 
> Now that Unamerican comment you made about this show possibly being rigged.  For the love of God, please do not say that again....lol
Click to expand...


Okay.  In my defense, it does seem the more interesting characters do stick around much longer than seems probable if that were purely by chance.  And do you think it pure coincidence that we have Russell's nephew this season?

But in your defense, Russell did make a hasty exit last season which sort of blows my theory.  And too many seasons have seen somebody other than everybody's favorite win at the end.  At any rate it is entertainment at its best if you enjoy that kind of show.


----------



## Amelia

I think some of the wackiest players stay on naturally because the smarter players see strategic benefit in keeping a more hated player around, diminishing the size of the target on their own backs.




(But I believe the producers carefully stack the deck in advance to ensure some wackiness.)


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> I think some of the wackiest players stay on naturally because the smarter players see strategic benefit of keeping a more hated player around, diminishing the size of the target on their own backs.



That is exactly why Rob kept the former ferderal agent around.  Actrually he even knew he would go to the end because he knew everyone thought he was a nut.  He said he would be able to change everyone's mind at the end but he didn't of course.  Phillip was fun. (and crazy)


----------



## Zona

K...one more day and we will see if Brandon is a total nut/stalker/creep.


----------



## Zona

Wednesday Survivor bump.  Love this show.


----------



## strollingbones

coach is creepy....hell they all are.......i would be more impressed if it took place somewhere cold


----------



## Amelia

strollingbones said:


> coach is creepy....hell they all are.......i would be more impressed if it took place somewhere cold





You mean you could give up seeing those people running around in their skivvies?


----------



## Sherry

strollingbones said:


> coach is creepy....hell they all are.......i would be more impressed if it took place somewhere cold



I agree...how about Wasilla, AK. Seriously though, for a long time I've thought it would be neat to see them go to a place like Canada, but not in the middle of winter. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the beach scenery, but would enjoy seeing something different.


----------



## Foxfyre

Russell got bounced early last time because nobody trusted him and he was a little. . .well. . .offputting?  (i.e. repulsive.)  I think as the other team started systemacally started picking his team off one by one they might have regretted giving up all that experience, but nobody ever admitted it if they did.  But he had a bad rep coming in while Boston Rob was well liked and his team did trust him.

Zona really doesn't like Rob, but I imagine I am not the only female fan who found Rob pretty pleasant to look at.  

This year Coach is already emerging as the most compelling character, but I honestly don't have any kind of feel for the strategy this year yet.


----------



## strollingbones

brandon  has issues.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

What a bunch of boring crybabies. This season is shaping up to be one of the worst. If people don't start playing a strategic game soon and mix it up I may tune out.


----------



## Valerie

Foxfyre said:


> Russell got bounced early last time because nobody trusted him and he was a little. . .well. . .offputting?  (i.e. repulsive.)  I think as the other team started systemacally started picking his team off one by one they might have regretted giving up all that experience, but nobody ever admitted it if they did.  But he had a bad rep coming in while Boston Rob was well liked and his team did trust him.
> 
> Zona really doesn't like Rob, but *I imagine I am not the only female fan who found Rob pretty pleasant to look at. *
> 
> This year Coach is already emerging as the most compelling character, but I honestly don't have any kind of feel for the strategy this year yet.







I always liked Rob and it bugs me how people love to hate him.


----------



## Zona

Five minutes to Survivor.  BRB..


----------



## Sherry

Valerie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russell got bounced early last time because nobody trusted him and he was a little. . .well. . .offputting?  (i.e. repulsive.)  I think as the other team started systemacally started picking his team off one by one they might have regretted giving up all that experience, but nobody ever admitted it if they did.  But he had a bad rep coming in while Boston Rob was well liked and his team did trust him.
> 
> Zona really doesn't like Rob, but *I imagine I am not the only female fan who found Rob pretty pleasant to look at. *
> 
> This year Coach is already emerging as the most compelling character, but I honestly don't have any kind of feel for the strategy this year yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always liked Rob and it bugs me how people love to hate him.
Click to expand...


Boston accents are SO hot!!


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Russell got bounced early last time because nobody trusted him and he was a little. . .well. . .offputting?  (i.e. repulsive.)  I think as the other team started systemacally started picking his team off one by one they might have regretted giving up all that experience, but nobody ever admitted it if they did.  But he had a bad rep coming in while Boston Rob was well liked and his team did trust him.
> 
> Zona really doesn't like Rob, but I imagine I am not the only female fan who found Rob pretty pleasant to look at.
> 
> This year Coach is already emerging as the most compelling character, but I honestly don't have any kind of feel for the strategy this year yet.



I only started not liking Rob last season when every single show last year was them bowing down to him.  He told them when to eat literally and that was sickening to me.  Before that season, I really didnt pay much mind to him, but I look in as an outsider now and realized how many times they had him on.  Didnt he also do amazing race? and now he has another reality show he is doing.  Eh.

Be careful with Coach.  He will pull his warrior crap eventually.  I have to admit, like I said before, if this was your first season watching, Coach seems really good.  He really does.  I am impressed how he is keeping his nuttiness at bay.  Maybe its because he is dealing with a genuine nut, Brandon.  

Great show tonight.  Great show.

(ps...You just reminded me of the group that voted off Russell.  They did sort of lose a lot after they got rid of him, but they never admitted that was the reason.)


----------



## Zona

Sherry said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russell got bounced early last time because nobody trusted him and he was a little. . .well. . .offputting?  (i.e. repulsive.)  I think as the other team started systemacally started picking his team off one by one they might have regretted giving up all that experience, but nobody ever admitted it if they did.  But he had a bad rep coming in while Boston Rob was well liked and his team did trust him.
> 
> Zona really doesn't like Rob, but *I imagine I am not the only female fan who found Rob pretty pleasant to look at. *
> 
> This year Coach is already emerging as the most compelling character, but I honestly don't have any kind of feel for the strategy this year yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always liked Rob and it bugs me how people love to hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston accents are SO hot!!
Click to expand...


I lived there for four years, and uh...ok.

Hey, you ladies have Ozzie to look at this year as your candy...lol

I love Ozzie.  He is a great competitor. I hope he does well, but he is not a natural leader.  He is a great individual player.


----------



## Zona

Sherry said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> coach is creepy....hell they all are.......i would be more impressed if it took place somewhere cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...how about Wasilla, AK. Seriously though, for a long time I've thought it would be neat to see them go to a place like Canada, but not in the middle of winter. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the beach scenery, but would enjoy seeing something different.
Click to expand...


In the begining, the element did play a bigger part in the show.  Cod would be interesting.  I think it would probably not be as visually pleasing though.  The challenges, the scenery etc.  

Dont know.


----------



## Amelia

I was glad Upolu won this week.  More time for wacky Brandon to learn to fit in.  I was surprised to find myself kinda rooting for him tonight.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> I was glad Upolu won this week.  More time for wacky Brandon to learn to fit in.  I was surprised to find myself kinda rooting for him tonight.



To tell you the truth, I sort of wanted them to lose.  I wanted to see if he would go after Mikayla again.  Not sure if he has control of his demons yet....?  The other reason I wanted them to lose is, we all knew who was going home on the other tribe.  No surprise there.


----------



## Amelia

I just wanted all those weepy sincere kids that Grampa doesn't like to have a chance to work things out without the pressure of tribal council.  

lol - I can't explain it but as I watched tonight my head realized that my heart had picked sides.  And Upolu it is.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> I just wanted all those weepy sincere kids that Grampa doesn't like to have a chance to work things out without the pressure of tribal council.
> 
> lol - I can't explain it but as I watched tonight my head realized that my heart had picked sides.  And Upolu it is.



But what will you do after the merge.  I pick the person I want to win in the begining to tell you the truth.  

This year, (and I will change my mind soon enough) I am team Coach.  After he turns into the nut I know he is, I am team Albert.   (if he lets me down, I am team Edna).  I see a problem with my loyalty.  I have none.


----------



## Amelia

Zona said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted all those weepy sincere kids that Grampa doesn't like to have a chance to work things out without the pressure of tribal council.
> 
> lol - I can't explain it but as I watched tonight my head realized that my heart had picked sides.  And Upolu it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what will you do after the merge.  I pick the person I want to win in the begining to tell you the truth.
> 
> This year, (and I will change my mind soon enough) I am team Coach.  After he turns into the nut I know he is, I am team Albert.   (if he lets me down, I am team Edna).  I see a problem with my loyalty.  I have none.
Click to expand...




I wasn't sure I  was ready to admit this but I had a flash of a hope that Brandon would win it all.  Straight on the heels of that was a hope that Mikayla would get it.  The Survivor producers have done their job well.  Made me care about both of them.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted all those weepy sincere kids that Grampa doesn't like to have a chance to work things out without the pressure of tribal council.
> 
> lol - I can't explain it but as I watched tonight my head realized that my heart had picked sides.  And Upolu it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what will you do after the merge.  I pick the person I want to win in the begining to tell you the truth.
> 
> This year, (and I will change my mind soon enough) I am team Coach.  After he turns into the nut I know he is, I am team Albert.   (if he lets me down, I am team Edna).  I see a problem with my loyalty.  I have none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure I  was ready to admit this but I had a flash of a hope that Brandon would win it all.  Straight on the heels of that was a hope that Mikayla would get it.  The Survivor producers have done their job well.  Made me care about both of them.
Click to expand...


They have great Editors...


----------



## Foxfyre

I suppose I am more emotionally invested in Team Coach because I was sure pulling for them to win the challenge tonight.  I don't know if it is because there is so much more drama on that team or empathy for Coach.  I can remember doing blind challenges for chair position on the trumpet as a kid and the rest of the band would vote for the best rendition of whatever we were playing.  And when they realized they had picked me instead of the super popular kid, I still remember how much the moans and groans hurt.

How much fun could Coach have playing the game with the icy reception he received at the beginning?  So I guess I was pulling for him to have some successes so he would be accepted and could relax and enjoy the dynamics.

Sure is going to be interesting if Christine lasts it out on Redemption Island and comes back into the game though.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> I suppose I am more emotionally invested in Team Coach because I was sure pulling for them to win the challenge tonight.  I don't know if it is because there is so much more drama on that team or empathy for Coach.  I can remember doing blind challenges for chair position on the trumpet as a kid and the rest of the band would vote for the best rendition of whatever we were playing.  And when they realized they had picked me instead of the super popular kid, I still remember how much the moans and groans hurt.
> 
> How much fun could Coach have playing the game with the icy reception he received at the beginning?  So I guess I was pulling for him to have some successes so he would be accepted and could relax and enjoy the dynamics.
> 
> Sure is going to be interesting if Christine lasts it out on Redemption Island and comes back into the game though.



Dont let the first words to a returning vet be, your temporary.  The funny thing is, she is surprised Coach didnt like her.  

He turned everything around since that first day really.  He is surprising me so much this year.


----------



## Amelia

zona said:


> dont let the first words to a returning vet be, your temporary.  the funny thing is, she is surprised coach didnt like her.
> 
> he turned everything around since that first day really.  He is surprising me so much this year.





IKR!


a


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I am more emotionally invested in Team Coach because I was sure pulling for them to win the challenge tonight.  I don't know if it is because there is so much more drama on that team or empathy for Coach.  I can remember doing blind challenges for chair position on the trumpet as a kid and the rest of the band would vote for the best rendition of whatever we were playing.  And when they realized they had picked me instead of the super popular kid, I still remember how much the moans and groans hurt.
> 
> How much fun could Coach have playing the game with the icy reception he received at the beginning?  So I guess I was pulling for him to have some successes so he would be accepted and could relax and enjoy the dynamics.
> 
> Sure is going to be interesting if Christine lasts it out on Redemption Island and comes back into the game though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont let the first words to a returning vet be, your temporary.  The funny thing is, she is surprised Coach didnt like her.
> 
> He turned everything around since that first day really.  He is surprising me so much this year.
Click to expand...


I totally agree with you, Coach is doing great, isn't he?  Especially after that rough start.

Yeah, how stupid could Christine be?  She doesn't understand why Coach wants her gone?  Sheesh, what an idiot.

I like the lady (don't remember her name) who stayed back to help Coach that very first day.  She's a doctor, an anesthesiologist.  She's very quiet, kind of stays in the background, but I learned something about her when she stayed back with Coach that first day when everybody else just walked away.  She is a kind person.  I like kind people.  And she's got to be smart to be an anesthesiologist. : )

I sure wasn't sad to see Samfur, or whatever the heck her name was, be the first to go.  I won't mind a bit if Christine is the second to go.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Foxfyre said:


> I suppose I am more emotionally invested in Team Coach because I was sure pulling for them to win the challenge tonight.  I don't know if it is because there is so much more drama on that team or empathy for Coach.  I can remember doing blind challenges for chair position on the trumpet as a kid and the rest of the band would vote for the best rendition of whatever we were playing.  And when they realized they had picked me instead of the super popular kid, I still remember how much the moans and groans hurt.
> 
> How much fun could Coach have playing the game with the icy reception he received at the beginning?  So I guess I was pulling for him to have some successes so he would be accepted and could relax and enjoy the dynamics.
> 
> Sure is going to be interesting if Christine lasts it out on Redemption Island and comes back into the game though.



Hey, I can relate to your trumpet experience!  I played clarinet.  When I was a freshman, there a couple of seniors who played first chair, got all the solos, etc.  I was better than they were, but my school didn't want to hurt feelings so they didn't have challenges!  So I was relegated to second clarinet.  But when we went to a multi-school music festival, I prepared a solo and was chosen by the judges to play it at the grand concert.  My older schoolmates tried out with solos, also.  But they didn't get chosen! : )  So when we got away from the politics of our small town school, the truth came out!   I was waaay better than they were.  Anyway, they graduated and I was a shoe-in for first chair and I reined supreme until I graduated three years later! : )


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coach for the win. This is survivor not Dr Phil


Edit: I did feel sorry for the girl that cried thinking no one liked her because of the other emotional nut job.


----------



## HUGGY

*Survivor. Are you watching?*

No.  I would rather poke red hot needles in my eyes.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HUGGY said:


> *Survivor. Are you watching?*
> 
> No.  I would rather poke red hot needles in my eyes.



We can work on that if ya like.


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Survivor. Are you watching?*
> 
> No.  I would rather poke red hot needles in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can work on that if ya like.
Click to expand...


I keep posting where I hang out ..have for over 15 years and still nary a one of these assholes on the internets has shown up..or if they did they though better of introducing themselves.  Met Samson..he's pretty cool.  Has a thing about octopus and whole crab though... 

Seriously though...never sat through a sit com.. canned laughter makes my physically ill.  Never watched any reality shows unless you include American Chopper or that English dude Bril whatzizass, the dumb ass that gets dropped off in places NOBODY is ever going to go camping in.. or the Deadliest Catch..or the hippie and the gung ho ex marine/ranger dudes..  Those guys are funny campers.  If there is not something truly informative on the tube I turn it off...maybe slip a DVD into the player and watch a movie.

I know people that actually watch that ex rock singer doing a dating reality show.  You can see the brain cells dying in their eyes.  It is really sad.


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Survivor. Are you watching?*
> 
> No.  I would rather poke red hot needles in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can work on that if ya like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep posting where I hang out ..have for over 15 years and still nary a one of these assholes on the internets has shown up...
Click to expand...



Shown up where, grandpa? Shady Acres Home for Aged Pimp/Ho Slappers? I hear that even the jello there is so tough you have to cut it with a knife (well, that an orderly will cut it with a knife for you - can't be too careful with the seniors now can we?) and the walker gangs are uber hard-core!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can work on that if ya like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep posting where I hang out ..have for over 15 years and still nary a one of these assholes on the internets has shown up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shown up where, grandpa? Shady Acres Home for Aged Pimp/Ho Slappers? I hear that even the jello there is so tough you have to cut it with a knife (well, that an orderly will cut it with a knife for you - can't be too careful with the seniors now can we?) and the walker gangs are uber hard-core!
Click to expand...


Your trying to insult me and you quote someone else? 

FAIL


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep posting where I hang out ..have for over 15 years and still nary a one of these assholes on the internets has shown up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shown up where, grandpa? Shady Acres Home for Aged Pimp/Ho Slappers? I hear that even the jello there is so tough you have to cut it with a knife (well, that an orderly will cut it with a knife for you - can't be too careful with the seniors now can we?) and the walker gangs are uber hard-core!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your[sic] trying to insult me and you quote someone else?
> 
> FAIL
Click to expand...



No, I was insulting the other guy. I'll get to you later.


----------



## HUGGY

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can work on that if ya like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep posting where I hang out ..have for over 15 years and still nary a one of these assholes on the internets has shown up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shown up where, grandpa? Shady Acres Home for Aged Pimp/Ho Slappers? I hear that even the jello there is so tough you have to cut it with a knife (well, that an orderly will cut it with a knife for you - can't be too careful with the seniors now can we?) and the walker gangs are uber hard-core!
Click to expand...


Broke up a gang banger knife fight, four bad actors, in the parking lot last night at three in the AM...another drug deal gone bad apparently.  I estimated their ages in early twenties on the police report.  Ya...I'm getting too old for this shit but it fits in my life for the time being.  

I don't recommend eating Jello tough or otherwise.  Do you know what they make that shit out of?


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep posting where I hang out ..have for over 15 years and still nary a one of these assholes on the internets has shown up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shown up where, grandpa? Shady Acres Home for Aged Pimp/Ho Slappers? I hear that even the jello there is so tough you have to cut it with a knife (well, that an orderly will cut it with a knife for you - can't be too careful with the seniors now can we?) and the walker gangs are uber hard-core!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Broke up a gang banger knife fight, four bad actors, in the parking lot last night at three in the AM...another drug deal gone bad apparently.  I estimated their ages in early twenties on the police report.  Ya...I'm getting too old for this shit but it fits in my life for the time being.  ?
Click to expand...



Sure you did, grandpa, sure you did.


----------



## HUGGY

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shown up where, grandpa? Shady Acres Home for Aged Pimp/Ho Slappers? I hear that even the jello there is so tough you have to cut it with a knife (well, that an orderly will cut it with a knife for you - can't be too careful with the seniors now can we?) and the walker gangs are uber hard-core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke up a gang banger knife fight, four bad actors, in the parking lot last night at three in the AM...another drug deal gone bad apparently.  I estimated their ages in early twenties on the police report.  Ya...I'm getting too old for this shit but it fits in my life for the time being.  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did, grandpa, sure you did.
Click to expand...


Call 911 in Seattle and ask them.  They will confirm it.  This location is very well known to the North Precinct. But then you are not interested in the facts are ya...asshole.


----------



## Foxfyre

Come on guys.  There are a gazillion threads in the Flame Zone suitable for this stuff.  Can't we have fun with Survivor without having a food fight?


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke up a gang banger knife fight, four bad actors, in the parking lot last night at three in the AM...another drug deal gone bad apparently.  I estimated their ages in early twenties on the police report.  Ya...I'm getting too old for this shit but it fits in my life for the time being.  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did, grandpa, sure you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call 911 in Seattle and ask them.  They will confirm it.  .
Click to expand...



Oh yeah, I'll call Seattle 911 and have a chat with them. They've probably got nothing else to do so I'm sure they'd be just thriled to discuss your imaginary exploits, grandpa 

Have you considered how a power scooter might enhance your ability to mete out righteous street justice?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GWZp1U2iS4]Hoveround TV Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Hurray, Survivor tonight!  Survivor and brussel sprouts!  Yeah, life is good! LOL

Wow, some of you are probably watching it as we speak, but it doesn't air in my time zone for 2 1/2 hours yet. : )  I should probably stay away from this thread until after I've watched it. : )


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay, it's official.

I want Survivor to go back to the old system of having a competition to win a reward and another competition for immunity.   The competition on Redemption Island is taking way too much time.


----------



## strollingbones

show is too boring.....just too boring....


----------



## Skull Pilot

I proudly list survivor as a boob tube offering I have never watched.


----------



## Foxfyre

strollingbones said:


> show is too boring.....just too boring....



Yup.  A little of the strategy is okay.  But when they take up half the show with soap opera-ish dialogue and no action, it is difficult to stay interested.


----------



## Amelia

I don't have the perspective ya'll have.  I didn't see many "normal" seasons.  I think my first season might have been the first time Russell was on.


----------



## strollingbones

i like amazing race


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

strollingbones said:


> i like amazing race



That is a good one! : )


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Skull Pilot said:


> I proudly list survivor as a boob tube offering I have never watched.



What's to be proud of?


----------



## Amelia

I used to be proud of not watching it.  For years and years I was proud.  Then I watched it.  And I was hooked!


----------



## LOki

Zona said:


> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.



I stopped watching as soon as it became clear that everyone survived. I never looked back.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Amelia said:


> I used to be proud of not watching it.  For years and years I was proud.  Then I watched it.  And I was hooked!



Good for you!

As far as I'm concerned people who judge something they've never even seen are stupid.

It doesn't even compare to most reality shows, it is definitely a cut above.

As for people who think they're smarter or superior to people who do watch it...kiss my ass.  Sorry you're so insecure you have to make yourself feel superior by putting other people down.  Especially for the harmless entertainment they happen to enjoy.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

LOki said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching as soon as it became clear that everyone survived. I never looked back.
Click to expand...


Well, no one has died during the show, but some have had to be medevaced off the island.  Does that help?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I proudly list survivor as a boob tube offering I have never watched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to be proud of?
Click to expand...


Not wasting an hour of my life every week watching the drivel that the rest of you sheep do.


----------



## Sherry

Skull Pilot said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I proudly list survivor as a boob tube offering I have never watched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not wasting an hour of my life every week watching the drivel that the rest of you sheep do.
Click to expand...


It's only 40 minutes of my life...I always DVR and don't start it until 20 minutes after the hour so I don't waste time with commercials.


----------



## driveby

Zona said:


> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.



They're filming Survivor Wall St. right now, should be the biggest candy ass season ever........


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Skull Pilot said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I proudly list survivor as a boob tube offering I have never watched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not wasting an hour of my life every week watching the drivel that the rest of you sheep do.
Click to expand...


What exactly is it you do with your time that is so superior to the rest of us?

One thing I see that you do is spend time visiting this thread for the sole purpose of knocking a television program that other people enjoy.

Sounds kind of pathetic to me.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sherry said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's to be proud of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wasting an hour of my life every week watching the drivel that the rest of you sheep do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only 40 minutes of my life...I always DVR and don't start it until 20 minutes after the hour so I don't waste time with commercials.
Click to expand...


We DVR almost everything too.  Or revisit 'on demand' when a program is available that way.  The only problem is our local cable service only allows us to tape one program in addition to the one we are watching, so we can't tape two favorite shows running simultaneously without having one of them on screen.  That has been a real frustration more than once.


----------



## Amelia

Tonight was fun!


----------



## Unkotare

Skull Pilot said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I proudly list survivor as a boob tube offering I have never watched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not wasting an hour of my life every week watching the drivel that the rest of you sheep do.
Click to expand...




What are you, a friggin Luddite, Poindexter?


----------



## Sherry

Amelia said:


> Tonight was fun!



I gagged a little.


----------



## Amelia

Too much pork?


----------



## syrenn

sshhh... i am watching!


----------



## Sherry

Amelia said:


> Too much pork?



It was the combo of pork and spit.


----------



## Amelia

syrenn said:


> sshhh... i am watching!






Ooops.  

Hey, what are you reading in here for !!!


----------



## Amelia

Sherry said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much pork?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the combo of pork and spit.
Click to expand...





oh yeah ... that ....


----------



## Amelia

Will this is a fun turn of events.


----------



## Foxfyre

So Ozzy againat Christine on Redemption?  I've been rooting for Christine for awhile now.  That's one tough ladyl


----------



## Sherry

Amelia said:


> Will this is a fun turn of events.



I haven't decided if Ozzy is just plain crazy, or crazy like a fox.


----------



## hortysir

Survivor move of the century


----------



## konradv

Ozzy better have his game face on.  Those aren't strength challenges and he hasn't always seemed the sharpest tool in the shed, so I don't really see where he has that much of an advantage.


----------



## strollingbones

what is with all this god squad stuff.......i noted the same thing in amazing race this week by the snowboarders


----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> what is with all this god squad stuff.......i noted the same thing in amazing race this week by the snowboarders



I don't know but I find it annoying because it seems fake.  They've had religious types on in the past who would openly pray and thank Jesus and all but they were sincere and lived their life the Christian way, they didn't just 'find Jesus convenient' for a game.  Coach, whose leading it, seems completely phony and is using the whole 'go God . . er, Father' thing to pull one over on his tribe.


----------



## konradv

I think he's just doing it to keep the loose cannon in line.  It may be cynical, but that's the game.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well being the type who prays for parking places myself, I don't have a problem with the prayer thing, but somehow I have a hard time imagining God being all that concerned about who wins Survivor.  Nor do I think God is likely to be a willing participant in a game geared to promote lying and manipulation of people and that part coupled with the religious stuff I do find offensive.


----------



## Foxfyre

Don't get me wrong.  I love Survivor and never miss an episode.  And I understand that lying, cheating, and manipulation is the way the game is played.  And so long as it isn't malicious, I don't think God objects but I just don't think God is likely to be taking sides.


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> Well being the type who prays for parking places myself, I don't have a problem with the prayer thing, but somehow* I have a hard time imagining God being all that concerned about who wins Survivor*.  Nor do I think God is likely to be a willing participant in a game geared to promote lying and manipulation of people and that part coupled with the religious stuff I do find offensive.



That's exactly what I was thinking during their God huddle.


----------



## Katzndogz

Let's put it this way.  It can't hurt.


----------



## Foxfyre

Tipsycatlover said:


> Let's put it this way.  It can't hurt.



No, but it could sort of leave a sour impression for folks that might otherwise find expressions of religious faith less offensive maybe?  I dunno.  No biggie in this case.  But I do find it a bit wierd to see people who seem to be praying Dear God, let me cheat, lie, and manipulate better than everybody else in this game.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Next week is going to be so exciting!  I am so going to be rooting for Christine!  How many duels has she won...five?  

Ozzie just thinks a little bit too much of himself.  I hope Christine wins and gets back in the game next week, and Cochran gets to keep that immunity idol.   

Then Ozzie will have done something even dumber than when he had an immunity idol and didn't play it and got voted out in one of the previous Survivors.  He will have actually asked his team to vote him out when he really doesn't want to leave the game.  LOL

Well, he has certainly made the game entertaining for next week, I'll grant him that.


----------



## Katzndogz

Foxfyre said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way.  It can't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it could sort of leave a sour impression for folks that might otherwise find expressions of religious faith less offensive maybe?  I dunno.  No biggie in this case.  But I do find it a bit wierd to see people who seem to be praying Dear God, let me cheat, lie, and manipulate better than everybody else in this game.
Click to expand...


That's why the Good Lord made more than one channel.  Anyone who doesn't like it is free to change it to something else.


----------



## Foxfyre

Tipsycatlover said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way.  It can't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it could sort of leave a sour impression for folks that might otherwise find expressions of religious faith less offensive maybe?  I dunno.  No biggie in this case.  But I do find it a bit wierd to see people who seem to be praying Dear God, let me cheat, lie, and manipulate better than everybody else in this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why the Good Lord made more than one channel.  Anyone who doesn't like it is free to change it to something else.
Click to expand...


But I'm sorta funny that way.  I don't write off a person or actor or political candidate because of one characteristic I find annoying or offensive, and I don't stop reading a book just because I think the author blew an opportunity for a great scene, and I don't write off a movie TV series based on one characteristic or scene I would have left out.

I still love survivor despite some annoying stuff going on.

But that doesn't keep me from expressing my opinion about what I don't like.


----------



## konradv

Tipsycatlover said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way.  It can't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it could sort of leave a sour impression for folks that might otherwise find expressions of religious faith less offensive maybe?  I dunno.  No biggie in this case.  But I do find it a bit wierd to see people who seem to be praying Dear God, let me cheat, lie, and manipulate better than everybody else in this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why the Good Lord made more than one channel.  Anyone who doesn't like it is free to change it to something else.
Click to expand...


God didn't make the channels, they evoved from lower forms, like radio.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I've watched this show for years. In S4, one tribe held group prayers and a big Bible-thumper won that season. They've been showing this religious aspect ever since. but last night's episode took the cake: "On your knees! On your knees!". Sheesh.


Christine is on a streak like Matt (another Bible-thumper) was on last year, although she never talks about God herself. I hope she beats this Ozzy person, but every time so far a person returned from RI, he/she got voted out at the very next TC. It still would be funny to see Ozzy get owned by a middle-aged lady cop.


----------



## konradv

UnAmericanYOU said:


> I've watched this show for years. In S4, one tribe held group prayers and a big Bible-thumper won that season. They've been showing this religious aspect ever since. but last night's episode took the cake: "On your knees! On your knees!". Sheesh.
> 
> 
> Christine is on a streak like Matt (another Bible-thumper) was on last year, although she never talks about God herself. I hope she beats this Ozzy person, but every time so far a person returned from RI, he/she got voted out at the very next TC. It still would be funny to see Ozzy get owned by a middle-aged lady cop.



Do you remember Season Six?  One contestant refused to touch the immunity "idol"!  I wanted to yell "It's just a game, woman" at the TV.


----------



## Amelia

No comments on Wednesday's development?

On the few seasons I've watched, I've been peeved when people seemed to grasp that they were low man on the totem pole and seemed to toy with the idea of making a big move, but then stayed in line and marched dutifully toward their death.

So I thought it was cool that someone followed through on their plans for once and did what looks to me like a rational move to look out for himself.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> No comments on Wednesday's development?
> 
> On the few seasons I've watched, I've been peeved when people seemed to grasp that they were low man on the totem pole and seemed to toy with the idea of making a big move, but then stayed in line and marched dutifully toward their death.
> 
> So I thought it was cool that someone followed through on their plans for once and did what looks to me like a rational move to look out for himself.



I got sidetracked by real life after Wednesday night's episode, but yes a number of things were interesting.  One was that Ozzy's intuition called it right and, despite my vigourous support for Christine, prevailed and made it back into the game.  (I'm sure Cochrane was really REALLY hoping Christine would win too as the immunity idol would remain his.)

And Cochran as the 'double agent' was a fun new twist to the game, but I presume that you are referring to it being him who looked out for himself?  I don't blame him.  He is offered emotional and moral support from Upolo that he wasn't getting from his own team and he probably thought that his best bet.

I did have to smile when it happened though.


----------



## Gem

I actually liked Brandon for the first time last night when he looked at Keith and said, "You treating him like this is exactly how you got to where you are tonight."  and put his hand on Cochran's shoulder reassuringly.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I don't blame Cochran for jumping ship, but . . . .he should have just kept his mouth shut instead of turning around at tribal saying 'it was me, I can explain' (or whatever he said).


----------



## Foxfyre

Except for motives of revenge (from Cochranes original tribe) Cochrane is really in a good place now.  He is smarter than the average bear I think, but he is really at a disadvantage physically over almost everybody.  That could be a strong motive for keeping him around for awhile while some of the stronger players are eliminated since there are no more team challenges.  Look for Upolo to methodically take out all the other tribe now though.


----------



## Amelia

Foxfyre said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comments on Wednesday's development?
> 
> On the few seasons I've watched, I've been peeved when people seemed to grasp that they were low man on the totem pole and seemed to toy with the idea of making a big move, but then stayed in line and marched dutifully toward their death.
> 
> So I thought it was cool that someone followed through on their plans for once and did what looks to me like a rational move to look out for himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked by real life after Wednesday night's episode, but yes a number of things were interesting.  One was that Ozzy's intuition called it right and, despite my vigourous support for Christine, prevailed and made it back into the game.  (I'm sure Cochrane was really REALLY hoping Christine would win too as the immunity idol would remain his.)
> 
> And Cochran as the 'double agent' was a fun new twist to the game, but I presume that you are referring to it being him who looked out for himself?  I don't blame him.  He is offered emotional and moral support from Upolo that he wasn't getting from his own team and he probably thought that his best bet.
> 
> I did have to smile when it happened though.
Click to expand...






Yes, Cochran's decision to switch.

I was impressed with how quickly and nicely Coach disarmed the double agent plan.  I wasn't happy with Coach after the prayer incidents last week but he seemed both smart and decent this week.

Dawn showed what people usually do - see the flaws of their group and toy with doing something brave and bold - but then rationalize.  "They've been cruel and I want to take a stand ... but on the other hand there's something I like about all of them ... _by which I mean that I'm not comfortable rocking the boat_."  (My paraphrase, obviously!)

I'm at least glad that she didn't use (doesn't seem to have tried to use) confidences between her and Cochran to try to earn points with Ozzy and Keith and Jim.


----------



## Amelia

Gem said:


> I actually liked Brandon for the first time last night when he looked at Keith and said, "You treating him like this is exactly how you got to where you are tonight."  and put his hand on Cochran's shoulder reassuringly.





That was a good moment.  Simple and to the point.


----------



## Zoom-boing

What I don't understand is why did Ozzie give Whitney the immunity idol?  Why would they think that the other tribe would vote her out?  To me it was obvious they'd vote one of the 3 strongest players and Ozzie had immunity so that left Jim or Keith and  . . . have you _seen _Keith's physique?  Yeah, how'd they miss giving him the idol.


----------



## Amelia

Zoom-boing said:


> I don't blame Cochran for jumping ship, but . . . .he should have just kept his mouth shut instead of turning around at tribal saying 'it was me, I can explain' (or whatever he said).





Yes, that was awkward.  

I was glad the Upolu team shielded him at that point.


----------



## Amelia

Foxfyre said:


> Except for motives of revenge (from Cochranes original tribe) Cochrane is really in a good place now.  He is smarter than the average bear I think, but he is really at a disadvantage physically over almost everybody.  That could be a strong motive for keeping him around for awhile while some of the stronger players are eliminated since there are no more team challenges.  Look for Upolo to methodically take out all the other tribe now though.





Yup


----------



## Zoom-boing

Amelia said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Cochran for jumping ship, but . . . .he should have just kept his mouth shut instead of turning around at tribal saying 'it was me, I can explain' (or whatever he said).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was awkward.
> 
> I was glad the Upolu team shielded him at that point.
Click to expand...


Ok I'm just gonna say this.  I can never, ever remember the tribes names or who is on which tribe name.  I wish they'd call them Tribe A and Tribe B.


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom-boing said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Cochran for jumping ship, but . . . .he should have just kept his mouth shut instead of turning around at tribal saying 'it was me, I can explain' (or whatever he said).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was awkward.
> 
> I was glad the Upolu team shielded him at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok I'm just gonna say this.  I can never, ever remember the tribes names or who is on which tribe name.  I wish they'd call them Tribe A and Tribe B.
Click to expand...



Ozzy's tribe was Savaii
Coach's tribe was Upolu
The merged tribe is Te Tuna


----------



## Amelia

Zoom-boing said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Cochran for jumping ship, but . . . .he should have just kept his mouth shut instead of turning around at tribal saying 'it was me, I can explain' (or whatever he said).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was awkward.
> 
> I was glad the Upolu team shielded him at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok I'm just gonna say this.  I can never, ever remember the tribes names or who is on which tribe name.  I wish they'd call them Tribe A and Tribe B.
Click to expand...



I google it to make sure I've got the names right.  Usually before I hit enter. Sometimes I try to be brave and hit enter without doublechecking, but then I fold and doublecheck.  





Zoom-boing said:


> What I don't understand is why did Ozzie give Whitney the immunity idol?  Why would they think that the other tribe would vote her out?  To me it was obvious they'd vote one of the 3 strongest players and Ozzie had immunity so that left Jim or Keith and  . . . have you _seen _Keith's physique?  Yeah, how'd they miss giving him the idol.





They explained their strategy on that, didn't they?  I kinda vaguely remember something about it but I'm not sure I understood at the time.  

But it wouldn't have mattered since Cochran told Upolu who was getting the idol.  ... unless they figured out that Cochran was going to flip and found a believable way to feed him false information.   Edit: well it sort of could have mattered since then Keith would have been safe, but then another guy would have been gone so it was sort of a push.


Now that would have been an intriguing night if they'd figured out what Cochran was doing.  But if Savii as a whole, other than Dawn, was aware of that possibility then a whole lot more cracks would probably have shown through and changed the dynamic further so I better give up trying to predict what would have happened.



oh my head


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Cochran for jumping ship, but . . . .he should have just kept his mouth shut instead of turning around at tribal saying 'it was me, I can explain' (or whatever he said).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was awkward.
> 
> I was glad the Upolu team shielded him at that point.
Click to expand...


Yes those of us who have ever felt like we didn't 'fit in' or were the 'odd man out' or the 'least popular' or the last chosen for teams on the playground probably relate to Cochran at some level.

And I can appreciate his own conflicts as he dealt with being uncomfortable in the 'double agent' role, and hating being the most unwanted in a group, and constantly knowing there was a target on your back and you were out at the first chance they had to vote you out.

And after being talked down to and treated like a pariah, it would be really tempting to join a group that made you feel wanted and accepted but still not being willing to betray others and pretend like you didn't.

(Of course if he is as smart as I think he is, he would also suspect some ulterior motives there too. )


----------



## Amelia

Jim sure made it easier for Cochran by calling him a coward so vehemently twice.



One could attribute Jim's passion just to the heat of the moment, and maybe think that Cochran didn't get treated as badly as he said.  I know how these shows can do their edits so maybe we saw every bad and semi-bad moment and he was treated better off camera.   ... but remembering how he had been treated was bad enough to bring Dawn to tears so apparently it was pretty bad

 ... so .... welll ... just yay for Cochran.  He made a big move.  He should live to fight many more days due to this move.  Good for him.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Jim sure made it easier for Cochran by calling him a coward so vehemently twice.
> 
> 
> 
> One could attribute Jim's passion just to the heat of the moment, and maybe think that Cochran didn't get treated as badly as he said.  I know how these shows can do their edits so maybe we saw every bad and semi-bad moment and he was treated better off camera.   ... but remembering how he had been treated was bad enough to bring Dawn to tears so apparently it was pretty bad
> 
> ... so .... welll ... just yay for Cochran.  He made a big move.  He should live to fight many more days due to this move.  Good for him.



. . .or. . .(I used to write murder mystery stories with a twist ). . .when Cochran said he would explain later, he could also be intentionally winning the Upolu tribe confidence and trust to enhance his role as double agent.  I won't be entirely blind sided if that happens either.


----------



## Amelia

I thought Cochran turning around and saying he could explain was sort of a bullied kid flinching because he did something brave and immediately regretted it coz the beating to come was going to be even harder.  I didn't get the vibe that he had any real plan there.  But maybe it will turn out that he did.




I thought fleetingly about a possible extra level of intrigue thing, where Cochran really was still working with Savii.

I thought I already wrote this.  I remember typing it, but I don't see it so maybe I deleted.  It was farfetched anyway.  But I wondered if maybe possibly this could be some plan so sneaky that we didn't even get to see any of it on the screen.

But that doesn't make sense, not at the cost of voting Keith off and reducing their numbers ... 

Savii didn't like the thought that maybe Ozzie was wrong about the merge happening.  They didn't want to play with a strong guy gone for even one more challenge.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I thought it was a terrible move for Cochran to flip, now he is gone to be pagonged with the rest of his old tribe soon as he is expendable. Jim and Ozzie in some order are the next two out, and they won't need his voter anymore so it's doubtful he'll be the last Savaii standing. If he had stuck with his former tribe, he was in a perfect position to be everybody's F3 goat. 

Ozzie and them should have voted him off to RI the week before. They saved him three times before that, too, Savaii should've dumped him first thing.


----------



## Trajan

Cochran screwed his own tribe


----------



## Sherry

Amelia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comments on Wednesday's development?
> 
> On the few seasons I've watched, I've been peeved when people seemed to grasp that they were low man on the totem pole and seemed to toy with the idea of making a big move, but then stayed in line and marched dutifully toward their death.
> 
> So I thought it was cool that someone followed through on their plans for once and did what looks to me like a rational move to look out for himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked by real life after Wednesday night's episode, but yes a number of things were interesting.  One was that Ozzy's intuition called it right and, despite my vigourous support for Christine, prevailed and made it back into the game.  (I'm sure Cochrane was really REALLY hoping Christine would win too as the immunity idol would remain his.)
> 
> And Cochran as the 'double agent' was a fun new twist to the game, but I presume that you are referring to it being him who looked out for himself?  I don't blame him.  He is offered emotional and moral support from Upolo that he wasn't getting from his own team and he probably thought that his best bet.
> 
> I did have to smile when it happened though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Cochran's decision to switch.
> 
> I was impressed with how quickly and nicely Coach disarmed the double agent plan.  I wasn't happy with Coach after the prayer incidents last week but he seemed both smart and decent this week.
> 
> Dawn showed what people usually do - see the flaws of their group and toy with doing something brave and bold - but then rationalize.  "They've been cruel and I want to take a stand ... but on the other hand there's something I like about all of them ... _by which I mean that I'm not comfortable rocking the boat_."  (My paraphrase, obviously!)
> 
> I'm at least glad that she didn't use (doesn't seem to have tried to use) confidences between her and Cochran to try to earn points with Ozzy and Keith and Jim.
Click to expand...


I don't think Dawn would have backed down except for the fact that she won immunity.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coach will be in the finals and I hope he wins. I also can't wait for monkey boy to get the boot.


----------



## Trajan

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coach will be in the finals and I hope he wins. I also can't wait for monkey boy to get the boot.



which monkey boy?


----------



## Trajan

did anyone notice ozzys big *uck up? he wanted to show how smart he was so he played the idol for someone who got zero votes, what a tool/fool. hes toast.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Trajan said:


> did anyone notice ozzys big *uck up? he wanted to show how smart he was so he played the idol for someone who got zero votes, what a tool/fool. hes toast.



That monkey boy. Lol


----------



## konradv

Trajan said:


> Cochran screwed his own tribe



I was surprised that he'd do that considering that he's supposed to be such a fan of the show.  Go back over the votes of the all seasons and you'll see that it's much more important that your original tribe likes you, than how the other tribe feels about you, if you expect to win.


----------



## Foxfyre

Trajan said:


> did anyone notice ozzys big *uck up? he wanted to show how smart he was so he played the idol for someone who got zero votes, what a tool/fool. hes toast.



But she didn't play the idol.  So there was some other motive there.


----------



## Amelia

Great episode tonight!



p.s., Looks like the Ozzy/Whitney idol was deemed out of play.  I think that it was taken as Ozzy playing it on Whitney's behalf.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I think Coach's team isn't playing with integrity, they're being arrogant and belittling the other tribe . . . which is what they were bitching about when Cochran flipped.  I don't like Coach at all.  He's a phony, _thinks _he's brilliant, is smug and thinks he's invincible.  I hope they blindside him and he goes.


----------



## Foxfyre

But aren't there now three guys on Redemption Island?  Keith, Ozzy, and Jim?  No dual?


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> But aren't there now three guys on Redemption Island?  Keith, Ozzy, and Jim?  No dual?



Maybe it's going to be a mass duel, when they all get there.  Or maybe, since we got back-to-back tribals last night, we're going to get back-to-back duels next week.


----------



## strollingbones

redemption island sucks


----------



## Foxfyre

Yeah, I was happier without redemption island, but I can see now how it does change the dynamics of the game when you know that a particularly disliked or favorite player can get back into the game.  (I was really REALLY pulling for Christine before she finally got the final boot.)

I respect ZB's opinion that Upolu "isn't playing ethically" but I'm wondering what he sees that is any more unethical than any Suvivor tribe in power has been?  Seems to me they've been up front with their intent that they intend to eliminate all the Savaii players.  I look for Dawn to flip next though to buy her a little extra time and maybe a less dangerous opponent on Redemption Island.  The three guys that are there now are all formidable when it comes to challenges.  There's sure no guarantee that Ozzy can defeat Keith or Jim.

Where it starts getting interesting is the ethics involved when Upolu has to start voting itself off.


----------



## Amelia

Toward the end last season,  they had four people competing at once on Redemption Island.


----------



## Katzndogz

Foxfyre said:


> Yeah, I was happier without redemption island, but I can see now how it does change the dynamics of the game when you know that a particularly disliked or favorite player can get back into the game.  (I was really REALLY pulling for Christine before she finally got the final boot.)
> 
> I respect ZB's opinion that Upolu "isn't playing ethically" but I'm wondering what he sees that is any more unethical than any Suvivor tribe in power has been?  Seems to me they've been up front with their intent that they intend to eliminate all the Savaii players.  I look for Dawn to flip next though to buy her a little extra time and maybe a less dangerous opponent on Redemption Island.  The three guys that are there now are all formidable when it comes to challenges.  There's sure no guarantee that Ozzy can defeat Keith or Jim.
> 
> Where it starts getting interesting is the ethics involved when Upolu has to start voting itself off.



Voting all the members of an opposing tribe off was used so successfully by Boston Rob that it would be a miracle if it wasn't repeated.  Cochrane allied himself with Upolu and sold out his own tribe because he could tell where that was going.  It will be this way as long as the the tribes are unevenly matched.  It couldn't happen if both tribes were equally strong in the challenges and one wasn't able to consistently beat the other out.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Toward the end last season,  they had four people competing at once on Redemption Island.



I think I remember that.  And once that happens, Redemption Island is closed and everybody voted out thereafter becomes a part of the jury?  Am I remembering that correctly?

You know what I would love to see?  A challenge at something Cochrane was particularly good at--he defeats everybody on Redemption Island and he is the one who returns to the game.   But either way, it would not be unreasonable for anybody to take him with them to the final.  And if that happened, depending who else lasted to the end, Cochrane could win this.


----------



## Amelia

I think that last year they had a coupla 4-way "duels" where just the bottom person went home.

And then in the final one, just the top person survived.   Trying to read from Wikipedia.  Looks like that was Andrea.  Then she went back to the tribe and was voted out for good that same episode.  maybe.


----------



## Amelia

I could see Cochran pulling it off.

At this point it doesn't look like he'd be very popular in the jury, but I could see him making a winning argument and turning it around.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zoom-boing said:


> I think Coach's team isn't playing with integrity, they're being arrogant and belittling the other tribe . . . which is what they were bitching about when Cochran flipped.  I don't like Coach at all.  He's a phony, _thinks _he's brilliant, is smug and thinks he's invincible.  I hope they blindside him and he goes.



You sound like all the crybabies that moan and groan when they get voted off. 

The game has nothing to do with integrity. It's about out playing and out witting everyone else. 

It's a game. IT'S A GAME. FOR A MILLION DOLLARS. AND GOD DOESN'T GET A VOTE. LOL


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

And by the way coach is as smart as he pretends to be. I hope he wins.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Coach's team isn't playing with integrity, they're being arrogant and belittling the other tribe . . . which is what they were bitching about when Cochran flipped.  I don't like Coach at all.  He's a phony, _thinks _he's brilliant, is smug and thinks he's invincible.  I hope they blindside him and he goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like all the crybabies that moan and groan when they get voted off.
> 
> *The game has nothing to do with integrity. *It's about out playing and out witting everyone else.
> 
> It's a game. IT'S A GAME. FOR A MILLION DOLLARS. AND GOD DOESN'T GET A VOTE. LOL
Click to expand...


No shit, never said it does.  I'm not the one whining over integrity, _Coach's team_ is the one saying they play with integrity then turn around and belittle and mock the other team.  If they were playing with integrity they'd shut up.  Just pointing out that they're hypocrites.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Grampa Murked U said:


> And by the way coach is as smart as he pretends to be. I hope he wins.



I think he's a pompous ass and hope he loses.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Foxfyre said:


> Yeah, I was happier without redemption island, but I can see now how it does change the dynamics of the game when you know that a particularly disliked or favorite player can get back into the game.  (I was really REALLY pulling for Christine before she finally got the final boot.)
> 
> *I respect ZB's opinion that Upolu "isn't playing ethically" but I'm wondering what he sees that is any more unethical than any Suvivor tribe in power has been? * Seems to me they've been up front with their intent that they intend to eliminate all the Savaii players.  I look for Dawn to flip next though to buy her a little extra time and maybe a less dangerous opponent on Redemption Island.  The three guys that are there now are all formidable when it comes to challenges.  There's sure no guarantee that Ozzy can defeat Keith or Jim.
> 
> Where it starts getting interesting is the ethics involved when Upolu has to start voting itself off.




<sigh> Just pointing out that they claim to play with integrity yet turn around and belittle and mock the other tribe.  They're hypocrites.  

Hey, I'm not a "he"!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zoom-boing said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Coach's team isn't playing with integrity, they're being arrogant and belittling the other tribe . . . which is what they were bitching about when Cochran flipped.  I don't like Coach at all.  He's a phony, _thinks _he's brilliant, is smug and thinks he's invincible.  I hope they blindside him and he goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like all the crybabies that moan and groan when they get voted off.
> 
> *The game has nothing to do with integrity. *It's about out playing and out witting everyone else.
> 
> It's a game. IT'S A GAME. FOR A MILLION DOLLARS. AND GOD DOESN'T GET A VOTE. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, never said it does.  I'm not the one whining over integrity, _Coach's team_ is the one saying they play with integrity then turn around and belittle and mock the other team.  If they were playing with integrity they'd shut up.  Just pointing out that they're hypocrites.
Click to expand...

I didn't mean anything personal by my comment. And their is only one person on coaches team who I perceive as a hypocrite and that's the Hanz boy. 

As far as coach being pompous I don't see it that way. I see him as confident in himself. I think there is a difference. Of course my perception is just that, its mine.


----------



## Amelia

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Zoom-boing

I'm also tired of them bringing back players who have already been on Survivor 2 and 3 times.  I hope next season it's all new players.

Hmmm, maybe I"m just tired of Survivor!  lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm also tired of them bringing back players who have already been on Survivor 2 and 3 times.  I hope next season it's all new players.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I"m just tired of Survivor!  lol



Don't speak such blasphemy lol. 

It's one of the only network shows I like.


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom-boing said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was happier without redemption island, but I can see now how it does change the dynamics of the game when you know that a particularly disliked or favorite player can get back into the game.  (I was really REALLY pulling for Christine before she finally got the final boot.)
> 
> *I respect ZB's opinion that Upolu "isn't playing ethically" but I'm wondering what he sees that is any more unethical than any Suvivor tribe in power has been? * Seems to me they've been up front with their intent that they intend to eliminate all the Savaii players.  I look for Dawn to flip next though to buy her a little extra time and maybe a less dangerous opponent on Redemption Island.  The three guys that are there now are all formidable when it comes to challenges.  There's sure no guarantee that Ozzy can defeat Keith or Jim.
> 
> Where it starts getting interesting is the ethics involved when Upolu has to start voting itself off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <sigh> Just pointing out that they claim to play with integrity yet turn around and belittle and mock the other tribe.  They're hypocrites.
> 
> Hey, I'm not a "he"!
Click to expand...


Oops and I knew that too.  Sorry g/f.  

And it's okay.  I suppose there are those who really like Ozzy but I wasn't that impressed.  Seems to me he isn't that much of a leader.  And I keep comparing him to Boston Rob who I did like and who WAS a leader and who I REALLY liked to just look at.  (Sorry but I don't think Ozzy is anything special to look at.  )

And I have developed an appreciation for Coach's laid back but effective leadership style too.

As far as the hypocrisy, manipulation, manuveuring, back stabbing, lies, etc. go on Survivor, I don't judge anybody there because that's the kind of game it is.  It was not designed to promote a better society but rather a game of strategy that includes social interaction and a study of how the people in the game maneuver within that social structure.  So I don't see Coach's team as any more arrogant than Savaii because I guarantee you Savaii would be just as 'arrogant' if they were the ones in control.

But yeah, Survivor isn't everybody's cup of tea.  But I have to admit I'm still hooked.  There are rumors that Jeff may leave after this season and I may not like it as well then, but we'll see.   I didn't think American Idol would survive without Simon and Paula either, but it did.  And soon, we may know whether America's Got Talent will survive without Piers Morgan and with Howard Stern as a host.  (gag)


----------



## Zoom-boing

Foxfyre said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was happier without redemption island, but I can see now how it does change the dynamics of the game when you know that a particularly disliked or favorite player can get back into the game.  (I was really REALLY pulling for Christine before she finally got the final boot.)
> 
> *I respect ZB's opinion that Upolu "isn't playing ethically" but I'm wondering what he sees that is any more unethical than any Suvivor tribe in power has been? * Seems to me they've been up front with their intent that they intend to eliminate all the Savaii players.  I look for Dawn to flip next though to buy her a little extra time and maybe a less dangerous opponent on Redemption Island.  The three guys that are there now are all formidable when it comes to challenges.  There's sure no guarantee that Ozzy can defeat Keith or Jim.
> 
> Where it starts getting interesting is the ethics involved when Upolu has to start voting itself off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <sigh> Just pointing out that they claim to play with integrity yet turn around and belittle and mock the other tribe.  They're hypocrites.
> 
> Hey, I'm not a "he"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops and I knew that too.  Sorry g/f.
> 
> And it's okay.  I suppose there are those who really like Ozzy but I wasn't that impressed.  Seems to me he isn't that much of a leader.  And I keep comparing him to Boston Rob who I did like and who WAS a leader and who I REALLY liked to just look at.  (Sorry but I don't think Ozzy is anything special to look at.  )
> 
> And I have developed an appreciation for Coach's laid back but effective leadership style too.
> 
> *As far as the hypocrisy, manipulation, manuveuring, back stabbing, lies, etc. go on Survivor, I don't judge anybody there because that's the kind of game it is.  It was not designed to promote a better society but rather a game of strategy that includes social interaction and a study of how the people in the game maneuver within that social structure.  So I don't see Coach's team as any more arrogant than Savaii because I guarantee you Savaii would be just as 'arrogant' if they were the ones in control.*
> 
> But yeah, Survivor isn't everybody's cup of tea.  But I have to admit I'm still hooked.  There are rumors that Jeff may leave after this season and I may not like it as well then, but we'll see.   I didn't think American Idol would survive without Simon and Paula either, but it did.  And soon, we may know whether America's Got Talent will survive without Piers Morgan and with Howard Stern as a host.  (gag)
Click to expand...


I agree with the first two sentences of the bolded, above.  

I know a guy who is a lot like Coach.  He's "well read" (well, he's read a lot and believes that makes him more intelligent than the average bear) and likes to come off as if he's one smart dude.  In reality he isn't but that doesn't stop him from pointing out all that he knows ... well, all that he _thinks _he knows.  The problem with people like this is that they toot their own horn all the time in order for you to know how smart they are.  I find they're really insecure jerks, which is why they toot their own horn all the time.  "Me, me, me; I, I, I".  Blarg.  That's how I see this guy I know and that's how I see Coach.  If he wants to play the game 'with integrity' . . . that's fine.  Just don't spout that then turn around and mock the other tribe.  I also think he was very condescending to Cochran when Cochran tried to play double-agent with him.  Again, fine that Coach saw through Cochran's charade but I found Coach's response/tone to be one of "oh, you can't fool me little Cochran grasshopper . . . I am far too wise and smart for you to fool".  So Coach plays with 'integrity' but turns around and is smug and superior to a 'lesser' player.    I don't know, I just see him as a phony and after watching him on three Survivors I'm really sick of him.  If his tribe was smart they'd de-throne him next week.

Completely agree w/you about  Botson Rob.  He lead without hogging the spotlight and he never put other players down.  And he was finnne to watch!


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I didn't like the wave to Jimbo as he left - it was patronizing and smug. 

Next week is another double boot, get it over with. It's going to be interesting to see when his adopted tribe cuts Cochran loose.

 @Ozzie for voting for "Cockring".


----------



## Amelia

sadness from the South Pacific


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

How funny would it be if cochran beat monkeyboy in the next duel. Too funny if he gets beaten by the one he spared weeks earlier for strategy.


----------



## strollingbones

i am pulling for the dweeb...i am sick of ozzie


----------



## strollingbones

every notice how the challenges seem slanted to allow certian players to advance....arm strength was needed in the holding the plates......giving the advantage to ozzie

so will the duet between ozzie and dweeb be physical or mental


----------



## Amelia

Grampa Murked U said:


> How funny would it be if cochran beat monkeyboy in the next duel. Too funny if he gets beaten by the one he spared weeks earlier for strategy.






That would be awesome.

I want Cochran to kick some Ozzy tush!


----------



## Amelia

strollingbones said:


> every notice how the challenges seem slanted to allow certian players to advance....arm strength was needed in the holding the plates......giving the advantage to ozzie





I thought the height advantage helped too.  Ozzie had a little better chance of putting his dishes on evenly.  Seemed to me.


But Ozzie seemed more single-minded in his task than Dawn was.   Don't know about Whitney but Dawn kept taking her eye off her dishes and looking over at Ozzie's stack.


----------



## konradv

Amelia said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> How funny would it be if cochran beat monkeyboy in the next duel. Too funny if he gets beaten by the one he spared weeks earlier for strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome.
> 
> I want Cochran to kick some Ozzy tush!
Click to expand...


I agree that Ozzy is too smug for his own good, but I can't root for Cochran.  For a Harvard student and supposed Survivor genius, he violated the First Law.  Don't screw your own tribe.  Any student of the game should realize that it's much more important what your own tribe thinks of you than your opponents.  Screw them!  They expect it and may vote for you anyway.  Screw your own team, like Cochran did, and he already has 5 votes against and very little possibility of winning unless the entire other tribe votes for him and his tribe splits 3-2.  How likely is that and why didn't he think of it?


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> How funny would it be if cochran beat monkeyboy in the next duel. Too funny if he gets beaten by the one he spared weeks earlier for strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome.
> 
> I want Cochran to kick some Ozzy tush!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that Ozzy is too smug for his own good, but I can't root for Cochran.  For a Harvard student and supposed Survivor genius, he violated the First Law.  Don't screw your own tribe.  Any student of the game should realize that it's much more important what your own tribe thinks of you than your opponents.  Screw them!  They expect it and may vote for you anyway.  Screw your own team, like Cochran did, and he already has 5 votes against and very little possibility of winning unless the entire other tribe votes for him and his tribe splits 3-2.  How likely is that and why didn't he think of it?
Click to expand...


Well not that I really care all that much WHO wins--I watch for the entertainment value of the dynamics--I have to defend Cochran a little bit.  He was made to feel unloved, unwanted, unappreciated, and unvalued by his own tribe and he knew he would not be kept on.   Because he is so miserably inept in challenges he knew he would not survive if sent to Redemption Island and his only chance to survive was by being kept as a 'non threat'.   It was one of those damned if you do and damned if you don't things.

His only hope was to break up the alliance of five in the old Upolo tribe so it was a calculated risk.  But the alliance held together last night so he's off to Redemption Island anyway.  And will no doubt become a member of the jury after the next dual.


----------



## konradv

I still think he should have stayed with his tribe and tried for a little magic later on when the newbies got tired of Coach and Ozzy.  I feel he jumped the gun, making a big move way too early.


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> I still think he should have stayed with his tribe and tried for a little magic later on when the newbies got tired of Coach and Ozzy.  I feel he jumped the gun, making a big move way too early.



That is possible, but I am pretty sure he knew he would be out for sure if he stayed with his tribe.  He was just hoping to fare better with Upolo, and he did until all the old Savoi tribe had been dispatched.  That's what makes Survivor so much fun.  What would I do in that case?  Etc. etc. etc.


----------



## konradv

What I'm saying is, even if he had gotten in with Upolo, he was playing for second place at best, because the votes are stacked against him now.


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> What I'm saying is, even if he had gotten in with Upolo, he was playing for second place at best, because the votes are stacked against him now.



But you have NO chance to get to even second place, let alone win, if you're voted out.  And when Cochrane knew he would be voted out early by his tribe, I think he played the only card he thought he had.


----------



## Zoom-boing

So, am I the only one rooting for Ozzy?  lol  I like him.  I don't find him smug I find him honest.  He IS good at the whole Survivor thing.  He's taking full advantage of Redemption Island  . . eating well, sleeping, mentally preparing for when he joins the tribe.  I hope he kicks Cochran to the curb and rejoins the tribe.  

I was wondering what Coach was going to do last week after his snore-fest long speech about which path he should take, quoting Shakespere no less.   Sorry I just don't like him.  But were I Coach I'd also have chosen to boot Cochran.  If he had gone w/those who wanted Rick off, thus breaking that 5 alliance?  Then it would turn around and bite him in the ass because those in his alliance would vote him off for betraying the alliance.  At least that's how I'd see it.

I don't find this season to be one of the more entertaining ones.  It's just kinda 'meh'.  When Rick actually spoke my husband was like 'who is that'  

I will say, again . . I'm sick of former players being on the show.  I hope next season it's all new people, 100%.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dragonslayer for 500 Alex


----------



## Amelia

I love Cochran!

My favorite Survivor player from the handful of seasons I've watched.


----------



## Zoom

I thought Coach was going to make sure he saved and took Cochran to the end since he knew everyone either hated or disrespected him.  I was wrong.  

Is anyone else tired of hearing how honorable Coach says he is. The very first thing he does is go back on his word to Cochran.  Coach, please stop with this mess.  

(My prediction for the winner is Albert.  He is the only one even hinting at actually doing something against Coach.)  I hope its him moreso than Sophie.  She has no backbone.  Edna is a sheep.  That Hanz boy has a lot, a lot of issues.  The cowboy, I am not even sure if he can actually speak.


----------



## Amelia

The way they edited it tonight, I was pretty sure that Edna was gonna be voted out at tribal.  They  were trying too hard to make it seem like she had a chance of staying.

I think Ozzy has good odds for the win now.  The jury is full of his former tribe members.  

Coach's team may wanna vote him right back out as soon as he returns but first they have to beat him at the challenges.


----------



## syrenn

ssshhhhhhh it doesn't come on for another 30 minutes!!! 


not looking not looking not looking at what you posted!!!


----------



## Foxfyre

I have developed a measure of respect for Ozzy who I haven't liked all that much.  As it will be all Upolo tribe members voted out for the next several weeks, at least until Ozzy returns to the game - again - it will be interesting if Coach's latest strategy actually plays out.  That is, it is Coach and Ozzy at the end with who.....Albert?  No, I don't think so.  I think it actually might be Rick as neither would see him as a threat or particularly popular. Or maybe Brandon as being so wierd he won't get jury votes? 

So if it is Ozzy or Coach, each with pretty much the same number from their own tribes on the jury, how will they vote?  Ozzy for being laid back?  Or Coach for forming as solid an alliance as Boston Rob did last season?

Will be interesting to watch.


----------



## westwall

I watched the first one and as it became clear that it was purely about gamesmanship I lost interest.  I watched the first season of the Colony as well and it was a tad better.  Still some pretty dumb things happened though.  I hate it when the producers feel a need to "drama" things up artificially.  Just leave the nincompoops alone, they'll give you more drama than you can handle!


----------



## Zoom

Foxfyre said:


> I have developed a measure of respect for Ozzy who I haven't liked all that much.  As it will be all Upolo tribe members voted out for the next several weeks, at least until Ozzy returns to the game - again - it will be interesting if Coach's latest strategy actually plays out.  That is, it is Coach and Ozzy at the end with who.....Albert?  No, I don't think so.  I think it actually might be Rick as neither would see him as a threat or particularly popular. Or maybe Brandon as being so wierd he won't get jury votes?
> 
> So if it is Ozzy or Coach, each with pretty much the same number from their own tribes on the jury, how will they vote?  Ozzy for being laid back?  Or Coach for forming as solid an alliance as Boston Rob did last season?
> 
> Will be interesting to watch.



Follow me on this.  If its Ozzy vs. Coach at the end, Ozzy wins.  From this point on, Coach will have to screw over the rest of his team and Ozzie's old team is all for him.  

Please survivor, no more vets.  Its not fair to the other players.  Not at all.


----------



## Zoom

By the way.  The show has not been unpredictable since they voted off Russel LAST season.  Every single person voted out could easily be seen coming a mile away right down to Edna being voted off tonight?  Who saw that coming?  Everyone.  Just like Cochran being voted off last week. 

Come on Survivor.  Its so predictable.  Great show, but come on.


----------



## Amelia

Zoom said:


> By the way.  The show has not been unpredictable since they voted off Russel LAST season.  Every single person voted out could easily be seen coming a mile away right down to Edna being voted off tonight?  Who saw that coming?  Everyone.  Just like Cochran being voted off last week.
> 
> Come on Survivor.  Its so predictable.  Great show, but come on.




I wasn't nearly as sure about Cochran last week as I was about Edna tonight.  

They had me going a little.


----------



## Amelia

Zoom said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have developed a measure of respect for Ozzy who I haven't liked all that much.  As it will be all Upolo tribe members voted out for the next several weeks, at least until Ozzy returns to the game - again - it will be interesting if Coach's latest strategy actually plays out.  That is, it is Coach and Ozzy at the end with who.....Albert?  No, I don't think so.  I think it actually might be Rick as neither would see him as a threat or particularly popular. Or maybe Brandon as being so wierd he won't get jury votes?
> 
> So if it is Ozzy or Coach, each with pretty much the same number from their own tribes on the jury, how will they vote?  Ozzy for being laid back?  Or Coach for forming as solid an alliance as Boston Rob did last season?
> 
> Will be interesting to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on this.  If its Ozzy vs. Coach at the end, Ozzy wins.  From this point on, Coach will have to screw over the rest of his team and Ozzie's old team is all for him.
> 
> Please survivor, no more vets.  Its not fair to the other players.  Not at all.
Click to expand...




I agree with pretty much all of that.  Especially the no more vets.

But I don't think Survivor will listen.  It's NOT fair to the other players ... but what has it done for the ratings?

Big Brother was horrible this summer with their 6 vets and 8 new players.  The newbies were vacillating between star struck and trying to figure out which old player's you-know-what to kiss.  It was very sad.  Next to impossible for them to show off any admirable skills in a way which would make them look good in the end.  The old players are admired for their domination.  The new players are looked down upon for the only strategy which was left for them to play once the seasoned players walked into the room.


BUT ... Big Brother had their best ratings ever.  Do you think they're gonna go back to all newbies again?


----------



## arash010

I also never see the survivor but still I love the survivor.


----------



## Katzndogz

The only thing to do is have a show of all vets or all newbies but don't mix them.


----------



## Foxfyre

I like having all newbies, but they do 'survive' better with a veteran with them.  Somebody to show them where to find water, what they can and can't eat, how to catch fish, how to build a shelter, the importance of getting a waterproof shelter built, etc.  I think without those skills they may have really have had some health problems in the past and that would be a concern.  Probably a concern for the well fed camera crews too who had to watch them be hungry, thirsty, etc. and unable to help them.  The Survivor All Stars was good too with all veterans who knew the strategies from Day One.

So I don't know.  It is all a different dynamic.  I would be happy to go back to all newbies and ditch Redemption Island.  After two seasons I still don't like it and resent giving up the 'rewards' challenge to make time for it.  The only redeeming feature of it is that getting voted out isn't the game ender anymore.


----------



## Zoom

Foxfyre said:


> I like having all newbies, but they do 'survive' better with a veteran with them.  Somebody to show them where to find water, what they can and can't eat, how to catch fish, how to build a shelter, the importance of getting a waterproof shelter built, etc.  I think without those skills they may have really have had some health problems in the past and that would be a concern.  Probably a concern for the well fed camera crews too who had to watch them be hungry, thirsty, etc. and unable to help them.  The Survivor All Stars was good too with all veterans who knew the strategies from Day One.
> 
> So I don't know.  It is all a different dynamic.  I would be happy to go back to all newbies and ditch Redemption Island.  After two seasons I still don't like it and resent giving up the 'rewards' challenge to make time for it.  The only redeeming feature of it is that getting voted out isn't the game ender anymore.



For me, part of the fun of the show was watching them learn to SURVIVE.  Hence the name.  

Oh and at this point, before you try to get on a show like this, wouldn't you hone your skills on how to build a fire, fish, make shelter etc?  Do they really need vets to show them or could they get a  local professional near their hometowns before they go on the show.

Oh and here is a question for all of you.  Have you ever seen Coach win a challenge, ever?  If not, how can such a horrible player have this much power?  Technically he was as useful/weak as cochran.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Next week's preview was making it look like Edna beat Ozzy.  I hope it was just teaser stuff cause Edna does not deserve to get back into the game.  

So they're talking Coach, Ozzy and Albert as the final three?  Coach wants that because he wants the final choice to be between the 'best, most honorable' players.  And yet, for all his 'integrity' talk he isn't any different than most other players.  He talks the talks but fails to walk the walk  He gave Cochran the boot despite Cochran putting himself totally on the line by jumping tribes and despite giving Cochran the impression that he'd stick around longer.  Coach is a phoney who buys his own b.s.

He's also a dope.  If he truly wanted to win the bucks he'd be looking to take Hanz to the final 3.  Hanz is a loose cannon and no one seems to really like him.  Coach w/have a better chance of beating him rather than Ozzy or Albert, imo.  He should take Rick and Hanz, he could give a better argument as to why he (Coach) should win over those two.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Go Edna!


----------



## Foxfyre

Actually it isn't like Cochran was any kind of saint though.  His appeal to Upolo was to honor his birthday which he freely admitted (to the cameras) had happened six months before.  And he did his damndest to break up the alliance of five.  I didn't really know until the council whether he had succeeded.  If I was playing though I would have taken Hanz and Edna to the vote on the theory I would have been more 'popular' than both.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Grampa Murked U said:


> Go Edna!


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like having all newbies, but they do 'survive' better with a veteran with them.  Somebody to show them where to find water, what they can and can't eat, how to catch fish, how to build a shelter, the importance of getting a waterproof shelter built, etc.  I think without those skills they may have really have had some health problems in the past and that would be a concern.  Probably a concern for the well fed camera crews too who had to watch them be hungry, thirsty, etc. and unable to help them.  The Survivor All Stars was good too with all veterans who knew the strategies from Day One.
> 
> So I don't know.  It is all a different dynamic.  I would be happy to go back to all newbies and ditch Redemption Island.  After two seasons I still don't like it and resent giving up the 'rewards' challenge to make time for it.  The only redeeming feature of it is that getting voted out isn't the game ender anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, part of the fun of the show was watching them learn to SURVIVE.  Hence the name.
> 
> Oh and at this point, before you try to get on a show like this, wouldn't you hone your skills on how to build a fire, fish, make shelter etc?  Do they really need vets to show them or could they get a  local professional near their hometowns before they go on the show.
> 
> Oh and here is a question for all of you.  Have you ever seen Coach win a challenge, ever?  If not, how can such a horrible player have this much power?  Technically he was as useful/weak as cochran.
Click to expand...


I think Coach has won one or two but his main strength is in creating an illusion that he has power.  Hence they don't dare cross him.  And he has been an absolute master in creating that illusion though he hasn't bragged about it like Boston Rob did.  Not a bad strategy actually.  

But yeah that is a good point.  Maybe they don't give anybody any time to do their homework once they are selected for the program????   Evenso, I think I would know how to do that kind of stuff before I put myself up for consideration.  However having been a Den Mother and Brownie leader and being mom to a Scout and a dozen of his friends and being married to a Scoutmaster has allowed me to learn a lot of those skills almost by osmosis.  I even started a fire with a flint one time but it took a LOT of time and whether I would still be able to do it before everybody starved I dunno.    When I was MUCH younger, I did try to spear fish once.  The fish were in absolutely no danger whatsoever during that exercise however.  It is NOT easy.  I do think I could build a decent shelter from materials at hand though.  I know how to thatch a roof.


----------



## Zoom-boing

You know how they always win flint in one of the first challenges and the losing team is all 'oh, we lost we don't have fire'?  Are they daft?  Nearly every one of them wears glasses.  Glasses, sun, kindling = fire.  It always amazes me that so many never figure this out.  Once or twice but mostly not.

Oh, and why doesn't someone steal the idol from Coach?  Unless he keeps it in his pocket I'd sneak in and steal the thing - and keep my bloody mouth shut about it! - and play it if I thought I was being voted off.


----------



## Zoom

Zoom-boing said:


> Next week's preview was making it look like Edna beat Ozzy.  I hope it was just teaser stuff cause Edna does not deserve to get back into the game.
> 
> So they're talking Coach, Ozzy and Albert as the final three?  Coach wants that because he wants the final choice to be between the 'best, most honorable' players.  And yet, for all his 'integrity' talk he isn't any different than most other players.  He talks the talks but fails to walk the walk  He gave Cochran the boot despite Cochran putting himself totally on the line by jumping tribes and despite giving Cochran the impression that he'd stick around longer.  Coach is a phoney who buys his own b.s.
> 
> He's also a dope.  If he truly wanted to win the bucks he'd be looking to take Hanz to the final 3.  Hanz is a loose cannon and no one seems to really like him.  Coach w/have a better chance of beating him rather than Ozzy or Albert, imo.  He should take Rick and Hanz, he could give a better argument as to why he (Coach) should win over those two.



A couple things:

YOu know better than to go with that tease.  Of course Edna wont beat Ozzie.  The show teased us with something unpredictable, but we all know how predictable it has been for two years now.

If its down to Ozzie, Coach and Albert, Albert would win.  Who does not like him?  Coach wouldn't get a damn vote.  Ozzie would get a few but who did Albert piss off?

Coach HAS to protect Hanz and take him to the end.  Everyone, EVERYONE knows he is a nut.  Coach is in a tough spot really.  Everyone he has left, no one is really pissed at them except for that nut Hanz.  The cowboy (who to this day, I am not sure he can actually speak  ) is safe and I dont like her but sophie is safe as well.  

Coach's best bet would have been to take Hanz and Cochran.  He would have been guaranteed a win.  But that wont happen now.


----------



## Zoom

Zoom-boing said:


> You know how they always win flint in one of the first challenges and the losing team is all 'oh, we lost we don't have fire'?  Are they daft?  Nearly every one of them wears glasses.  Glasses, sun, kindling = fire.  It always amazes me that so many never figure this out.  Once or twice but mostly not.
> 
> Oh, and why doesn't someone steal the idol from Coach?  Unless he keeps it in his pocket I'd sneak in and steal the thing - and keep my bloody mouth shut about it! - and play it if I thought I was being voted off.



I am not sure, but I think stealing it off someone is actually illegal?  I never thought about that really though.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zoom said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next week's preview was making it look like Edna beat Ozzy.  I hope it was just teaser stuff cause Edna does not deserve to get back into the game.
> 
> So they're talking Coach, Ozzy and Albert as the final three?  Coach wants that because he wants the final choice to be between the 'best, most honorable' players.  And yet, for all his 'integrity' talk he isn't any different than most other players.  He talks the talks but fails to walk the walk  He gave Cochran the boot despite Cochran putting himself totally on the line by jumping tribes and despite giving Cochran the impression that he'd stick around longer.  Coach is a phoney who buys his own b.s.
> 
> He's also a dope.  If he truly wanted to win the bucks he'd be looking to take Hanz to the final 3.  Hanz is a loose cannon and no one seems to really like him.  Coach w/have a better chance of beating him rather than Ozzy or Albert, imo.  He should take Rick and Hanz, he could give a better argument as to why he (Coach) should win over those two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple things:
> 
> YOu know better than to go with that tease.  Of course Edna wont beat Ozzie.  The show teased us with something unpredictable, but we all know how predictable it has been for two years now.
> 
> If its down to Ozzie, Coach and Albert, Albert would win.  Who does not like him?  Coach wouldn't get a damn vote.  Ozzie would get a few but who did Albert piss off?
> 
> Coach HAS to protect Hanz and take him to the end.  Everyone, EVERYONE knows he is a nut.  Coach is in a tough spot really.  Everyone he has left, no one is really pissed at them except for that nut Hanz.  The cowboy (who to this day, I am not sure he can actually speak  ) is safe and I dont like her but sophie is safe as well.
> 
> Coach's best bet would have been to take Hanz and Cochran.  He would have been guaranteed a win.  But that wont happen now.
Click to expand...


Yeah, Hanz and Cochran would have been the perfect two to take.  

I'm still hoping they all turn on Coach and give him the booty boot boot.


----------



## Zoom

Grampa Murked U said:


> Go Edna!



I dont think she played a very smart game and the interesting thing about that is, she is very smart.  She is a damn anesthesiologist.  A doctor.

Its very difficult winning the game as a coat tail rider, but it has been done.


----------



## Zoom

Zoom-boing said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next week's preview was making it look like Edna beat Ozzy.  I hope it was just teaser stuff cause Edna does not deserve to get back into the game.
> 
> So they're talking Coach, Ozzy and Albert as the final three?  Coach wants that because he wants the final choice to be between the 'best, most honorable' players.  And yet, for all his 'integrity' talk he isn't any different than most other players.  He talks the talks but fails to walk the walk  He gave Cochran the boot despite Cochran putting himself totally on the line by jumping tribes and despite giving Cochran the impression that he'd stick around longer.  Coach is a phoney who buys his own b.s.
> 
> He's also a dope.  If he truly wanted to win the bucks he'd be looking to take Hanz to the final 3.  Hanz is a loose cannon and no one seems to really like him.  Coach w/have a better chance of beating him rather than Ozzy or Albert, imo.  He should take Rick and Hanz, he could give a better argument as to why he (Coach) should win over those two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple things:
> 
> YOu know better than to go with that tease.  Of course Edna wont beat Ozzie.  The show teased us with something unpredictable, but we all know how predictable it has been for two years now.
> 
> If its down to Ozzie, Coach and Albert, Albert would win.  Who does not like him?  Coach wouldn't get a damn vote.  Ozzie would get a few but who did Albert piss off?
> 
> Coach HAS to protect Hanz and take him to the end.  Everyone, EVERYONE knows he is a nut.  Coach is in a tough spot really.  Everyone he has left, no one is really pissed at them except for that nut Hanz.  The cowboy (who to this day, I am not sure he can actually speak  ) is safe and I dont like her but sophie is safe as well.
> 
> Coach's best bet would have been to take Hanz and Cochran.  He would have been guaranteed a win.  But that wont happen now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Hanz and Cochran would have been the perfect two to take.
> 
> I'm still hoping they all turn on Coach and give him the booty boot boot.
Click to expand...


Oh boy did I say the same thing last year against Boston Rob.  

DID I MENTION HOW MUCH I HATED LAST SEASON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amelia

_*gag*_


----------



## Sherry

Foolish man.


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Edna!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think she played a very smart game and the interesting thing about that is, she is very smart.  She is a damn anesthesiologist.  A doctor.
> 
> Its very difficult winning the game as a coat tail rider, but it has been done.
Click to expand...


Who was it, Stephanie?  That when to the final two with Russell?  He got what, one vote?  Or did he even get that.  But she definitely was not even seen as a contender until the very end.

The fascinating thing is that the dual between Ozzie and Brandon will be the last dual on Redemption Island.  Who will the others be rooting for?  Who will you be rooting for?  Brandon has been pretty tough in the challenges--always a contender and never an early one to be eliminated.  He has as good a chance to defeat Ozzie as anybody.

Either way it should be an interesting final elimination to determine the final two.


----------



## strollingbones

brandon is an idiot and god said so


i am so sick of all this god stuff

if coach is such a hard ass why doesnt he volunteer to be voted to redemption island and beat ozzie


----------



## Valerie

strollingbones said:


> brandon is an idiot and god said so
> 
> 
> i am so sick of all this god stuff
> 
> if coach is such a hard ass why doesnt he volunteer to be voted to redemption island and beat ozzie






I busted out laughing when Coach hugged him and told him it was _God's will_..._Now go win redemption_, he said!   



  Brandon's so dumb he probably bought it too...


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Edna!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think she played a very smart game and the interesting thing about that is, she is very smart.  She is a damn anesthesiologist.  A doctor.
> 
> Its very difficult winning the game as a coat tail rider, but it has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was it, Stephanie?  That when to the final two with Russell?  He got what, one vote?  Or did he even get that.  But she definitely was not even seen as a contender until the very end.
> 
> The fascinating thing is that the dual between Ozzie and Brandon will be the last dual on Redemption Island.  Who will the others be rooting for?  Who will you be rooting for?  Brandon has been pretty tough in the challenges--always a contender and never an early one to be eliminated.  He has as good a chance to defeat Ozzie as anybody.
> 
> Either way it should be an interesting final elimination to determine the final two.
Click to expand...


I love the way she parlayed her major play, getting the other tribe to start voting off their own members, into the win.  She put herself out as the brains behind the operation, pissing off Russell and making him show his true colors, totally turning off the jury.  It was priceless and one of the best moves I've ever seen.


----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> brandon is an idiot and god said so
> 
> 
> i am so sick of all this god stuff
> 
> if coach is such a hard ass why doesnt he volunteer to be voted to redemption island and beat ozzie



Couldnt' agree more.  The whole thing is nothing but a sham.  Coach's "I prayed and God flashed a name over and over in my head".  Yeah, right.  imo they're just making a mockery of religion with all their 'praying' to win, 'praying' for a sign  . . . shit for a _freakin' game_.  

Brandon is a moron, period.  He acts as if Survivor is some great mission God sent him on . . . what is he, a Blues Brother??  And of course Coach had Brandon's name popping into his head. Not because God had anything to do with it but because_ Brandon was the one they wanted to send to redemption in the first place_ and he just handed the tribe the opportunity to send him there!  Who the hell gives away the immunity necklace anyway?  

I still don't know why they wanted to send Brandon  . . . .Sophie is an idiot as well for suggesting this (although she did stroke Coach exactly as needed by saying Brandon and Ozzie were both the most dangerous players and should compete against each other so one of them would go.)  The one person I'd want next to me at the final three would be Brandon because I don't think anyone on the jury would vote to give him the money.  Hell, Brandon would likely shoot himself in the foot by saying he didn't really deserve it because God told him it was so!  

I still want Ozzie to kick everyone's ass and win the bucks.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well, while as a Christian I don't fault anybody for expressing their belief and trust in God or giving God credit, I still have a hard time thinking that God is involved directing players in a game in which you lie, cheat, and manipulate people to win.  Albert was dead on accurate last night when he said he puts no importance on truth, honor, integrity, etc. in the game of Survivor.  And in truth, as we have seen, there really isn't any.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coach wins. Or the female. Can't stand the rest.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Foxfyre said:


> Well, while as a Christian I don't fault anybody for expressing their belief and trust in God or giving God credit, I still have a hard time thinking that God is involved directing players in a game in which you lie, cheat, and manipulate people to win.  Albert was dead on accurate last night when he said he puts no importance on truth, honor, integrity, etc. in the game of Survivor.  And in truth, as we have seen, there really isn't any.



Oh, well said FF!!  That's exactly how I feel about it.


----------



## ginscpy

They are all a bunch of pricks - esp coach..

Or phonys - like Brandon


----------



## Amelia

Survivor tonight!


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Survivor tonight!



Ohhh thanks for the heads up Amelia.  I too often miss the finale and have to get it days later 'on demand' because they move it from its regular time slot to Sunday night.  I will be watching though.  Should be a good one.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Go Coach go!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Not gonna lie . . . . I'm so bummed that Ozzie didn't get to the end.  For sure he would have won, the jury just said so (they didn't need to, it's obvious he rocked the game).

I still don't like Coach and am glad he didn't win, although I don't think the other two particularly played the 'best' game.  Hoping they poll the jury to see who voted for/against him.  Brandon's face when he found out Coach b.s. him about finding the immunity idol?  Priceless.  Rick was just pissed as hell at Coach.  

Overall just an ok season, I've watched better.  

No more former players.  Period.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Of all the winners from previous seasons this one ranks as one of the most undeserving. 

As far as bringing back previous players I don't mind. It's just funny to see the noobs are so stupid that they never vote them out.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I just watched Brandons interview. I feel sorry for him. Tough life. I've been there. No supporting family without the million dollars.


----------



## Foxfyre

Yeah at the end I was rooting for Ozzy but he choked on the puzzle.  So of the final three, I thought Coach played the best game and I would have thought Albert might get at least some votes but I guess he just didn't make any friends.  I did not think Sophie deserved the win but oh well.

Now waiting to see who gets the $100k.  I'm rooting for Cochrane.


----------



## hortysir

Ozzy got the fan vote


Can we get any more generic-white-bread-bitch than Sophia???


----------



## The Professor

Zoom-boing said:


> Not gonna lie . . . . I'm so bummed that Ozzie didn't get to the end.  For sure he would have won, the jury just said so (they didn't need to, it's obvious he rocked the game).
> 
> I still don't like Coach and am glad he didn't win, although I don't think the other two particularly played the 'best' game.  Hoping they poll the jury to see who voted for/against him.  Brandon's face when he found out Coach b.s. him about finding the immunity idol?  Priceless.  Rick was just pissed as hell at Coach.
> 
> Overall just an ok season, I've watched better.
> 
> No more former players.  Period.



I feel the same way about Ozzie.  It was disappointing that he won so many challenges but lost the last one, the one that would have given him the prize.   Oh well, at least he got the $100,000.

Coach portrayed himself as the noble warrior, but he was nothing but a dishonest, double-talking, back-stabbing phony.    I'm glad the jury saw through his facade and gave the prize to a more deserving person.  

Not my favorite season either.


----------



## konradv

I thought Ozzie had one of the best comments on the game.  You can't stab 5 people in the back out of a 9 person jury and expect to win.  Maybe it's a good example of how much stress you go through, that even a Harvard student had trouble counting that high!

As far as Sophie winning goes, seen better, seen worse.  Congratulations, the proof is in the check.


----------



## Zoom-boing

konradv said:


> I thought Ozzie had one of the best comments on the game.  You can't stab 5 people in the back out of a 9 person jury and expect to win.  Maybe it's a good example of how much stress you go through, that even a Harvard student had trouble counting that high!
> 
> As far as Sophie winning goes, seen better, seen worse.  Congratulations, the proof is in the check.



Jim said that as well during the live finale.  Too true.


----------



## Zoom-boing

hortysir said:


> Ozzy got the fan vote
> 
> 
> Can we get any more generic-white-bread-bitch than Sophia???



Whoot!!!!  Super that Ozzy got the fan vote.  How could he not?


----------



## Katzndogz

Survivor is largely a contest of who could lie the best.  

The one who survives is the most disagreeable of the lot.  Who can you promise and then betray the easiest.  That's the contest.


----------



## strollingbones

i switched to homeland at 10....i didnt even care who won and sophie had the lock with the jury....coach was so full of himself....had he been a real dragon slayer......he would have volunteered to go to redemption island and get rid of ozzy but he was not that big a dragon slayer....


----------



## konradv

Katzndogz said:


> Survivor is largely a contest of who could lie the best.
> 
> The one who survives is the most disagreeable of the lot.  Who can you promise and then betray the easiest.  That's the contest.



If you're going to be disagreeable, then you have to make sure the people you bring along are disagreeable, too.  There have been several instances where strategic players have lost out to hangers-on, just because people hated them so much.  Russell, anyone?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just watched Brandons interview. I feel sorry for him. Tough life. I've been there. No supporting family without the million dollars.



You know the whole game I thought Brandon was either a phony or just kind of cuckoo.  After seeing him on the finale?  Brandon's face said it all.   He's trying to break from his white-trash relatives and they don't like it.  When Brandon decided that the money wasn't as important as changing/finding/improving himself his family bailed.  No one even bother to come to the finale.  Except the douche.  Did you hear Russell?  Never have I seen a more arrogant jackass in my life.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well, after sleeping on it I'm still not feeling much satisfaction in the outcome, but oh well.  Good for Sophie.  At least she wasn't the worst of the worst and she did earn her spot in the finals by being so very good on the challenges.  In the end, I guess I was pulling for Ozzy and feel bad he didn't make the final three.  But he did get the fan vote and that was good.  And my boy Cochrane came in second in the fan vote so I feel somewhat vindicated thinking he was one of the more interesting characters this season.

I thought Russell was a jerk and I felt a little bad for Brandon that he got no support from his family, but he really didn't do himself any favors by constantly saying he was 'restoring' the Hantz name.  Each time I thought that was a slap in the face to the family.   Russell was his usual unpleasant but oddly compelling self, and I can't really blame him for not appreciating Brandon's remarks all season but he didn't have to be so adament about it at the reunion.

Well I'm thinking we will all be back in February for the new episode.  The previews didn't encourage me a whole lot but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Amelia

The use of the word "Americans" in the preview of the new season, along with the title "one world" made it sound like it could be an international cast.

Of course the "one world" could just be a reference to them living on the same island.  But I suspect it's something else.

That could change the group and audience dynamics significantly.


----------



## konradv

"One World " would be interesting.  How about tribes where no two people spoke the same language?


----------



## Zoom

Grampa Murked U said:


> Of all the winners from previous seasons this one ranks as one of the most undeserving.
> 
> As far as bringing back previous players I don't mind. It's just funny to see the noobs are so stupid that they never vote them out.



Well, Russell on last season disagree's with you.


----------



## Katzndogz

konradv said:


> "One World " would be interesting.  How about tribes where no two people spoke the same language?



That's not survivor, it's Los Angeles.


----------



## strollingbones

put them in the damned cold and then we have a new game!


----------



## syrenn

I tell ya, i watch survivor for enjoyment. Not social commentary. 

I see this one world thing as a pitting of the haves and the have not's. Will the winners of the challenge share their prize with the ones who didn't win?


----------



## Amelia

strollingbones said:


> put them in the damned cold and then we have a new game!





LOL - in the first moment after Probst started his announcement of the new season, I halfway thought it was going to be in Antarctica.  Where did that idea come from?  

Was it a joke circulating somewhere?


----------



## Amelia

syrenn said:


> I tell ya, i watch survivor for enjoyment. Not social commentary.
> 
> I see this one world thing as a pitting of the haves and the have not's. Will the winners of the challenge share their prize with the ones who didn't win?





If there are people from multiple countries I see a lot of potential for the producers to set up situations where people are walking on geopolitical eggshells, and that would be a downer too.


----------



## konradv

syrenn said:


> I tell ya, i watch survivor for enjoyment. Not social commentary.
> 
> I see this one world thing as a pitting of the haves and the have not's. Will the winners of the challenge share their prize with the ones who didn't win?



Probably not.  Survivor style is to force the have-nots to watch.  Could make for some interesting "commerce", though.


----------



## konradv

Amelia said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> put them in the damned cold and then we have a new game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - in the first moment after Probst started his announcement of the new season, I halfway thought it was going to be in Antarctica.  Where did that idea come from?
> 
> Was it a joke circulating somewhere?
Click to expand...


The idea has been around for years.  Main problem:  No bathing suits


----------



## Foxfyre

syrenn said:


> I tell ya, i watch survivor for enjoyment. Not social commentary.
> 
> I see this one world thing as a pitting of the haves and the have not's. Will the winners of the challenge share their prize with the ones who didn't win?



I agree.  Some of the interpersonal stuff is interesting but after watching a few seasons of Survivor there is no way in hell I would trust or believe anything anybody said to me.  I would look to join the group in which each person had the most self interest to keep the group intact as long as possible.

I've always wondered if I had it in me to sit there eating something really yummy in front of others knowing they were really hungry?  I don't know. 

But I do know that I don't want moral judgment or social commentary from a show I watch purely for the entertainment value.  If that is where this is headed, I will be very disappointment.


----------



## Valerie

syrenn said:


> I tell ya, i watch survivor for enjoyment. Not social commentary.
> 
> I see this one world thing as a pitting of the haves and the have not's. Will the winners of the challenge share their prize with the ones who didn't win?





The show is an interesting microcosm of human nature which I've found riveting at times and redundantly boring at others... Syrenn, I got the same impression from the intro about the next season pitting the "haves" against the "have nots" living in the same camp while competing with each other and figured their highlight of "Americans" was probably the producers way of taking a backhanded jab at Americans since it sounds like it's not going to be pretty when one team wins and chooses not to share their food rations, etc...We shall see, but that is the impression I get.  They probably want to show some of the ugliest parts of human nature while reminding everyone these are average Americans.........


----------



## Zoom-boing

Valerie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya, i watch survivor for enjoyment. Not social commentary.
> 
> I see this one world thing as a pitting of the haves and the have not's. Will the winners of the challenge share their prize with the ones who didn't win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The show is an interesting microcosm of human nature* which I've found riveting at times and redundantly boring at others... Syrenn, I got the same impression from the intro about the next season pitting the "haves" against the "have nots" living in the same camp while competing with each other and figured their highlight of "Americans" was probably the producers way of taking a backhanded jab at Americans since it sounds like it's not going to be pretty when one team wins and chooses not to share their food rations, etc...We shall see, but that is the impression I get.  They probably want to show some of the ugliest parts of human nature while reminding everyone these are average Americans.........
Click to expand...


It's also substantially edited for our viewing pleasure.


----------



## syrenn

Valerie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya, i watch survivor for enjoyment. Not social commentary.
> 
> I see this one world thing as a pitting of the haves and the have not's. Will the winners of the challenge share their prize with the ones who didn't win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show is an interesting microcosm of human nature which I've found riveting at times and redundantly boring at others... Syrenn, I got the same impression from the intro about the next season pitting the "haves" against the "have nots" living in the same camp while competing with each other and figured their highlight of "Americans" was probably the producers way of taking a backhanded jab at Americans since it sounds like it's not going to be pretty when one team wins and chooses not to share their food rations, etc...We shall see, but that is the impression I get.  They probably want to show some of the ugliest parts of human nature while reminding everyone these are average Americans.........
Click to expand...




I agree....  The survivor take on the 1% vs the ows.


----------



## konradv

A new format I'd like to see is where all the contestants are accepted as pairs, but each goes on a different tribe.  Do you reveal who your counterpart is on the other tribe?  What happens after the merge, when personal and tribal loyalties conflict?  That's the one I want to see.


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay Survivor fans, did you watch the "One World" opener last night?

No returning 'also rans'.

No redemption island.

But the two tribes living side by side do provide a different dynamic.  Not sure if I like that or not.

But I'm watching.


----------



## syrenn

Foxfyre said:


> Okay Survivor fans, did you watch the "One World" opener last night?
> 
> No returning 'also rans'.
> 
> No redemption island.
> 
> But the two tribes living side by side do provide a different dynamic.  Not sure if I like that or not.
> 
> But I'm watching.







game was on from the second the guy stole the ax.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Foxfyre said:


> Okay Survivor fans, did you watch the "One World" opener last night?
> 
> No returning 'also rans'.
> 
> No redemption island.
> 
> But the two tribes living side by side do provide a different dynamic.  Not sure if I like that or not.
> 
> But I'm watching.



Yep. Already have two people I can't stand. The control freak woman that attacked the oriental girl during tribal counsel. And the lazy do nothing queer.


----------



## HUGGY

*Survivor. Are you watching?*

Still not watching..never have..never will.  This kind of television viewing is a waste of what little time you have left on this earth.

That is all.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HUGGY said:


> *Survivor. Are you watching?*
> 
> Still not watching..never have..never will.  This kind of television viewing is a waste of what little time you have left on this earth.
> 
> That is all.



As compared to arguing with complete strangers on the internet? 

LOL


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Survivor. Are you watching?*
> 
> Still not watching..never have..never will.  This kind of television viewing is a waste of what little time you have left on this earth.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As compared to arguing with complete strangers on the internet?
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


Ya...  Something like that.   Now if the contestants on Survivor yelled at me...ya might be on to someting!


----------



## Katzndogz

It is interesting to watch the human dynamics.  The little gay guy, Conrad or whatever his name is, will be the first to go out of the guy's camp.  He obviously identifies with the girls and will be seen as a traitor.   What was interesting is the women immediately thought to get fire from the men, who made it rather than make it themselves.   The men accepted already that one of them will be the winner, after they knock off all the women.


----------



## Foxfyre

Katzndogz said:


> It is interesting to watch the human dynamics.  The little gay guy, Conrad or whatever his name is, will be the first to go out of the guy's camp.  He obviously identifies with the girls and will be seen as a traitor.   What was interesting is the women immediately thought to get fire from the men, who made it rather than make it themselves.   The men accepted already that one of them will be the winner, after they knock off all the women.



While we were watching last night I commented to Hombre (Mr. Foxfyre) that all these people had obviously watched at least a season of Survivor as they all were pretty savvy as to how it works.  So, you apply to go on Survivor and you get the word that you have been accepted.  You certainly wouldn't pack your bags and leave within the hour.  You would have time to call your friends and family and tell them the good news.  There are testimonies of folks who booted up their strength training and a couple who began conditioning themselves to function effecvtively on less food etc.

And wouldn't one of the skills you would want to take with you be how to start a fire?


----------



## strollingbones

well coleman the little gay guy has the immunity idol now


----------



## strollingbones

how to start a fire and how to fish....or what to fish for....i would know ever food source i could find....google it all....cause nothing is wrong on the net


----------



## Katzndogz

strollingbones said:


> well coleman the little gay guy has the immunity idol now



Too bad for him it can only be used one time.


----------



## Amelia

Totally lame that anyone who tried out for Survivor couldn't start a fire.

And totally lame that the girls (started to change that to 'women', but I really do mean 'girls') acted like only the men could give them fire.  

I'll cut them a little slack for being thrown off by the girl/guy split and the guys being right next door to them.

But ... dang ... they should have known how to make fire.


----------



## Foxfyre

strollingbones said:


> how to start a fire and how to fish....or what to fish for....i would know ever food source i could find....google it all....cause nothing is wrong on the net



LOL.  Yeah, just this morning I was reading on the net that some scientists have already learned how to create worm holes in space to allow time travel.  

But yeah, I would have spent some time at the lake or beach learning how to spear a fish.  I would know how to start a fire.  (I used to be able to do that; I suppose I haven't lost that skill.)   Assuming that you know where the Survivor location will be, I would research what was edible and what was not.   Since you never see the tribes going after the local critters or birds, that must be an automatic no no?'  I would know how to build a shelter and angle the roof to shed water away from the fire and camp.

And I would sure as heck know not to pick a personal fight with a team mate in the first week.


----------



## old navy

I've seen every season and cannot remember a weirder first episode. The men should not have taken a victory on the challenge as that will come back to bite them. Also, I don't believe that I have ever seen someone more gay than the gay dude.


----------



## Foxfyre

old navy said:


> I've seen every season and cannot remember a weirder first episode. The men should not have taken a victory on the challenge as that will come back to bite them. Also, I don't believe that I have ever seen someone more gay than the gay dude.



You don't watch Project Runway do you.


----------



## strollingbones

i will be impressed when the do survivor somewhere cold.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Won't happen bones. They like the girls half naked.


----------



## old navy

Foxfyre said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen every season and cannot remember a weirder first episode. The men should not have taken a victory on the challenge as that will come back to bite them. Also, I don't believe that I have ever seen someone more gay than the gay dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't watch Project Runway do you.
Click to expand...


No, I must admit.


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> Won't happen bones. They like the girls half naked.



Well, the guys wouldn't be nearly as sexy in parkas and snowshoes either.


----------



## konradv

Katzndogz said:


> It is interesting to watch the human dynamics.  The little gay guy, Conrad or whatever his name is, will be the first to go out of the guy's camp.  He obviously identifies with the girls and will be seen as a traitor.   What was interesting is the women immediately thought to get fire from the men, who made it rather than make it themselves.   The men accepted already that one of them will be the winner, after they knock off all the women.



I'd have no problem stealing fire after an axe had been stolen.  If you don't have flint, it's tough to do.


----------



## Zoom-boing

After what, 20 season's of Survivor, how does anyone go on this show without knowing how to make a fire?  Why would you depend on winning flint or stealing it from the other team (I've no prob w/the stealing part, it just isn't necessary).  Srsly.  Bring a pair of glasses and start a fire that way.  It just isn't that hard to do.


----------



## Zoom-boing

konradv said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting to watch the human dynamics.  The little gay guy, Conrad or whatever his name is, will be the first to go out of the guy's camp.  He obviously identifies with the girls and will be seen as a traitor.   What was interesting is the women immediately thought to get fire from the men, who made it rather than make it themselves.   The men accepted already that one of them will be the winner, after they knock off all the women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have no problem stealing fire after an axe had been stolen.  If you don't have flint, it's tough to do.
Click to expand...


They should have stolen the axe back too.


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom-boing said:


> After what, 20 season's of Survivor, how does anyone go on this show without knowing how to make a fire?  Why would you depend on winning flint or stealing it from the other team (I've no prob w/the stealing part, it just isn't necessary).  Srsly.  Bring a pair of glasses and start a fire that way.  It just isn't that hard to do.



Well. . . .seriously it ISN'T that easy to do from scratch and it is an acquired skill.  But I would be damned if I went on Survivor without the skill to make fire, to build a shelter, to know what among the native plants were edible and what were not, etc.

One thing I've always wondered about are the chickens which the tribes generally do not eat, at least at first, but keep for the eggs.  Now it's been awhile since I dealt with chickens, but I seem to recall that the best laying hen laid approximately one egg a day.  So at most you're going to get a couple of eggs a day from two chickens and even that is iffy.  How does a tribe of six or more people divide up a couple of eggs?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Foxfyre said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> After what, 20 season's of Survivor, how does anyone go on this show without knowing how to make a fire?  Why would you depend on winning flint or stealing it from the other team (I've no prob w/the stealing part, it just isn't necessary).  Srsly.  Bring a pair of glasses and start a fire that way.  It just isn't that hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. . . .seriously it ISN'T that easy to do from scratch and it is an acquired skill.  But I would be damned if I went on Survivor without the skill to make fire, to build a shelter, to know what among the native plants were edible and what were not, etc.
> 
> One thing I've always wondered about are the chickens which the tribes generally do not eat, at least at first, but keep for the eggs.  Now it's been awhile since I dealt with chickens, but I seem to recall that the best laying hen laid approximately one egg a day.  So at most you're going to get a couple of eggs a day from two chickens and even that is iffy.  How does a tribe of six or more people divide up a couple of eggs?
Click to expand...


It's fairly easy if you get kindling/dried grass, sunshine and glasses.  I've done it before while camping and it just wasn't all that hard.  But if not that then read a book, practice and - just like the guys did - you have fire!  It's seriously dumb for anyone to go on Survivor at this point and not know basic stuff.  Of course, where would the fun be in that if everyone knew?  

Scrambled?


----------



## Amelia

Is that debate tonight the same time as Survivor?

What does it say about me if I watch Survivor instead of Santorum?


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Is that debate tonight the same time as Survivor?
> 
> What does it say about me if I watch Survivor instead of Santorum?



Just says that Survivor is a far sight more interesting, entertaining, and less frustrating than a bunch of politicians repeating memorized sound bites.  

I will probably watch the debate though, unless Hombre is dead set against it, and be recording Survivor on the DVR so we can watch it and zap the commercials later.  Or more likely we'll watch Survivor live, be recording American Idol on DVR, and I'll catch the debate on the rerun later on in the evening.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Colton isn't gay. He is a lesbian in a man's body. 

Most pathetic contestant I've ever seen play the game. He gives an all new meaning to the term, needy.


----------



## old navy

Grampa Murked U said:


> Colton isn't gay. He is a lesbian in a man's body.
> 
> Most pathetic contestant I've ever seen play the game. He gives an all new meaning to the term, needy.



After being shunned by the chicks, Colton came through and helped the dudes win immunity. The women are struggling to put it mildly.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

old navy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colton isn't gay. He is a lesbian in a man's body.
> 
> Most pathetic contestant I've ever seen play the game. He gives an all new meaning to the term, needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After being shunned by the chicks, Colton came through and helped the dudes win immunity. The women are struggling to put it mildly.
Click to expand...


They have been on the island for over a week now and anytime the camera is on that boy he is doing one of two things. 

Whining or literally nothing 

He needs to grow some damn backbone. That idol won't protect him for long with this attitude.


----------



## old navy

Grampa Murked U said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colton isn't gay. He is a lesbian in a man's body.
> 
> Most pathetic contestant I've ever seen play the game. He gives an all new meaning to the term, needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After being shunned by the chicks, Colton came through and helped the dudes win immunity. The women are struggling to put it mildly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have been on the island for over a week now and anytime the camera is on that boy he is doing one of two things.
> 
> Whining or literally nothing
> 
> He needs to grow some damn backbone. That idol won't protect him for long with this attitude.
Click to expand...


One would think, but, he may be kept around for the ratings. I like to think that the show is not scripted that much but I am sure that liberties are taken with certain outcomes.


----------



## konradv

old navy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After being shunned by the chicks, Colton came through and helped the dudes win immunity. The women are struggling to put it mildly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been on the island for over a week now and anytime the camera is on that boy he is doing one of two things.
> 
> Whining or literally nothing
> 
> He needs to grow some damn backbone. That idol won't protect him for long with this attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One would think, but, he may be kept around for the ratings. I like to think that the show is not scripted that much but I am sure that liberties are taken with certain outcomes.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking they're making those hidden idols too easy to find and then when this one is found it has to be given to the other side?  That DID seem a bit fishy.  Who else would the girls be giving it to?


----------



## Foxfyre

old navy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After being shunned by the chicks, Colton came through and helped the dudes win immunity. The women are struggling to put it mildly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been on the island for over a week now and anytime the camera is on that boy he is doing one of two things.
> 
> Whining or literally nothing
> 
> He needs to grow some damn backbone. That idol won't protect him for long with this attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One would think, but, he may be kept around for the ratings. I like to think that the show is not scripted that much but I am sure that liberties are taken with certain outcomes.
Click to expand...


Yup.  Almost impossible to decipher what may be real and what is edited in just for entertainment value.  The fact that everybody is focused on one unique character makes him very valuable for CBS's ratings.


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have been on the island for over a week now and anytime the camera is on that boy he is doing one of two things.
> 
> Whining or literally nothing
> 
> He needs to grow some damn backbone. That idol won't protect him for long with this attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would think, but, he may be kept around for the ratings. I like to think that the show is not scripted that much but I am sure that liberties are taken with certain outcomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Almost impossible to decipher what may be real and what is edited in just for entertainment value.  The fact that everybody is focused on one unique character makes him very valuable for CBS's ratings.
Click to expand...


When they concentrate on one person that much, it either means he's the next to go or he lasts to the end.  Given that he has the idol and now has an actual guy alliance, I'm going with the latter.


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One would think, but, he may be kept around for the ratings. I like to think that the show is not scripted that much but I am sure that liberties are taken with certain outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Almost impossible to decipher what may be real and what is edited in just for entertainment value.  The fact that everybody is focused on one unique character makes him very valuable for CBS's ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When they concentrate on one person that much, it either means he's the next to go or he lasts to the end.  Given that he has the idol and now has an actual guy alliance, I'm going with the latter.
Click to expand...


It was interesting that the girls rejected him, wasn't it?  If I had been leading the ladies' tribe, I would have cautioned everybody to watch what they said around him and not divulge any information useful to the guys, but would have encouraged his continued presence and developed him as a useful spy to help the girls.  I don't know how obvious to the girls his feelings of not fitting in with the guys was though.  Presumably the participants aren't privy to all the stuff we see.


----------



## ginscpy

I watched the first 2 eps.

Glad they got rid of the BS "Redemption Island'  feature.


----------



## ginscpy

The short dude will be under the radar ....................................


----------



## ginscpy

Can't wait for The Merge.

The setup of men vs woman is assine on-it's-face.

The men will win the immunity challenges at least 75% of the time on average.  And decimate the woman tribe. 

(just like a tribe made up of young people would do against older people)

Do they think these things out???


----------



## Foxfyre

I think they think it through.  I think they put together the scenario that will squeeze out all the sparks and drama possible out of a group of strangers.

And I'm not sure whether all of us are entertainment afficionados or numbnuts because we buy into it.


----------



## Amelia

ginscpy said:


> Can't wait for The Merge.
> 
> The setup of men vs woman is assine on-it's-face.
> 
> The men will win the immunity challenges at least 75% of the time on average.  And decimate the woman tribe.
> 
> (just like a tribe made up of young people would do against older people)
> 
> Do they think these things out???





They did the old versus young in a recent season.

The older team was doing so badly that they had to reshuffle the deck to even things out a few challenges into the season.


----------



## ginscpy

Amelia said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for The Merge.
> 
> The setup of men vs woman is assine on-it's-face.
> 
> The men will win the immunity challenges at least 75% of the time on average.  And decimate the woman tribe.
> 
> (just like a tribe made up of young people would do against older people)
> 
> Do they think these things out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did the old versus young in a recent season.
> 
> The older team was doing so badly that they had to reshuffle the deck to even things out a few challenges into the season.
Click to expand...


I remember the old vs young setup.   A fiasco.

I would like them to do Conservatives vs Liberals.


----------



## Foxfyre

ginscpy said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for The Merge.
> 
> The setup of men vs woman is assine on-it's-face.
> 
> The men will win the immunity challenges at least 75% of the time on average.  And decimate the woman tribe.
> 
> (just like a tribe made up of young people would do against older people)
> 
> Do they think these things out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did the old versus young in a recent season.
> 
> The older team was doing so badly that they had to reshuffle the deck to even things out a few challenges into the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember the old vs young setup.   A fiasco.
> 
> I would like them to do Conservatives vs Liberals.
Click to expand...


Conservatives vs Liberals?   What would they do for challenges?  Campaign?


----------



## old navy

Foxfyre said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did the old versus young in a recent season.
> 
> The older team was doing so badly that they had to reshuffle the deck to even things out a few challenges into the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the old vs young setup.   A fiasco.
> 
> I would like them to do Conservatives vs Liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives vs Liberals?   What would they do for challenges?  Campaign?
Click to expand...


Both sides would probably blather on with partisan talking points and when neither side wins an argument, start cussin' and calling each other vile names.


----------



## Zoom-boing

When that one woman found the immunity idol and it said it had to be given to someone on the other tribe . . . she could have just reburied it somewhere else, somewhere harder to find and just gone on her merry way.  

Watch, since the women gave Colton the boot he'll turn into a shifty player who will call the shots, at least for awhile.  

The line challenge?  I though the women would have had that one in the bag but no they couldn't even figure out that one.  Idiots.

The camp challenge of untying all those ropes?  As soon as the guy read that the women should have been all over that thing instead of waiting until he was done reading it all.  Did they steal the axe back yet?  

Dumb, dumb, dumb getting rid of Nina and keeping the ditzy blond.  Why do they get rid of the strong players so early?  Morons.

This season is not thrilling me at all, the women will just get wiped out because physically they just can't compete w/ the guys.  Survivor is looking for gimmicks to keep it fresh, I get that  . . . but this isn't working.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Anyone who aligns with colton is a fool. After 6 or 7 days of doing NOTHING and then spending all his time with the girls? His idol is now utterly useless because like most idiots before him they seem incapable of keeping such a powerful weapon secret. Just dumb. 

And the girls? Wow, I don't even know where to start with that disaster. Kicking out a cop to keep a kid? WTF common sense anyone?


----------



## konradv

ginscpy said:


> Can't wait for The Merge.
> 
> The setup of men vs woman is assine on-it's-face.
> 
> The men will win the immunity challenges at least 75% of the time on average.  And decimate the woman tribe.
> 
> (just like a tribe made up of young people would do against older people)
> 
> Do they think these things out???



Not necessarily.  They did it before and the women destroyed the men, until there was only one left.  Then they started feeding on each other and the lone guy ended up winning because the woman sitting next to him was loathed by the rest.  Season 9, I believe.


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for The Merge.
> 
> The setup of men vs woman is assine on-it's-face.
> 
> The men will win the immunity challenges at least 75% of the time on average.  And decimate the woman tribe.
> 
> (just like a tribe made up of young people would do against older people)
> 
> Do they think these things out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.  They did it before and the women destroyed the men, until there was only one left.  Then they started feeding on each other and the lone guy ended up winning because the woman sitting next to him was loathed by the rest.  Season 9, I believe.
Click to expand...


Actually, that's the dynamic of the game that fascinates me the most.  It is almost necessary to lie, cheat, and manipulate to make it to the final two at the end.  But at that point, it has consistently been a popularity contest so if you make too many enemies on that jury, you aren't going to be the winner.


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for The Merge.
> 
> The setup of men vs woman is assine on-it's-face.
> 
> The men will win the immunity challenges at least 75% of the time on average.  And decimate the woman tribe.
> 
> (just like a tribe made up of young people would do against older people)
> 
> Do they think these things out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.  They did it before and the women destroyed the men, until there was only one left.  Then they started feeding on each other and the lone guy ended up winning because the woman sitting next to him was loathed by the rest.  Season 9, I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that's the dynamic of the game that fascinates me the most.  It is almost necessary to lie, cheat, and manipulate to make it to the final two at the end.  But at that point, it has consistently been a popularity contest so if you make too many enemies on that jury, you aren't going to be the winner.
Click to expand...


That's why you never go against your original tribe, even if there's a switch.  Look back through voting records over the seasons and it's apparent that it means much more what they think of you than the other tribe.  That's why Cochran's move last season was so strange, considering he was supposed to be so smart and a student of the game.


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.  They did it before and the women destroyed the men, until there was only one left.  Then they started feeding on each other and the lone guy ended up winning because the woman sitting next to him was loathed by the rest.  Season 9, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's the dynamic of the game that fascinates me the most.  It is almost necessary to lie, cheat, and manipulate to make it to the final two at the end.  But at that point, it has consistently been a popularity contest so if you make too many enemies on that jury, you aren't going to be the winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why you never go against your original tribe, even if there's a switch.  Look back through voting records over the seasons and it's apparent that it means much more what they think of you than the other tribe.  That's why Cochran's move last season was so strange, considering he was supposed to be so smart and a student of the game.
Click to expand...


So how do you explain that nobody on Russell's tribe voted for him?


----------



## SableRay

This season is proving to be a weak one.  The females are not working together.  The young woman should have been sent home.


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's the dynamic of the game that fascinates me the most.  It is almost necessary to lie, cheat, and manipulate to make it to the final two at the end.  But at that point, it has consistently been a popularity contest so if you make too many enemies on that jury, you aren't going to be the winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you never go against your original tribe, even if there's a switch.  Look back through voting records over the seasons and it's apparent that it means much more what they think of you than the other tribe.  That's why Cochran's move last season was so strange, considering he was supposed to be so smart and a student of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain that nobody on Russell's tribe voted for him?
Click to expand...


Nobody on Russel's tribe voted for him, he didn't win.  What's to explain?


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you never go against your original tribe, even if there's a switch.  Look back through voting records over the seasons and it's apparent that it means much more what they think of you than the other tribe.  That's why Cochran's move last season was so strange, considering he was supposed to be so smart and a student of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain that nobody on Russell's tribe voted for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody on Russel's tribe voted for him, he didn't win.  What's to explain?
Click to expand...


But Russell didn't go against his own tribe is the point I think I'm making.  (With Survivor it's pretty hard to make a point actually.  )   Cochran was a target from the beginning.  His tribe had a huge target on his back early on and he knew it.  So he accepted acceptance and kindness from the other tribe.  Human nature.  I don't think that hastened his departure.  He was top of the list to be voted out in his own tribe and he had little or no chance to win immunity.  (I was emotionally pulling for him more than anybody else though.)

Russell was a schemer and back stabber from the beginning, but no more than many other players.  But he was perceived as a scoundrel while others who didn't play it any differently were forgiven.  I can't explain that by any other reason than human nature either.  Some folks you just take to.  Some you don't.   Russell was not all that lovable, but definitely had the interest of the viewing audience.

Anyhow, so far I haven't developed any emotional attachments though I do have sympathy for the gay guy.  I suppose most of us have been in the position of feeling like we didn't fit in, were the odd man out, and all that.   So far, he is really the only interesting character that has surfaced.


----------



## konradv

The point I was making was that it mattered what the tribe thought of them, not that the way they went about their demise was the same.


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> The point I was making was that it mattered what the tribe thought of them, not that the way they went about their demise was the same.



Okay, that's a legitimate point for sure.  I was just addressing the phenomenon that just being loyal to your tribe is not necessarily the way to get the million dollars.


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point I was making was that it mattered what the tribe thought of them, not that the way they went about their demise was the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's a legitimate point for sure.  I was just addressing the phenomenon that just being loyal to your tribe is not necessarily the way to get the million dollars.
Click to expand...


True, being loyal is necessary, but not sufficient.  Being an arrogant bully was Russell's downfall.  He blew it right at the end, when he assumed he was owed the win before the vote, completely misunderstanding the nature of the game.  You can't vote people out, rub their noses in it and expect to win.  Cochran made his mistake much earlier, when he should have gone along with his tribe's plan and prove that he had value.  Revenge for how they treated him, may have gotten him some satisfaction at the time, but someone as knowledgeable and intelligent as he was supposed to be, should have realized that wasn't going to get him the win.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

SableRay said:


> This season is proving to be a weak one.  The females are not working together.  The young woman should have been sent home.



I like this season a lot better than the previous one . . . no "returning" contestants . . .

I take it you mean Cat. Unlike Colton, she probably makes it VERY far. After two straight seasons of pagonging, look for a swap anytime, maybe not this week but the next.


----------



## konradv

UnAmericanYOU said:


> SableRay said:
> 
> 
> 
> This season is proving to be a weak one.  The females are not working together.  The young woman should have been sent home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this season a lot better than the previous one . . . no "returning" contestants . . .
> 
> I take it you mean Cat. Unlike Colton, she probably makes it VERY far. After two straight seasons of pagonging, look for a swap anytime, maybe not this week but the next.
Click to expand...


They haven't done it in a while, so I guess it's time to bring that back.  Besides, with this set up you don't get those "show-mance" lines of intrigue we all love.


----------



## Amelia

Cocky Matt is gone!  Woot woot! 

And no Redemption Island.  

Pobrecito Matt.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The queer brags about not playing that liberal crap. Lol I'm a republican! 

Yea, maybe, but a pretty stupid one. And why does he hate the black dude. He's a funny nice guy. 

I give the kid 2 weeks maybe 3. He has the worst power trip of them all and that never ends well. Not to mention he bragged like an idiot about the idol. Why do they always do that? Just dumb


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Amelia said:


> Cocky Matt is gone!  Woot woot!
> 
> And no Redemption Island.
> 
> Pobrecito Matt.



You must be watching a different show. Up until today its been all about the women and the gay dude. Very little time on the camera for anyone else. If anything he displayed confidence with the exception of the rooster comment. 

Like usual tribes decimate the strong players first then wonder why the get destroyed post merge. It's like the minute they set foot on the islands they lose all common sense.


----------



## Amelia

Grampa Murked U said:


> The queer brags about not playing that liberal crap. Lol I'm a republican!
> 
> Yea, maybe, but a pretty stupid one. And why does he hate the black dude. He's a funny nice guy.
> 
> I give the kid 2 weeks maybe 3. He has the worst power trip of them all and that never ends well. Not to mention he bragged like an idiot about the idol. Why do they always do that? Just dumb





Bragged like an idiot?

He used it to form an alliance with him as a leader instead of being picked off in two moves.  

AND he didn't have to play it.  


He still has options.  

He's the kind who can get people to like him and not seem too threatening.  The kind people could think they could take out any time and then they turn around and he's the last man standing.  He has what it takes to win it all.


----------



## Amelia

Grampa Murked U said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cocky Matt is gone!  Woot woot!
> 
> And no Redemption Island.
> 
> Pobrecito Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be watching a different show. Up until today its been all about the women and the gay dude. Very little time on the camera for anyone else. If anything he displayed confidence with the exception of the rooster comment.
> 
> Like usual tribes decimate the strong players first then wonder why the get destroyed post merge. It's like the minute they set foot on the islands they lose all common sense.
Click to expand...




Maybe we ARE watching a different show.  In the one I'm watching, Matt set himself up as cock o' the walk at the very beginning.  I didn't believe he could be taken out that early.  I'm impressed that Colton's alliance had the guts to do that and not just take out one of his satellites.


----------



## ginscpy

I was glad to see that arrogant smuck Matt voted out........................................


----------



## Amelia

Looks like ginscpy is watching the same version I am!


----------



## ginscpy

Amelia said:


> Looks like ginscpy is watching the same version I am!



Major-league A-hole.

I hope Sulu wins Celebrity Apprentice.

I didn't even know  George Takei was gay until years after Star Trek went off the air.

Doens't wear it on his sleeve like Colton......


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Looks like ginscpy is watching the same version I am!



Yes, I'm seeing a Colton who may wear his feelings on his sleeve, but may not be the needy freak we initially thought he might be.  The kid showed some smarts and gumption in this last episode and may in deed prove to be a factor.

"Sulu" has also emerged as one of my early favorites on Apprentice and I could care less whether he is gay or not.


----------



## ginscpy

Lots of the winners of Survivor are the ones who stay under the radar - don't get involved in politics.

Like in the last one.

Winning immunity challenges is the big thing.

Interesting how the short guy has never once been quoted on the show.

Like he is invisible.


----------



## konradv

Amelia said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cocky Matt is gone!  Woot woot!
> 
> And no Redemption Island.
> 
> Pobrecito Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be watching a different show. Up until today its been all about the women and the gay dude. Very little time on the camera for anyone else. If anything he displayed confidence with the exception of the rooster comment.
> 
> Like usual tribes decimate the strong players first then wonder why the get destroyed post merge. It's like the minute they set foot on the islands they lose all common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we ARE watching a different show.  In the one I'm watching, Matt set himself up as cock o' the walk at the very beginning.  I didn't believe he could be taken out that early.  I'm impressed that Colton's alliance had the guts to do that and not just take out one of his satellites.
Click to expand...


If you go that route, you've got to take out the top guy.  If you don't, he'll keep fighting and might come back.  This way the rest clearly see the writing on the wall and should fall in line.  Taking out a strong guy doesn't mean as much when it's men against women, no offense, and there's no guarantee he's going to be on your tribe, if there's a switch.


----------



## FuelRod

No but I am listening.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4&ob=av3e]Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

konradv said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be watching a different show. Up until today its been all about the women and the gay dude. Very little time on the camera for anyone else. If anything he displayed confidence with the exception of the rooster comment.
> 
> Like usual tribes decimate the strong players first then wonder why the get destroyed post merge. It's like the minute they set foot on the islands they lose all common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we ARE watching a different show.  In the one I'm watching, Matt set himself up as cock o' the walk at the very beginning.  I didn't believe he could be taken out that early.  I'm impressed that Colton's alliance had the guts to do that and not just take out one of his satellites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you go that route, you've got to take out the top guy.  If you don't, he'll keep fighting and might come back.  This way the rest clearly see the writing on the wall and should fall in line.  Taking out a strong guy doesn't mean as much when it's men against women, *no offense*, and there's no guarantee he's going to be on your tribe, if there's a switch.
Click to expand...



No offense taken!  I was sort of thinking that too.  They obviously have a lot of muscle in reserve.  So unless Matt was a brilliant puzzle solver, say, he didn't offer much.  



Anyway, I'm glad the girls managed to salvage a little pride and I'm glad Matt is gone.  The game just got interesting!  ( :


----------



## Katzndogz

ginscpy said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ginscpy is watching the same version I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major-league A-hole.
> 
> I hope Sulu wins Celebrity Apprentice.
> 
> I didn't even know  George Takei was gay until years after Star Trek went off the air.
> 
> Doens't wear it on his sleeve like Colton......
Click to expand...


You missed that MAJOR very public row with William Shatner over Shatner's not going to the gay wedding?


----------



## ginscpy

Katzndogz said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ginscpy is watching the same version I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major-league A-hole.
> 
> I hope Sulu wins Celebrity Apprentice.
> 
> I didn't even know  George Takei was gay until years after Star Trek went off the air.
> 
> Doens't wear it on his sleeve like Colton......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed that MAJOR very public row with William Shatner over Shatner's not going to the gay wedding?
Click to expand...


I heard that on on Star Trek everybody hated Shatners guts.

Others say that is PURE BUNK.

Which is true?


----------



## ginscpy

Matt couldn't believe it when he got voted out.    Most of them are  expecting it. 

And no Redemption Island BULLSHIT to save his ASS.

GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amelia

That was the coolest part.

When Nina was voted out instead of Kat I was kinda sad there was no Redemption.

But when it was Matt, hehehehehehe.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> That was the coolest part.
> 
> When Nina was voted out instead of Kat I was kinda sad there was no Redemption.
> 
> But when it was Matt, hehehehehehe.



Yeah, what were his last words?  Something to the effect that at least he now had the opportunity to use the power he had accumulated????


----------



## konradv

Amelia said:


> That was the coolest part.
> 
> When Nina was voted out instead of Kat I was kinda sad there was no Redemption.
> 
> But when it was Matt, hehehehehehe.



No Redemption Island, but is Jeff lying about sending people home?  Remember Season 7 and the Outcast tribe?  They haven't tried that since and nobody is even thinking about it anymore.  Time to bring it back, if you really want to screw with them.


----------



## konradv

OK, the men HAVE gone crazy.  I like Bill.  Colton is an ass.


----------



## Amelia

Colton is starting to remind me of a lizard.  

That's not a moral comment.  It's physical.  The slow, smug move he makes with his neck looks sort of reptilian.


----------



## Sherry

The look on Jeff's face when they entered TC was priceless.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Colton and the idiots following him are single handidly the dumbest players to ever play the game. And my initial impression of Colton was spot on. He is a disgusting excuse for a human being. Snob bigotted republican fag. Who knew such a creature existed. 

I bet the producers will find a way to put him and his hatred in its place. 

"drop your buffs and let's pick new tribes" <-------- my guess


----------



## Amelia

Grampa Murked U said:


> Colton and the idiots following him are single handidly the dumbest players to ever play the game. And my initial impression of Colton was spot on. He is a disgusting excuse for a human being. Snob bigotted republican fag. Who knew such a creature existed.
> 
> I bet the producers will find a way to put him and his hatred in its place.
> 
> "drop your buffs and let's pick new tribes" <-------- my guess





I doubt it.

They let us know his party because THAT made good TV.  To punish him for providing them good TV ... lol ... doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Amelia said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colton and the idiots following him are single handidly the dumbest players to ever play the game. And my initial impression of Colton was spot on. He is a disgusting excuse for a human being. Snob bigotted republican fag. Who knew such a creature existed.
> 
> I bet the producers will find a way to put him and his hatred in its place.
> 
> "drop your buffs and let's pick new tribes" <-------- my guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> They let us know his party because THAT made good TV.  To punish him for providing them good TV ... lol ... doesn't seem likely.
Click to expand...



And letting him spew his hatred for blacks is also good tv? 

Jeff: Do you have any black people in your life?
Colton: Yes, my housekeeper. 

His power will be nullified, watch it happen over the next two weeks.


----------



## Amelia

Grampa Murked U said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colton and the idiots following him are single handidly the dumbest players to ever play the game. And my initial impression of Colton was spot on. He is a disgusting excuse for a human being. Snob bigotted republican fag. Who knew such a creature existed.
> 
> I bet the producers will find a way to put him and his hatred in its place.
> 
> "drop your buffs and let's pick new tribes" <-------- my guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> They let us know his party because THAT made good TV.  To punish him for providing them good TV ... lol ... doesn't seem likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And letting him spew his hatred for blacks is also good tv?
> 
> Jeff: Do you have any black people in your life?
> Colton: Yes, my housekeeper.
> 
> His power will be nullified, watch it happen over the next two weeks.
Click to expand...



What hatred? What spewing? At least with regard to blacks.

Bill is the one who brought race up, pretty much out of the blue, and as you noted just now Jeff is the one who asked the question - generating the TV.   Edit to add: I remember the ghetto comment from earlier, so I guess Colton did bring race up in a way.  But that doesn't make me think that producers will try to hustle him off for the honor of the show.




If Colton leaves, my guess is that he'll do it through his own hubris - perhaps by not playing an idol when he should - not because the producers engineer it to "put him in his place".


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Amelia said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> They let us know his party because THAT made good TV.  To punish him for providing them good TV ... lol ... doesn't seem likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And letting him spew his hatred for blacks is also good tv?
> 
> Jeff: Do you have any black people in your life?
> Colton: Yes, my housekeeper.
> 
> His power will be nullified, watch it happen over the next two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What hatred? What spewing? At least with regard to blacks.
> 
> Bill is the one who brought race up, pretty much out of the blue, and as you noted just now Jeff is the one who asked the question - generating the TV.   Edit to add: I remember the ghetto comment earlier.  So I guess Colton did bring it up in a way.  But that doesn't make me think that producers will try to hustle him off for the honor of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Colton leaves, my guess is that he'll do it through his own hubris - perhaps by not playing an idol when he should - not because the producers engineer it to "put him in his place".
Click to expand...


 You clearly didn't pay any attention. Bill didn't have any input until after the gay boy ranted about rebel flags, trailers, his life at the country clubs and how he doesn't associate with any of those kinds of people with the exception of his maid (who is the ONLY black person he associates with)  The kid is an intolerant punk. And the irony of it is his own minority status but he is too full of himself to care. So full of himself in fact that he risked the game for every man in his tribe just so he could have his way. 

Tarzan simply said stop he had heard enough about race! 

If you can defend this kid, his words and actions then you're no better than he is. 

And I didn't say he would be gone. I inferred that the producers will mix it up to remove his power.


----------



## Amelia

Grampa Murked U said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> And letting him spew his hatred for blacks is also good tv?
> 
> Jeff: Do you have any black people in your life?
> Colton: Yes, my housekeeper.
> 
> His power will be nullified, watch it happen over the next two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What hatred? What spewing? At least with regard to blacks.
> 
> Bill is the one who brought race up, pretty much out of the blue, and as you noted just now Jeff is the one who asked the question - generating the TV.   Edit to add: I remember the ghetto comment earlier.  So I guess Colton did bring it up in a way.  But that doesn't make me think that producers will try to hustle him off for the honor of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Colton leaves, my guess is that he'll do it through his own hubris - perhaps by not playing an idol when he should - not because the producers engineer it to "put him in his place".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clearly didn't pay any attention. Bill didn't have any input until after the gay boy ranted about rebel flags, trailers, his life at the country clubs and how he doesn't associate with any of those kinds of people with the exception of his maid (who is the ONLY black person he associates with)  The kid is an intolerant punk. And the irony of it is his own minority status but he is too full of himself to care. So full of himself in fact that he risked the game for every man in his tribe just so he could have his way.
> 
> Tarzan simply said stop he had heard enough about race!
> 
> If you can defend this kid, his words and actions then you're no better than he is.
> 
> And I didn't say he would be gone. I inferred that the producers will mix it up to remove his power.
Click to expand...



As noted before, it seems like you and I are watching different shows.  I remember it as Bill's remark about race being part of what prompted Colton's rant and Jeff's question about blacks in Colton's life.  

But ummm ... what do you have against people who don't like rebel flags?  That seems a funny thing to object to about him.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Amelia said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What hatred? What spewing? At least with regard to blacks.
> 
> Bill is the one who brought race up, pretty much out of the blue, and as you noted just now Jeff is the one who asked the question - generating the TV.   Edit to add: I remember the ghetto comment earlier.  So I guess Colton did bring it up in a way.  But that doesn't make me think that producers will try to hustle him off for the honor of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Colton leaves, my guess is that he'll do it through his own hubris - perhaps by not playing an idol when he should - not because the producers engineer it to "put him in his place".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly didn't pay any attention. Bill didn't have any input until after the gay boy ranted about rebel flags, trailers, his life at the country clubs and how he doesn't associate with any of those kinds of people with the exception of his maid (who is the ONLY black person he associates with)  The kid is an intolerant punk. And the irony of it is his own minority status but he is too full of himself to care. So full of himself in fact that he risked the game for every man in his tribe just so he could have his way.
> 
> Tarzan simply said stop he had heard enough about race!
> 
> If you can defend this kid, his words and actions then you're no better than he is.
> 
> And I didn't say he would be gone. I inferred that the producers will mix it up to remove his power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As noted before, it seems like you and I are watching different shows.  I remember it as Bill's remark about race being part of what prompted Colton's rant and Jeff's question about blacks in Colton's life.
> 
> But ummm ... what do you have against people who don't like rebel flags?  That seems a funny thing to object to about him.
Click to expand...


I never said I had a problem with the flag. Taken in context with the rest of his comments its clear his is a racist pig. Ie, a gun does not represent evil or death until some freak uses it for that purpose. 

Sorry to hear you excuse his racism. Were done here.


----------



## Amelia

Buh bye.


----------



## konradv

Sherry said:


> The look on Jeff's face when they entered TC was priceless.



Wonder how long he practiced that.  I have a hard time believing he didn't know.


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> The look on Jeff's face when they entered TC was priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how long he practiced that.  I have a hard time believing he didn't know.
Click to expand...


I've wondered about that too.  Since the show probably wouldn't work all that well in syndication, but has become a fixture in the Anerican culture, I suspect after the last Survivor season, somebody will write a book or we will otherwise be advised of all the stuff going on that we don't see.  And since we don't watch any of it live until the final vote, it is rather amazing that the 'secrets' are kept so very well.

Re the dynamics between Colton and Bill, I didn't see it as a racial issue to the extent that Grandpa saw it.  I saw it as Colton resenting the class warfare aspect of it, though I'm finding myself less sympathetic with Colton but grudgingly developing a respect for his obvious leadership skills.  I'll have to go back and listen more carefully to see if the racism angle is there that set Granpa M. off.  I'll confess that I didn't pick up on that.


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> The look on Jeff's face when they entered TC was priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how long he practiced that.  I have a hard time believing he didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've wondered about that too.  Since the show probably wouldn't work all that well in syndication, but has become a fixture in the Anerican culture, I suspect after the last Survivor season, somebody will write a book or we will otherwise be advised of all the stuff going on that we don't see.  And since we don't watch any of it live until the final vote, it is rather amazing that the 'secrets' are kept so very well.
> 
> Re the dynamics between Colton and Bill, I didn't see it as a racial issue to the extent that Grandpa saw it.  I saw it as Colton resenting the class warfare aspect of it, though I'm finding myself less sympathetic with Colton but grudgingly developing a respect for his obvious leadership skills.  I'll have to go back and listen more carefully to see if the racism angle is there that set Granpa M. off.  I'll confess that I didn't pick up on that.
Click to expand...


There's also the matter of him knowing exactly how many tribal councils there have been, off the top of his head!


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Sure he knew about it - all the tribal councils are planned beofrehand, to the point that they dictate the order of who sits next to who, who leaves first, etc.

Next week is the swap, and the beginning of the end of Colton. I thought his old tribe should've smoked out his idol by now, but he did make the statement in episode #2 I think when he said that he wasn't going to be like James and be voted out with an idol in his pocket is a huge tip-off. Knowing how this show operates, that is foreshadowing what is to come soon.


----------



## Amelia

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Sure he knew about it - all the tribal councils are planned beofrehand, to the point that they dictate the order of who sits next to who, who leaves first, etc.
> 
> Next week is the swap, and the beginning of the end of Colton. I thought his old tribe should've smoked out his idol by now, but he did make the statement in episode #2 I think when he said that he wasn't going to be like James and be voted out with an idol in his pocket is a huge tip-off. Knowing how this show operates, that is foreshadowing what is to come soon.





Could be.

But it could simply have been included to add to the drama when he chose not to use it on that episode.


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> The look on Jeff's face when they entered TC was priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how long he practiced that.  I have a hard time believing he didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've wondered about that too.  Since the show probably wouldn't work all that well in syndication, but has become a fixture in the Anerican culture, I suspect after the last Survivor season, somebody will write a book or we will otherwise be advised of all the stuff going on that we don't see.  And since we don't watch any of it live until the final vote, it is rather amazing that the 'secrets' are kept so very well.
> 
> Re the dynamics between Colton and Bill, I didn't see it as a racial issue to the extent that Grandpa saw it.  I saw it as Colton resenting the class warfare aspect of it, though I'm finding myself less sympathetic with Colton but grudgingly developing a respect for his obvious leadership skills.  I'll have to go back and listen more carefully to see if the racism angle is there that set Granpa M. off.  I'll confess that I didn't pick up on that.
Click to expand...


I have zero respect for that self-centered twerp, and I don't see true leadership skills. He's in a position of bullying people because of his immunity idol...if not for that, his pompous ass would have already been given the boot for his obvious and blatant preference towards the women and the alliances they may have made. I also have lost respect for the rest of the men who are allowing Colton to have them by the balls.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Colton is a nasty individual, I haven't liked him from the start.  I figured he was a prep from the clothes he wore but never figured he was a snooty, snobby, elist, racist, Southern belle asshole too.  If the men were smart (and I'm reaaalllly having my doubts about that) they'd blindside him next tribal and boot his gay little ass right outta there.  His body language . . . omg, could he show any more disdain for Bill? Colton was absolutely repulsed by Bill.  Colton is 100% pig.  True story.


----------



## Amelia

Do you watch the Survivor extras?  Here's Bill's day after interview.  

Survivor Video - Bill The Day After - CBS.com


He's a cutie.  Great attitude.   He'll land on his feet.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I do, and I also sometimes go here:

One World Insider Episode 4 in Survivor Spoilers Forum

to see what's cut out of the show. If you watch the video and see the trancriptions, Bill was over-gracious to Colton after Colton labeled Bill "trash" in that confessional. The sixth episode this season is supposed to be big, but it's too late for Bill, who seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## Trajan

wow, so they GIVE UP immunity to take out a player? and this could not wait why? 

when you go to merge you need at least majority of 2 because there is always someone who is disaffected and is wiling to turn, or a VERY VERY tight +1. 


not one man there had the brains or cajones to make that statement? I hope they all go down. 


and it looks like, that is appears that there is a  tribe shuffle next week......coltons idol is bye bye.

Oh and if I were coltons mom or dad, I'd fucking disown his ass.


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> Colton is a nasty individual, I haven't liked him from the start.  I figured he was a prep from the clothes he wore but never figured he was a snooty, snobby, elist, racist, Southern belle asshole too.  If the men were smart (and I'm reaaalllly having my doubts about that) they'd blindside him next tribal and boot his gay little ass right outta there.  His body language . . . omg, could he show any more disdain for Bill? Colton was absolutely repulsed by Bill.  Colton is 100% pig.  True story.



Bill threatens colton in to many ways to count


----------



## Zoom

Its funny.  The most narrow minded, hate filled person this season is the gay guy.  

Oh and I love how Jeff called him out when he said blacks were a part of his life and when asked who, he giggled and said his maid.  

Damn I hate this guy.  I think gays call him a fag.  I really think they do.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Do you watch the Survivor extras?  Here's Bill's day after interview.
> 
> Survivor Video - Bill The Day After - CBS.com
> 
> 
> He's a cutie.  Great attitude.   He'll land on his feet.



Thanks for posting this Amelia, and it does provide a much different perspective.  How 'real' do I think Bill is being?  I dunno.  He seems to admit he created animosity not just with Colton but with everybody.  Did any of us see that coming?  I didn't.  He was certainly diplomatic and gracious  in this interview, most especially re Colton.  Does he really feel that way?  Or he's just saying the right things to rebuild his image in the real world?  Again I dunno, but I'll accept what he's saying and agree that he was very likable in the interview.  Not so much when he was playing the game.

When Colton is voted off, it will be interesting to hear his perspective.  He started out as the sympathetic character this season but by last Wednesday, I was no longer seeing him as a sympathetic character and the bloom was off that rose.   I'm not feeling as much dislike for him as some of the rest of you, however, maybe because I'm waiting to see if he is for real or is just playing the game.  So far he is the only stand out personality in the cast and the game is more interesting with him in it, much as Russell was when he first entered the dynamics.  Maybe we all love a villain to despise.


----------



## Amelia

I hate when they reshuffle teams.


Partly, it seems like they're saying they screwed up in how they put the groups together to begin with, and others who have made the best of their bad deal have to pay for it.  AND it's also just too much interference.   Like changing the rules in midgame.  



They go to council and Jeff tells them they need to learn to be a team.

And then they dismantle the teams.




Yuck!


----------



## syrenn

lalalalalalalalala..... not looking! 

ssshhh... its hasn't come on yet!


----------



## techieny

I am watching after passing on the last few seasons. Finding it fun again!


----------



## Amelia

What time zone are you in, Syrenn?

I thought I'd waited until people on the West Coast would already be watching.  


Sorry!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

What is the damn deal with Colton? He has essentially controlled every person in the game except for 3 girls and Jeff. Truly the season of complete idiots lead by an even bigger idiot. What a riot


----------



## Zoom-boing

This season of Survivor sucks, imo.  It's boring, most of the players are idiots and I can not abide that Colton ass.  

Why do they always tell someone when they find an immunity idol?  Why did that big-boobed chick with the red top (srsly honey, cover it up) go along with Colton and vote off Kim, not only a woman - less women means men get majority at merge - but also their strongest player?  They just got done yapping about how strong the other team is then they vote off their strongest player?  Have these people ever watched the show?  Do they not understand that you keep the strongest players around to (hopefully) win immunity so you can go into the merge with a bigger number?  What's with the midget?  Are they just portraying him as a complete idiot or is he really a complete idiot?  

I'm so unenthused about this season . . . . .


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom-boing said:


> This season of Survivor sucks, imo.  It's boring, most of the players are idiots and I can not abide that Colton ass.
> 
> Why do they always tell someone when they find an immunity idol?  Why did that big-boobed chick with the red top (srsly honey, cover it up) go along with Colton and vote off Kim, not only a woman - less women means men get majority at merge - but also their strongest player?  They just got done yapping about how strong the other team is then they vote off their strongest player?  Have these people ever watched the show?  Do they not understand that you keep the strongest players around to (hopefully) win immunity so you can go into the merge with a bigger number?  What's with the midget?  Are they just portraying him as a complete idiot or is he really a complete idiot?
> 
> I'm so unenthused about this season . . . . .



Ganging up on somebody with an idol has proved fatal to players in the past.  You target the person and then they play the idol, and your name is in the jar, you're on your way home with only one or two votes.  You rarely see them target somebody with an idol.  I still smile when I remember the episode that Paverty (sp) happened to acquire two idols.  And gave one each to two other girls who had been targeted throwing an unlikely member out.  Was brilliant.  Of course it blind sided Russell too, who wasn't pleased, but it was an interesting move.

I'm not finding this season all that boring I guess.  I just like watching the dynamics and I don't mind Colton either as the story usually does need a villain.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## syrenn

sssshhhhhh... its not one yet!


----------



## Foxfyre

syrenn said:


> sssshhhhhh... its not one yet!



No, and I'm going to have to record it tonight as we have been summoned to a friend's house for cake and coffee this evening,


----------



## Sherry

Karma is such a bitch.


----------



## Katiegrrl0

Sherry said:


> Karma is such a bitch.



It sure is. Funny how things work out sometimes.


----------



## Zoom-boing

He got exactly what he deserved, the whiny-assed bitch.  Did you see how kind Christina was being to him?  She's nicer than I would have been.

Now they need to kick that Alicia wench out . . . I would smack her if I were on there.  True story.

How dumb is that blond??  'What's appendicitis' and the whole time you can just see that she's dying to ask 'is it contagious'?    What a dope.


----------



## Sherry

Zoom-boing said:


> He got exactly what he deserved, the whiny-assed bitch.  Did you see how kind Christina was being to him?  She's nicer than I would have been.
> 
> Now they need to kick that Alicia wench out . . . I would smack her if I were on there.  True story.
> 
> How dumb is that blond??  'What's appendicitis' and the whole time you can just see that she's dying to ask 'is it contagious'?    What a dope.



After Alicia, Tarzan needs to swing on out.


----------



## syrenn

oh i see them bringing him back.


----------



## konradv

syrenn said:


> oh i see them bringing him back.



I agree.  Nobody's going to be satisfied with Colton Interruptus.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

U couldn't have been happier with the outcome. I wish no one any ill but that scumbag got his just deserts. And I hope he is never brought back.


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay, we finally got to watch our recorded segment of Survivor last night, and it did trigger some thoughts.  You have Colton experiencing what appeared to be acute appendicitis, which can absolutely be life threatening by the way, and a camera crew filming him crumpled up in agony in the jungle.  And it is Christina who has to find him in order to summon the doctor?  Really?

Does that strike anybody else as contrived?

I know a lot of you guys are happy to see Colton go, but I honestly will miss him.  He was the only rreally interesting or compelling personality in the whole bunch even though the response to him (by us) was very negative.  He didn't seem to affect any of his comrades the same way but of course they supposedly are not privy to what he was telling us 'privately' on camera.

But with him gone, this season doesn't have a Boston Rob or a Coach or a Russell or anybody else who is different, quirky, outrageous, compelling.

But even though we aren't liking this season all that much, I bet we all keep watching just the same.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, we finally got to watch our recorded segment of Survivor last night, and it did trigger some thoughts.  You have Colton experiencing what appeared to be acute appendicitis, which can absolutely be life threatening by the way, and a camera crew filming him crumpled up in agony in the jungle.  And it is Christina who has to find him in order to summon the doctor?  Really?
> 
> Does that strike anybody else as contrived?
> 
> I know a lot of you guys are happy to see Colton go, but I honestly will miss him.  He was the only rreally interesting or compelling personality in the whole bunch even though the response to him (by us) was very negative.  He didn't seem to affect any of his comrades the same way but of course they supposedly are not privy to what he was telling us 'privately' on camera.
> 
> But with him gone, this season doesn't have a Boston Rob or a Coach or a Russell or anybody else who is different, quirky, outrageous, compelling.
> 
> But even though we aren't liking this season all that much, I bet we all keep watching just the same.




This stuns me from you. You're mistaking cruelty for personality. 

Colton doesn't possess an ounce of unique personality. 100% average punk ass bully.


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we finally got to watch our recorded segment of Survivor last night, and it did trigger some thoughts.  You have Colton experiencing what appeared to be acute appendicitis, which can absolutely be life threatening by the way, and a camera crew filming him crumpled up in agony in the jungle.  And it is Christina who has to find him in order to summon the doctor?  Really?
> 
> Does that strike anybody else as contrived?
> 
> I know a lot of you guys are happy to see Colton go, but I honestly will miss him.  He was the only rreally interesting or compelling personality in the whole bunch even though the response to him (by us) was very negative.  He didn't seem to affect any of his comrades the same way but of course they supposedly are not privy to what he was telling us 'privately' on camera.
> 
> But with him gone, this season doesn't have a Boston Rob or a Coach or a Russell or anybody else who is different, quirky, outrageous, compelling.
> 
> But even though we aren't liking this season all that much, I bet we all keep watching just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuns me from you. You're mistaking cruelty for personality.
> 
> Colton doesn't possess an ounce of unique personality. 100% average punk ass bully.
Click to expand...


Oh come on.  Do you really think Colton is all that much worse than any of the others who want a million dollars and/or bragging rights for winning Survivor and are willing to lie, cheat, manipulate, and stab people in the back to get it?  Was he any worse than Russell who got similar camera time to tell us how he was lying to and playing the others.   Even Boston Rob was on camera describing the other players on his tribe as dumb as rocks.   Do you think the camera crews only coincidentally singled out Colton for more camera time than almost everybody else combined got?   He was the only one who was interesting.

It keeps people tuning back into the show to sometimes watch their adopted 'hero' but also to see what antics their favorte villains are going to be up to next.

I have wondered too--maybe some of you know?--whether those who are voted out and join the jury can then watch the show on television and see what these people are saying out of earshot of the others?  That could certainly affect who they voted for in the end wouldn't it?

Edit:  Though I'm thinking that none of the show is aired until it is all over.  So never mind.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Foxfyre said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we finally got to watch our recorded segment of Survivor last night, and it did trigger some thoughts.  You have Colton experiencing what appeared to be acute appendicitis, which can absolutely be life threatening by the way, and a camera crew filming him crumpled up in agony in the jungle.  And it is Christina who has to find him in order to summon the doctor?  Really?
> 
> Does that strike anybody else as contrived?
> 
> I know a lot of you guys are happy to see Colton go, but I honestly will miss him.  He was the only rreally interesting or compelling personality in the whole bunch even though the response to him (by us) was very negative.  He didn't seem to affect any of his comrades the same way but of course they supposedly are not privy to what he was telling us 'privately' on camera.
> 
> But with him gone, this season doesn't have a Boston Rob or a Coach or a Russell or anybody else who is different, quirky, outrageous, compelling.
> 
> But even though we aren't liking this season all that much, I bet we all keep watching just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuns me from you. You're mistaking cruelty for personality.
> 
> Colton doesn't possess an ounce of unique personality. 100% average punk ass bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  Do you really think Colton is all that much worse than any of the others who want a million dollars and/or bragging rights for winning Survivor and are willing to lie, cheat, manipulate, and stab people in the back to get it?  Was he any worse than Russell who got similar camera time to tell us how he was lying to and playing the others.   Even Boston Rob was on camera describing the other players on his tribe as dumb as rocks.   Do you think the camera crews only coincidentally singled out Colton for more camera time than almost everybody else combined got?   He was the only one who was interesting.
> 
> It keeps people tuning back into the show to sometimes watch their adopted 'hero' but also to see what antics their favorte villains are going to be up to next.
> 
> I have wondered too--maybe some of you know?--whether those who are voted out and join the jury can then watch the show on television and see what these people are saying out of earshot of the others?  That could certainly affect who they voted for in the end wouldn't it?
Click to expand...



Yes, I believe colton was worse than the other players you mentioned. Colton targeted those he deemed weak and PERSONALLY and REPEATEDLY insulted, taunted and harassed for PERSONAL PLEASURE, not to further his game. 

He personified a typical high school bully.


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stuns me from you. You're mistaking cruelty for personality.
> 
> Colton doesn't possess an ounce of unique personality. 100% average punk ass bully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  Do you really think Colton is all that much worse than any of the others who want a million dollars and/or bragging rights for winning Survivor and are willing to lie, cheat, manipulate, and stab people in the back to get it?  Was he any worse than Russell who got similar camera time to tell us how he was lying to and playing the others.   Even Boston Rob was on camera describing the other players on his tribe as dumb as rocks.   Do you think the camera crews only coincidentally singled out Colton for more camera time than almost everybody else combined got?   He was the only one who was interesting.
> 
> It keeps people tuning back into the show to sometimes watch their adopted 'hero' but also to see what antics their favorte villains are going to be up to next.
> 
> I have wondered too--maybe some of you know?--whether those who are voted out and join the jury can then watch the show on television and see what these people are saying out of earshot of the others?  That could certainly affect who they voted for in the end wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe colton was worse than the other players you mentioned. Colton targeted those he deemed weak and PERSONALLY and REPEATEDLY insulted, taunted and harassed for PERSONAL PLEASURE, not to further his game.
> 
> He personified a typical high school bully.
Click to expand...


Maybe so.  I have no problem with him being a hated, despised, and villified villain.  He asked for that.  But he was still the most compelling and interesting character just the same.  The one everybody is talking about.   That he was a snotty, viscious, elitist only enhanced that.

But then I'm a writer who was trained in the importance of a good villain too.


----------



## syrenn

Foxfyre said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  Do you really think Colton is all that much worse than any of the others who want a million dollars and/or bragging rights for winning Survivor and are willing to lie, cheat, manipulate, and stab people in the back to get it?  Was he any worse than Russell who got similar camera time to tell us how he was lying to and playing the others.   Even Boston Rob was on camera describing the other players on his tribe as dumb as rocks.   Do you think the camera crews only coincidentally singled out Colton for more camera time than almost everybody else combined got?   He was the only one who was interesting.
> 
> It keeps people tuning back into the show to sometimes watch their adopted 'hero' but also to see what antics their favorte villains are going to be up to next.
> 
> I have wondered too--maybe some of you know?--whether those who are voted out and join the jury can then watch the show on television and see what these people are saying out of earshot of the others?  That could certainly affect who they voted for in the end wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe colton was worse than the other players you mentioned. Colton targeted those he deemed weak and PERSONALLY and REPEATEDLY insulted, taunted and harassed for PERSONAL PLEASURE, not to further his game.
> 
> He personified a typical high school bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so.  I have no problem with him being a hated, despised, and villified villain.  He asked for that.  But he was still the most compelling and interesting character just the same.  The one everybody is talking about.   That he was a snotty, viscious, elitist only enhanced that.
> 
> But then I'm a writer who was trained in the importance of a good villain too.
Click to expand...


If they were ever going to bring someone back its him....no worries about that.


----------



## Foxfyre

syrenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe colton was worse than the other players you mentioned. Colton targeted those he deemed weak and PERSONALLY and REPEATEDLY insulted, taunted and harassed for PERSONAL PLEASURE, not to further his game.
> 
> He personified a typical high school bully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so.  I have no problem with him being a hated, despised, and villified villain.  He asked for that.  But he was still the most compelling and interesting character just the same.  The one everybody is talking about.   That he was a snotty, viscious, elitist only enhanced that.
> 
> But then I'm a writer who was trained in the importance of a good villain too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were ever going to bring someone back its him....no worries about that.
Click to expand...


Maybe, but Jeff seemed pretty adament that if he was medi-vaced out, he would be out of the game.  It was interesting though that this last segment had a reward challenge but no immunity challenge.  Just the merge.

So you may be right.


----------



## syrenn

Foxfyre said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so.  I have no problem with him being a hated, despised, and villified villain.  He asked for that.  But he was still the most compelling and interesting character just the same.  The one everybody is talking about.   That he was a snotty, viscious, elitist only enhanced that.
> 
> But then I'm a writer who was trained in the importance of a good villain too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were ever going to bring someone back its him....no worries about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but Jeff seemed pretty adament that if he was medi-vaced out, he would be out of the game.  It was interesting though that this last segment had a reward challenge but no immunity challenge.  Just the merge.
> 
> So you may be right.
Click to expand...



No, i mean they will bring him back for another season. Funny thing is... when he was taken out and the male/female numbers were even...i excreted a merge.


----------



## Sherry

I don't mind people on Survivor who are cut throat, but Colton really was just a nasty and cruel person. It is an interesting case study though, because it makes me wonder that if as a gay person, has he really lived that sheltered of a life, or is his hateful disposition a coping mechanism to deny others any perceived power over him...because he certainly lacks empathy as someone who you'd expect to have been exposed to discrimination and bigotry.


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> Edit:  Though I'm thinking that none of the show is aired until it is all over.  So never mind.



True, they could put Colton in the very next season and the new players still wouldn't know what he said before, because the next season is being shot while this one is being aired.  That's why Russell got away with his bully antics for two straight seasons, but got booted in the third, because by then everybody knew his game and didn't like it.


----------



## Foxfyre

syrenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were ever going to bring someone back its him....no worries about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but Jeff seemed pretty adament that if he was medi-vaced out, he would be out of the game.  It was interesting though that this last segment had a reward challenge but no immunity challenge.  Just the merge.
> 
> So you may be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, i mean they will bring him back for another season. Funny thing is... when he was taken out and the male/female numbers were even...i excreted a merge.
Click to expand...


Could be.  Russell, scoundrel that he was, was in his own way more lovable than Colton and actually had a following of admirers which I doubt Colton does.  But as somebody everybody loves to hate, Colton definitely filled that slot, so you could very well be right that they'll bring him back for that reason if nothing else.

Colton being gay probably didn't have much to do with his temperament//dispostion/empathy though.  Ever watch Project Runway?  Most of the guys on that show are gay and you frequently see one or two just as ruthless and even cruelly blunt as Colton; but that is certainly a trait you find with some straight people too.  So I think if anything, it reminds us that we can't stereotype people even in a good way based on sexual orientation.   There is just so many inconsistencies with Colton, however--his bluntness which is uncharaceristic even in a cutthroat game like Survivor--his spoiled, ugly, hately rich kid persona--his self identification as a Republican, etc. etc. etc.--all raises my suspicions that a lot of that was intentional and contrived.  I would like to think the Survivor producers/director would not intentionally do that, but hey, without ratings they don't make money.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I believe there's a goodly portion of this show scripted and heavily edited . . . for our viewing pleasure, of course!  lol

Jeff:  "Colton, it's me Jeff with the medics here".
Medics ask Colton questions . . does it hurt more here or here, etc.
Jeff:  "Medics, what exactly do you hope to discover with these questions"?

Uh, how about they're trying to figure out _what's wrong with Colton_, Jeff.  Duh.  


I don't care if players play the lying/deceiving/thieving game . . but Colton and Alicia were nothing but nasty to other players, personally insulting them time and again.  He views some of the other players with such disdain . . .he said the same thing about Bill and Christina . . I can't even stand to look at them, their voice is sooo annoying, I can't even stand to be around them, they  have to go, blah, blah, blah.  And to Christina . . you have three choices, stay for two more days then go, leave now or jump in the fire  . . and his little airhead sidekick Alicia is right there beside him, yammering away.  My, my how quickly she changed her tune when the tables were turned.  The only smart thing Colton did was to keep the immunity idol as a souvenir  . . and he _that_ because he's a selfish, self centered prick, not out of some smart game move.


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom-boing said:


> I believe there's a goodly portion of this show scripted and heavily edited . . . for our viewing pleasure, of course!  lol
> 
> Jeff:  "Colton, it's me Jeff with the medics here".
> Medics ask Colton questions . . does it hurt more here or here, etc.
> Jeff:  "Medics, what exactly do you hope to discover with these questions"?
> 
> Uh, how about they're trying to figure out _what's wrong with Colton_, Jeff.  Duh.
> 
> 
> I don't care if players play the lying/deceiving/thieving game . . but Colton and Alicia were nothing but nasty to other players, personally insulting them time and again.  He views some of the other players with such disdain . . .he said the same thing about Bill and Christina . . I can't even stand to look at them, their voice is sooo annoying, I can't even stand to be around them, they  have to go, blah, blah, blah.  And to Christina . . you have three choices, stay for two more days then go, leave now or jump in the fire  . . and his little airhead sidekick Alicia is right there beside him, yammering away.  My, my how quickly she changed her tune when the tables were turned.  The only smart thing Colton did was to keep the immunity idol as a souvenir  . . and he _that_ because he's a selfish, self centered prick, not out of some smart game move.



But then shortly after we have those images of the 'sick' Colton being cradled against Christina's chest, not being comforted by Alicia or anybody else.

Didn't anybody else see that as a little odd?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Foxfyre said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there's a goodly portion of this show scripted and heavily edited . . . for our viewing pleasure, of course!  lol
> 
> Jeff:  "Colton, it's me Jeff with the medics here".
> Medics ask Colton questions . . does it hurt more here or here, etc.
> Jeff:  "Medics, what exactly do you hope to discover with these questions"?
> 
> Uh, how about they're trying to figure out _what's wrong with Colton_, Jeff.  Duh.
> 
> 
> I don't care if players play the lying/deceiving/thieving game . . but Colton and Alicia were nothing but nasty to other players, personally insulting them time and again.  He views some of the other players with such disdain . . .he said the same thing about Bill and Christina . . I can't even stand to look at them, their voice is sooo annoying, I can't even stand to be around them, they  have to go, blah, blah, blah.  And to Christina . . you have three choices, stay for two more days then go, leave now or jump in the fire  . . and his little airhead sidekick Alicia is right there beside him, yammering away.  My, my how quickly she changed her tune when the tables were turned.  The only smart thing Colton did was to keep the immunity idol as a souvenir  . . and he _that_ because he's a selfish, self centered prick, not out of some smart game move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then shortly after we have those images of the 'sick' Colton being cradled against Christina's chest, not being comforted by Alicia or anybody else.
> 
> Didn't anybody else see that as a little odd?
Click to expand...


Oh, totally.  I said earlier . . she was being way nicer to him that I ever would have, considering how awful they were to her.  Strikes me as quite 'scripted'.  Who knows, maybe Colton's nastiness is also scripted (although he seems sincere with his words, imo).


----------



## Polk

A bunch of people whining on a beach. Pass.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Tarzan is such a prick. Which makes him the perfect person to drag to the end. Lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Polk said:


> A bunch of people whining on a beach. Pass.



And that's different than a bunch of people whining on a forum how? 

At least my tv doesn't call me names.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

They edit tons of footage and decide what fits into the narrative that they want. 



Grampa Murked U said:


> Tarzan is such a prick. Which makes him the perfect person to drag to the end. Lol



Yes, he would make a great goat but there are a lot of people left and he'll have to get past all of them, and he's ripe for being off already. There are others (Michael, Leif, Alicia) that are in vulnerable positions right now as well. It's hard to believe people actually let that Tarzan person perform elective plastic surgery on them.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well, I've always considered myself to be of normal intelligence and well enough educated to get by.  But I swear I'm not smart enough to figure out the logic on Survivor.  This week totally blind sided me.

But oh well.  I'll just have to depend on the rest of you to splain it to me.


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> Well, I've always considered myself to be of normal intelligence and well enough educated to get by.  But I swear I'm not smart enough to figure out the logic on Survivor.  This week totally blind sided me.
> 
> But oh well.  I'll just have to depend on the rest of you to splain it to me.



I've given up explaining the guys.  If you're willing to give up immunity and a good meal, you'll do just about anything!


----------



## konradv

No comments on the last show?  We aren't giving up on them, are we?  Guys could have gone to the merge up two, now they're down two.  Wierd crew.


----------



## strollingbones

i watched and i am not sure why


----------



## Foxfyre

Still watching faithfully.  Lacking the strong personalities and characters that we've had in past seasons, most espevcially since Colton left, it's all sort of hum drum now.  Mr. Foxfyre and I were discussing last night that the 'one world' concept changed some of the character of the game too.  You don't see the strong tribal allegiances and unwavering aliances that are usually the norm.

But the girls do seem to be allied in systematically picking off the guys now, and I get that.  Has there ever been a Survivor with all women left at the end?


----------



## strollingbones

i love jeff calling the one tribe ...the tribe of misfits


----------



## Zoom-boing

I was surprised that Mike got the axe.  Did just the wimminz vote him off or did Troyzan (not to be confused with old guy who is a doc Tarzan) vote for Mike too?  

It seems like Kim and her buddy (the pretty one) are trying to play both 'wimminz alliance' and 'salani alliance'.  Somethings gotta give.


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> Still watching faithfully.  Lacking the strong personalities and characters that we've had in past seasons, most espevcially since Colton left, it's all sort of hum drum now.  Mr. Foxfyre and I were discussing last night that the 'one world' concept changed some of the character of the game too.  You don't see the strong tribal allegiances and unwavering aliances that are usually the norm.
> 
> But the girls do seem to be allied in systematically picking off the guys now, and I get that.  Has there ever been a Survivor with all women left at the end?



Fans vs Favorites ended that way.  The last guy gave up his immunity necklace to save one of his female tribemates, then she voted him off.  One of the all-time dumb moves!  Never give up immunity.


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still watching faithfully.  Lacking the strong personalities and characters that we've had in past seasons, most espevcially since Colton left, it's all sort of hum drum now.  Mr. Foxfyre and I were discussing last night that the 'one world' concept changed some of the character of the game too.  You don't see the strong tribal allegiances and unwavering aliances that are usually the norm.
> 
> But the girls do seem to be allied in systematically picking off the guys now, and I get that.  Has there ever been a Survivor with all women left at the end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans vs Favorites ended that way.  The last guy gave up his immunity necklace to save one of his female tribemates, then she voted him off.  One of the all-time dumb moves!  Never give up immunity.
Click to expand...


Ah, okay.  Survivor had been running for a few seasons before Hombre (Mr. Foxfyre) and I got hooked.  There of course are two games in progress.  One is staying in the game long enough to be in the final three.  The other is not making so many enemies on the jury, as Russell did, so that there is no chance to be voted the winner.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

This season has sucked from the beginning. No personalities. Colton wasn't special and brought nothing but hate and bigotry to the show. A bunch of weak players with no spine. I suppose if feeding off negativity is your thing then Colton was a plus. 

One world as w concept failed. It did not allow strong bonds to be made and then an early reshuffling of the tribes just made it worse. The men all deserve to be gone after being stupid enough to follow the bigot. In the end Colton wins because he caused the men to be decimated and that's just what he wanted from day one. 

The season is a fail in my opinion and if next season is no better the show has found its end.


----------



## konradv

Grampa Murked U said:


> This season has sucked from the beginning. No personalities. Colton wasn't special and brought nothing but hate and bigotry to the show. A bunch of weak players with no spine. I suppose if feeding off negativity is your thing then Colton was a plus.
> 
> One world as w concept failed. It did not allow strong bonds to be made and then an early reshuffling of the tribes just made it worse. The men all deserve to be gone after being stupid enough to follow the bigot. In the end Colton wins because he caused the men to be decimated and that's just what he wanted from day one.
> 
> The season is a fail in my opinion and if next season is no better the show has found its end.



I've said this before, but a twist I'd like to see is one where people are selected for the show in pairs, but put on different tribes.  At the merge what wins out, tribal loyalty or personal loyalty?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Grampa Murked U said:


> This season has sucked from the beginning. No personalities. Colton wasn't special and brought nothing but hate and bigotry to the show. A bunch of weak players with no spine. I suppose if feeding off negativity is your thing then Colton was a plus.
> 
> One world as w concept failed. It did not allow strong bonds to be made and then an early reshuffling of the tribes just made it worse. The men all deserve to be gone after being stupid enough to follow the bigot. In the end Colton wins because he caused the men to be decimated and that's just what he wanted from day one.
> 
> The season is a fail in my opinion and if next season is no better the show has found its end.




I agree.  I've found this season to be boring at best  . . . not even sure why I bother to watch.  

As a side note --- I saw an commercial on A&E yesterday.  Apparently they gave Russell his own show.  Something about flipping or fixing up houses or something.  I think it's called Flipping Out.  From the little I saw he still seems like an angry little leprechaun.


----------



## Foxfyre

I think you guys are missing an important component to almost all good story lines.  There has to be a villain.  Somebody that it is okay to righteously hate even when there is a sympathetic element to the character.  Russell fit that role which is why Survivor with him on it was so compelling.  Colton also fit that role.  I can appreciate that ya'll don't like either character.  But the fact is, the show was far more interesting with them on it.  The show simply needs one or two or more compelling, polarizing figures.  They aren't there to be loved.  They are there to add flavor to the soup.

Ditto for the nerdy players that you identify with and find yourself pulling for.  Think Cochrane.  Or the truly mysterious and wierd.  Think Coach.   Or the talented beautiful people that you just like to look at.  Think Boston Rob.

This season doesn't have any of those since Colton left.  The closest to it is Tarzan, but even he isn't a compelling personality.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Yikes, Tarzan is a nut. If he truly is a Dr I'm shocked. Talk about 0 personality. 

I hope the oriental girl wins. Beyond that I couldn't care less. 

I do get your bad guy/good guy thing. However that does not require the bad guy to be hateful. Being devious does not require hate. If that's all its about I could watch any reality show on mtv.


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> Yikes, Tarzan is a nut. If he truly is a Dr I'm shocked. Talk about 0 personality.
> 
> I hope the oriental girl wins. Beyond that I couldn't care less.
> 
> I do get your bad guy/good guy thing. However that does not require the bad guy to be hateful. Being devious does not require hate. If that's all its about I could watch any reality show on mtv.



Yeah, the bad guy has to be a little hateful to be a bad guy.  Otherwise he won't be a villain.  It requires an odd mix of wanting him/her to get his/her come uppance along with a begrudging admiration for how s/he finds ways to beat the odds and a frustration that he/she always seems to be able to do so.


----------



## Amelia

Well, Jay's trusting nature and loose lips got Troyzan's idol flushed AND himself voted off.  

If he hadn't blabbed and the men had stuck together .....


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> I think you guys are missing an important component to almost all good story lines.  There has to be a villain.  Somebody that it is okay to righteously hate even when there is a sympathetic element to the character.  Russell fit that role which is why Survivor with him on it was so compelling.  Colton also fit that role.  I can appreciate that ya'll don't like either character.  But the fact is, the show was far more interesting with them on it.  The show simply needs one or two or more compelling, polarizing figures.  They aren't there to be loved.  They are there to add flavor to the soup.
> 
> Ditto for the nerdy players that you identify with and find yourself pulling for.  Think Cochrane.  Or the truly mysterious and wierd.  Think Coach.   Or the talented beautiful people that you just like to look at.  Think Boston Rob.
> 
> This season doesn't have any of those since Colton left.  The closest to it is Tarzan, but even he isn't a compelling personality.



Oh Boston Rob and that wicked Boston accent...it gave me butterflies.


----------



## syrenn

i love this show..... lol.


----------



## Amelia

lol








stray thought ... how long has it been since they've had people eat gross stuff in a challenge?

I started watching a few seasons ago and remember one episode where they drank slimy aquatic animals which had been put into a blender.  But can't remember anything terribly awful since then.  I kinda expected more super gross stuff.  Did it used to happen more frequently in the early seasons?


----------



## syrenn

Amelia said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stray thought ... how long has it been since they've had people eat gross stuff in a challenge?
> 
> I started watching a few seasons ago and remember one episode where they drank slimy aquatic animals which had been put into a blender.  But can't remember anything terribly awful since then.  I kinda expected more super gross stuff.  Did it used to happen more frequently in the early seasons?




it used to happen every season.... it was something you could count on. I don't thing its happened in a good 5 years now .....


----------



## Amelia

That's the impression I got from overhearing little things back when I thought I'd never watch reality TV.  

I just checked out a list of seasons on Wiki.  This is Season 24.  Looks like I only started watching in Season 19.  So I really am a latecomer.  I don't know what pre-Russell-Hantz Survivor was like.


----------



## strollingbones

it is bad enough they dont wear shirts but really the speedos on the old guy really?


----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> it is bad enough they dont wear shirts but really the speedos on the old guy really?



I thought they were wimminz panties.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Early survivor was a lot better. The show as of late seems like actual surviving is no longer a focus. Hell they get food all the time now. It's just not the same. They used to have to actually struggle to "survive" More of a personality show now. 

I liked someones idea of couples survivor.


----------



## Sherry

Amelia said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stray thought ... how long has it been since they've had people eat gross stuff in a challenge?
> 
> I started watching a few seasons ago and remember one episode where they drank slimy aquatic animals which had been put into a blender.  But can't remember anything terribly awful since then.  I kinda expected more super gross stuff.  Did it used to happen more frequently in the early seasons?



Those were awesome...last season though when they all had to swap spit on that roast thing that they had to chew on, and Cochran pointed out they'd all end up with herpes, was totally gross!!


----------



## Foxfyre

strollingbones said:


> it is bad enough they dont wear shirts but really the speedos on the old guy really?



No kidding.  There are some things that you just don't want to see, and once seen, there is simply no way to un-see them.  But I did find myself looking at almost anything else to avoid looking at that.  

The pink shorts on the 'federal agent' last season were bad enough, but funny.  Not Tarzan's speedos.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Grampa Murked U said:


> Early survivor was a lot better. The show as of late seems like actual surviving is no longer a focus. Hell they get food all the time now. It's just not the same. They used to have to actually struggle to "survive" More of a personality show now.
> 
> I liked someones idea of couples survivor.



I want to know how these guys are constantly munching on coconut and not in dire straights.  Coconut acts as a laxative.  

Ewwww.


----------



## konradv

Grampa Murked U said:


> Early survivor was a lot better. The show as of late seems like actual surviving is no longer a focus. Hell they get food all the time now. It's just not the same. They used to have to actually struggle to "survive" More of a personality show now.
> 
> I liked someones idea of couples survivor.



I think they're giving them more food because in some of the early shows people got so weak all they did was lay around.  Now there's more strategizing and scrambling going on.  While there is a survival against the elements aspect to the show, it's really about surviving the social part of the game, i.e. Big Brother on the Beach.


----------



## Foxfyre

I had wondered about that in some of the earlier shows.  There was one in which nobody had drinking water until they were able to make fire and boil the water to decontaminate it.  One of the contestants was so afraid of becoming dehydrated that she drank the contaminated water.  (With no apparent ill effect it seems.)

But excessive food deprivation for people of normal weight and dehydration for anybody can have serious effects on one's health.  And apparently they were't allowed to catch and eat the crabs and other sea creatures?????   There are some 'rules of the game' that apparently are never brought up.


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> I had wondered about that in some of the earlier shows.  There was one in which nobody had drinking water until they were able to make fire and boil the water to decontaminate it.  One of the contestants was so afraid of becoming dehydrated that she drank the contaminated water.  (With no apparent ill effect it seems.)
> 
> But excessive food deprivation for people of normal weight and dehydration for anybody can have serious effects on one's health.  And apparently they were't allowed to catch and eat the crabs and other sea creatures?????   There are some 'rules of the game' that apparently are never brought up.



I can't recall a show in which they weren't allowed to fish, if fishable water was available.  I do recall one island that had lots of snakes, but they weren't allowed to kill and eat them.  Then there was the pig in Season 2!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

konradv said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had wondered about that in some of the earlier shows.  There was one in which nobody had drinking water until they were able to make fire and boil the water to decontaminate it.  One of the contestants was so afraid of becoming dehydrated that she drank the contaminated water.  (With no apparent ill effect it seems.)
> 
> But excessive food deprivation for people of normal weight and dehydration for anybody can have serious effects on one's health.  And apparently they were't allowed to catch and eat the crabs and other sea creatures?????   There are some 'rules of the game' that apparently are never brought up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall a show in which they weren't allowed to fish, if fishable water was available.  I do recall one island that had lots of snakes, but they weren't allowed to kill and eat them.  *Then there was the pig in Season 2! *
Click to expand...


Hey! I only watched, I was not a participant.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

So I'm the first to opine this week eh. Well this week was actually somewhat exciting for a change. To see the underdog triumph is always fun. Granted it may be short lived but a win is a win. I was however stunned to see the low fruit reject such an obvious plan to further their game. Course I guess they are low hanging fruit for a reason. 

Anyhow, I hope you all enjoyed the latest installment.


----------



## ginscpy

The show is becoming stale and formula.

Would n't surprise me if the surviros gorged themselves on food off camera.


----------



## Sherry

Maybe because of liability issues, but it seems like they don't go hungry the way they used to on past seasons. Real physical hunger makes the mind work on a different level.


----------



## Foxfyre

Tonight's episode was okay but rather ho hum for me.  Once Troyzan won immunity, it was just a matter of which of the other two guys would be voted off.  And even that wasn't much of a mystery since Tarzan has allied with the girls.

Where it will get interesting when the last guy plus Christine exit and then the rest of the girls have to start voting each other off.


----------



## Amelia

Does Tarzan's game make any sense?

Why did he vote Leif?


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Does Tarzan's game make any sense?



Well as much as anybody else's I guess.  A lot of younger, stronger guys are now out of the game or on the jury and he's still there.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Amelia said:


> Does Tarzan's game make any sense?
> 
> Why did he vote Leif?



Because he knew if the proposal troyzan put forward failed it was either him or leif. 

Self preservation.


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Tarzan's game make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as much as anybody else's I guess.  A lot of younger, stronger guys are now out of the game or on the jury and he's still there.
Click to expand...


Think there are any promises of post-Survivor body work on Tarzan's part?


----------



## konradv

Grampa Murked U said:


> So I'm the first to opine this week eh. Well this week was actually somewhat exciting for a change. To see the underdog triumph is always fun. Granted it may be short lived but a win is a win. I was however stunned to see the low fruit reject such an obvious plan to further their game. Course I guess they are low hanging fruit for a reason.



The major problem with that strategy is, whichever way it goes, somebody's going to be #5.  If you can't convince #5 they'll be any better off, they're not going to risk jury votes screwing their alliance.  That's a sure route to second place.


----------



## Trajan

Sherry said:


> Maybe because of liability issues, but it seems like they don't go hungry the way they used to on past seasons. Real physical hunger makes the mind work on a different level.



agreed, I have not heard one person (except kat like week 2 and shes a moron anyway) who said they were hungry.


Frankly I cannot recall seeing them eat much all except when they caught some fish......you don't see them scrambling for food , hunting even,  fishing now....

I remember the colby season specifically, in the outback I think it was, they had a big storm and flood, they ran out of rice and jeff made them trade their tarp for  a can of rice and told them, that was it....thats all they would get...none of these folks seem run down or are bitching about or have lost major weight that you could see.


----------



## Trajan

and on another note- this has got to be the weakest grp mentally I have seen and I have watched them all. the men are off the chart stupid, they give up immunity, then troyzan takes 3 weeks to figure our hes been played by kim and NOW hes looking to flip Elysha and Cristina..he should have been working on them, and if so I beleive this week he might have pulled it off...and tarzan? his vote for lief put him out, he could have tied it if he voted for kim,  the brain dead jackass.


----------



## Amelia

How many of those people are trying for a million as of this episode?

Kat seems to have awakened ... too late.  

This looks to be a slow march to Kim taking the money, with a slight chance that Chelsea could pull off an upset.


----------



## Foxfyre

I was half expecting Elysha and Christina to flip this week.  Their only hope, short of winning immunity every week, is to make it to at least the final three was to go to Troyzan.  They have to see the handwriting on the wall as to what the pecking order is.  Forming an alliance with Troyzan and Tarzan to me was the only sane move.  But I guess they blew that.


----------



## Trajan

Foxfyre said:


> I was half expecting Elysha and Christina to flip this week.  Their only hope, short of winning immunity every week, is to make it to at least the final three was to go to Troyzan.  They have to see the handwriting on the wall as to what the pecking order is.  Forming an alliance with Troyzan and Tarzan to me was the only sane move.  But I guess they blew that.



I am going to say it right out, they are to effing stupid to flip. kat had her chance,  instead the mewling dolt just followed the pack,  again. 

she could have had Christina out and troyzan as the lighting rod, no one sees your vote,  lie dummy and blame Elysha...

I have to say this is the stupidest grp,. top to bottom I have ever seen in all 22 seasons....seriously. 

and as a first, there is not one person left I WANT  to see win.


----------



## Amelia

Bet the editors LOVED putting this episode together! lol

They finally had some great material to work with!


----------



## syrenn

Amelia said:


> Bet the editors LOVED putting this episode together! lol
> 
> They finally had some great material to work with!




So much for loving blind sides and thinking they are fun..... 


cool beans!


----------



## Foxfyre

Was out all evening and just now watched tonight's episode on DVR.  I'll have to say that the one I most wanted to leave tonight was Kat.  So this was a good night.


----------



## Trajan

Foxfyre said:


> Was out all evening and just now watched tonight's episode on DVR.  I'll have to say that the one I most wanted to leave tonight was Kat.  So this was a good night.



me to, just finished it. 

I have so say;  If I had to draw an animated caricature of a self involved, spoiled, cretinous, face-book generation dolt,  it would be Kat. 

If she were my daughter I would disown her ass.


----------



## Foxfyre

Have you guys seen that Russell Krantz has his own reality show on A&E?   Premiers tomorrow or Sunday I think.


----------



## Amelia

Pretty sad episode tonight.  The closest they could find to drama is Alicia fooling herself into thinking that she is in control of the game?

That might be interesting if Alicia was interesting but ... 

Hey you show vets, has there ever been a more boring cast than this one?


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Pretty sad episode tonight.  The closest they could find to drama is Alicia fooling herself into thinking that she is in control of the game?
> 
> That might be interesting if Alicia was interesting but ...
> 
> Hey you show vets, has there ever been a more boring cast than this one?



Yes, since Colton left, there hasn't been much to inspire much inspiration, dislike, affection, or interest. 

Mercifully it will be over next week and then maybe they'll get back to business in the next season.  If there IS a next season.  It would be tragic if they ended the series on this low note though.

By the way I watch the season's premiere of Russell's reality show.  It sucked.


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sad episode tonight.  The closest they could find to drama is Alicia fooling herself into thinking that she is in control of the game?
> 
> That might be interesting if Alicia was interesting but ...
> 
> Hey you show vets, has there ever been a more boring cast than this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, since Colton left, there hasn't been much to inspire much inspiration, dislike, affection, or interest.
> 
> Mercifully it will be over next week and then maybe they'll get back to business in the next season.  If there IS a next season.  It would be tragic if they ended the series on this low note though.
> 
> By the way I watch the season's premiere of Russell's reality show.  It sucked.
Click to expand...


The whole incident with Russell getting physical right off the bat when the officer arrived just made me want to flip off the tv...he acted like a complete douche.


----------



## Amelia

I don't have cable so I didn't get to see it.  Didn't feel a great loss.   Russell's pretty creepy.  

How close did he come to "normal" in the non-Survivor setting?




Edit: didn't see Sherry's post when I posted this one.  So ... not that close to normal?


----------



## Amelia

"Normal" probably isn't the word I'm looking for.   But I was wondering if he could manage "not-reptilian" ....


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> I don't have cable so I didn't get to see it.  Didn't feel a great loss.   Russell's pretty creepy.
> 
> How close did he come to "normal" in the non-Survivor setting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: didn't see Sherry's post when I posted this one.  So ... not that close to normal?



Well normal for Russell.  Manipulative, dishonest, scheming, willing to bend any rules he can get away with, willing to take the historical value out of an old house, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Amelia said:


> Pretty sad episode tonight.  The closest they could find to drama is Alicia fooling herself into thinking that she is in control of the game?
> 
> That might be interesting if Alicia was interesting but ...
> 
> Hey you show vets, has there ever been a more boring cast than this one?





Never.  Snore-fest season, imo.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Foxfyre said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sad episode tonight.  The closest they could find to drama is Alicia fooling herself into thinking that she is in control of the game?
> 
> That might be interesting if Alicia was interesting but ...
> 
> Hey you show vets, has there ever been a more boring cast than this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, since Colton left, there hasn't been much to inspire much inspiration, dislike, affection, or interest.
> 
> Mercifully it will be over next week and then maybe they'll get back to business in the next season.  If there IS a next season.  It would be tragic if they ended the series on this low note though.
> 
> *By the way I watch the season's premiere of Russell's reality show.  It sucked.*
Click to expand...


I lasted until the first commercial.  It was just awful.  Aside from the fact that they already have several of these types of shows.  Russell is still a petulant baby who's mad he lost Survivor.  He's gonna be even madder cause this show will surely be axed!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Was glad that Tarzan got the boot rather than Chelsea.  Of the remaining 5, Alicia and Christina need to go.  Where does Alicia get off thinking she's running the show?  She's playing the best social game?  Oh yeah, Kim is doing that for her.  Sweet, keep up the good work Kim.  Unless Alicia wins immunity next week it should be her turn to be booted.  Then Christina (what a hanging-on, spineless player she is).  I would be fine with Kim, Chelsea or Sabrina winning, although I'd like to Kim win because she seems to be playing the game very well.


----------



## Trajan

frankly I have zero interest in the rest of the season, zip zero nada none, not a smidgen..


let me say she ( Kim) should win bus shes no uber gamer, she lucked into it and it the best of the turkeys........Kim was set up by the other woman's lack of spunk intellect and 'game'....kat Christina,  Alicia are follower donkeys, its a close one as to who was actually stupider, Christina or kat,

and the men are a world class bunch of goofs ( or that is were ) lack of intellect, they were an  incredible array of nitwits ( troyzan) and silly bastards ( colton) and brain dead boobs with no plan/strategy what so ever ( tarzan)...

in what can be seen as only a fitting end-  they will have to vote for a woman to win.....


oh and another random thought to add to the what appears to be lack of starvation....I remember in an after game talk on the set  ( season 8 I think) jeff swore that the season, that is the challenges rewards merges etc. were all worked out ahead of time, before the first 'day' and un-amendable. 

If anyone believes that now I have a bridge to sell you...I'd say they started 4-5 years ago....  they began to choreograph the show by weekly segments, according to who they would like to see stay, maybe as far back as  back in rob 2 I think....the merges that occur just at the right time, the idols found and/or put in play, the challenges that don't require brute strength OR endurance compared to who is left and their abilities/strengths....my wife think this is it...last season. we're done.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I found it quite humorous last week when Kat went on about being blind-sided was funny and all then she burst into tears when it happened to her.

Yes, she will be remembered as the most naive player evah.


----------



## Foxfyre

Actually, there was a part of me that was wanting Tarzan to make it to the final three, and putting the guys in the position of having to vote for one of the girls that they had completely dismissed as irrelevent or for Tarzan who betrayed their gender entirely.  That might have made for an interesting finale anyway.  

I honestly don't care who wins at this time.  I am not as convinced that Christina is a dumb as some of you see her, though I really don't know, but I tend toward the underdog and the one that the others hold in contempt through no fault of her own.  But Alicia and Christian sealed their fates absolutely by voting off Tarzan last night.  They are both dead meat now, unless one of the other girls betrays their three-way alliance.


----------



## Amelia

I just realized that the season finale will be up against _Once Upon a Time_ on ABC and _Celebrity Apprentice_ on NBC.

And I can't record shows.

Choices, choices.



I'll probably be flipping back and forth between _Once Upon a Time_ and _Survivor_ for the first hour.  A little curious about the resolution of the cliffhanger from last week's _Celebrity_ but, meh, I can let that one go.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Amelia said:


> I just realized that the season finale will be up against _Once Upon a Time_ on ABC and _Celebrity Apprentice_ on NBC.
> 
> And I can't record shows.
> 
> Choices, choices.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably be flipping back and forth between _Once Upon a Time_ and _Survivor_ for the first hour.  A little curious about the resolution of the cliffhanger from last week's _Celebrity_ but, meh, I can let that one go.



It's also on during the series finale of Desperate Housewives and Mad Men.  Good thing we have dvd recorders and On Demand!


----------



## Foxfyre

Can you watch some or all on your computer?  Just go to the network website and you can usually view the shows there.


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the season finale will be up against _Once Upon a Time_ on ABC and _Celebrity Apprentice_ on NBC.
> 
> And I can't record shows.
> 
> Choices, choices.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably be flipping back and forth between _Once Upon a Time_ and _Survivor_ for the first hour.  A little curious about the resolution of the cliffhanger from last week's _Celebrity_ but, meh, I can let that one go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also on during the series finale of Desperate Housewives and Mad Men.  Good thing we have dvd recorders and On Demand!
Click to expand...


multiplicity dvr here


----------



## Trajan

Foxfyre said:


> Actually, there was a part of me that was wanting Tarzan to make it to the final three, and putting the guys in the position of having to vote for one of the girls that they had completely dismissed as irrelevent or for Tarzan who betrayed their gender entirely.  That might have made for an interesting finale anyway.
> 
> I honestly don't care who wins at this time.  I am not as convinced that Christina is a dumb as some of you see her, though I really don't know, but I tend toward the underdog and the one that the others hold in contempt through no fault of her own.  But Alicia and Christian sealed their fates absolutely by voting off Tarzan last night.  They are both dead meat now, unless one of the other girls betrays their three-way alliance.



me too, and I will be ecstatic to see Alicia get the axe....kim should win, shes played them all.


----------



## Foxfyre

I HATE when we have too many choices for viewing.

Tonight is the Season finale of Celebrity Apprentice.
Tonight is the Season finale of Survivor.
They move Harry's Law to Sunday night--the ONLY dramatic show we watch.

And Food Network Star premieres tonight--something I've been looking forward to for awhile now.

And our DVR only allows us to record two channels at a time and, if you are watching TV, you have to be watching one of those two channels.


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> I HATE when we have too many choices for viewing.
> 
> Tonight is the Season finale of Celebrity Apprentice.
> Tonight is the Season finale of Survivor.
> They move Harry's Law to Sunday night--the ONLY dramatic show we watch.
> 
> And Food Network Star premieres tonight--something I've been looking forward to for awhile now.
> 
> And our DVR only allows us to record two channels at a time and, if you are watching TV, you have to be watching one of those two channels.



If you have more than one television, let the one with the DVR tape Survivor and CA while you watch Harry's Law live on the other set. DVR Food Network Star on the rerun showing from 12am-2am.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I have it on good authority that Rupert wins.


----------



## Foxfyre

LOL, none of them are on a Murdock channel 

But Sherry is right.  I can catch the Food Network Star rerun at 10 pm (Mouuntain Time), can watch Harry's Law that precedes CA on that channel and be recording Suvivor.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I will be surprised if Kim doesn't win.

CA's winner is harder to gauge . . . could even be Arsenio, if not Clay.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Most predictable boring season ever. Glad its over.


----------



## Sherry

So I'm guessing Colton is one of the three being brought back.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sherry said:


> So I'm guessing Colton is one of the three being brought back.



Did they say that on the reunion show (I didn't watch it)?  Colton was a vile, nasty, snob of utmost proportions and if they bring him back I will not watch.

Kim won, right? Mad Men came on so I didn't see the vote but since she was sitting in the #1 spot I assume she won.  Good for her.  I liked her explanation at the end (last tribal)  . . . she was there to play a game and that's exactly what she did and how she handled each decision, even if it meant pissing some people off or ditching one alliance for another/playing both sides of the fence.

Who won the $100K best player (or whatever it's called) prize?


----------



## Amelia

Zoom-boing said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing Colton is one of the three being brought back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say that on the reunion show (I didn't watch it)?  Colton was a vile, nasty, snob of utmost proportions and if they bring him back I will not watch.
> 
> Kim won, right? Mad Men came on so I didn't see the vote but since she was sitting in the #1 spot I assume she won.  Good for her.  I liked her explanation at the end (last tribal)  . . . she was there to play a game and that's exactly what she did and how she handled each decision, even if it meant pissing some people off or ditching one alliance for another/playing both sides of the fence.
> 
> Who won the $100K best player (or whatever it's called) prize?
Click to expand...



I missed the first hour of _Survivor_ because I went for the _Once Upon a Time_ finale.


Kim won the audience vote.

Mayim Bialik said that if they brought Colton back, that's a show she would watch.

Colton was sort of apologetic and was unhappy about the feedback he got on the things he said but he was pleased by the comments about how the game got boring after he left.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Amelia said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing Colton is one of the three being brought back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say that on the reunion show (I didn't watch it)?  Colton was a vile, nasty, snob of utmost proportions and if they bring him back I will not watch.
> 
> Kim won, right? Mad Men came on so I didn't see the vote but since she was sitting in the #1 spot I assume she won.  Good for her.  I liked her explanation at the end (last tribal)  . . . she was there to play a game and that's exactly what she did and how she handled each decision, even if it meant pissing some people off or ditching one alliance for another/playing both sides of the fence.
> 
> Who won the $100K best player (or whatever it's called) prize?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the first hour of _Survivor_ because I went for the _Once Upon a Time_ finale.
> 
> 
> Kim won the audience vote.
> 
> Mayim Bialik said that if they brought Colton back, that's a show she would watch.
> 
> Colton was sort of apologetic and was unhappy about the feedback he got on the things he said but he was pleased by the comments about how the game got boring after he left.
Click to expand...


Wait, Kim won the audience vote?  Did she win the million dollars/sole survivor?


----------



## Amelia

Yup.  She won all the money available for the night.


----------



## Trajan

'Survivor One World' finale lowest-rated ever | Inside TV | EW.com





my dvr did NOT record it, don;'t know why, maybe it gave me a break. 

who were the other 2..in the finals?


----------



## whitehall

There is a History Channel or Nat-Geo show called "I survived". These are true accounts of people who survived horrific experiences. The other day they interviewed a guy who survived 78 days on a life raft in the Pacific a couple of years ago. That's a "survivor". What you people are watching is a scripted show about fun in the sun.


----------



## Foxfyre

Trajan said:


> 'Survivor One World' finale lowest-rated ever | Inside TV | EW.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dvr did NOT record it, don;'t know why, maybe it gave me a break.
> 
> who were the other 2..in the finals?



It was Kim, Sabrina, and Chelsea at the final tribal council.  Sabrina got one or two votes, Chelsea none.  Kim pretty well swept the field and got the million plus she also won the audience's favorite for another $100,000.   The only problem is that she is probably one of the more forgettable Survivor winners.

Jeff promises next season will be better.


----------



## Trajan

promises promises


----------



## bayoubill

Zona said:


> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.



I've heard of it...

think I mighta watched some of it years ago... as I recall, some fat fuck ran around naked and the contest came down between him and some dykie chick...


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

whitehall said:


> There is a History Channel or Nat-Geo show called "I survived". These are true accounts of people who survived horrific experiences. The other day they interviewed a guy who survived 78 days on a life raft in the Pacific a couple of years ago. That's a "survivor". What you people are watching is a scripted show about fun in the sun.



Well, whatever you think it is, it's ENTERTAINING.  And fun to watch.

It is not scripted.  Edited, yes, scripted no.  Except for Jeff's part...although he ad libs, also.

Why did you even bother coming on this thread?  If the show is not something that interests you, just stay the fuck away from the show, from discusssions about the show and anything to do with the show.

But to show up on a thread where fans are discussing the show and look down your nose makes you a....prick.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I think Kim is the first one to win both the million dollars  PLUS the audience choice award.  It's always been someone other than the winner who won the audience choice award in the past.

I didn't think she was that great.  I did think she was the clear winner in the end, but I think I would have voted for Tarzan to win the people's choice.  The last surviving man, LOL.


----------



## bayoubill

Zona said:


> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.



after the first season, it hasn't able to hold my attention...

but, then again, many things don't...


----------



## Foxfyre

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I think Kim is the first one to win both the million dollars  PLUS the audience choice award.  It's always been someone other than the winner who won the audience choice award in the past.
> 
> I didn't think she was that great.  I did think she was the clear winner in the end, but I think I would have voted for Tarzan to win the people's choice.  The last surviving man, LOL.



Kim didn't make any enemies, but like I said, she wasn't that compelling a personality either.  one of the more forgettable winners.  But then I guess a lot of Survivor winners are pretty forgettable.  They all can't be Boston Robs.  

I was pulling for Tarzan at the end as the last man standing.  And at least he was interesting in his own wierd wacky way.  I was almost certain Chelsea and Sabrina would dump Kim and keep Tarzan to enhance their own chances but oh well. At that point, none of us really cared who won I think.  All in all a disappointing season about as much fun and interesting as watching paint dry once Colton, the only really interesting character however outrageous, unbelievable, and annoying, left.

Nevertheless, once the new season opens, I'll be there seeing what happens next.


----------



## Foxfyre

canuckski said:


> The best show, the 2 best contestants were Yul and Boston Rob. Those guys were the champions and no one can ever compare to their strategies and personalities that were used to perfectly sway everyone constantly under their spell.



I actually appreciate all who draw you in.  Okay Colton is an intolerable person, but he was nevertheless compelling.  Everybody who watched the show knew who he was and had an opinion about him.  Same with such figures as Coach and Russell and the nekkid guy, etc.   The villains we love to hate are just as important as the heroes we find ourselves pulling for, but they have to be compelling characters that we feel that we come to know.  So many of the contestants I can't even put a face on, much less a name.  But some become part of the lore, they are unforgettable, and that's what keeps pulling us back into the mystique of the show.


----------



## Foxfyre

Time to bump this thread.

SURVIVOR ALERT!!!!!!​
SURVIVOR:  PHILLIPINES premieres tonight.  Check your local schedule and set your DVRs.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dunno if I'm gonna watch this year. Last couple years have run it into the ground


----------



## Sarah G

I never watched it much before.  I might try.


----------



## syrenn

i love survivor!


----------



## Amelia

Blair Warner for the win!  




j/k ... celebrities don't do very well on that show, do they ....


----------



## Sarah G

Where are they gonna be this season?


----------



## strollingbones

arent they suppose to return to the orginal format without all the stupid crap...ie redemption island


----------



## Foxfyre

No clue what the format will be this year, but I'll be back to report.  It airs here at 7 PM MDT


----------



## Sherry

I love me some Survivor!!


----------



## Foxfyre

Yeah, it's one of those shows you either love or you hate.  And even though I have hated it recently, I still am drawn to it like a moth to a flame. So I hope I love it this year.


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> arent they suppose to return to the orginal format without all the stupid crap...ie redemption island



I hope so, because the last couple of them have put me on the fence. Redemption island is horse-hockey.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Was suppose to be at the school open house tonight but storms blew out the transformers so school and everything else was cancelled today/tonight so I get to watch Survivor.  Still don't know if the kids have school tomorrow or not.  Hoping this season of Survivor is better than last.  Looking forward to see Lisa Welchel!


----------



## Politico

I watched one episode in 2001. That was all I could take.


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> Was suppose to be at the school open house tonight but storms blew out the transformers so school and everything else was cancelled today/tonight so I get to watch Survivor.  Still don't know if the kids have school tomorrow or not.  Hoping this season of Survivor is better than last.  Looking forward to see Lisa Welchel!



Well, I want them to starve these fools this time, like they used too.


----------



## Sherry

Trajan said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was suppose to be at the school open house tonight but storms blew out the transformers so school and everything else was cancelled today/tonight so I get to watch Survivor.  Still don't know if the kids have school tomorrow or not.  Hoping this season of Survivor is better than last.  Looking forward to see Lisa Welchel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I want them to starve these fools this time, like they used too.
Click to expand...


I miss the gross out food comps.


----------



## Foxfyre

I'll refrain from comment until I'm sure we've all had a chance to watch.  So far I'm in wait and see if I'm going to like the format this year mode.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dunno folks. 3 tribes? I was just glad Russ didn't get the boot.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I usually have trouble keeping two tribes straight but with three there's less in each tribe so maybe it won't be as confusing.  Who knows.  Russell is the black guy who is back from leaving early from a previous game, right?  I remember liking him before and that he didn't want to be leader he was just kind of voted in to the job.  So why is he 'leading' his tribe this time when he said he wouldn't?   Dumb.  He got lucky that Zane was dopey enough to say 'vote me out, I'm a lug' and they did.  It always amazes me that people try out for this show and don't get into some kind of shape before being on and for the love of God people, learn to make a fire without a kit or flint, like Russell's tribe did.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well the opening episode was kind of interesting.  I wonder if they are going to stay with the 90-minute format?   Actually I thought Zane was going to be one of the most interesting characters so was surprised, and disappointed, that he was the first to go.

Was reading that it is generally the men who are the most compelling or interesting characters.  For some reason it is the rare woman who manages to be really memorable which it is why it is so seldom that they bring a woman back for multiple episodes.  I'm thinking about that.

But I'll be watching this season.


----------



## hortysir

Foxfyre said:


> Well the opening episode was kind of interesting.  I wonder if they are going to stay with the 90-minute format?   Actually I thought Zane was going to be one of the most interesting characters so was surprised, and disappointed, that he was the first to go.
> 
> Was reading that it is generally the men who are the most compelling or interesting characters.  For some reason *it is the rare woman who manages to be really memorable *which it is why it is so seldom that they bring a woman back for multiple episodes.  I'm thinking about that.
> 
> But I'll be watching this season.



I've been in love with Lisa since the Mickey Mouse Club


----------



## Truthseeker420

I watched the 20 or so...


----------



## Foxfyre

hortysir said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the opening episode was kind of interesting.  I wonder if they are going to stay with the 90-minute format?   Actually I thought Zane was going to be one of the most interesting characters so was surprised, and disappointed, that he was the first to go.
> 
> Was reading that it is generally the men who are the most compelling or interesting characters.  For some reason *it is the rare woman who manages to be really memorable *which it is why it is so seldom that they bring a woman back for multiple episodes.  I'm thinking about that.
> 
> But I'll be watching this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in love with Lisa since the Mickey Mouse Club
Click to expand...


Yes, she could be memorable, but based on the previews last night, she may be too much outside the inner circle of her tribe and could be out fairly soon.  We'll hope not.  She is still unmistakably "Blair" isn't she.


----------



## hortysir

Foxfyre said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the opening episode was kind of interesting.  I wonder if they are going to stay with the 90-minute format?   Actually I thought Zane was going to be one of the most interesting characters so was surprised, and disappointed, that he was the first to go.
> 
> Was reading that it is generally the men who are the most compelling or interesting characters.  For some reason *it is the rare woman who manages to be really memorable *which it is why it is so seldom that they bring a woman back for multiple episodes.  I'm thinking about that.
> 
> But I'll be watching this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in love with Lisa since the Mickey Mouse Club
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she could be memorable, but based on the previews last night, she may be too much outside the inner circle of her tribe and could be out fairly soon.  We'll hope not.  She is still unmistakably "Blair" isn't she.
Click to expand...


As a (almost) middle-aged woman with Christian values and manners, she won't last long.

I met her when we were both teens. She was in a movie called The Double McGuffin(sp) they were filming in Savannah where I went to school.
A grounded and humble person.


----------



## Foxfyre

hortysir said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in love with Lisa since the Mickey Mouse Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she could be memorable, but based on the previews last night, she may be too much outside the inner circle of her tribe and could be out fairly soon.  We'll hope not.  She is still unmistakably "Blair" isn't she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a (almost) middle-aged woman with Christian values and manners, she won't last long.
> 
> I met her when we were both teens. She was in a movie called The Double McGuffin(sp) they were filming in Savannah where I went to school.
> A grounded and humble person.
Click to expand...


Yes, I've read that she is a genuinely down to Earth and good person.  And as she expressed last night, she has been out of the entertainment business long enough that, coupled with the 2008 market crash, she has little of the immense wealth enjoyed by most prominent entertainers and actors/actresses.  Certainly the character "Blair" was not anything like the real life Lisa.

Ah well.  I have long given up trying to second guess how Survivor or any of the shows like this will go.  I'm almost never right.


----------



## hortysir

I get SO mad when I hear the losers talking about voting out "So&So" because their "the biggest threat".

Dumbasses! They need these strong players to SURVIVE out there.
Kepp 'em...use 'em....THEN kick 'em out!


----------



## Foxfyre

hortysir said:


> I get SO mad when I hear the losers talking about voting out "So&So" because their "the biggest threat".
> 
> Dumbasses! They need these strong players to SURVIVE out there.
> Kepp 'em...use 'em....THEN kick 'em out!



There are dynamics to be considered indeed.  If you have the strongest tribe physically and creatively, you will likely win challenges and won't have to kick folks out, at least for many weeks.  If you form a strong alliance, you don't have to worry about being voted out when you lose.  But if you tick people off or are so unethical that you incur their disrespect, even if you make it to the end, you won't survive the jury vote.

It is obvious that much of the sea life or reptiles or birds, etc. at location are off limits to the tribes, and in earlier seasons, I could appreciate that the game isn't worth putting people's health into jeopardy by forcing prolonged starvation.  I wish they could negotiate with the host country that the tribes could hunt and eat ANYTHING they could catch and kill out there and make it a true test of survival.   But otherwise, I don't object to the tribes being provided some food.


----------



## Foxfyre

Modern "Survivor"


----------



## Foxfyre




----------



## Sherry

Zoom-boing said:


> I usually have trouble keeping two tribes straight but with three there's less in each tribe so maybe it won't be as confusing.  Who knows.  Russell is the black guy who is back from leaving early from a previous game, right?  I remember liking him before and that he didn't want to be leader he was just kind of voted in to the job.  So why is he 'leading' his tribe this time when he said he wouldn't?   Dumb.  He got lucky that Zane was dopey enough to say 'vote me out, I'm a lug' and they did.  It always amazes me that people try out for this show and don't get into some kind of shape before being on and for the love of God people, learn to make a fire without a kit or flint, like Russell's tribe did.



I don't recall Russell being such an ass last time. That was bullshit how he ordered the girls to do the puzzle, and I think he should have been voted off...but Zane got way too cocky, so he deserved it too.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Foxfyre said:


> Modern "Survivor"



If there's a beer cooler and some fishing gear I'm in.


----------



## Sherry

âFacts of Lifeâ star Lisa Whelchel is divorced after 24 years of marriage | Fall TV - Yahoo! TV


----------



## Zoom-boing

I've had The Facts of Life theme song running my head since Wednesday.  lol


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom-boing said:


> I've had The Facts of Life theme song running my head since Wednesday.  lol



Well we might as well bless everybody until Lisa gets voted off.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_GxXRbSFDg]The Facts Of Life Intro - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Best survivor line ever....

"It a BOOBY trap" lol


----------



## strollingbones

boring and lame....i tried to watch again last night.....boring and lame


----------



## Sarah G

Grampa Murked U said:


> Best survivor line ever....
> 
> "It a BOOBY trap" lol



I liked this one.



> Oh, youve done it this time, Probst. Sitting there all cool, in your jungle-casual gear. Putting contestants on notice with your thoughts and opinions. WELL, IM PUTTING YOU ON NOTICE, PROBST! Because nobody  nobody  openly mocks the power of cookies. You thought you were being so clever at Tribal Council by asking poor Angie what she would change about her tribe, and then had the absolute audacity to belittle her response of that we could have cookies.



'Survivor: Philippines' episode 2 TV recap | Season 25 Episode 02 | EW.com


----------



## Zoom-boing

I don't know who is blonder .... the blond boobie chick or Malcolm.  What dopes.  

So far this season is not holding my interest, it's a snooze-fest.  I'll give it a few more episodes and if it doesn't get any better, I'm out.


----------



## Foxfyre

The tribe is now down two in the downsized tribe demographic due to there being three tribes rather than two.  Again they chose to vote out a physically stronger person rather than the obvious weaker one.   Though I can see how they would resent Roxy who went into the challenge claiming to be dehydrated.  And that would be frustrating to team members who needed everybody to be 100%.

So far there is no strong interesting character or dynamics emerging to put me into a "I can't wait to see what happens next" mode, but I will keep watching.


----------



## Amelia

Roxy's comment about essentially being unprepared for the competition was ironic considering how she mocked them for acting like what they did around the camp was more important than being ready for the comps.  To her, her only job was to be ready for comps and then she whiffled.


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> I don't know who is blonder .... the blond boobie chick or Malcolm.  What dopes.
> 
> So far this season is not holding my interest, it's a snooze-fest.  I'll give it a few more episodes and if it doesn't get any better, I'm out.



I love those two, they're as cute as stupid little buttons..  

Hilarious, I like either the super strategists and/or the really dumb ones.  The ones in the average middle are boring to me.  I hope Angie and Malcolm stick around awhile, they won't end up winning anything.


----------



## ginscpy

It's gotten stale.


----------



## Trajan

its amazing to me that a sex 'coach' or 'therapist' basically forgets the power of hormones, fake tits and the sex drive of a red blooded American male and doesn't see the danger angie represents with Malcolm and votes for roxie. 

unless of course she only counsels lesbians....


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> I don't know who is blonder .... the blond boobie chick or Malcolm.  What dopes.
> 
> So far this season is not holding my interest, it's a snooze-fest.  I'll give it a few more episodes and if it doesn't get any better, I'm out.



at 4 what is that tribe going to do? Jeff has to merge 2 with the other tribes.....


----------



## Trajan

well it  certainly has heated up, I am enjoying it now, anyone still watching, jeff kent gave me a belly laugh in his final comments as he was voted off, listen ;


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRE6A5RezQs]Survivor Jeff Kent&#39;s Final Speech - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

I'm rooting for Penner.


----------



## Trajan

Sherry said:


> I'm rooting for Penner.



me too, he really pulled it put....


----------



## Sherry

Trajan said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rooting for Penner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too, he really pulled it put....
Click to expand...


At first I thought it was odd that Mike and him didn't vote to keep Jeff around...but Jeff made the mistake of revealing how he wanted the pecking order to go down, and so they were smart to get him out. Also, it looked in the previews like Denise will swing over to Penner's group.


----------



## Foxfyre

Hey I'm glad this thread is back.  I wondered where everybody went.  And I don't do the search function well to find it using that.

Anyhow, I am getting interested again and some compelling personalities are beginning to emerge.  I like Pennrer too and hope he prevails since he seems to be the prime target.  But I'm also rooting for Denise.  She is amazing.


----------



## Amelia

Yeah, Denise is pretty cool.


----------



## Foxfyre

I love your avatar by the way, Amelia


----------



## Zoom-boing

I'm usually on the laptop when Survivor is on, which means I'm not paying any attention to the show.  It's just not grabbing my attention this season.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm usually on the laptop when Survivor is on, which means I'm not paying any attention to the show.  It's just not grabbing my attention this season.



Yeah, I usually watch it a few days late and without the interest it used to have for me. I'm just not a big tv person. I am enjoying the hell out of the walking dead though. I'm usually watching science or discovery if I watch anything. 

I did like the girl in the red dress but for some reason she wasn't liked among the tribe.


----------



## Amelia

Glad I checked in on Survivor. 

I thought the episode before Thanksgiving was usually a recap so I almost didn't turn it on.


----------



## Sherry

I think Penner may have screwed himself by how he responded to Lisa. I felt zero sympathy for Abitchy.


----------



## Foxfyre

I agree Sherry.  But it appears the alliance of six held up as it went exactly according to script.  And Abi has nobody in her corner now, so it seems likely she will be the next one out.  I'll be surprised if it goes any other way.  And then will that alliance of four turn on the other two?  We'll see.


----------



## devonte

I watched this show last night at my friend's house.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I just watched sundays episode.  Let me start of by saying I can't stand abi but...

I found the way she was treated during tribal to be reprehensible. Especially by Jeff. It is his job to host the show and keep interactions interesting not belittle and treat contestants like dirt. 

She is a young immature girl who has a lot to learn but not from primadona hosts or competitors in a game for a million dollars. 

Having said that I realize you reap what you sew but for it to be televised before millions is just wrong.


----------



## Amelia

Abi is 32.  That's old enough to know better.


----------



## Sherry

Damnit...we'll see if Lisa and Mike end up regretting that decision.


----------



## Foxfyre

I didn't see that they had a good decision tonight once Abi won immunity.  I figure she'll be next, but after that it's going to get harder and harder for all of them.


----------



## Amelia

Too bad Abi was so Abi.  Tandang had everything going for it.  But Abi was radioactive and blew the tribe to smithereens.


----------



## Foxfyre

And Abi isn't very likable, but darn if I didn't have to smile when she won immunity tonight.  In spite of everything I had to feel a little bit bad for her with everybody ganging up on her and there was a sort of poetic justice in how things went tonight.


----------



## Sarah G

Too bad, I keep hoping Denise gets voted off but she keeps hanging in there.  I wanted Abi to go to the end, she's so obnoxious and funny.


----------



## Sarah G

Skupin and Lisa are contemptable, why would they keep Denise especially after their talk that afternoon.  They are morons.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sarah G said:


> Skupin and Lisa are contemptable, why would they keep Denise especially after their talk that afternoon.  They are morons.



They may be thinking that Denise would be easier to beat at the final 3 vs. Malcolm and Denise is a strong contender for beating Malcolm for the last immunity challenge.  Of course, there's no guarantee that she will pick Lisa and Skupin ... then again, she might because Malcolm would be hard to beat.

Don't know, I'd have gone with Abi because it is nearly a sure thing that no one would vote for her. 

I'm glad Lisa is in the final four and hope she makes it to the final three.  I have always liked her, back from her tv days to now.  She seems like a very genuine, good-hearted person.


----------



## Foxfyre

It is pretty obvious now that Lisa, Malcolm, and Skupin intend to be the final three.  None of them want to go to the final three with Denise who so far has managed to not lie to anybody or offend or make a single enemy other than Abi who has taken offense to everybody.  And they are all pretty sure that Denise would win the jury vote if she is in the final three.  So obviously Denise is the target next week.  What will be poetic justice would be for her to win immunity.  

Denise has been my favorite actually.  Such a tiny little thing but tough as nails and gives everything 100%.  I think she has won almost everybody's respect.  It is ironic that Malcolm and Denise are the last two standing of their tribe that was eliiminated early on, and yet they have surivived tribal council after tribal council.  I am thinking that the three tribe format is the best one for keeping us all guessing how it is going to go down.  When it is two tribes, those of the weaker tribe are automatically all toast after the merge.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Boring personalities this season. Hope the young man wins. But don't really care to be honest. Survivor is getting old. They need to mix up the formula somehow


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> Boring personalities this season. Hope the young man wins. But don't really care to be honest. Survivor is getting old. They need to mix up the formula somehow



I agree there haven't been the compelling dynamic personalities that we have had in previous survivors like Russell and Coach and Boston Rob.  But the last few weeks, as we get to know the last ones standing better, it has become more interesting.  I actually like the three tribe concept and love having two challenges--one for reward; one for immunity.


----------



## Foxfyre

Heads up everybody.  The final three determined and the vote for the winner tonight, 8 Central, 7 MST.


----------



## Amelia

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> Heads up everybody.  The final three determined and the vote for the winner tonight, 8 Central, 7 MST.



I thought it didn't start until 8:30. I'm DVRing it anyway, always past the time just in case...I won't start it for another hour so that I can forward through all of the commercials.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heads up everybody.  The final three determined and the vote for the winner tonight, 8 Central, 7 MST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it didn't start until 8:30. I'm DVRing it anyway, always past the time just in case...I won't start it for another hour so that I can forward through all of the commercials.
Click to expand...


Be sure and check your recording as they suspended Survivor for President Obama's speech at the Sandy Hook memorial service.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Neither girl can win. Lisa back stabbed EVERYONE and no one even knows the other girl exists.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Poor Malcolm.  He was the best player.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Malcolm looks like Bradley Cooper.  Cutie pie.

I think he'll vote for Denise.


----------



## Sherry

Grampa Murked U said:


> Poor Malcolm.  He was the best player.



He pulled a Penner and it cost him the game. He could have committed to Denise...it would have come down to a competition for fire between Lisa and Denise.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Penner looks good with the beard.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I stand corrected and shocked. Lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Next year could be much better with the fans vs favorites. I hope


----------



## Amelia

This year was way better than last.  


I liked how it ended.  I thought it could be anyone's game at the end.   I'm glad both women won $ and Malcolm has a bright future even w/o the money.  Really seems together.


----------



## Foxfyre

I agree Amelia.  I'm happy Denise won.  She has been my favorite for some time now.  And I'm glad Lisa won the fan favorite award though I wouldn't have minded Malcolm winning it either.  But I enjoyed Survivor much more this year than last and will look forward to the next season.   If I can't find this thread, somebody who knows how, resurrect it. when the time comes.


----------



## Trajan

just watched the finale. had it dvred and kept clear of the thread and news. 

First let me say, out of the 3, densie had to win, skoopin may have been in danger early  but he found his footing, his game was ok but he was alos very lucky in how things blew up on Pete.

 .........Lisa? well, I think back to the  woman who beat Colby in the first Aussie outback game, non threat, rode the bench, never won a challenge, owed her place their becasue colby voted out the last threat and made it to the end anyway and won. her game was, well not much of a game, lisa did play the game in the last 4-5 weeks and pretty well, better than she did. 

But denise, yea, she won becasue she was always at tribal and was a physical threat which I think they all respect. I don't have a problem with that.......



not a bad season. no exile island which I never liked but I don't like these immunity advantages either, bogus inho. 


one last word; Penner is a sanctimonious piece of shit. he tried to blow lisa up, I don't think it mattered, but it was a low class move. If he had outted her in game, I could see that, its "in game", this was BS. If I was lisa's husband I'd pay him a visit and bust him up good.


----------



## Zoom

Amelia said:


> This year was way better than last.
> 
> 
> I liked how it ended.  I thought it could be anyone's game at the end.   I'm glad both women won $ and Malcolm has a bright future even w/o the money.  Really seems together.



Remember colton.


----------



## Zoom

Trajan said:


> just watched the finale. had it dvred and kept clear of the thread and news.
> 
> First let me say, out of the 3, densie had to win, skoopin may have been in danger early  but he found his footing, his game was ok but he was alos very lucky in how things blew up on Pete.
> 
> .........Lisa? well, I think back to the  woman who beat Colby in the first Aussie outback game, non threat, rode the bench, never won a challenge, owed her place their becasue colby voted out the last threat and made it to the end anyway and won. her game was, well not much of a game, lisa did play the game in the last 4-5 weeks and pretty well, better than she did.
> 
> But denise, yea, she won becasue she was always at tribal and was a physical threat which I think they all respect. I don't have a problem with that.......
> 
> 
> 
> not a bad season. no exile island which I never liked but I don't like these immunity advantages either, bogus inho.
> 
> 
> one last word; Penner is a sanctimonious piece of shit. he tried to blow lisa up, I don't think it mattered, but it was a low class move. If he had outted her in game, I could see that, its "in game", this was BS. If I was lisa's husband I'd pay him a visit and bust him up good.


I agree with your assessment but Lisa did nothing to win this game.    I am glad demise won as well.  Malcolm nose it by nug bringing her to the end.   Really, he should have fought hard for him, demise and abi as the final thee.  Dumb move on his part.


----------



## Sherry

Trajan said:


> just watched the finale. had it dvred and kept clear of the thread and news.
> 
> First let me say, out of the 3, densie had to win, skoopin may have been in danger early  but he found his footing, his game was ok but he was alos very lucky in how things blew up on Pete.
> 
> .........Lisa? well, I think back to the  woman who beat Colby in the first Aussie outback game, non threat, rode the bench, never won a challenge, owed her place their becasue colby voted out the last threat and made it to the end anyway and won. her game was, well not much of a game, lisa did play the game in the last 4-5 weeks and pretty well, better than she did.
> 
> But denise, yea, she won becasue she was always at tribal and was a physical threat which I think they all respect. I don't have a problem with that.......
> 
> 
> 
> not a bad season. no exile island which I never liked but I don't like these immunity advantages either, bogus inho.
> 
> 
> one last word; Penner is a sanctimonious piece of shit. he tried to blow lisa up, I don't think it mattered, but it was a low class move. If he had outted her in game, I could see that, its "in game", this was BS. *If I was lisa's husband I'd pay him a visit and bust him up good.*



Lisa Whelchel Divorce; Facts of Life Star Talks About Her Life Now : People.com

I really liked Penner during the game, but I lost so much respect for him when he pulled that dick move.


----------



## Trajan

Sherry said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> just watched the finale. had it dvred and kept clear of the thread and news.
> 
> First let me say, out of the 3, densie had to win, skoopin may have been in danger early  but he found his footing, his game was ok but he was alos very lucky in how things blew up on Pete.
> 
> .........Lisa? well, I think back to the  woman who beat Colby in the first Aussie outback game, non threat, rode the bench, never won a challenge, owed her place their becasue colby voted out the last threat and made it to the end anyway and won. her game was, well not much of a game, lisa did play the game in the last 4-5 weeks and pretty well, better than she did.
> 
> But denise, yea, she won becasue she was always at tribal and was a physical threat which I think they all respect. I don't have a problem with that.......
> 
> 
> 
> not a bad season. no exile island which I never liked but I don't like these immunity advantages either, bogus inho.
> 
> 
> one last word; Penner is a sanctimonious piece of shit. he tried to blow lisa up, I don't think it mattered, but it was a low class move. If he had outted her in game, I could see that, its "in game", this was BS. *If I was lisa's husband I'd pay him a visit and bust him up good.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Whelchel Divorce; Facts of Life Star Talks About Her Life Now : People.com
> 
> I really liked Penner during the game, but I lost so much respect for him when he pulled that dick move.
Click to expand...


yea thx hon, I remember her saying she was divorced now...ok, so a BF? or BBF? 


I'd defend you to sweetie


----------



## Trajan

ha! I just saw Lisa won fan fav and 100K....good for her 



 eat that penner!!!!


----------



## Zoom

Amelia said:


> This year was way better than last.
> 
> 
> I liked how it ended.  I thought it could be anyone's game at the end.   I'm glad both women won $ and Malcolm has a bright future even w/o the money.  Really seems together.



Remember  Colton.

Oh and come on Survivor.  No more returning "vets" ro celebs.  

Give us good old school "Snake and rats" survivor.  I love the show but miss when they really kind of had to work for food and were real fans of the show.  

No more returning players or I swear I will stop watching, (I will watch that season, then watch again the following year so who am I kidding...)


----------



## Zoom

Trajan said:


> ha! I just saw Lisa won fan fav and 100K....good for her
> 
> 
> 
> eat that penner!!!!



Could not stand Lisa on this show.  She was annoying and did NOTHING to add to her team.


----------



## Zoom

Trajan said:


> just watched the finale. had it dvred and kept clear of the thread and news.
> 
> First let me say, out of the 3, densie had to win, skoopin may have been in danger early  but he found his footing, his game was ok but he was alos very lucky in how things blew up on Pete.
> 
> .........Lisa? well, I think back to the  woman who beat Colby in the first Aussie outback game, non threat, rode the bench, never won a challenge, owed her place their becasue colby voted out the last threat and made it to the end anyway and won. her game was, well not much of a game, lisa did play the game in the last 4-5 weeks and pretty well, better than she did.
> 
> But denise, yea, she won becasue she was always at tribal and was a physical threat which I think they all respect. I don't have a problem with that.......
> 
> 
> 
> not a bad season. no exile island which I never liked but I don't like these immunity advantages either, bogus inho.
> 
> 
> one last word; Penner is a sanctimonious piece of shit. he tried to blow lisa up, I don't think it mattered, but it was a low class move. If he had outted her in game, I could see that, its "in game", this was BS. If I was lisa's husband I'd pay him a visit and bust him up good.



You are talking about Tina and I disagree, she palyed a better game than LIsa.


----------



## Sherry

I miss the gross out food eating contests.


----------



## Zoom

Sherry said:


> I miss the gross out food eating contests.



It made the food reward challenges more interesting.   They really really needed to win those back in the day.


----------



## Foxfyre

So here's the cast for "Survivor:  Caramoan" that will premiere on February 13.  It will be fans vs favorites.  I recognized Malcom right away in the back row.  Returning are Malcolm, Dawn, Andrea, Corinne, Brandon--yes THAT Hantz--Cochran--yes THAT Cochran--Brenda, Phillip (pink underwear), Erik, and Francesca.  Ya'll probably recognize all of them.






Was hoping for a return to the old Survivor with all newbies on all teams, but oh well.  This could be okay too.


----------



## Amelia

Woot woot!  Go Cochran!


----------



## Foxfyre

LOL.  You never know who is going to emerge as America's heart throb, Amelia.  

I was actually hoping Colton would come back too.  However an impossible, dishonest, implausible person he was, he was a fascinating personality.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Foxfyre said:


> LOL.  You never know who is going to emerge as America's heart throb, Amelia.
> 
> I was actually hoping Colton would come back too.  However an impossible, dishonest, implausible person he was, he was a fascinating personality.



He was a scumbag and I'm glad his behavior isnt being promoted by allowing him on the show again.


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  You never know who is going to emerge as America's heart throb, Amelia.
> 
> I was actually hoping Colton would come back too.  However an impossible, dishonest, implausible person he was, he was a fascinating personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a scumbag and I'm glad his behavior isnt being promoted by allowing him on the show again.
Click to expand...


But every story needs a villain, even a soap opera like Survivor.  And he made a great one.  Best one since Russell Hantz.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Foxfyre said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  You never know who is going to emerge as America's heart throb, Amelia.
> 
> I was actually hoping Colton would come back too.  However an impossible, dishonest, implausible person he was, he was a fascinating personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a scumbag and I'm glad his behavior isnt being promoted by allowing him on the show again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But every story needs a villain, even a soap opera like Survivor.  And he made a great one.  Best one since Russell Hantz.
Click to expand...


Well we get the my mom died after she ran over my dog toothless wonder.  He will suffice lol


----------



## johnstephen1

I like this show to much but due to my busy schedule i'm not active on this show.


----------



## Foxfyre

johnstephen1 said:


> I like this show to much but due to my busy schedule i'm not active on this show.



You can watch past episodes on your computer.  Or if you have ability to do so on your TV, record the show to watch later.


----------



## Foxfyre

HEADS UP EVERYBODY!!!!

*Opening segment of Survivor:  Caramoan is tonight*

7 MST - Probably 8 Central - check your schedule and set your DVRs


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> LOL.  You never know who is going to emerge as America's heart throb, Amelia.
> 
> I was actually hoping Colton would come back too.  However an impossible, dishonest, implausible person he was, he was a fascinating personality.



Him blaming a girl because HE liked her is some kind of nuts.   He is not fascinating, he is crazy.


----------



## Zona

Grampa Murked U said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  You never know who is going to emerge as America's heart throb, Amelia.
> 
> I was actually hoping Colton would come back too.  However an impossible, dishonest, implausible person he was, he was a fascinating personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a scumbag and I'm glad his behavior isnt being promoted by allowing him on the show again.
Click to expand...


There was no way they would ever bring back colton.  Holy shit he was garbage.


----------



## Amelia

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  You never know who is going to emerge as America's heart throb, Amelia.
> 
> I was actually hoping Colton would come back too.  However an impossible, dishonest, implausible person he was, he was a fascinating personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him blaming a girl because HE liked her is some kind of nuts.   He is not fascinating, he is crazy.
Click to expand...




Colton liked a girl?


----------



## Foxfyre

So far except for the veterans versus newbie fans things, this feels like the traditional old Survivor.


----------



## Sherry

Phillip is an annoying douche bag. I'm not sure yet if I'll end up rooting for the favorites.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  You never know who is going to emerge as America's heart throb, Amelia.
> 
> I was actually hoping Colton would come back too.  However an impossible, dishonest, implausible person he was, he was a fascinating personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him blaming a girl because HE liked her is some kind of nuts.   He is not fascinating, he is crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colton liked a girl?
Click to expand...


Opps responded to the wrong post.  I was talking about the hantz boy.


----------



## Zona

Francesca.....again...wow.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

That poor girl. That has got to be humiliating.


----------



## Foxfyre

Francesca leaving though makes me wonder if Phillip hasn't taken a leadership role at least in the alliance he has tried to form?   He did make it all the way to the final three the last time he was on.  He may be crazy like a genius.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I don't think I'm liking the Marine, Shamar, too much.  Instead of belittling everyone for making a shelter instead of fire, why didn't he just start working on the fire and ask if a couple of people could help him.  He acted like an asshole, and I think he's lucky his team didn't go to tribal council or he'd be gone already.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Francesca leaving though makes me wonder if Phillip hasn't taken a leadership role at least in the alliance he has tried to form?   He did make it all the way to the final three the last time he was on.  He may be crazy like a genius.



He made it to the final three because that price of crap Boston Rob knew he was the man he wanted sitting beside him.  No way he would even get a vote and Boston rob was right.


----------



## Gracie

I really hate fans vs veterans. I saw the veterans already and they had their chance. Let new people play.

With that said...I'm for Malcom.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> I really hate fans vs veterans. I saw the veterans already and they had their chance. Let new people play.
> 
> With that said...I'm for Malcom.



He probably will win since so Many wanted him to win on the last one.  I was for Denise the whole way though.  This kid seems likeable enough.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ratings for the opening episode were really bad.  Unless things pick up, could this be the last season for Survivor?


----------



## Gracie

Ratings are bad because nobody wants to keep seeing a Hantz or a Hantz relative or a veteran or Boston Rob or anyone else that already blessed us with their original presence. They need to go back to the basics like the very first Survivor. They lost the vision long ago what Survivor meant originally.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well you may be right.  But I'm a fan regardless, so I'll watch unless it becomes unbearable.


----------



## Amelia

Phillip's pink panties are bearable?


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Phillip's pink panties are bearable?



LOL.  As an avid reader of great fiction and a quasi writer, I am drawn to eclectic interesting and unforgettable characters.  Phillip falls into that category so, yeah, even his pink underwear is bearable.  Based on the teasers in the promos, I'm guessing that Brandon will be cast in the role of villain for this series.


----------



## Zoom-boing

> Survivor. Are you watching?



Nope.  Last two seasons sucked and, imo, the USS Survivor has sailed.  End it already.


----------



## boedicca

No.  I have and never will watch Survivor.  I'd rather stab myself in the leg with an ice pick than endure such drivel.


----------



## Foxfyre

Aw you guys aren't any fun.  You have to watch it with an analytical eye, put yourself into the scenarios so to speak, but don't take it all seriously in any way.  What we get on Wednesday nights is a tiny fraction of all the interaction that goes on, and it is of course edited for the maximum drama.

If I didn't get a kick out of it, I would find something else to do.  But because I do get a kick out of it, I confess to being a fan.


----------



## Zona

Zoom-boing said:


> Survivor. Are you watching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Last two seasons sucked and, imo, the USS Survivor has sailed.  End it already.
Click to expand...


Aboooooooooo.


----------



## Trajan

Gracie said:


> Ratings are bad because nobody wants to keep seeing a Hantz or a Hantz relative or a veteran or Boston Rob or anyone else that already blessed us with their original presence. They need to go back to the basics like the very first Survivor. They lost the vision long ago what Survivor meant originally.





Foxfyre said:


> Well you may be right.  But I'm a fan regardless, so I'll watch unless it becomes unbearable.





Zoom-boing said:


> Survivor. Are you watching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Last two seasons sucked and, imo, the USS Survivor has sailed.  End it already.
Click to expand...


well, first, I agree, I just don't enjoy it like I used to, first off, 2 a year? 


second- these 'favorites" favorites of who? what a motley crew, bi-polar Brandon, who's  claim to fame is hes russells nephew or whatever?  and Phillip? really? I have a feeling anyone worth a damn turned them down. there is not one player on there I'd call an accomplished survivor except Malcolm, who is cool, but he was just there...*shrugs*

and I have to say, man are they packing in the cheesecake or what? the last 3-4? blondes and youngens......more attractive woman than the first 6 put together in 1 -2  seasons.....I see a trend. 

My wife who watches avidly is on the ropes, shes basically disinterested, there is not one person we are rotting for, period. Its just blah no matter how much angst Jeff trys to stir up in tribal council.....

I think you're right ZB, inho they have done to many shows to soon together, to often and redemption island was so desperate it started to tune me out....its pretty much done, there is absolutely no novelty left and with blase characters, its dead.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

They need to have a show with geeks vs jocks. That would be fun and interesting. 

Oh and the Hantz kid and vet are like poison in their camps respective rice bags. Both bad people of low character. Hurts the show Imo


----------



## Foxfyre

Some of you take this all waaaaay too seriously.  What good soap opera doesn't have sympathetic characters versus villain?  The tragic figure versus the heart throb?  You want the show to ckise down?  All you have to do is to insist on all likable, admirable characters so that there is nobody to cheer for; nobody to hope he or she gets his/her come uppance.


----------



## Trajan

Foxfyre said:


> Some of you take this all waaaaay too seriously.  What good soap opera doesn't have sympathetic characters versus villain?  The tragic figure versus the heart throb?  You want the show to ckise down?  All you have to do is to insist on all likable, admirable characters so that there is nobody to cheer for; nobody to hope he or she gets his/her come uppance.



hey I love a good villain FF, but there aren't any, none of the vets have any heft imho, the fans well, they are what they are....its pretty sad when the most intriguing character is a whimp , whats his name the guy ( favorite) who got sunburned?..and I cannot even remember his name..


----------



## Amelia

Foxfyre said:


> Some of you take this all waaaaay too seriously.  What good soap opera doesn't have sympathetic characters versus villain?  The tragic figure versus the heart throb?  You want the show to ckise down?  All you have to do is to insist on all likable, admirable characters so that there is nobody to cheer for; nobody to hope he or she gets his/her come uppance.





Villains need to have at least a little charisma.  And not be so crazy that you feel ashamed of rooting against them because you don't like making fun of people who are truly brain damaged.


----------



## Amelia

I'm rooting for Julia.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

You don't have to be a douchebag to play and be popular on this game. I root for one team or person over the other in all manner of competitions. Being a jackass isn't necessary for it to be entertaining. 

Threatening to throw out rice or piss in it is entertainment why? Or just sleeping around camp all day is productive for the show how?

Those two aren't villain's.  They're douchebag losers.


----------



## konradv

I guess they had to call them 'Favorites', because 'Fuck-ups' would have gotten them in trouble with the FCC.  Weakest "favorites" I could ever imagine!


----------



## Foxfyre

Trajan said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you take this all waaaaay too seriously.  What good soap opera doesn't have sympathetic characters versus villain?  The tragic figure versus the heart throb?  You want the show to ckise down?  All you have to do is to insist on all likable, admirable characters so that there is nobody to cheer for; nobody to hope he or she gets his/her come uppance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey I love a good villain FF, but there aren't any, none of the vets have any heft imho, the fans well, they are what they are....its pretty sad when the most intriguing character is a whimp , whats his name the guy ( favorite) who got sunburned?..and I cannot even remember his name..
Click to expand...


You mean Cochran?  Actually he WAS one of my favorites and a favorite of his first season too.  Why?  Because he is more like a regular person.  He's not a muscled jock/beautiful person, defnitely at a disadvantage in the challenges as many of us would be, and somebody who has to live by his social skills and wits rather than by pure brawn or sex appeal.  So, he is for those of us who can relate.  And everybody knows who he is and notices him.

As for Phillip, there is no way in hell that I think he buys his own hype.  I think it is a pure act, brilliantly conceived, makes him less of threat to the others and therefore less of a target, another one everybody recognizes and looks for and he holds their attention, and it gets him to the end of the game.

Because Brandon Hantz is making a point now of channeling his uncle, something that is so 180 of the Brandon of his original season, I rather think that was orchestrated by the producers to add a villain element to this season.  I think he is a plant put there on purpose to disrupt things just to see how the others will react.

It's a lot more fun, if you just get a bowl of popcorn, sit back, and watch for the pure entertainment value and see it for what it is: a program intended to entertain us.


----------



## konradv

Let's see if Cochran learned something from his first time around.  For a student of the game, IMO, he made a stupid mistake.  You NEVER go against your original tribe.  The other tribe doesn't expect you to be on their side and will forgive you.  Screw your own team and the best you can expect is second place.


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> Let's see if Cochran learned something from his first time around.  For a student of the game, IMO, he made a stupid mistake.  You NEVER go against your original tribe.  The other tribe doesn't expect you to be on their side and will forgive you.  Screw your own team and the best you can expect is second place.



Well he really didn't have a choice once he was convinced that his original tribe planned to oust him at the next tribal council.  So it was a calculated risk.  But in a game designed in a way that players pretty much have to be calculating and dishonest and manipulative, who can you really trust?   Cochran doesn't have the luxury of being a physically appealing person, nor is he the type to generate a hero aura and be looked up to as a leader by the others.  He isn't going to help a team win challenges, and he is not a person to fear.  All he has is his instincts and wits to keep him there.  And, in my opinion, that is what makes him interesting.


----------



## Amelia

Foxfyre said:


> As for Phillip, there is no way in hell that I think he buys his own hype.  I think it is a pure act, brilliantly conceived, makes him less of threat to the others and therefore less of a target, another one everybody recognizes and looks for and he holds their attention, and it gets him to the end of the game.




Good for him if it gets him to the end of the game.  The show loses this viewer when he's on.  It's not even on purpose.  I just can't stand watching him.   I always seem to remember something I'd rather be doing, like scrubbing the stove top.  Then I usually wander back but I miss big chunks of the show because of him.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Phillip, there is no way in hell that I think he buys his own hype.  I think it is a pure act, brilliantly conceived, makes him less of threat to the others and therefore less of a target, another one everybody recognizes and looks for and he holds their attention, and it gets him to the end of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him if it gets him to the end of the game.  The show loses this viewer when he's on.  It's not even on purpose.  I just can't stand watching him.   I always seem to remember something I'd rather be doing, like scrubbing the stove top.  Then I usually wander back but I miss big chunks of the show because of him.
Click to expand...


Ah well.  Everything can't be everybody's cup of tea.  He doesn't affect me that way at all.  I see him as one of the very few really interesting and memorable characters.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Foxfyre said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Phillip, there is no way in hell that I think he buys his own hype.  I think it is a pure act, brilliantly conceived, makes him less of threat to the others and therefore less of a target, another one everybody recognizes and looks for and he holds their attention, and it gets him to the end of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him if it gets him to the end of the game.  The show loses this viewer when he's on.  It's not even on purpose.  I just can't stand watching him.   I always seem to remember something I'd rather be doing, like scrubbing the stove top.  Then I usually wander back but I miss big chunks of the show because of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah well.  Everything can't be everybody's cup of tea.  He doesn't affect me that way at all.  I see him as one of the very few really interesting and memorable characters.
Click to expand...


Because he's a true fruit loop lol


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him if it gets him to the end of the game.  The show loses this viewer when he's on.  It's not even on purpose.  I just can't stand watching him.   I always seem to remember something I'd rather be doing, like scrubbing the stove top.  Then I usually wander back but I miss big chunks of the show because of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well.  Everything can't be everybody's cup of tea.  He doesn't affect me that way at all.  I see him as one of the very few really interesting and memorable characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he's a true fruit loop lol
Click to expand...


That's possible, but I remain unconvinced.  I still think the 'federal agent' routine is all part of his game and he is playing the group (and us) like a violin.  Brilliantly conceived to keep everybody thinking he is a harmless, delusional eccentric.  Dumb like a fox.


----------



## konradv

Foxfyre said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if Cochran learned something from his first time around.  For a student of the game, IMO, he made a stupid mistake.  You NEVER go against your original tribe.  The other tribe doesn't expect you to be on their side and will forgive you.  Screw your own team and the best you can expect is second place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he really didn't have a choice once he was convinced that his original tribe planned to oust him at the next tribal council.  So it was a calculated risk.  But in a game designed in a way that players pretty much have to be calculating and dishonest and manipulative, who can you really trust?   Cochran doesn't have the luxury of being a physically appealing person, nor is he the type to generate a hero aura and be looked up to as a leader by the others.  He isn't going to help a team win challenges, and he is not a person to fear.  All he has is his instincts and wits to keep him there.  And, in my opinion, that is what makes him interesting.
Click to expand...


Wasn't that after the merge?  Why would they want to oust him at that point?  He fell for Coach's line.  That was the problem.  After the merge he shouldn't have been worried about his own tribe.


----------



## Foxfyre

konradv said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if Cochran learned something from his first time around.  For a student of the game, IMO, he made a stupid mistake.  You NEVER go against your original tribe.  The other tribe doesn't expect you to be on their side and will forgive you.  Screw your own team and the best you can expect is second place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he really didn't have a choice once he was convinced that his original tribe planned to oust him at the next tribal council.  So it was a calculated risk.  But in a game designed in a way that players pretty much have to be calculating and dishonest and manipulative, who can you really trust?   Cochran doesn't have the luxury of being a physically appealing person, nor is he the type to generate a hero aura and be looked up to as a leader by the others.  He isn't going to help a team win challenges, and he is not a person to fear.  All he has is his instincts and wits to keep him there.  And, in my opinion, that is what makes him interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't that after the merge?  Why would they want to oust him at that point?  He fell for Coach's line.  That was the problem.  After the merge he shouldn't have been worried about his own tribe.
Click to expand...


Tribal loyalites continue after a merge though.  And pre-existing alliances are brought into the larger group.  A huge part of the game is choosing the right alliance to sign onto.  Pick the wrong one, and you'll be picked off, one by one, with deadly certainty.


----------



## Sherry

I just can't deal with Phillip trotting around in his pink fruit of the looms and seeing his junk jiggling around...it seriously skeeves me out.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sherry said:


> I just can't deal with Phillip trotting around in his pink fruit of the looms and seeing his junk jiggling around...it seriously skeeves me out.



And yet think about to the earliest seasons of Survivor.  Perhaps the most talked about, famous, and most remembered participant was Richard Hatch who spent all his time in the game buck naked.  As for Phillip, I just don't focus on the pink underwear.  But I also think that is part of his carefully and deliberately engineered 'crazy Phillip' persona.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

boedicca said:


> No.  I have and never will watch Survivor.  I'd rather stab myself in the leg with an ice pick than endure such drivel.



And you had to come on this thread and say that, why?  Because it makes you feel superior to the people on this thread who enjoy discussing the show?

Pathetic.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't deal with Phillip trotting around in his pink fruit of the looms and seeing his junk jiggling around...it seriously skeeves me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet think about to the earliest seasons of Survivor.  Perhaps the most talked about, famous, and most remembered participant was Richard Hatch who spent all his time in the game buck naked.  As for Phillip, I just don't focus on the pink underwear.  But I also think that is part of his carefully and deliberately engineered 'crazy Phillip' persona.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I agree.  And it amuses me to see all the people who look down their noses at Phillip when he is probably far, far more intelligent than they are.

I think Phillip is crazy like a fox.  Doesn't mean I find his pink underwear attractive, but I recognize that it's all part of his "persona."


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Zoom-boing said:


> Survivor. Are you watching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Last two seasons sucked and, imo, the USS Survivor has sailed.  End it already.
Click to expand...




> As for Survivor, the latest episode of Fans vs. Favorites rose two-tenths to a 2.6, which serves as a lovely reminder that this really is a show that you can never count out. Not only that, but the popularity of this season is likely to only increase from here as we get deeper and deeper into what is being hyped up as a very strong season.
> 
> 
> Ratings: ?Modern Family? beats ?American Idol?; ?Survivor Caramoan? rises





> TV show viewership typically dips the week after a shows premiere. But last nights Survivor made slight gains among its total audience and the 18-49 demo compared to last weeks two-hour opener.
> 
> 'Survivor' ratings improve slightly | Inside TV | EW.com



Survivor may be down from what it once was, but it's definitely not out.

My advice to you?  Don't watch it.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't deal with Phillip trotting around in his pink fruit of the looms and seeing his junk jiggling around...it seriously skeeves me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet think about to the earliest seasons of Survivor.  Perhaps the most talked about, famous, and most remembered participant was Richard Hatch who spent all his time in the game buck naked.  As for Phillip, I just don't focus on the pink underwear.  But I also think that is part of his carefully and deliberately engineered 'crazy Phillip' persona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree.  And it amuses me to see all the people who look down their noses at Phillip when he is probably far, far more intelligent than they are.
> 
> I think Phillip is crazy like a fox.  Doesn't mean I find his pink underwear attractive, but I recognize that it's all part of his "persona."
Click to expand...


That's why I keep emphasizing that one has to remain detached from the game itself and watch with an analytical mind and a strong sense of humor and appreciation for character development.  If I have a major gripe re this season it is that we don't have the reward challenge followed by the immunity challenge.  I much prefer that format to the single challenge format.

But the main thing to remember is that television shows are put on to entertain people, and the only way they succeed is via compelling characters that draw the audience into preferences for one over the other.  In every challenge, us fans find ourselves rooting for somebody whether it is the same person every week or not.  And as the show develops we develop preferences for people in the game too--we start looking for them, are more interested in what they have to say, care more about how much they succeed.

Biggest loser is not a bunch of people secluded on a special ranch.  It is a television program made to look like a ranch.  The challenges and the weight loss are real, but the show is carefully engineered and edited for maximum entertainment value for the viewing audience.

Survivor is not a bunch of people marooned on a desert island attempting to survive.  It is a television program made to look like a deserted island setting where people have to use their wits and abilities to survive.  What the people are experiencing is real but seriously, everybody has to know that there is a camera crew recording almost their every movement and every word.  It is carefully engineered and edited for maximum entertainment value for the viewing audience.

It is compelling characters and situations that keep our interest.  And I'm guessing Phillip is a master at designing his own character to be a compelling figure and possibly a fan favorite just because he does add so much interest to the show.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Yeah, Foxfyre, I prefer it when they have both a reward challenge AND an immunity challenge.  But I will still watch and enjoy it, even if they are following a format that's not my favorite.  I enjoy watching the people interact and plot and plan and seeing who triumphs and what factors contributed to their triumph.  

What gets me is that people who dislike the show feel the need to visit a thread about it and tell  how much they dislike the show.   

Jeez, if you dislike it, don't watch it.  I never watch American Idol, don't particularly like it, so if someone started a thread about it, I wouldn't bother to go there and post a comment.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Yeah, Foxfyre, I prefer it when they have both a reward challenge AND an immunity challenge.  But I will still watch and enjoy it, even if they are following a format that's not my favorite.  I enjoy watching the people interact and plot and plan and seeing who triumphs and what factors contributed to their triumph.
> 
> What gets me is that people who dislike the show feel the need to visit a thread about it and tell  how much they dislike the show.
> 
> Jeez, if you dislike it, don't watch it.  I never watch American Idol, don't particularly like it, so if someone started a thread about it, I wouldn't bother to go there and post a comment.



Ah, I don't care if people gripe a little.  I sure do when things aren't going according to my preferences.     But I agree, I can't expect them to design and run any television program the way I want it done.  If that is my requirements, I wouldn't have anything to watch at all.  I do love American Idol and I have been watching since Season 2.  But of course it isn't everybody's cup of tea or nobody could run any programming in the same time slot with it.

I'll agree though that if I don[t watch a program and have no intention of watching it, I won't be participating in a thread unless it is to figure out whether I do want to start watching.


----------



## Gracie

I am seeing a completely different Cochran...but he does not get much air time yet. I like this cochran, so far.

Brandon needs to go away along with his uncle Russell. I think most are burned out on both of them.

I AM ROOTING FOR MALCOLM!!! lol


----------



## Gracie

Oh...and I'm with foxy.....philip is laugihing at all of us just as we laughed at him. Something is going on with this dude and although he makes me a tad bugshit, I still am glad he is on the show.


----------



## Foxfyre

Gracie said:


> Oh...and I'm with foxy.....philip is laugihing at all of us just as we laughed at him. Something is going on with this dude and although he makes me a tad bugshit, I still am glad he is on the show.



Cochran has been flying under the radar hasn't he?  But I figure the first time he is seriously considered for elimination, we'll see a lot more of him.  I liked him the last time--thought he was an interesting personality--and I like him now for the same reason.  But that is why I like Phillip too.  Both very memorable characters.  You don't have to like them.  But you do notice and remember them.

Brandon is much the same, but I am certain that he has been cultivated as this season's villain or disagreeable person to hate as nobody else seems to be emerging in that role.  The only other possible one is the "lazy" Iraqi vet but we're seeing different sides of him, so not quite sure whether he will be considered a 'disposable' or will emerge as a leader.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Oh, to me, the Iraqi vet Shamar is the one who stands out most as the "villain"!   He's horrible.  The only time he's nice is when someone kisses his ass, tells him what he wants to hear.  Other than that he's a total asshole.  Real bad attitude.  Not to be trusted.

My opinion only, of course!   I don't really expect him to last much longer.  Not that my predictions are necessarily that accurate!


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't deal with Phillip trotting around in his pink fruit of the looms and seeing his junk jiggling around...it seriously skeeves me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet think about to the earliest seasons of Survivor.  Perhaps the most talked about, famous, and most remembered participant was Richard Hatch who spent all his time in the game buck naked.  As for Phillip, I just don't focus on the pink underwear.  But I also think that is part of his carefully and deliberately engineered 'crazy Phillip' persona.
Click to expand...


They blurred out Richard's junk...I think they should do the same for Phillip's panties, and then I'd be just fine with all his other antics.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I have to admit that Phillip's underpants are pretty gross looking.  Actually, was he the one who had to wash a stain out of his underpants on a previous show, or was that someone else?  OMG, I think it was him.  

No matter how crazy Phillip is, I notice that he is quite a good competitor in the challenges.  There's more to that guy than meets the eye.


----------



## Foxfyre

Survivor heads up.  It's on tonight.


----------



## Sherry

I was happy to see who got pulled from the game tonight. It looks in the previews like Brandon goes bat shit crazy next week.


----------



## Gracie

It comes on here in about 40 minutes but I don't mind spoilers. I usually am reading survivorsucks board so I know what to look for when it does come on in my time zone.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I am really disappointed in Eddie, the firefighter/EMT.  When Hope got voted out did you hear what he had to say?  He said she was the prettiest girl on the tribe and THAT'S why they voted her out!

What a ridiculous statement.  He seems way too concerned about what people look like rather than what their character is like.  What an arrogant asshole. 

He's on my shitlist now.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I am really disappointed in Eddie, the firefighter/EMT.  When Hope got voted out did you hear what he had to say?  He said she was the prettiest girl on the tribe and THAT'S why they voted her out!
> 
> What a ridiculous statement.  He seems way too concerned about what people look like rather than what their character is like.  What an arrogant asshole.
> 
> He's on my shitlist now.



Well in Eddie's defense, I'm pretty sure he had the hots for Hope and really didn't want her to go.  Wasn't it him and her that were practically getting it on in the first segment?  There wasn't anything wrong with her character.  She was just simply not good at all in any aspect of the challenges.  And with Shamar having to leave because of his eye injury, they really couldn't easily afford to lose another strong player.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Foxfyre said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really disappointed in Eddie, the firefighter/EMT.  When Hope got voted out did you hear what he had to say?  He said she was the prettiest girl on the tribe and THAT'S why they voted her out!
> 
> What a ridiculous statement.  He seems way too concerned about what people look like rather than what their character is like.  What an arrogant asshole.
> 
> He's on my shitlist now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in Eddie's defense, I'm pretty sure he had the hots for Hope and really didn't want her to go.  Wasn't it him and her that were practically getting it on in the first segment?  There wasn't anything wrong with her character.  She was just simply not good at all in any aspect of the challenges.  And with Shamar having to leave because of his eye injury, they really couldn't easily afford to lose another strong player.
Click to expand...


I guess Eddie thinks with his...well, not his brain.  Not too bright when you're in a game for a million dollars.  That makes me respect him even less.

I remember at the start when Eddie, Franklin, Hope and Laura formed their tight little group, one of them...perhaps Franklin, but maybe Eddie, made a comment about how they were the four best-looking people in the game.  Where in the hell did they get the idea that matters?  Idiots.  Such potential physically with Eddie and Franklin, but their arrogance makes them stupid.


----------



## Zona

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I am really disappointed in Eddie, the firefighter/EMT.  When Hope got voted out did you hear what he had to say?  He said she was the prettiest girl on the tribe and THAT'S why they voted her out!
> 
> What a ridiculous statement.  He seems way too concerned about what people look like rather than what their character is like.  What an arrogant asshole.
> 
> He's on my shitlist now.



He was on my shitlist the minute those four "pretty" people called themselves that.  Yuck.  I am glad they got rid of the girls but keeping those two guys is a   good idea.  They were good on challenges.

Oh and go Sherry.  She played that perfectly.  She made that idilot give up his hidden idol and she knew she wasnt voting for him.  

Oh and damn she is hot in a weird way.  Woof.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I agree, Zona.  Franklin and Eddie may be full of themselves, but they are physically fit and good in challenges.  So they're useful to have around for the time being.  Hope and Laura, on the other hand, were worthless.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I'm glad they've gone back to the format of having two challenges, a reward challenge and an immunity challenge.  At least they did last week.  

I'm looking forward to tonight!  Lots of excitement, looks like Brandon goes nuts, dumping out the rice, etc.  Apparently Jeff has to intervene, that's never happened before except for medical reasons.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

How many years till Brandon winds up in prison?

The boy isn't right in the head.


----------



## Sherry

What a fucking mental case...I would have wanted to punch him right in the face. I don't know how the rest of them held back, except they must have all recognized that he's an unstable freak.


----------



## Amelia

While it was ironic to see that nutbar Phillip calling Brandon unstable, that musta been horrible for the morale of the tribe.

20 days worth of rice gone ........


----------



## hortysir

I can't blame Brandon.
Phil is an obnoxious self-absorbed mental case.

But tonight's episode was super-entertaining


----------



## Gracie

Wow. That was.....um...interesting to say the least. I can't imagine living with Phillip. I think I would have blown a gasket too. He seems harmless enough but....geez.

Brandon on the other hand, has a short fuse and he IS a Hantz. Overall though, I think he tries to be "good". He kind of reminds me of me. Try try try..but sometimes, lose control. 
I am glad he took himself out. He needed to do that for HIM, and not stay in a game that he clearly has no control over.


----------



## Foxfyre

I'll have to say that tonight was the wierdest episode of Survivor I've ever seen.  Can't say it didn't hold interest, but I would not watch if there is going to be that kind of drama every week.  It bothered me.  I think even Jeff knew Brandon was capable of being dangerous at that point.  I would not sleep well with him in camp.  Phillips still doesn't bother me like he does some of the rest of you.


----------



## hortysir

Foxfyre said:


> I'll have to say that tonight was the wierdest episode of Survivor I've ever seen.  Can't say it didn't hold interest, but I would not watch if there is going to be that kind of drama every week.  It bothered me.  I think even Jeff knew Brandon was capable of being dangerous at that point.  I would not sleep well with him in camp.  Phillips still doesn't bother me like he does some of the rest of you.



Secret Agent Phil reminds me of my daughter's bf.......

He knows everything about everything,,,,just ask him, he'll tell ya


----------



## Gracie

I don't think Brandon is dangerous. I think he could just cause some angst...like destroying the food, which would cost to replace as well as throwing a wrench in the game. But dangerous as in actually hurting someone? Nah. Brandon has a volatile personality and just hasn't learned yet how to control it.


----------



## Gracie

I like Phillip too....but at a distance, lol. He's just a big ol goober blowhard.


----------



## Foxfyre

Gracie said:


> I don't think Brandon is dangerous. I think he could just cause some angst...like destroying the food, which would cost to replace as well as throwing a wrench in the game. But dangerous as in actually hurting someone? Nah. Brandon has a volatile personality and just hasn't learned yet how to control it.



I dunno.  You could be right of course, but I honestly think Brandon, while not being homicidal, would be capable of striking out physically.  I think Jeff saw that too.  Then again it's a television show and could have all been staged too.  Who knows?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Brandon is a piece of shit.  I don't think we should blame Phillip for Brandon's horrible behavior.

Remember when Brandon was on the show before, he was all about being a Christian and praying to Jesus, etc.  What happened to that.  Phony piece of shit.

Why is it that people who have the least to be proud of are so pumped up with pride?  That's how Brandon is, soooooo proud.  Of what?  Being an asshole?  I bet he slaps his wife around, I really do.  He's fits the personality type that does that.

He's one of those little men with a Napolean complex.  Always trying to prove himself.  I think we all know what set Brandon off...in the reward challenge, Phillip was able to hold on to the end and win the challenge for the Favorites.  Brandon crapped out.  He resented Phillip for being the winner that Brandon would like to be...but isn't.

That's my take.  I'm glad Brandon is gone and I gained a lot of respect for Phillip for the way he controlled himself in the face of Brandon's nonsense.  He walked away, not because he was afraid, but because he knew that's what he needed to do.  When Brandon was badmouthing him to the other tribe, he stood tall and silent until Jeff asked him for feedback.  I think he may really have been a special agent.  He's a smart guy, and he is really physically fit.  

He's becoming one of my favorites.  
Actually, it would be really fun to watch him beat the crap out of Brandon, and I'm pretty sure he could do it.


----------



## Amelia

One little note:  

Brandon didn't crap out.  

Brandon's bag was loaded up before Phillip's.  If Brandon hadn't held on as long as he did, Phillip might not have been able to claim the win in the end.


Phillip lied in the pow wow at the end.  Maybe you can respect him for lying, coz it's part of the game of survivor.  I won't judge him for that.  But he's still a total nutbar and now that Brandon is gone, I bet the rest of the team will be counting the days till they can get rid of his bizarre self.








Yeah .... he coulda done a number to Brandon in a fight.


----------



## Foxfyre

That is true. They did gang up on Brandon--probably should have targeted Phillip first and they might have prevailed.  But I'm still banking on Phillip deliberately playing a role in this game for his own purposes.  And I am guessing he is holding more power right now than what meets the eye.

Time will tell.  

However in a moment of devaju, ya'll remember that Russell's tribe, in Russell's last hurrah, intentionally threw a challenge so they could get rid of Russell?  Turned out they steadily lost after that and eventually all were voted out.  Wonder if that will be true of the veterans this time?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Those of you excusing Brandons behavior are not very good judges of character. The kid is off the charts unstable. He acted just like a punk in the ghetto trying to show off for his friends. He would ass stomp any of you if he thought it would impress someone else.


----------



## Foxfyre

If anybody missed the meltdown last night, here it is 

Survivor: Caramoan Video - Immunity Challenge: Tribal Council - CBS.com


----------



## Zona

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oh, to me, the Iraqi vet Shamar is the one who stands out most as the "villain"!   He's horrible.  The only time he's nice is when someone kisses his ass, tells him what he wants to hear.  Other than that he's a total asshole.  Real bad attitude.  Not to be trusted.
> 
> My opinion only, of course!   I don't really expect him to last much longer.  Not that my predictions are necessarily that accurate!



Good call.


----------



## Foxfyre

Of course he left with an eye injury rather than of his own choice or being voted out.


----------



## Zona

Grampa Murked U said:


> Those of you excusing Brandons behavior are not very good judges of character. The kid is off the charts unstable. He acted just like a punk in the ghetto trying to show off for his friends. He would ass stomp any of you if he thought it would impress someone else.



I grew up in west philly and have to agree with you.  He acted like a  punk in the ghetto.  How did you know that?


----------



## Dante

Zona said:


> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.


Rarely watch, but caught it last night and boy what a fucking treat. A meltdown of epic proportions.


----------



## Dante

hortysir said:


> I can't blame Brandon.
> Phil is an obnoxious self-absorbed mental case.
> 
> But tonight's episode was super-entertaining



can't blame the guy? he's nuts!


----------



## Dante

Amelia said:


> Brandon's bag was loaded up before Phillip's.  If Brandon hadn't held on as long as he did, Phillip might not have been able to claim the win in the end.



the weirdness that is Amelia. wtf does the above mean? If A didn't lose, B wouldn't have won?

Amelia is political correctness on Soy Milk


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> I like Phillip too....but at a distance, lol. He's just a big ol goober blowhard.



From here on out, you will be agent .........noshit.


----------



## Zona

Dante said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon's bag was loaded up before Phillip's.  If Brandon hadn't held on as long as he did, Phillip might not have been able to claim the win in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the weirdness that is Amelia. wtf does the above mean? If A didn't lose, B wouldn't have won?
> 
> Amelia is political correctness on Soy Milk
Click to expand...


This thread is all about Survivor.....please stay on point.


----------



## Dante

Zona said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon's bag was loaded up before Phillip's.  If Brandon hadn't held on as long as he did, Phillip might not have been able to claim the win in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the weirdness that is Amelia. wtf does the above mean? If A didn't lose, B wouldn't have won?
> 
> Amelia is political correctness on Soy Milk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is all about Survivor.....please stay on point.
Click to expand...


It is on point. Amelia has posted a crazy post on the subject. by you commenting upon Dante's post you have hijacked the thread off topic? see how it works?


----------



## Dante

If Brandon didn't quit, he would still be in the game. (USMB brilliance)

If Brandon didn't lose, Phillip would have one more competitor in a game where EVERYONE is out for themselves.


----------



## Zona

Dante said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> the weirdness that is Amelia. wtf does the above mean? If A didn't lose, B wouldn't have won?
> 
> Amelia is political correctness on Soy Milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is all about Survivor.....please stay on point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is on point. Amelia has posted a crazy post on the subject. by you commenting upon Dante's post you have hijacked the thread off topic? see how it works?
Click to expand...


Did you just refer to yourself as a third person?


----------



## Amelia

Dante said:


> If Brandon didn't quit, he would still be in the game. (USMB brilliance)
> 
> If Brandon didn't lose, Phillip would have one more competitor in a game where EVERYONE is out for themselves.




Did you watch the whole episode?

My comment was about the reward challenge, when Brandon and Phillip were still operating as a team.  

Brandon lasted a long time, holding up a lot of weight.  If he hadn't lasted as long as he did, the opposing team would have started loading Phillip up with weight earlier and Phillip might not have been able to bring it home for his team.


----------



## Amelia

Zona said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is all about Survivor.....please stay on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is on point. Amelia has posted a crazy post on the subject. by you commenting upon Dante's post you have hijacked the thread off topic? see how it works?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you just refer to yourself as a third person?
Click to expand...




That is Dante's trademark.  His white sequined glove.


----------



## Dante

Zona said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is all about Survivor.....please stay on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is on point. Amelia has posted a crazy post on the subject. by you commenting upon Dante's post you have hijacked the thread off topic? see how it works?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you just refer to yourself as a third person?
Click to expand...


Dante often refers to himself as Dante. Why would that seem odd to you? Who else should Dante refer to himself as?


----------



## Dante

Amelia said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Brandon didn't quit, he would still be in the game. (USMB brilliance)
> 
> If Brandon didn't lose, Phillip would have one more competitor in a game where EVERYONE is out for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the whole episode?
> 
> My comment was about the reward challenge, when Brandon and Phillip were still operating as a team.
> 
> Brandon lasted a long time, holding up a lot of weight.  If he hadn't lasted as long as he did, the opposing team would have started loading Phillip up with weight earlier and Phillip might not have been able to bring it home for his team.
Click to expand...


and if the other team had a different strategy? Amelia, all I am saying is it is silly to play what ifs. On some level I respect you, but not here,

D


----------



## Dante

Amelia said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is on point. Amelia has posted a crazy post on the subject. by you commenting upon Dante's post you have hijacked the thread off topic? see how it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just refer to yourself as a third person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Dante's trademark.  His white sequined glove.
Click to expand...


clue: Bob Dole. The guy became the standard bearer of a major political party. Others here imitate loser actors and others.

get IT yet?


----------



## Gracie

Amelia said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Brandon didn't quit, he would still be in the game. (USMB brilliance)
> 
> If Brandon didn't lose, Phillip would have one more competitor in a game where EVERYONE is out for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the whole episode?
> 
> My comment was about the reward challenge, when Brandon and Phillip were still operating as a team.
> 
> Brandon lasted a long time, holding up a lot of weight.  If he hadn't lasted as long as he did, the opposing team would have started loading Phillip up with weight earlier and Phillip might not have been able to bring it home for his team.
Click to expand...


And Phillip tried to take all the credit. As usual.

I am bummed brandon is gone. Dude has a short fuse but I still like him.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Sherry

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Brandon is a piece of shit.  I don't think we should blame Phillip for Brandon's horrible behavior.
> 
> Remember when Brandon was on the show before, he was all about being a Christian and praying to Jesus, etc.  What happened to that.  Phony piece of shit.
> 
> Why is it that people who have the least to be proud of are so pumped up with pride?  That's how Brandon is, soooooo proud.  Of what?  Being an asshole?  I bet he slaps his wife around, I really do.  He's fits the personality type that does that.
> 
> He's one of those little men with a Napolean complex.  Always trying to prove himself.  I think we all know what set Brandon off...in the reward challenge, Phillip was able to hold on to the end and win the challenge for the Favorites.  Brandon crapped out.  He resented Phillip for being the winner that Brandon would like to be...but isn't.
> 
> That's my take.  I'm glad Brandon is gone and I gained a lot of respect for Phillip for the way he controlled himself in the face of Brandon's nonsense.  He walked away, not because he was afraid, but because he knew that's what he needed to do.  When Brandon was badmouthing him to the other tribe, he stood tall and silent until Jeff asked him for feedback.  I think he may really have been a special agent.  He's a smart guy, and he is really physically fit.
> 
> He's becoming one of my favorites.
> Actually, it would be really fun to watch him beat the crap out of Brandon, and I'm pretty sure he could do it.



Brandon has issues and a head full of boogeymen...he admitted that after his last appearance on the show, it had a negative impact on his personal life. He had Phillip's number, but wasn't capable of outwitting him...so he failed on all levels of the game.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zona said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you excusing Brandons behavior are not very good judges of character. The kid is off the charts unstable. He acted just like a punk in the ghetto trying to show off for his friends. He would ass stomp any of you if he thought it would impress someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in west philly and have to agree with you.  He acted like a  punk in the ghetto.  How did you know that?
Click to expand...


30 years ago he would have been my homeboy. 

Too bad people on the net have no expwrience and can't tekl the difference


----------



## Againsheila

I do not understand why anyone would watch "Survivor".  It's nothing more than a junior high popularity contest.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Againsheila said:


> I do not understand why anyone would watch "Survivor".  It's nothing more than a junior high popularity contest.



I do not understand why anyone who feels that way about "Survivor" would be hanging out on a thread where people who watch the show are discussing the show.

I guess some of us have to search out ways to make ourselves feel superior to others.


----------



## Gracie

Brandon tries very hard to be "good". He has to live with being a Hantz..which is probably very hard to do. Even a relative was on Big Brother and he was targeted immediately by everyone in the house just because he was a Hantz. It all boils down to Russell Hantz. Even Brandon's dad was kind of an asshole when he was there the season Brandon played. Imagine being Brandon in that family of hateful users who think fists and being nasty is what gets them ahead...and knowing that is NOT the way to get anywhere but having to battle not only them..but himself.

Maybe I just try to see the good in people. I dunno. Phillip seems like a good sort but he is just too weird. He hides behind a mask and no telling what is underneath that mask. With Brandon..you know what you get. With Phillip...you get games and a helluva lot of backstabbing.


----------



## Gracie

Againsheila said:


> I do not understand why anyone would watch "Survivor".  It's nothing more than a junior high popularity contest.



I like watching it because of the psych trips they play on each other and how far they will go to win a million dollars while going against their own morals for money. It's fascinating to watch.


----------



## Dante

Againsheila said:


> I do not understand why anyone would watch "Survivor".  It's nothing more than a junior high popularity contest.



you were seriously ignored in school?

go figure


----------



## Againsheila

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand why anyone would watch "Survivor".  It's nothing more than a junior high popularity contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand why anyone who feels that way about "Survivor" would be hanging out on a thread where people who watch the show are discussing the show.
> 
> I guess some of us have to search out ways to make ourselves feel superior to others.
Click to expand...


I make one post out of 738 and I'm "hanging around".  It popped up when I clicked on "Active threads".  I didn't read it, I just made a comment.  Not surprised that it was responded to by a junior high comment.  Don't worry, I'll leave you to your thread now.


----------



## Foxfyre

Gracie said:


> Brandon tries very hard to be "good". He has to live with being a Hantz..which is probably very hard to do. Even a relative was on Big Brother and he was targeted immediately by everyone in the house just because he was a Hantz. It all boils down to Russell Hantz. Even Brandon's dad was kind of an asshole when he was there the season Brandon played. Imagine being Brandon in that family of hateful users who think fists and being nasty is what gets them ahead...and knowing that is NOT the way to get anywhere but having to battle not only them..but himself.
> 
> Maybe I just try to see the good in people. I dunno. Phillip seems like a good sort but he is just too weird. He hides behind a mask and no telling what is underneath that mask. With Brandon..you know what you get. With Phillip...you get games and a helluva lot of backstabbing.



While I'm not going to make the leap that Brandon was above doing some backstabbing of his own,  I agree he was his own worse enemy.  The threats he made to his own tribe, his irrational response to various situations, and his complete meltdown shown on Wednesday night went way beyond normal Survivor dynamics.  It bothered me--made me uncomfortable.  And I was glad to see him go for that reason.

As for as the other dynamics of the game, I agree that it is an interesting exercise in what people are willing to do to keep themselves in the game and perhaps in the running for the million dollars.  And it does require walking a very fine line--refuse to play the game and you'll invariably be blind sided and voted out.  Play the game too well and you might make it to the end, but will never get the jury's vote.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Brandon tries very hard to be "good". He has to live with being a Hantz..which is probably very hard to do. Even a relative was on Big Brother and he was targeted immediately by everyone in the house just because he was a Hantz. It all boils down to Russell Hantz. Even Brandon's dad was kind of an asshole when he was there the season Brandon played. Imagine being Brandon in that family of hateful users who think fists and being nasty is what gets them ahead...and knowing that is NOT the way to get anywhere but having to battle not only them..but himself.
> 
> Maybe I just try to see the good in people. I dunno. Phillip seems like a good sort but he is just too weird. He hides behind a mask and no telling what is underneath that mask. With Brandon..you know what you get. With Phillip...*you get games and a helluva lot of backstabbing*.



Perhaps that is why he is playing Survivor?


----------



## Zona

Againsheila said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand why anyone would watch "Survivor".  It's nothing more than a junior high popularity contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand why anyone who feels that way about "Survivor" would be hanging out on a thread where people who watch the show are discussing the show.
> 
> I guess some of us have to search out ways to make ourselves feel superior to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make one post out of 738 and I'm "hanging around".  It popped up when I clicked on "Active threads".  I didn't read it, I just made a comment.  Not surprised that it was responded to by a junior high comment.  Don't worry, I'll leave you to your thread now.
Click to expand...


Thank you very much.


----------



## Katzndogz

While I do not normally watch Survivor, I watched the night Brandon got tossed out on his ass.  It was worth it.   More surprising is that Brandon didn't get his head handed to him when he dumped the food.


----------



## Foxfyre

Katzndogz said:


> While I do not normally watch Survivor, I watched the night Brandon got tossed out on his ass.  It was worth it.   More surprising is that Brandon didn't get his head handed to him when he dumped the food.



That occurred to me too, and it also raised some questions in my very jaded curiosity at this stage of life.  The Favorites of course are faring better with food than are the Fans but they still have to ration like everybody else.  Wouldn't it infuriate you for somebody to do that to you?  But they really didn't react all that angrily.  Very strange.  And then for the gals to be sobbing in sympathy and affection for Brandon as he made his grand exit?

I consider myself a caring, loving, empathetic, and forgiving person, but I just didn't get that.  Made me wonder all the more that things aren't always as they seem.


----------



## longknife

I even ignore the promos!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

They didn't react to sternly because the kid wss clearly unstable.  Physical confrontations are strictly forbidden in the rules. 

And I hope he was publicly humilliated enough that we don't have to endure his nonsense in the reunion.


----------



## Foxfyre

Heads up Survivor fans.   It's on tonight.


----------



## Trajan

ok so, I have not watched for 2 weeks, busy etc.got them  tivoed...watched the Brandon meltdown episode...after serious thought, this kid has to be on medication for bi-polar/manic tendencies and if hes not, he should be, or he is and hes off his meds. 

and again if hes not, I will wager, oh, within 5 years if that long we will here from this guy again, or that is about him, hes assaulted someone, a family member, co-worker etc..

As far as the behavior of jeff and a few other of the players, like Dawn and her comment when jeff asked her if the tribe is better off, " whats important is Brandon is better off",

 well, there ya go, as long as everyone gets to be 'who they are' and says 'what they want' to say no matter any cost to others,or how stupid crass or warped, well as long as 'hes fine'.....yup, survivor certainly is a cross section of society all right...

His closing comments were delusional too....


Shamar and Brandon can share the same rubber room....


I have not read anyones comments prior to this post I am going to go watch the last episode first, so I don't read any spoilers etc.


----------



## Foxfyre

Not sure what to think about the reshuffle Wednesday night. Makes it harder to latch onto individual personalities when they mix it up like that.  I'll give it one more week before pronouncing a verdict though.


----------



## Amelia

My early pick just barely made it through the night.  I thought she was a goner.


----------



## Trajan

well, that was interesting, but the team of Malcolm etc. does seem heavily weighted....but that may a good thing, they will start eating each other and open up survival for others


----------



## Trajan

Grampa Murked U said:


> They didn't react to sternly because the kid wss clearly unstable.  Physical confrontations are strictly forbidden in the rules.
> *
> And I hope he was publicly humiliated enough that we don't have to endure his nonsense in the reunion.*



he'll be there, bet on it, ratings, thats all its about.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Did you hear that stupid Eddie when they formed new teams?  He said, "We have all the young, good-looking people on our team!"  Is that his entire value system, right there?

I hate to think of a firefighter who values people based on shallow reasons.  This is not the first time he has mentioned the best-looking and youngest people in the game...a category he absolutely includes himself in.

What will he do in a fire, climb over the old people to rescue the young, good-looking chick?  What a loser.  And I LOVE firemen, I consider them heroes...but not him.


----------



## westwall

Hell no.  An utter waste of time.


----------



## Gracie

Eddie is in love with himself and therefore...not worthy of my attention.

I hope Malcom does not let the whole Survivor negative aspects invade his head. He is my pick and is an all around nice guy but he may fall to the dark side. I hope not.

Phillip...well...he is slowly starting to grow on me again. For now. I liked how he tried to pep them up but most think he is a blow hard and did not take what he was saying in the context of what he was trying to do. Being a weirdo dude doesn't help, so I can't blame them. But I got it. Probably because I don't have to live with him on an island, lol.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Survivor just doesn't have the swagger it used to. The formula has grown stale and has been out for so long that players can now manipulate the game so to speak. The game has become a show about manipulation,  lies and other manner of characteristics that weren't that prevalent early on. 

I have see a couple of other shows from overseas that have the same basic concept without the challenges or teibal issues. They were interesting but lacked that viewer involvement. 

If survivor were to require aptitude tests prior to casting I believe it would allow for people with a bit more personal chatacter to come forth. Sadly I know that will never happen.


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> Survivor just doesn't have the swagger it used to. The formula has grown stale and has been out for so long that players can now manipulate the game so to speak. The game has become a show about manipulation,  lies and other manner of characteristics that weren't that prevalent early on.
> 
> I have see a couple of other shows from overseas that have the same basic concept without the challenges or teibal issues. They were interesting but lacked that viewer involvement.
> 
> If survivor were to require aptitude tests prior to casting I believe it would allow for people with a bit more personal chatacter to come forth. Sadly I know that will never happen.



Well sheesh Grandpa, they have to have certain personalities to make a good soap opera work.  And that's all Survivor real is--a soap opera with a twist.  If you don't take it too seriously, it's still a lot of fun.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Foxfyre said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Survivor just doesn't have the swagger it used to. The formula has grown stale and has been out for so long that players can now manipulate the game so to speak. The game has become a show about manipulation,  lies and other manner of characteristics that weren't that prevalent early on.
> 
> I have see a couple of other shows from overseas that have the same basic concept without the challenges or teibal issues. They were interesting but lacked that viewer involvement.
> 
> If survivor were to require aptitude tests prior to casting I believe it would allow for people with a bit more personal chatacter to come forth. Sadly I know that will never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sheesh Grandpa, they have to have certain personalities to make a good soap opera work.  And that's all Survivor real is--a soap opera with a twist.  If you don't take it too seriously, it's still a lot of fun.
Click to expand...


I guess im just not into glamorizing the bad side of human nature. I get to see that everyday in the news. And maybe im just over reacting to a few bad apples lol. Either way im sure the show will survive no matter what I think so you're quite safe


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Survivor just doesn't have the swagger it used to. The formula has grown stale and has been out for so long that players can now manipulate the game so to speak. The game has become a show about manipulation,  lies and other manner of characteristics that weren't that prevalent early on.
> 
> I have see a couple of other shows from overseas that have the same basic concept without the challenges or teibal issues. They were interesting but lacked that viewer involvement.
> 
> If survivor were to require aptitude tests prior to casting I believe it would allow for people with a bit more personal chatacter to come forth. Sadly I know that will never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sheesh Grandpa, they have to have certain personalities to make a good soap opera work.  And that's all Survivor real is--a soap opera with a twist.  If you don't take it too seriously, it's still a lot of fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess im just not into glamorizing the bad side of human nature. I get to see that everyday in the news. And maybe im just over reacting to a few bad apples lol. Either way im sure the show will survive no matter what I think so you're quite safe
Click to expand...


I don't think it glamorizes it.  I think it makes some of them look like blooming idiots and others you kind of have to admire for figuring out a good strategy.  But the show is designed to be pure entertainment, the contestants want to do it for whatever their reasons, and there's no reason we shouldn't enjoy it.


----------



## Gracie

Both of you are making way too much sense. Now stop that!


----------



## Foxfyre

Love ya Gracie.  

You too Grandpa.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Grampa Murked U said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Survivor just doesn't have the swagger it used to. The formula has grown stale and has been out for so long that players can now manipulate the game so to speak. The game has become a show about manipulation,  lies and other manner of characteristics that weren't that prevalent early on.
> 
> I have see a couple of other shows from overseas that have the same basic concept without the challenges or teibal issues. They were interesting but lacked that viewer involvement.
> 
> If survivor were to require aptitude tests prior to casting I believe it would allow for people with a bit more personal chatacter to come forth. Sadly I know that will never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sheesh Grandpa, they have to have certain personalities to make a good soap opera work.  And that's all Survivor real is--a soap opera with a twist.  If you don't take it too seriously, it's still a lot of fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess im just not into glamorizing the bad side of human nature. I get to see that everyday in the news. And maybe im just over reacting to a few bad apples lol. Either way im sure the show will survive no matter what I think so you're quite safe
Click to expand...


Remember, it's called "Survivor."

In a real survival situation, what would you do to stay alive?  Would you make alliances?  Would you lie?  Would you switch sides if it helped your survival?  Would you pretend to like people you didn't really like?  Would you pretend to go along with the stronger people in order to save your neck?

I know I would do all of these things.  In the game of "Survivor" your life isn't really at risk.  But there is ONE MILLION DOLLARS at stake, the loss of which is still a significant consequence.

Anyway, what I think I'm trying to say, is that I don't think the show glamorizes the bad side of human nature.  But it does bring out some of the traits that would emerge in a real survival situation when we return to some of our baser instincts.


----------



## Trajan

Foxfyre said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Survivor just doesn't have the swagger it used to. The formula has grown stale and has been out for so long that players can now manipulate the game so to speak. The game has become a show about manipulation,  lies and other manner of characteristics that weren't that prevalent early on.
> 
> I have see a couple of other shows from overseas that have the same basic concept without the challenges or teibal issues. They were interesting but lacked that viewer involvement.
> 
> If survivor were to require aptitude tests prior to casting I believe it would allow for people with a bit more personal chatacter to come forth. Sadly I know that will never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sheesh Grandpa, they have to have certain personalities to make a good soap opera work.  And that's all Survivor real is--a soap opera with a twist.  If you don't take it too seriously, it's still a lot of fun.
Click to expand...




Grampa Murked U said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Survivor just doesn't have the swagger it used to. The formula has grown stale and has been out for so long that players can now manipulate the game so to speak. The game has become a show about manipulation,  lies and other manner of characteristics that weren't that prevalent early on.
> 
> I have see a couple of other shows from overseas that have the same basic concept without the challenges or teibal issues. They were interesting but lacked that viewer involvement.
> 
> If survivor were to require aptitude tests prior to casting I believe it would allow for people with a bit more personal chatacter to come forth. Sadly I know that will never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sheesh Grandpa, they have to have certain personalities to make a good soap opera work.  And that's all Survivor real is--a soap opera with a twist.  If you don't take it too seriously, it's still a lot of fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess im just not into glamorizing the bad side of human nature. I get to see that everyday in the news. And maybe im just over reacting to a few bad apples lol. Either way im sure the show will survive no matter what I think so you're quite safe
Click to expand...




Foxfyre said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sheesh Grandpa, they have to have certain personalities to make a good soap opera work.  And that's all Survivor real is--a soap opera with a twist.  If you don't take it too seriously, it's still a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess im just not into glamorizing the bad side of human nature. I get to see that everyday in the news. And maybe im just over reacting to a few bad apples lol. Either way im sure the show will survive no matter what I think so you're quite safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it glamorizes it.  I think it makes some of them look like blooming idiots and others you kind of have to admire for figuring out a good strategy.  But the show is designed to be pure entertainment, the contestants want to do it for whatever their reasons, and there's no reason we shouldn't enjoy it.
Click to expand...


realty shows by and large are petri dishes of social aptitude, character and physicality. Its rare to watch and not have to cover ones eyes......and yes I guess to some extent thats the point

-I remember waaaay back we watched the first 2 seasons of big brother, I don't remember it being that bad, my wife tuned in last year as a lark, she watched one episode, she couldn't stand anymore.....

-Hells Kitchen, we like cooking shows etc. we recently re-watched seasons 1 thru 3, they were great, there was lots of tips on cooking Gordon instructing, nurturing, the sous chefs he;ling them make dishes and you learned something along with watching the teams try and keep it together.....for the last 3-4 seasons they spend more time showing film of the dorms and all the fights and drama, and much less in the kitchen, it appears they go out of their way to chose folks who have very poor social skills, not very good chefs at all, even from the git go, and are more likely to 'go off' and create some juicy drama then advance the show as a cooking competition.....in short they reduced it to the lowest common denominator....we are probably done with it. ( and I am getting suspicious of master chef to after last years season)

This season of survivor seems tired and uninspired, I said at the beginning, who's favorites were these?frankly I am rooting for Cochran for the hell of it... .....and the remix didn't seem to help if you ask me, it just made one team very much better and the other a troop of dysfunction (I'd look for a merge really soon)....it may be attractive some times but, I am not sure we will watch to the end...we are already  shuffling it to the bottom of our tivo list. 
.


----------



## Foxfyre

It is said that there are only so many plots to use for fiction, only so many personality types that can be used.   Based on the tuneless, grating, annoying concepts that passes for much of modern music these days, I'm wondering if the world has not run out of melodies.  So yes, maybe all television shows run their course after awhile because nobody is creative enough to think up ways to keep them fresh and fun and interesting as they are in the beginning.

I think back at M.A.S.H that closed up shop when it was still at the top of its game even after years.  And it continued as one of the most successful shows in syndication ever.  But perhaps the powers recognized that if they continued, it would deteriorate and become much less than it was.  Seinfeld was another very popular show that quit at the top of its game.  Probably for the same reasons.

I agree that Hell's Kitchen is much more angry and focuses on confrontation more than it does on chef skills these days, and that makes it less enjoyable.

So maybe Survivor has run its course.  I don't know.  But I will continue to enjoy it as much as I can for now because I still get a kick out of watching the dyanmics.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I have been getting into all the new semi history series on H2 this year. Also the new Vikings show on AMC. Haven't decided on that one yet. The Men who built America was also interesting. 

I guess maybe ive just grown out of the reality shows. Most of them are ass anyhow. Back in the day you could see a Van Halen video on mtv. Now all you get are punk kids doing dumb shit. Tv has definitely dumbed down. I just hope it isnt a reflection of us as a whole.


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> I have been getting into all the new semi history series on H2 this year. Also the new Vikings show on AMC. Haven't decided on that one yet. The Men who built America was also interesting.
> 
> I guess maybe ive just grown out of the reality shows. Most of them are ass anyhow. Back in the day you could see a Van Halen video on mtv. Now all you get are punk kids doing dumb shit. Tv has definitely dumbed down. I just hope it isnt a reflection of us as a whole.



Well, in some things I refuse to grow up.  So there ya go.


----------



## Trajan

Foxfyre said:


> It is said that there are only so many plots to use for fiction, only so many personality types that can be used.   Based on the tuneless, grating, annoying concepts that passes for much of modern music these days, I'm wondering if the world has not run out of melodies.  So yes, maybe all television shows run their course after awhile because nobody is creative enough to think up ways to keep them fresh and fun and interesting as they are in the beginning.
> 
> I think back at M.A.S.H that closed up shop when it was still at the top of its game even after years.  And it continued as one of the most successful shows in syndication ever.  But perhaps the powers recognized that if they continued, it would deteriorate and become much less than it was.  Seinfeld was another very popular show that quit at the top of its game.  Probably for the same reasons.
> 
> I agree that Hell's Kitchen is much more angry and focuses on confrontation more than it does on chef skills these days, and that makes it less enjoyable.
> 
> So maybe Survivor has run its course.  I don't know.  But I will continue to enjoy it as much as I can for now because I still get a kick out of watching the dyanmics.



this-
_It is said that there are only so many plots to use for fiction, only so many personality types that can be used.   Based on the tuneless, grating, annoying concepts that passes for much of modern music these days, I'm wondering if the world has not run out of melodies. _


yup, I can remember maybe 3 movies in the last 10 years that have surprised me as original and thoughtful, one of my fav's is is the 6th Sense......

I think Hollywood thinks ( if they even waste time on it) thinking its just so much easier copying borrowing adding more and more and more sequels than being original or at least making an attempt to be......they have been running on empty for quite a while now. TV? heck....they've been dead as a dodo for decades....they cannot create (and nor keep)  anything minus sex, vulgar innuendo, sex, gratuitous violence and sex...and The Bible is on the History Channel...


----------



## Trajan

I recently bought these the dvds of this show ( its timless fun and knowldge), my grandsons and I watched at my behest, you never heard more ohhs and ahhs.....

they thought it was very cool and it bares repeated watching too

Connections (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

a small sample-
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcSxL8GUn-g](Video Obsolete, see desc) James Burke : Connections, Episode 1, "The Trigger Effect", 1 of 5 (CC) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Connections-1-James-Burke/dp/B000NJVY3U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364159243&sr=8-1&keywords=connections+james+burke]Amazon.com: Connections 1: James Burke, Mick Jackson: Movies & TV[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Well, I still love "Survivor."  Some of them are better than others, that is true.  But I enjoy them nonetheless.  I get very little lesiure  time, so when I sit down to watch television, a total of about three to three and a half hours per week, it's for pure entertainment.  

The other show I've been enjoying is "Elementary."  And I like some of the comedies such as "Big Bang Theory" and "2 1/2 Men."

But "Survivor" is like an event every week.  When it's not on television for a period of time, I miss it. : )


----------



## Amelia

That's pretty much how I feel.

There are a couple of shows I watch on Sunday night.  But Survivor is sometimes the only reason I turn the television on during the week.


----------



## Foxfyre

HEADS UP EVERYBODY.

SURVIVOR ON TONIGHT.  Set your DVR to record or tune in.


----------



## Amelia

My favorite got booted.

Now my eggs are all in Cochran's basket.  



I kinda like when he gets to play elder Survivor statesman.


----------



## Gracie

I'm ready for the show. Got the pizza ordered and my feet propped up. I just have to wait another 2 hours for it to come on.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Well, I'm glad it was Julia who got voted out and I totally agree with what Cochran said about her.  Basically, she is so bland in every way that he thought of her as "vanilla," but at the same time he thought that was an insult to "vanilla" because it is a very well-liked flavor.  But Julia, not so much.

As for Phillip, I think he was faking it on that immunity challenge.  You know why I think so?  He knows the merge is coming up and he doesn't want to be perceived as a physical threat.  So he totally acted like he was wiped out by that challenge.  But based on his past performance in various challenges, I don't believe that's so.  

I believe him when he said he lost the reward challenge on purpose also.  For similar reasons.  He's smart enough to know that when the merge comes, you don't want to be perceived as a threat.

I like Phillip.  He can be a pain in the ass, but at least he's interesting.  Not bland like some.


----------



## Gracie

Phillip is more than what he lets on. Just not sure what. lol


----------



## Foxfyre

Well really, Malcolm is a good athlete but after two seasons now, I still don't feel like I know him as a personality.  The only two really interesting characters out there are Phillip and Cochran and also Dawn to some extent.  The rest are all vanilla to me.


----------



## Gracie

Cochran is all mellowed out. I was rooting for malcom but his "we are the pretty, young, good looking team" mentality turned me off. I like Brenda...and I like Cochran better. And just for funzies, I may start rooting for Philip.


----------



## Amelia

I still want Phillip gone.  But he could provide some drama among all the vanilla pretty people so I look forward to at least a couple good blowups before he departs.





lol @ Cochran making "vanilla" the word of the week.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

These are the people I want to see voted out next, in approximately this order:

Corrine
Brenda (sorry Gracie!)
Eddie
Reynold

I will not be happy to see Phillip get voted out in the near future.  He adds a lot of entertainment to the game.


----------



## Gracie

I can go along with your list kooshdakhaa. Brenda seems ok, but she is staying under the radar this go round so if she gets voted out....shrug. No loss, really. lol


----------



## Zona

I just like watching Brenda breath.  


Woof...


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> I'm ready for the show. Got the pizza ordered and my feet propped up. I just have to wait another 2 hours for it to come on.



My kind of people!


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Well really, Malcolm is a good athlete but after two seasons now, I still don't feel like I know him as a personality.  The only two really interesting characters out there are Phillip and Cochran and also Dawn to some extent.  The rest are all vanilla to me.



I have Zero repect for Dawn now.  She is a snitch and has no back bone.  Its sad though becauce prior to that last show, I liked her.


----------



## Amelia

Dawn snitching to Phillip bothered me too.

Her strategy for winning the game is to be henchman to a crazy guy?  



I think she was threatened when she realized that Julia was smarter than they'd given her credit for.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Gracie said:


> I can go along with your list kooshdakhaa. Brenda seems ok, but she is staying under the radar this go round so if she gets voted out....shrug. No loss, really. lol



I didn't mind Brenda that much until this last episode.  it was during the reward challenge, where they were walking around in the water.  She was sitting out.   She was screaming and yelling, cheering her team on, which normally would be fine.  But it started bothering me, because she is really just being carried along by all those stronger people.  And yet she was belittling the weaker team with such glee...well, it really struck me wrong.  I despise her now.  She's a leech.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

As for Dawn, what bothers me about her is when she gets all sensitive and starts crying and saying she just "can't take" the fighting between people, etc.  WTF does she expect???  She's on Survivor.  

Oh, yeah, she's also the one who was showing compassion for what's his name...Brandon.  Oh, pullleeease.


----------



## Foxfyre

HEADS UP EVERYBODY!!!!  Survivor on tonight.

Rumor is that the merge is close.


----------



## Amelia

Two people out for letting it be known how much they were thinking about the game.  Two people who mistakenly confided in Dawn.

Dawn, Phillip, Cochran all probably underestimated as threats by the other players.

Brenda has been way under the radar this time.


----------



## Sherry

I love a good blindside.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Tonights episode was freaking GREAT. That is what the last two seasons have been missing. SMART MOVES BY UNDERDOGS

Little Miss I love gays thought she had control and got the SNUFF.

Love it

Phillip will take credit for it but Dawn was the one with the lightbulb going off. Corrines strategy was stupid anyhow. She was going to vote off a person who posed 0 threat rather than some muscle or brain. Shows just how little she had of the latter.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

It was so funny because Corrine was talking about it being time for some blindsides, and then she's the one who got blindsided.  Big time!  I wanted her gone, but I couldn't help but feel sorry for her, she was so shocked that she got voted out.

I'm glad she's gone.  

Oh, and it was great that Cochran won his first immunity challenge!  Too bad he didn't really need it this time, though.  He wasn't even on anyone's radar to be voted out this time around.


----------



## Gracie

I laughed. She had that smug smile while Sherri's name was being called... until hers came  up. Then she got all sober faced and I started to LOL.

I'm rooting for Cochran. Don't know why but I think he seems perfect to win Survivor this go round.


----------



## Foxfyre

The most fun part for me last night was Cochran finally winning the challenge and getting immunity.  It was a long time coming.  As Jeff characterized it, David and Goliath indeed when it was Cochran vs Malcolm.

But honestly, would you - could you - have eaten that stuff?  Cochran was the only one who didn't seem to even mind it while everybody else was struggling to keep it down.  Cochran has emerged as my favorite though and he's the one I'm pulling for now.

And the directors are sneaky and they let us see and hear only enough to keep us guessing.  So who is the 'behind the scenes' manipulator/leader now?  Is it Dawn?  Is it Cochran?  Or will we ultimately see that it was in fact Phillip?  Or somebody else?

The show has become more interesting to me just for that reason.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well really, Malcolm is a good athlete but after two seasons now, I still don't feel like I know him as a personality.  The only two really interesting characters out there are Phillip and Cochran and also Dawn to some extent.  The rest are all vanilla to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Zero repect for Dawn now.  She is a snitch and has no back bone.  Its sad though becauce prior to that last show, I liked her.
Click to expand...


Is Dawn a snitch, or is she just faithful to her true alliance?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I notice Brenda has really quieted down now that they've merged and she's not on a team that is far superior to the other team.

So I was starting to forgive her, but then I realized she's just mellowed out because she's not on "the winning team" anymore.  Time to shut up with the hysterical cheering and gloating, eh, Brenda?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Foxfyre said:


> The most fun part for me last night was Cochran finally winning the challenge and getting immunity.  It was a long time coming.  As Jeff characterized it, David and Goliath indeed when it was Cochran vs Malcolm.
> 
> But honestly, would you - could you - have eaten that stuff?  Cochran was the only one who didn't seem to even mind it while everybody else was struggling to keep it down.  Cochran has emerged as my favorite though and he's the one I'm pulling for now.
> 
> And the directors are sneaky and they let us see and hear only enough to keep us guessing.  So who is the 'behind the scenes' manipulator/leader now?  Is it Dawn?  Is it Cochran?  Or will we ultimately see that it was in fact Phillip?  Or somebody else?
> 
> The show has become more interesting to me just for that reason.



Yeah, it WAS fun watching Cochran win.  I wonder if it will really help him get dates in the real world as he supposed.  : )

As for eating that stuff, if I went on Survivor, I would be prepared to do so.  Probably even practice before I went.  Like those rotten egg things, "balut"...you can get them in Asian food stores.  I first encountered them in Hawaii but never cared to eat one!  Also, here in Alaska, there are lots of Native foods that are fairly disgusting that you could practice on.

The living slug thingies would be hard to take.  But you just have to go somewhere else in your mind...and ACT, don't THINK.  If you're going to think about something, think about ONE MILLION DOLLARS.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well really, Malcolm is a good athlete but after two seasons now, I still don't feel like I know him as a personality.  The only two really interesting characters out there are Phillip and Cochran and also Dawn to some extent.  The rest are all vanilla to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Zero repect for Dawn now.  She is a snitch and has no back bone.  Its sad though becauce prior to that last show, I liked her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Dawn a snitch, or is she just faithful to her true alliance?
Click to expand...


That was my thought too.  She believes she was voted off last time because she kept a confidence and did not relate information to her alliance and, when the others in her alliance, found out about it, they felt betrayed.  So this time she played the game.  Keep a confidence?  Or put her alliance first?  This time she chose the alliance.

She is one of the few, I think, who is bothered by that aspect of the game.  She doesn't enjoy lying, deceiving, manipulating, blind siding people.   But she also seems to have come to a decision that it is necessary to survive in Survivor.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Snitch??? Lol ok


----------



## Zona

Ok...first off.  I am all about being on Team Sherri.  Literally and figuratively.  Hot! Second, Corrine being blind sided was really funny (and I really liked her as well.  At least she is not a sheep like Dawn), but now we have to hear that idiot Phil brag about he made it happen.  Indirectly, it was Dawn the snitch's fault really.  (And for those who say she is being loyal to her tribe, think about that for a sec.  That tribe has Philip as the leader and every word out of his mouth is about him.  How He doesnt need this person or that person because HE has the numbers he needs.  Its all about him, not the team).

Speaking of Philip, he will be on of the final three in my opion.  Boston Rob (I just threw up a little) knew no one....NO ONE would vote for him and he was right.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

What is all this nonsense about someone snitching? This has the be the dumbest reference ive ever heard to survivor. 

Dawn and the others realized they were low on the pecking order so they mixed it up. You all would have done the same thing were you smart enough. I can't stand emotionally weak people but +1 for Dawn not being a sheep.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Zona said:


> Ok...first off.  I am all about being on Team Sherri.  Literally and figuratively.  Hot! Second, Corrine being blind sided was really funny (and I really liked her as well.  At least she is not a sheep like Dawn), but now we have to hear that idiot Phil brag about he made it happen.  Indirectly, it was Dawn the snitch's fault really.  (And for those who say she is being loyal to her tribe, think about that for a sec.  That tribe has Philip as the leader and every word out of his mouth is about him.  How He doesnt need this person or that person because HE has the numbers he needs.  Its all about him, not the team).
> 
> Speaking of Philip, he will be on of the final three in my opion.  Boston Rob (I just threw up a little) knew no one....NO ONE would vote for him and he was right.



Seems like a lot of these people aren't thinking that way.  Corrine certainly wasn't.  It's Survivor 101 that if someone is disliked by a lot of people they're a great one to take to the final three.  But Corrine's thinking was "I can't stand Phillip, nobody can stand him, we need to get rid of him."  Backward thinking.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bunch of pussy whipped idiots in this thread.   Good for dawn for waking up and playing the game


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bunch of pussy whipped idiots in this thread.   Good for dawn for waking up and playing the game



Good grief, Grandpa! No need to be so insulting! Better watch out, you'll get voted off the thread!


----------



## Gracie

I LOVED seeing the smirk on Corinne's face fade when her name was drawn the first time...then again..then again. Priceless.
I have no feeling about Dawn at all. All I see is chin, and although I know that is not nice of me, I can't help it. But, I would like to see her in the final 3. The editing on her sucks because she may be doing more that none of us are witnessing.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of pussy whipped idiots in this thread.   Good for dawn for waking up and playing the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, Grandpa! No need to be so insulting! Better watch out, you'll get voted off the thread!
Click to expand...


Oops

Sorry for the drunk post all. Sigh....


----------



## Zona

Damn Sherri is hot but that us not the only reason I like her.  I think she is a pretty good.player thus far.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Oh, yay!  Survivor tonight!  I better stay away from this thread since I'm in the last time zone!  I might read what happens before I get to watch it! : )


----------



## Amelia

I can't believe how much I wanted a certain someone to go home.  I didn't know I felt so strongly about getting rid of that person.







.... won't say who in case Koosh is reading before the show comes on out there.


----------



## Sherry

It looks like Dawn decided to start playing with her head...but next week's previews showed her a complete wreck, and she's back to playing an emotional game like her last season. It appears that she just couldn't outlast her own internal struggle.


----------



## Amelia

Andrea messed things up.

But if Andrea hadn't, Phillip probably would have.  Probably wouldn't have taken too much to make Malcolm antsy.


And Malcolm maximized the number of people he could show disloyalty to.  Way out there in the open, total exposure.


----------



## Sherry

Amelia said:


> Amber messed things up.
> 
> But if Amber hadn't, Phillip probably would have.  Probably wouldn't have taken too much to make Malcolm antsy.
> 
> 
> And Malcolm maximized the number of people he could show disloyalty to.  Way out there in the open, total exposure.



Reynold showed himself to be a loyal follower to Malcolm, but we'll see if he figures out who wrote his name down. Andrea panicked. It amazes me how most of them let Jeff lead them to reveal things that put their current/future plans in jeopardy. I would be so prepared to give Jeff the most innocuous responses.


----------



## Amelia

Ooops, I got A's name wrong.  Now I sound like Phillip!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Okay, I've criticized Brenda in the past, but I have to give her credit for her performance in that immunity challenge!  That was a tough one.  She really earned that immunity necklace.  Too bad she didn't need it this time around.

Cochran is growing on me.  

I can't believe Malcolm got Franklin to give him the immunity necklace like that!  Because of that, no one will ever suspect that Malcolm actually has one of his own!  I hope he doesn't tell anyone.  I can't help but like Malcolm, a lot of other people deserve to go home before he does.

And Dawn...looks like she needs to go home, based on the previews for next week.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Oh, and Reynold and  Eddie...male chavinist pigs need to go home.

Did you catch that remark  he made at the reward challenge when they were talking about the guys all banding together?  He said something like, "Who needs the girls, anyway, Hope was the only one worth "bleep"ing, and she's gone."  

Pig.

P.S.  EDIT:  I meant to say the remark he made at the reward picnic, not at the challenge.  At the picnic after they won the challenge. : )


----------



## Gracie

Malcom is assuredly playing this game!


----------



## Foxfyre

Well for sure if the girls don't start targeting the more physically strong guys, the girls aren't going to make it to the end.  Phillip is in no danger.  I'm pretty sure everybody wants him to be in the final three because nobody on the jury will vote for him.  It does seem that the challenges are now mixing some athletic ability with challenges that don't require a lot of physical strength, so we'll see how that goes.

As for Dawn.  I dunno.  Maybe its healthy not to hold it all in.  But again I think she is the one player who doesn't enjoy playing the game--the lying, cheating, back stabbing, manipulative, deceptive part of the game.  And while that is a weakness on Survivor, I can understand how it could get to a person.  Most especially when it is a person who trusted you that you do it to.


----------



## Amelia

By convincing the tribe that he doesn't have the immunity necklace, Malcolm may have made it that much easier to convince the rest of the tribe to vote him out.

He's strong in challenges and he is conspicuously loyal to no one.  Not only conspicuously loyal to no one but he'll use others' loyalty to him to his own ends even as he puts them at risk.  I hope Reynold is smart enough to figure that out.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Amelia said:


> By convincing the tribe that he doesn't have the immunity necklace, Malcolm may have made it that much easier to convince the rest of the tribe to vote him out.
> 
> He's strong in challenges and he is conspicuously loyal to no one.  Not only conspicuously loyal to no one but he'll use others' loyalty to him to his own ends even as he puts them at risk.  I hope Reynold is smart enough to figure that out.



What Malcolm needs to do is start winning immunity challenges.  I guess that's pretty obvious.   Delay using your hidden immunity idol as long as possible.  And then, of course, knowing WHEN to use your hidden immunity idol is crucial!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

So looking forward to Survivor tonight!  The promos are making it look like it will be a good one.  The most exciting tribal council ever, according to Cochran.  Wonder what's going to happen?  I'll be back after the show has aired in my time zone! : )


----------



## Foxfyre

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> By convincing the tribe that he doesn't have the immunity necklace, Malcolm may have made it that much easier to convince the rest of the tribe to vote him out.
> 
> He's strong in challenges and he is conspicuously loyal to no one.  Not only conspicuously loyal to no one but he'll use others' loyalty to him to his own ends even as he puts them at risk.  I hope Reynold is smart enough to figure that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Malcolm needs to do is start winning immunity challenges.  I guess that's pretty obvious.   Delay using your hidden immunity idol as long as possible.  And then, of course, knowing WHEN to use your hidden immunity idol is crucial!
Click to expand...


Yes, wasn't it Boston Rob one time who was voted out with an immunity idol in his pocket?   And Russell totally wasted one by playing it when he didn't receive a single vote.  But then again, we've seen plans foiled when a player strategically played one and sent somebody home who only received one vote.   And who can forget the night when Parvati double crossed Russell when she had two idols and just after the vote gave one to each of the girls--Russell had targeted one of them--making them immune and sending home a guy--can't remember who--that had only received one vote.


----------



## hortysir

*FILLUP!*


----------



## Amelia

Smart observation by Erik there at the end.  

Everyone might have shifted votes to people in their own alliance and Malcolm might have held onto his idol if Erik hadn't piped up when he did.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I can't believe what I did!!!  I went to some site where they are discussing Survivor and saw a comment that tells me what happens tonight!  Waaaahhhhh!!!!!   : (

Well, I know who is going to get voted out anyway.  What a freaking bummer! : (

Hopefully, I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dawn is a basket case


----------



## Amelia

Sleep deprivation can do that to ya.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Amelia said:


> Sleep deprivation can do that to ya.



True but she's been this way to some degree in both seasons. I think she's got a screw loose.


----------



## Foxfyre

Wel, I have mixed emotions about _Fill-up_ leaving us because he was such a polarizing and controversial figure that he made things more interesting.  But last night also let us get better acquainted with others so it will probably be okay that Phillip is out.

But the gang of three played it well, but they aren't out of the woods yet.  They need to win challenges and get out there and find those idols again--or is there just one now?  Or they are going to have to get somebody in the remaining alliance of six to break ranks.  

As for Dawn, I suspect it isn't so much as being unstable so much as being somebody who is demonstrably emotional being in a situation uncomfortable for her.   I know a few people like that who are totally emotional about everything but its just the way they are, and pretty soon we just expect it and let it blow over without any concern about it. 

I don't think Phillip's alliance felt too badly about him leaving though.  And none of them need to worry about losing his vote at the end.


----------



## MondoBongo

Foxfyre said:


> But the gang of three played it well, but they aren't out of the woods yet.  They need to win challenges and get out there and find those idols again--or is there just one now?  Or they are going to have to get somebody in the remaining alliance of six to break ranks.



They played it well in that they did manage to get rid of the goat of the core alliance and now that alliance will have to restructure.  However, if they had each cast a vote for a different member of the alliance, the re-vote would have been a flesh out of who is REALLY aligned with who as the tribe would be forced to vote against someone in the core alliance.


----------



## Foxfyre

MondoBongo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the gang of three played it well, but they aren't out of the woods yet.  They need to win challenges and get out there and find those idols again--or is there just one now?  Or they are going to have to get somebody in the remaining alliance of six to break ranks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They played it well in that they did manage to get rid of the goat of the core alliance and now that alliance will have to restructure.  However, if they had each cast a vote for a different member of the alliance, the re-vote would have been a flesh out of who is REALLY aligned with who as the tribe would be forced to vote against someone in the core alliance.
Click to expand...


Hmmm interesting concept.  But whether or not he held the power, the alliance did revolve around Phillip who was informed of everything.  Without that central figure, it will be interesting to see who does emerge as the leader of the pack.


----------



## MondoBongo

Foxfyre said:


> Hmmm interesting concept.  But whether or not he held the power, the alliance did revolve around Phillip who was informed of everything.  Without that central figure, it will be interesting to see who does emerge as the leader of the pack.



ITA.  I also know that I wouldn't be able to put up with his bullshit for as long as they all did, not even for a million dollars.  Not showering before getting into that pool was just really low class.


----------



## Foxfyre

MondoBongo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm interesting concept.  But whether or not he held the power, the alliance did revolve around Phillip who was informed of everything.  Without that central figure, it will be interesting to see who does emerge as the leader of the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA.  I also know that I wouldn't be able to put up with his bullshit for as long as they all did, not even for a million dollars.  Not showering before getting into that pool was just really low class.
Click to expand...


Yes it was.  Sort of like the pink underwear.   But in retrospect, I think the gang of three were smart to target Phillip.  They didn't make any enemies among the larger alliance that way, and didn't increase the paranoia among the others by writing their name down. Reynold still doesn't know that it was Malcolm who wrote his name down last week.


----------



## MondoBongo

Foxfyre said:


> Yes it was.  Sort of like the pink underwear.   But in retrospect, I think the gang of three were smart to target Phillip.  They didn't make any enemies among the larger alliance that way, and didn't increase the paranoia among the others by writing their name down. *Reynold still doesn't know that it was Malcolm who wrote his name down last week.*



And this surprises you how exactly?  I'm kidding.  The funny thing is that Reynold comes across as the biggest douchebag ever (especially with saying there was no one "fuckable" left last week), but the douche seems like he is having the greatest time of his life out there.  So does Malcolm.  It makes for entertaining television.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Wow, that was a very entertaining tribal council!  Much as I don't like Franklin and Eddie, I couldn't help but grin at how that went down.  I especially enjoyed the looks of dismay on the powerful alliance of seven when they realized they'd been had. : )  

And Franklin did win some respect with his performance in that immunity challenge.  That was tough, and Malcolm is a formidable opponent.  So hats off to Franklin for that.  He's s till an asshole otherwise, though.

I still would like to see Franklin and Eddie go soon, Eddie first, then Franklin.  Although Dawn probably deserves to go before they do.  She is ridiculous.  

But Malcolm deserves to stay.  I hope this all works out in his favor.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

It really makes me uncomfortable that a shallow, narcissist asshole like Eddie is a fireman/paramedic.  He is so partial to young, beautiful people, I have to wonder if that affects how hard he tries to save old, ugly people.  I mean, serously.  He needs to go.  He's not nearly as hot as he thinks he is, either, with that nasty beard growing all down his neck.  Yuck.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I am kind of sorry that Phillip is gone.  He was quite entertaining.  But I don't care as much as I thought I would that he got voted out.  At least he made it on the jury.  That would be my goal if I went on Survivor...to AT LEAST make it on the jury.


----------



## Sherry

Dawn completely disgusted me last night. I recall how she got all teary-eyed and lip quivering when she explained how much she needed to win the money for her family...yet she was prepared to walk away over some stupid teeth. Are you fucking kidding me?? Your fear of other tribe members finding out about something so silly takes priority over providing for your family?? Get the fuck out.


----------



## Gracie

Kooshdakhaa said:


> It really makes me uncomfortable that a shallow, narcissist asshole like Eddie is a fireman/paramedic.  He is so partial to young, beautiful people, I have to wonder if that affects how hard he tries to save old, ugly people.  I mean, serously.  He needs to go.  He's not nearly as hot as he thinks he is, either, with that nasty beard growing all down his neck.  Yuck.



I'm pretty sure he will probably not have a job very long after the crap shown on the show.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Gracie said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really makes me uncomfortable that a shallow, narcissist asshole like Eddie is a fireman/paramedic.  He is so partial to young, beautiful people, I have to wonder if that affects how hard he tries to save old, ugly people.  I mean, serously.  He needs to go.  He's not nearly as hot as he thinks he is, either, with that nasty beard growing all down his neck.  Yuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he will probably not have a job very long after the crap shown on the show.
Click to expand...


I am known to have a "thing" for firemen, be they paramedics or firefighters. I think they are so hot.  Many of them are gorgeous, and then they are total heroes, risking their lives to save others.

So when I dislike a fireman, it's very rare and for good reason.  I would expect someone with Eddie's character to be some kind of a sleazy salesman, not a fireman/paramedic!  

(Nothing against salesman in general, but we all know there are some sleazy ones!)

I don't know, maybe it's all an act on Eddie's part and he's really a great guy...but I don't think so.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Okay, I'll say it...YAY!!!  SURVIVOR TONIGHT!

This week I'm going to watch the clock and stay away from online forums talking about Survivor after 4:00 p.m. in my time zone, which is 8:00 p.m. on the East Coast so I don't find out what happens before I watch it this time! : )


----------



## Foxfyre

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Okay, I'll say it...YAY!!!  SURVIVOR TONIGHT!
> 
> This week I'm going to watch the clock and stay away from online forums talking about Survivor after 4:00 p.m. in my time zone, which is 8:00 p.m. on the East Coast so I don't find out what happens before I watch it this time! : )



LOL.  Good plan.  Ya'll are even waaaaay behind us on Mountain time.  And there's a whole bunch in the Central zone who see it an hour earlier than we do so I also kind of steer clear of the internet until I see it.  We usually do watch in real time to give American Idol an hour's head start on the DVR, then we can zap the commercials on that.


----------



## Amelia

Awesome young person.  Huge threat.  Major coup to get him gone.


----------



## Sherry

If the 5 really split next week, then Reynold and/or Eddie will slip into the finals. I'm not sure why Andrea wants to target weaker players like Dawn and Brenda at this point in the game.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Sad to see Malcolm go.  Good job, Cochran, winning the immunity challenge! 

I think I'm starting to want Cochran to win.  I can't really think of anyone else I'd rather see win.  

I shouldn't have said that, now he'll get voted out next week. : (


----------



## Foxfyre

Sherry said:


> If the 5 really split next week, then Reynold and/or Eddie will slip into the finals. I'm not sure why Andrea wants to target weaker players like Dawn and Brenda at this point in the game.



I don't understand that either unless she sees them as a bigger threat in the final three.   I think they were smart to vote Malcolm off and Reynold and Eddie can't feel at all secure at this point.  The remaining members of "Stealth R Us" still have to be wondering who broke ranks and voted for Phillip last week.  And if they figure out it was Erik that will likely seal his demise even though I don't think anybody was sorry to see Phillip go.

Phillip looked like a storm cloud on the jury last night though.  No smiles for anybody.

I am thinking if Cochran holds on to make it to the final three, he has an excellent chance of getting the jury vote.  He has been careful not to obviously double cross anybody or make any enemies.  But the others, especially the girls, may be figuring that out too in which case he will become more and more vulnerable.  And has Dawn developed a backbone?  Is she actively playing the game now?  I am picking up vibes along that line.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

For anyone who thinks Survivor is dying...it's not.  CBS has continued it for next year, also.



> "SURVIVOR: CARAMOAN -- FANS VS. FAVORITES (8:00-9:00PM ET/PT) was tied for first in adults 25-54 (4.0/11, with Fox), second in households (6.2/10), viewers (10.31m) and adults 18-49 (2.9/9, 0.2 behind Fox&#8217;s &#8220;American Idol Wednesday&#8221, posting season highs in these measures.  For the first time ever SURVIVOR: CARAMOAN tied "American Idol Wednesday" in adults 25-54.  For the second straight week SURVIVOR: CARAMOAN finished in its closest competitive position this season with "American Idol Wednesday" in their common hour in viewers (1.40m difference) and adults 18-49 (0.2 difference).  Compared to the same night last year (SURVIVOR: ONE WORLD), SURVIVOR: CARAMOAN was +5% in households, +11% in adults 25-54 and +7% in adults 18-49"


----------



## Foxfyre

Kooshdakhaa said:


> For anyone who thinks Survivor is dying...it's not.  CBS has continued it for next year, also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "SURVIVOR: CARAMOAN -- FANS VS. FAVORITES (8:00-9:00PM ET/PT) was tied for first in adults 25-54 (4.0/11, with Fox), second in households (6.2/10), viewers (10.31m) and adults 18-49 (2.9/9, 0.2 behind Foxs American Idol Wednesday), posting season highs in these measures.  For the first time ever SURVIVOR: CARAMOAN tied "American Idol Wednesday" in adults 25-54.  For the second straight week SURVIVOR: CARAMOAN finished in its closest competitive position this season with "American Idol Wednesday" in their common hour in viewers (1.40m difference) and adults 18-49 (0.2 difference).  Compared to the same night last year (SURVIVOR: ONE WORLD), SURVIVOR: CARAMOAN was +5% in households, +11% in adults 25-54 and +7% in adults 18-49"
Click to expand...


We watch both Survivor and American Idol.  Because Comcast won't let you record two shows simultaneously while watching a third channel, we generally watch Survivor live on Wednesday nights--I also record it just in case we are interrupted--and record American Idol which will be one hour into its two-hour time slot when Survivor is over.  Then we can watch AI on DVR, zap the commericals, and finish up that show pretty close to 9 o'clock when it concludes.

Tonight, however, it is DWTS and The Voice.


----------



## Zona

I am still on team Sherry.  (No seriously, I would love to be on sherry...lol).

Quietly though, I think Brenda will do very well since she is SO far under the radar.  Oh and i hate pretty boy Eddie.  He is so damn good looking....just ask him.


----------



## Gracie

Cochran is still gaining favor with me. His wry humor helps. So...for now...I think I will root for him. Then Brenda. The rest? shrug.
I hope dawn goes soon, though. She is beginning to be as much an irritant as Phillip.


----------



## Trajan

frankly I think Cochran is the only person there that acts and talks the way he does at home....I have been rooting for him. 

I'd love to see tis headline-

"Geek wins Survivor"!!!


----------



## Foxfyre

HEADS UP!!!  SURVIVOR TONIGHT.

Set your DVRs


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


> I LOVE survivor




Me too!


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> HEADS UP!!!  SURVIVOR TONIGHT.
> 
> Set your DVRs




I'm eager to see if Reynolds is able to survive yet again tonight!


----------



## Amelia

Beautifully executed blindside.


----------



## Sherry

Bwahaha


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Watched last weeks and tonights episodes.

Just meh....

No compelling personalities left.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Just goes to show how unfair life is...Eddie quits the immunity challenge to get some donuts and Franklin sticks it out as long as he possibly can...but Franklin is the one who gets voted out!  

But I would have voted Franklin out, too, he was much more of a threat in challenges than Eddie.

I'm rooting for Cochran to win, I guess.  Eric would be my second choice.  Brenda, third choice.


----------



## Foxfyre

A real coup to vote somebody out who has an immunty idol in her pocket.  Even she had to appreciate how well the blindside was executed.  Phillip still looks like a thundercloud sitting on the jury.  I think he hates everybody so who knows who he would vote for in the end?   I'm rooting for Cochran too but I'm pretty sure he has emerged as the logical target to take out soon.  So we'll see.


----------



## Mertex

Grampa Murked U said:


> Watched last weeks and tonights episodes.
> 
> Just meh....
> 
> No compelling personalities left.



I was disappointed that Reynolds didn't win immunity or try to find the immunity idol.

But, I was glad to see Andrea go - didn't care much for her.  I'd like to see Dawn and Cochran bid adieu, too.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched last weeks and tonights episodes.
> 
> Just meh....
> 
> No compelling personalities left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that Reynolds didn't win immunity or try to find the immunity idol.
> 
> But, I was glad to see Andrea go - didn't care much for her.  I'd like to see Dawn and Cochran bid adieu, too.
Click to expand...


You don't like Cochran?  I look to him for intelligent commentary on what's happening.  He is really sharp, really perceptive, and has played a brilliant game this go round.   I would be thrilled if he won it all.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched last weeks and tonights episodes.
> 
> Just meh....
> 
> No compelling personalities left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that Reynolds didn't win immunity or try to find the immunity idol.
> 
> But, I was glad to see Andrea go - didn't care much for her.  I'd like to see Dawn and Cochran bid adieu, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like Cochran?  I look to him for intelligent commentary on what's happening.  He is really sharp, really perceptive, and has played a brilliant game this go round.   I would be thrilled if he won it all.
Click to expand...


I guess I still have left-over feelings from the last time he played where he totally back-stabbed his alliance only to end up being disliked by the other side for having done it the way he did.

From the ones that remain, I sure don't want Sherri to win, and certainly not Dawn (she has done nothing but tattle on the ones I liked), and Eddie was a disappointment when he opted for the donuts and didn't even try for the idol.

I guess my choice now is Erik or Brenda - I like Brenda because I didn't like the way Andrea tried to throw her under the bus, and she at least has won some challenges.  Erik, too.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that Reynolds didn't win immunity or try to find the immunity idol.
> 
> But, I was glad to see Andrea go - didn't care much for her.  I'd like to see Dawn and Cochran bid adieu, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like Cochran?  I look to him for intelligent commentary on what's happening.  He is really sharp, really perceptive, and has played a brilliant game this go round.   I would be thrilled if he won it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I still have left-over feelings from the last time he played where he totally back-stabbed his alliance only to end up being disliked by the other side for having done it the way he did.
> 
> From the ones that remain, I sure don't want Sherri to win, and certainly not Dawn (she has done nothing but tattle on the ones I liked), and Eddie was a disappointment when he opted for the donuts and didn't even try for the idol.
> 
> I guess my choice now is Erik or Brenda - I like Brenda because I didn't like the way Andrea tried to throw her under the bus, and she at least has won some challenges.  Erik, too.
Click to expand...


I don't fault Cochran for that decision last season, because he knew he was toast in his tribe and the only option he saw that he had was to carve out a niche in the other one.  But he found out that the friendship they extended him was just a way of using him and he was screwed anyway.  This time he is being much less gullible and far more shrewed in the alliances he forms.  And he has played the game in a way to make a minimum of enemies.  I imagine Phillip is the only one who hates him, but then Phillip seems to hate everybody now.


----------



## MondoBongo

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEADS UP!!!  SURVIVOR TONIGHT.
> 
> Set your DVRs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm eager to see if Reynolds is able to survive yet again tonight!
Click to expand...


Survive?  Someone needs to tie him down, tickle whip him and shave off that porn stache of his...I humbly volunteer.


----------



## boedicca

No.

I've never watched Survivor, and I never will.

I loathe the concept.


----------



## MondoBongo

boedicca said:


> No.
> 
> I've never watched Survivor, and I never will.
> 
> I loathe the concept.



Jeebus, it's not like it's the Jersey Shore or something.  It's not THAT bad.  And it's one of my three guilty pleasures:  The Walking Dead, Survivor and re-runs of Criminal Minds.


----------



## Amelia

I was never going to watch Survivor ever.



.... and then I did.  



Now it's the highlight of the TV week.  One of three hours I watch regularly.   The other two are the Mentalist and Once Upon a Time.


----------



## Amelia

Reynold's stache is something else. lol


----------



## MondoBongo

Amelia said:


> I was never going to watch Survivor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> .... and then I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's the highlight of the TV week.  One of three hours I watch regularly.   The other two are the Mentalist and Once Upon a Time.



*scribble* *scribble* *scribble* - crosses Amelia off new best friend's list because she doesn't watch The Walking Dead. ...in fact, I think she's now "dead" to me.  

But yes, Survivor and TWD are the only two shows on the teevee where I check the time and make an effort to sit and watch.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

boedicca said:


> No.
> 
> I've never watched Survivor, and I never will.
> 
> I loathe the concept.



Great, thanks for your input.  Now go away.  You've been voted off the thread.


----------



## Amelia

MondoBongo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never going to watch Survivor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> .... and then I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's the highlight of the TV week.  One of three hours I watch regularly.   The other two are the Mentalist and Once Upon a Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *scribble* *scribble* *scribble* - crosses Amelia off new best friend's list because she doesn't watch The Walking Dead. ...in fact, I think she's now "dead" to me.
> 
> But yes, Survivor and TWD are the only two shows on the teevee where I check the time and make an effort to sit and watch.
Click to expand...






 





Google tells me The Walking Dead is an AMC show.  I don't have cable ........... but I can't do zombies anyway.  *shudder*  Zombies, vampires, Disney animation, ..... part of my long list of don'ts.


----------



## MondoBongo

Amelia said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never going to watch Survivor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> .... and then I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's the highlight of the TV week.  One of three hours I watch regularly.   The other two are the Mentalist and Once Upon a Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *scribble* *scribble* *scribble* - crosses Amelia off new best friend's list because she doesn't watch The Walking Dead. ...in fact, I think she's now "dead" to me.
> 
> But yes, Survivor and TWD are the only two shows on the teevee where I check the time and make an effort to sit and watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google tells me The Walking Dead is an AMC show.  I don't have cable ........... but I can't do zombies anyway.  *shudder*  Zombies, vampires, Disney animation, ..... part of my long list of don'ts.
Click to expand...


Wait, WUT?  There are zombies on the Walking Dead? I'm sorry, I only watch it for the Arm Porn.  I didn't realize it was a zombie show.  My bad.


----------



## Mertex

MondoBongo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEADS UP!!!  SURVIVOR TONIGHT.
> 
> Set your DVRs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm eager to see if Reynolds is able to survive yet again tonight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Survive?  Someone needs to tie him down, tickle whip him and shave off that porn stache of his...I humbly volunteer.
Click to expand...


I'll do it.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> I was never going to watch Survivor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> .... and then I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's the highlight of the TV week.  One of three hours I watch regularly.   The other two are the Mentalist and Once Upon a Time.



Oh, don't get me started.  I can hardly wait for "Breaking Bad" to come back  (it's the last season)!
I also watch Homeland (great program), Once Upon a Time, Revolution, The Americans, The Good Wife, Grimm, and when it comes back, Big Brother.  I've watched every Survivor since the start.


----------



## Amelia

MondoBongo said:


> Wait, WUT?  There are zombies on the Walking Dead? I'm sorry, I only watch it for the Arm Porn.  I didn't realize it was a zombie show.  My bad.





My guilty pleasure:

JUST A JEEP GUY: SCOTT BAKULA: LUST TO LOVE


----------



## Amelia

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never going to watch Survivor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> .... and then I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's the highlight of the TV week.  One of three hours I watch regularly.   The other two are the Mentalist and Once Upon a Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't get me started.  I can hardly wait for "Breaking Bad" to come back  (it's the last season)!
> I also watch Homeland (great program), Once Upon a Time, Revolution, The Americans, The Good Wife, Grimm, and when it comes back, Big Brother.  I've watched every Survivor since the start.
Click to expand...








Yep, Big Brother makes the summer roster.


----------



## Zona

MondoBongo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never going to watch Survivor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> .... and then I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's the highlight of the TV week.  One of three hours I watch regularly.   The other two are the Mentalist and Once Upon a Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *scribble* *scribble* *scribble* - crosses Amelia off new best friend's list because she doesn't watch The Walking Dead. ...in fact, I think she's now "dead" to me.
> 
> But yes, Survivor and TWD are the only two shows on the teevee where I check the time and make an effort to sit and watch.
Click to expand...

You have excellent taste in teevee.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never going to watch Survivor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> .... and then I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's the highlight of the TV week.  One of three hours I watch regularly.   The other two are the Mentalist and Once Upon a Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't get me started.  I can hardly wait for "Breaking Bad" to come back  (it's the last season)!
> I also watch Homeland (great program), Once Upon a Time, Revolution, The Americans, The Good Wife, Grimm, and when it comes back, Big Brother.  I've watched every Survivor since the start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Big Brother makes the summer roster.
Click to expand...


Oh, I forgot to mention Dexter, that is also one of my favorites - too bad it is also coming to an end.


----------



## Gracie

I sure wish Dawn and her chin would go away.
I was mixing up  Eddie with Reynolds...although both are assholes. Eddie is worse though. Blech.
Cochran makes me laugh this go round in Survivor. I hope he wins.
Brenda is cool too. So in the final 3, that would be awesome.
Jeremy (is that his name?) is wishy washy and pretty fucking stupid. Didn't he learn from the last time he played to trust NOBODY? And then he helps find the idol and hands it to Andrea. Sheesh. He is too stupid to win.
Sherri irritates me for some reason. Don't know why. I just dislike her.
I hope it's Cochran and Brenda in the finals. Third person...doesn't really matter I guess.

And didn't malcom look HOT when he sashayed in there and tossed that hair? OMG..I wish I could be young again. I'd be all over him. lol


----------



## Amelia

It's sad how much I look forward to Wednesday at 7 p.m.


----------



## Gracie

LOL!!! Ditto.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> It's sad how much I look forward to Wednesday at 7 p.m.




Me, too.  Now that Reynolds and Malcolm are gone, I guess I have to change my choice for winner.

Either Erik or Brenda.  I don't like Cochran, even though he managed to win some of the challenges this time.  I think most of them recognize how well he's played and they'll probably vote him off tonight, but if he goes to the end, he'll probably win.

Dawn would probably be good for someone to take to the finals, she definitely would not win. Sherri never did do much, so both of them are non-issues.

Eddie was on may favorite list, until he decided to go for the donuts last week instead of fighting for immunity.  If it hadn't been for Reynolds not winning immunity, Eddie probably would have gone home.  I think he skated by most of the time on Reynolds and Malcolm's coattails.


----------



## Gracie

Agreed....but I can't stand Eddie. I was starting to like Reynolds because he fought so hard and that is what Survivor is supposed to be about. Surviving.

For me...either Brenda or Cochran.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I'm for either Eric or Cochran...hopefully it's Cochran.

Now, I better get off here or I'm going to forget about the time and find out what happens before I get to watch it! : )


----------



## Amelia

I still like Dawn.  

It's quite difficult to be a middle-aged woman on Survivor.  She's a scrapper.


So for me: Cochran, Dawn, then Brenda.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ready for seven o'clock that comes an hour later than Amelia's seven o'clock so I won't be signing on until later this evening lest I see something I don't want to see before it happens.  

But I am looking forward to seven o'clock.


----------



## Sherry

Brenda overplayed her hand...and revealed her strategy when her dad came out. Her flying under the radar, aka being a bore, this time was just her working at "being humble", so I wasn't disappointed to see her go. She also should have known better than to think that her gesture would make her any less dispensable. I just can't gain respect back for Dawn after she was ready to walk away from the game after she lost her teeth. Sherri and Eric are boring to me.


----------



## Amelia

Losing her teeth originally was probably a trauma.  Deep impact on her relationship with the world.  In the first moments of panic after losing her teeth in the water and thinking about opponents -- and the nation -- seeing her toothless?  I do not hold her reaction against her for that.


----------



## Foxfyre

I have mixed emotions about tonight, and there's a part of me that understands resentment about somebody who tries to buy us vs whether Brenda was just being Brenda when she gave up her reward.  But I do think it was kind of shitty for Dawn to double cross her.  And didn't ya'll all get the sense that Malcolm knew the blindside was coming?  Cochran isn't any more pure than any of the others, but at least he is no drama queen and has played with his wits.  I'm still hoping he wins.


----------



## Amelia

I think Brenda was being sincerely nice, which was why she needed to be voted out.  Perhaps there was some thought of "they won't like me if I don't let them be with their families" but I think mostly she was being honest about it being an obvious choice to let four people have time with their family instead of just two.  

I didn't sense "resentment" from the voters.  I just thought they wanted to get rid of someone who was a strong competitor and had all that goodwill on her side.



When I saw the one vote for Erik, I kinda hoped Dawn had cast that rather than backstab Brenda.  I didn't like seeing that happen.  But it's survivor, and Brenda beats Dawn if they go to the final 3 together.

Dawn probably also needs to take out Cochran if she's going to have a chance.  Then she'll be the one with the best claim to outwitting and outlasting and will just have to worry about whether appreciation for her control of the game outweighs the likability points she's had to squander.


----------



## Gracie

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

I hate Dawn.

Dawn will not win Survivor. No way. The jury will NOT vote for her.

Good.

Let her go home and cry some more.


----------



## Amelia

Seriously?  

If they vote Cochran off, the jury won't vote for Dawn?  Do they vote for Erik instead?  What has he done to earn the votes?

Or do they vote for Eddie just because he managed to survive when he was slated to go over and over?


----------



## Gracie

If Eddie makes it that far, I think they will vote for Eddie for hanging in there as long as he did. Then again, they may go for Erik. There is no way they will vote for Dawn. She screwed herself tonight. She is playing the game,yes. But it is not up to viewers who think so and so should win. It is the jury. And Dawn is an energy sucking vampire that cried great scalding tears and drove them all nuts and did NOTHING. 

No. She will not win.


----------



## Amelia

I've totally missed whatever Erik's win would be based on.

He hasn't been much of a target and he has seemed pretty out of it.


----------



## MondoBongo

Eddie!  Eddie!  Eddie!
Just kidding.  He isn't even really playing the game.  
I don't like Dawn and I don't think the jury does either.  Check out some of the Ponderosa clips.

I think this is Cochran's game to lose.  And I won't mind if he wins.


----------



## Foxfyre

I am leaning toward Eddie as the likely winner if he goes to the final three and Cochrane doesn't.  Yes Eddie is a shallow, chauvenistic prick, but there is a personable, likable side to him too.  I don't see Eric being rewarded just for being seen as not enoughof a  threat to vote out yet.  The one that is flying under the radar is Sherrie.  If she somehow makes it to the final three, she may have managed to do it without pissing anybody off and could win.   I'm hoping Brenda gets the $100K as the fan favorite though.  And I do NOT want Dawn to win, but it is Survivor and who knows?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Amelia said:


> Seriously?
> 
> If they vote Cochran off, the jury won't vote for Dawn?  Do they vote for Erik instead?  What has he done to earn the votes?
> 
> Or do they vote for Eddie just because he managed to survive when he was slated to go over and over?



I would vote for Eddie before I would vote for Dawn.  And you know, Eddie is not my favorite person!  But Dawn just makes me want to vomit.  She is freaking ridiculous with all her theatrics and crying, etc.

I think Cochran is still my favorite, though.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Remember when they found out that a second loved-one was there?  And Sherri found out it was her son?  And she collapsed theatrically to her knees, sobbing.  

And did you notice that her husband just stood there looking down at her?  He didn't reach out to her, he didn't help her up, he didn't kneel beside her and hold her.  WTF????  I got the feeling he was embarrassed by her.

I found that absolutely intriguing and a little shocking.  Sherri is by far NOT my favorite...and apparently she's not much of a favorite of her husband's either.  That was just bizarre!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Amelia said:


> Seriously?
> 
> If they vote Cochran off, the jury won't vote for Dawn?  Do they vote for Erik instead?  What has he done to earn the votes?
> 
> Or do they vote for Eddie just because he managed to survive when he was slated to go over and over?



I would vote for Eddie or Erik over Dawn simply because they don't have a big jaw and big white teeth and  crazy-looking blue eyes, and they don't wear a black and white plaid top that looks like a little girl's sundress, and they don't cry all the time and get theatrical and make grotesque faces and stab their closest ally in the back at the drop of a hat.

For those reasons alone I would pick Eddie or Erik over Dawn.


----------



## Amelia

Stabbing well is strategy.  That's theoretically a path to victory.  Something to tout at the final tribal.

Somewhere else I read suggested that Dawn could be in the same boat Coach found himself in.  I didn't see Coach's first season but they said that everyone took his betrayals especially personally because so many felt so close to him.  And lots of people have sure felt comfortable telling all to Dawn only to find  themselves walking out the door.





On a tangential note, I always keep in mind the editing.  The whole season is in the can and the final votes cast before we see the first episode.


----------



## Amelia

Dawn can still make a case for honesty -- as much honesty as can be expected of someone who makes it to the end on Survivor.  For instance, she didn't hide her attachment to Cochran.  She even reminded them of it.  And still people were unguarded around her as they talked about voting Cochran out.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Dawn can still make a case for honesty -- as much honesty as can be expected of someone who makes it to the end on Survivor.  For instance, she didn't hide her attachment to Cochran.  She even reminded them of it.  And still people were unguarded around her as they talked about voting Cochran out.



Did Cochran get any votes Wednesday night?  It was 2 Eddie, 3 Brenda, and who?


----------



## Amelia

1 for Erik.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Don't forget everyone...the finale and reunion show is this Sunday!  As much of a fan as I am, I've actually gotten busy and distracted on a Sunday in the past and lost track of time and almost forgot!!!!  It's just not a part of my usual Sunday routine.  Speaking of which, I need to program the recording of it before I forget! : )


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Losing her teeth originally was probably a trauma.  Deep impact on her relationship with the world.  In the first moments of panic after losing her teeth in the water and thinking about opponents -- and the nation -- seeing her toothless?  I do not hold her reaction against her for that.



But everybody else just ignored her, except for Brenda, and I know it's just a game, but she (Dawn) doesn't show any loyalty, the way she was ready to vote against Brenda.  She's a drama queen and I can't stand all that boo-hoo-hooing.


----------



## Mertex

I was really disappointed that Brenda got voted out, I was rooting for her.  It was kinda like bad luck that she won that damn challenge, because she would have been booted out either way.  If she had been greedy and had decided to go ahead and enjoy her dad and her sister and the BBQ, they would have used the excuse that she was selfish, and since she did give it up for the rest, they used the excuse that she was trying to get them to like her more.

Well, that's life.  Now, I'm hoping that Eddie will win the next immunity and that they take either Dawn and Cochran out.  Sherri might be good to take to the end, I don't think she would win it, and it will be between Eddie/Eric and either one is okay with me.


----------



## Sherry

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Don't forget everyone...the finale and reunion show is this Sunday!  As much of a fan as I am, I've actually gotten busy and distracted on a Sunday in the past and lost track of time and almost forgot!!!!  It's just not a part of my usual Sunday routine.  Speaking of which, I need to program the recording of it before I forget! : )



It seems that the finale has always been on Mother's Day.



Mertex said:


> I was really disappointed that Brenda got voted out, I was rooting for her.  It was kinda like bad luck that she won that damn challenge, because she would have been booted out either way.  If she had been greedy and had decided to go ahead and enjoy her dad and her sister and the BBQ, they would have used the excuse that she was selfish, and since she did give it up for the rest, they used the excuse that she was trying to get them to like her more.
> 
> Well, that's life.  Now, I'm hoping that Eddie will win the next immunity and that they take either Dawn and Cochran out.  Sherri might be good to take to the end, I don't think she would win it, and it will be between Eddie/Eric and either one is okay with me.



I didn't buy it when Brenda claimed that she would have fought harder in the immunity challenge if it had been against Eddie. They are all too smart to EVER feel safe and "give up" on a challenge, even if it wasn't outright jumping into the water. She was tired and her hands were slipping, so Dawn legitimately won it, even if Brenda wants to make it seem like she sort of handed it to her. Bullshit.


----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget everyone...the finale and reunion show is this Sunday!  As much of a fan as I am, I've actually gotten busy and distracted on a Sunday in the past and lost track of time and almost forgot!!!!  It's just not a part of my usual Sunday routine.  Speaking of which, I need to program the recording of it before I forget! : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the finale has always been on Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was really disappointed that Brenda got voted out, I was rooting for her.  It was kinda like bad luck that she won that damn challenge, because she would have been booted out either way.  If she had been greedy and had decided to go ahead and enjoy her dad and her sister and the BBQ, they would have used the excuse that she was selfish, and since she did give it up for the rest, they used the excuse that she was trying to get them to like her more.
> 
> Well, that's life.  Now, I'm hoping that Eddie will win the next immunity and that they take either Dawn and Cochran out.  Sherri might be good to take to the end, I don't think she would win it, and it will be between Eddie/Eric and either one is okay with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't buy it when Brenda claimed that she would have fought harder in the immunity challenge if it had been against Eddie. They are all too smart to EVER feel safe and "give up" on a challenge, even if it wasn't outright jumping into the water. She was tired and her hands were slipping, so Dawn legitimately won it, even if Brenda wants to make it seem like she sort of handed it to her. Bullshit.
Click to expand...


I never said that Dawn didn't win the challenge, and yes, Brenda seemed to want to offer up an excuse as to why Dawn won, but I still think that winning the reward challenge put Brenda at a disadvantage no matter which way she would have gone.  But she had no way of knowing in advance what a slippery slope winning that challenge would turn out to be.


----------



## Sherry

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget everyone...the finale and reunion show is this Sunday!  As much of a fan as I am, I've actually gotten busy and distracted on a Sunday in the past and lost track of time and almost forgot!!!!  It's just not a part of my usual Sunday routine.  Speaking of which, I need to program the recording of it before I forget! : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the finale has always been on Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was really disappointed that Brenda got voted out, I was rooting for her.  It was kinda like bad luck that she won that damn challenge, because she would have been booted out either way.  If she had been greedy and had decided to go ahead and enjoy her dad and her sister and the BBQ, they would have used the excuse that she was selfish, and since she did give it up for the rest, they used the excuse that she was trying to get them to like her more.
> 
> Well, that's life.  Now, I'm hoping that Eddie will win the next immunity and that they take either Dawn and Cochran out.  Sherri might be good to take to the end, I don't think she would win it, and it will be between Eddie/Eric and either one is okay with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't buy it when Brenda claimed that she would have fought harder in the immunity challenge if it had been against Eddie. They are all too smart to EVER feel safe and "give up" on a challenge, even if it wasn't outright jumping into the water. She was tired and her hands were slipping, so Dawn legitimately won it, even if Brenda wants to make it seem like she sort of handed it to her. Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that Dawn didn't win the challenge, and yes, Brenda seemed to want to offer up an excuse as to why Dawn won, but I still think that winning the reward challenge put Brenda at a disadvantage no matter which way she would have gone.  But she had no way of knowing in advance what a slippery slope winning that challenge would turn out to be.
Click to expand...


My comments aren't a challenge to your statements...I was just responding to the fact that she could have saved herself from "being booted out either way" by winning the challenge. I'm sure her mind was racing in regards to the reward dilemma, but in the end she was outwitted.


----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the finale has always been on Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't buy it when Brenda claimed that she would have fought harder in the immunity challenge if it had been against Eddie. They are all too smart to EVER feel safe and "give up" on a challenge, even if it wasn't outright jumping into the water. She was tired and her hands were slipping, so Dawn legitimately won it, even if Brenda wants to make it seem like she sort of handed it to her. Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that Dawn didn't win the challenge, and yes, Brenda seemed to want to offer up an excuse as to why Dawn won, but I still think that winning the reward challenge put Brenda at a disadvantage no matter which way she would have gone.  But she had no way of knowing in advance what a slippery slope winning that challenge would turn out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comments aren't a challenge to your statements...I was just responding to the fact that she could have saved herself from "being booted out either way" by winning the challenge. I'm sure her mind was racing in regards to the reward dilemma, *but in the end she was outwitted.*
Click to expand...


Yes, she was, and yes, the only way you can guarantee not being booted out is with an immunity idol/necklace.  Brenda got over confident, and her biggest mistake was thinking that those you think you are closest to you won't turn on you.  I still don't like Dawn, something about her over dramatic boohoo-ing all the time.  She's doesn't demonstrate the toughness required for Survivor and had to be cuddled and encouraged the whole time and then she turned on the one that encouraged her the most.  But who knows how and why the jury votes as they do.  She could end up winning.


----------



## Gracie

Heaven forbid if Dawn wins. Yuck and Blech.

Survivor fans and past survivors should know by now to NOT TRUST ANYONE. Ever. And when you win a challenge like the one Brenda won...DON'T SHARE! It's a game. Take the winnings from each challenge and glory in it.


----------



## Amelia

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget everyone...the finale and reunion show is this Sunday!  As much of a fan as I am, I've actually gotten busy and distracted on a Sunday in the past and lost track of time and almost forgot!!!!  It's just not a part of my usual Sunday routine.  Speaking of which, I need to program the recording of it before I forget! : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the finale has always been on Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was really disappointed that Brenda got voted out, I was rooting for her.  It was kinda like bad luck that she won that damn challenge, because she would have been booted out either way.  If she had been greedy and had decided to go ahead and enjoy her dad and her sister and the BBQ, they would have used the excuse that she was selfish, and since she did give it up for the rest, they used the excuse that she was trying to get them to like her more.
> 
> Well, that's life.  Now, I'm hoping that Eddie will win the next immunity and that they take either Dawn and Cochran out.  Sherri might be good to take to the end, I don't think she would win it, and it will be between Eddie/Eric and either one is okay with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't buy it when Brenda claimed that she would have fought harder in the immunity challenge if it had been against Eddie. They are all too smart to EVER feel safe and "give up" on a challenge, even if it wasn't outright jumping into the water. She was tired and her hands were slipping, so Dawn legitimately won it, even if Brenda wants to make it seem like she sort of handed it to her. Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that Dawn didn't win the challenge, and yes, Brenda seemed to want to offer up an excuse as to why Dawn won, but I still think that winning the reward challenge put Brenda at a disadvantage no matter which way she would have gone.  But she had no way of knowing in advance what a slippery slope winning that challenge would turn out to be.
Click to expand...



She was a veteran player.  Presumably she'd seen many seasons of the show.  She should have known in advance how tricky a win on the family visit challenge would be.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the finale has always been on Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't buy it when Brenda claimed that she would have fought harder in the immunity challenge if it had been against Eddie. They are all too smart to EVER feel safe and "give up" on a challenge, even if it wasn't outright jumping into the water. She was tired and her hands were slipping, so Dawn legitimately won it, even if Brenda wants to make it seem like she sort of handed it to her. Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that Dawn didn't win the challenge, and yes, Brenda seemed to want to offer up an excuse as to why Dawn won, but I still think that winning the reward challenge put Brenda at a disadvantage no matter which way she would have gone.  But she had no way of knowing in advance what a slippery slope winning that challenge would turn out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was a veteran player.  Presumably she'd seen many seasons of the show.  She should have known in advance how tricky a win on the family visit challenge would be.
Click to expand...


Brenda probably went further than she actually deserved, she wasn't a strong player, not one I would have chosen at the beginning.  And the loved-ones challenge was exceptionally cruel this time - other times it was just taking some alone and leaving others behind, but this time she had to leave herself behind.  Seems like she was doomed whatever she chose.  Had she known in advance perhaps she would not have played so hard.


----------



## Gracie

Never ever ever ever put other players in front of your own family or your own self. Not in Survivor. She should have battled Dawn for the idol, and stood firm on visiting with her dad at the barbque.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Never ever ever ever put other players in front of your own family or your own self. Not in Survivor. She should have battled Dawn for the idol, and stood firm on visiting with her dad at the barbque.




Yep, but I think she's a bit of a competitor and that is why she played so hard to show her dad how good she was.  Ended up to her disadvantage.  I think that if she had thought Dawn was going to turn on her, she might have tried a bit harder at the immunity challenge.  She was able to outlast everyone in that underwater challenge, and then Andrea on that long challenge standing on that skinny beam, so I don't think beating Dawn would have been that hard.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never ever ever ever put other players in front of your own family or your own self. Not in Survivor. She should have battled Dawn for the idol, and stood firm on visiting with her dad at the barbque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, but I think she's a bit of a competitor and that is why she played so hard to show her dad how good she was.  Ended up to her disadvantage.  I think that if she had thought Dawn was going to turn on her, she might have tried a bit harder at the immunity challenge.  She was able to outlast everyone in that underwater challenge, and then Andrea on that long challenge standing on that skinny beam, so I don't think beating Dawn would have been that hard.
Click to expand...


Oh, I think she purposely let Dawn win.  But she didn't want Dawn's only immunity challenge win to just be given to her.  She wanted Dawn to think she'd really, really won.  So she didn't agree to just jump off when Dawn brought the topic up.  She continued to hang on for a while and then pretended she couldn't hang on anymore so Dawn could think she really won.

That makes it even worse that Dawn betrayed her.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I also think that Brenda's father has tried to impart some very high values.  Such as his advice to her on coming to the show...be humble.  I don't think he meant "pretend" to be humble.  I think he meant to actually BE humble.

So, obviously, she was trying to live up to those kinds of standards when she gave the reward to the others.  She wanted to make her Dad proud.

Yeah, Dawn needs to go.  Who was it that helped Dawn find her fucking teeth that time and comforted her when she was hysterical?  That was Brenda, wasn't it?  All the more reason Dawn needs to go.

Although, I suppose it would be wise to keep her until the end, I don't think she has a chance of winning against Eddie, Erik or Cochran.  She's just too...slimey.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I quit watching. Nothing but whiney crybaby wimps left. Very unappealing


----------



## Gracie

Slimey fits Whiney Dawn. I truly dislike her.


----------



## Amelia

I can't even imagine what I would do to win Survivor, if I made the choice to go on it.  Which I never would.  I'd probably wash out right away.  




I'm about to listen to Brenda's comments about Dawn:  

Brenda Lowe talks 'Survivor: Carmoaon' and Dawn on InsideTV Podcast | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## Mertex

Grampa Murked U said:


> I quit watching. Nothing but whiney crybaby wimps left. Very unappealing




I know - it sucks that the whiny crybaby wimps figure out who the strong players are and gang up on them and vote them off, and then you are left with a bunch of losers, who one of them will end up being the best of the losers - and the winner!

But, in all fairness, being able to use strategy so that you are not considered a strong player when you truly are may be the strategy that some of these losers are using!

That's how some were able to remain and end up winning.


----------



## Gracie

Floaters. Do nothing and cling to stronger players then slime in for the kill. 
I hate floaters.

I was hoping that was a vid, but it just stated that Brenda still refuses to talk to Dawn. Good for her.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Floaters. Do nothing and cling to stronger players then slime in for the kill.
> I hate floaters.
> 
> I was hoping that was a vid, but it just stated that Brenda still refuses to talk to Dawn. Good for her.



I agree, I know it is a game but that was a low blow from someone that Brenda trusted.  Maybe we don't like it because we liked Brenda, if she had done that to someone we didn't like, would we care?


----------



## Gracie

Brenda tried to do the same thing with Andrea...but she and Andrea were not as close as her and Dawn..nor did Andrea bust butt to assist Brenda. So yeah..it was a slap in the face.

IF a floater has SOME smarts and CAN do stuff like fish, cook, strategize, but suck at challenges..then they are still worthy of playing and maybe winning the game. Dawn has done NOTHING except cry and whine and suck the energy out of everyone else. I can't stand her and hope like hell she doesn't even make it to final 3.


----------



## Foxfyre

*HEADS UP EVERYBODY!!!!*
*SURVIVOR FINALE IS TONIGHT!!!!*​
Tonight is Sunday, May 12, 2013!

Be sure to set your alarm clock or DVR.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Floaters. Do nothing and cling to stronger players then slime in for the kill.
> I hate floaters.
> 
> I was hoping that was a vid, but it just stated that Brenda still refuses to talk to Dawn. Good for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I know it is a game but that was a low blow from someone that Brenda trusted.  Maybe we don't like it because we liked Brenda, if she had done that to someone we didn't like, would we care?
Click to expand...


You raise a good point which illustrates the ambivalence in this stuff.  I didn't feel any negative feelings when anybody else was voted off; and Andrea was just as double crossed and blind sided as Brenda was and I didn't care.  But I did care when Brenda was blind sided.  Which just told me I had more emotional connection to her than I did anybody else.

As I do for Cochrane and I still hope he makes it to the final three.


----------



## Gracie

West coasters...if you don't wanna wait..you can watch it now.

CBS Live Stream | USA Television


----------



## MondoBongo

the best person won.  Although I was holding out for Eddie until the end.  I cracked up when he said, "I'm an idiot."  He may be an idiot, but he was with that remark, the most self aware person on the island.


----------



## MondoBongo

Was that the "Brandon Hantz" rule in place at the reunion?  They've never only had the finalists and the jury at the finale.  Did anyone else notice how he was scrubbed from the show?


----------



## Gracie

I watched the whole thing but it was really laggy. With that said...I won't say anything more until the west coasters see it...which is starting right now.

The only word I WILL say is....

EPIC!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Most predictable finale EVER. Rich bitch couldn't keep her rude mouth shut. Dawn as I said early on is just a basket case. Geek wins by default.  

The tease for the next season was more entertaining than this finale.

Idea's for what it ment? All huge ego's from previous seasons or all winners from previous seasons. Those are my idea's anyhow


----------



## Gracie

I think next season is going to be couples, ala Biggest Loser.


----------



## Gracie

And yes, Sherri was pretty stupid after bragging what an acute business owner she is with 75 employees. Like...duh. DUMB move. DUMB.

My fav? What Brenda made Dawn do.


----------



## Gracie

Also...seems strange that ALL the survivors were not on stage like every other season. I wonder if it was due to the Hantz brothers? I'm betting it was. When are they going to learn (survivor) that the Hantz family is a BAD MOVE. Even Big Brother tried with yet another previously unknown Hantz and look what happened. Sheesh.

PLEASE don't ever bring them back.


----------



## Mertex

MondoBongo said:


> the best person won.  Although I was holding out for Eddie until the end.  I cracked up when he said, "I'm an idiot."  He may be an idiot, but he was with that remark, the most self aware person on the island.



After watching tonight's show, even though I had been rooting for Eddie, I realized that Cochran deserved it more than any of the 4 that were left.

I think Eddie might have taken a few votes from Cochran, but I really think that Cochran would have won anyway, and you have to give it to him, he was the only possible one of the three that were up there, that earned it.

I'm glad that Cochran won, even though I had been against him due to the last time he was on, and the way he betrayed his tribe, but I think he redeemed himself, played the best game of all, and truly deserves it 100%.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I think next season is going to be couples, ala Biggest Loser.



I thought "relatives" since it said Blood vs water, I hope they don't decided to bring the Hanz nephew/uncle back to play against each other!  Whew! 

I noticed neither of them were there (I bet the network learned their lesson with that family).


----------



## Steelplate

My wife watches it...I hate it. I am DVRing it for her....well, O should say DVRed it. The nerd won....I'm glad for him. I have a problem with the "pretty people" of the world. They are USUALLY as shallow as their looks.

Although, I do realize that this is a personal.prejudice and ha e met and grown to care deeply about many.people whom I've gotten to know who are just as beautiful inside as well as out.

So, I guess my prejudice leans.more towards shallowness than.outward appearance.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well it's done. And I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Well it's done. And I'm a happy camper.



Yes, Cochran was able to redeem himself, he changed for the better (more confident, not nerdy like before) and he truly earned it.   Dawn and Sherri didn't get one single vote which was appropriate!


----------



## Sherry

People not only respected this game that Chochran played, but his love and passion for the game that has evolved since he was a teenager. Obviously they all feel strongly for the game, but you could really see the admiration in some of their faces, like Reynold. I liked how they were all so dismissive towards Sherri. Dawn is not a bad person, but her frenetic behavior just exhausted me and made me lose patience with her.


----------



## Gracie

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think next season is going to be couples, ala Biggest Loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought *"relatives"* since it said Blood vs water, I hope they don't decided to bring the Hanz nephew/uncle back to play against each other!  Whew!
> 
> I noticed neither of them were there (I bet the network learned their lesson with that family).
Click to expand...



That's what I said. Couples. Bro/Sis or Hubs/Wife or Sis/sis or Mom/son. Couples. They can't do one team of all family members because if one wins they all win since they ARE family, ya know? So it has to be couples.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I'm watching the reunion show right now!

HURRAY FOR COCHRAN!  GOOD JOB!  

As for Dawn, I just keep disliking her more and more.  She's also the only person I've ever seen who looks worse at the reunion show than she did during the game.  Seriously.  

She is a person in denial.  As long as she keeps justifying and rationalizing her behavior, she will never become a better person.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I think the blood vs. water will start out with one tribe consisting of all family members and one tribe consisting of total strangers.  The family tribe won't be all one family...that's not what I mean.  But there will be "couples" of family members, like Gracie said.  But the entire tribe will be made up of these "couples" whereas the other tribe will be all strangers.

I'm not sure if that's such a good idea! 

As for Brandon Hantz, I suspect he wasn't there because he refused to come.  He's so full of pride, like a little banty rooster, he probably told them to stuff it.  That's my guess.


----------



## Gracie

I kinda feel bad for Brandon. He truly is fighting angels and demons..one perched on each shoulder and he is pulled hither and yon. I think he has a good heart but is battling himself so much, he falls apart and that is when the Russell part of him takes over.
He has issues. The last thing he needs is being in tv shows. At least until he can get his shit together and be BRANDON...not a Hantz.


----------



## Gracie

I kinda feel bad for Brandon. He truly is fighting angels and demons..one perched on each shoulder and he is pulled hither and yon. I think he has a good heart but is battling himself so much, he falls apart and that is when the Russell part of him takes over.
He has issues. The last thing he needs is being in tv shows. At least until he can get his shit together and be BRANDON...not a Hantz.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I think the blood vs. water will start out with one tribe consisting of all family members and one tribe consisting of total strangers.  The family tribe won't be all one family...that's not what I mean.  But there will be "couples" of family members, like Gracie said.  But the entire tribe will be made up of these "couples" whereas the other tribe will be all strangers.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's such a good idea!
> 
> As for Brandon Hantz, I suspect he wasn't there because he refused to come.  He's so full of pride, like a little banty rooster, he probably told them to stuff it.  That's my guess.



Well if you think about it a bit though, Jeff is pretty good at calling out the most embarrassing things about the participants at times like that.  And Brandon has a bunch more to be embarrassed about than anybody else.  If I was Brandon and had behaved as he behaved, would I have shown up at the big party and subject myself to that?  I doubt it.


----------



## Amelia

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I think the blood vs. water will start out with one tribe consisting of all family members and one tribe consisting of total strangers.  The family tribe won't be all one family...that's not what I mean.  But there will be "couples" of family members, like Gracie said.  But the entire tribe will be made up of these "couples" whereas the other tribe will be all strangers.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's such a good idea!
> 
> As for Brandon Hantz, I suspect he wasn't there because he refused to come.  He's so full of pride, like a little banty rooster, he probably told them to stuff it.  That's my guess.





The second tribe might have people who are friends and acquaintances.


----------



## Gracie

Survivorsucks WILL figure it out. And as soon as they know, I will come here and let y'all know. (quite a few of the survivors post there..and even Jeff did at one time).


----------



## Gracie

Got some news on why the Hantz Bros were not there and possibly why only the jury was on stage:



> Couldn't help but laugh at Russell and family's expense over the last week.
> 
> *First they get word Brandon can't attend the finale.  Russell then inserts himself into the fracas by paying for a plane ticket to LA so he can meet Phillip Sheppard and show him who the real streetfighter is...This weak attempt at getting attention is a massive failure as CBS itself decides to not only ban Russell and the Hantz Klan from the Reunion and after party they essentially put criminal wanted posters up at security checkpoints so he is refused at the gates.*
> 
> Little Russell's only recant to the complete shunning was taking to Twitter to cry about it and threaten Jeff Probst by saying, "Remember you need me."



This came from SS, but I don't know if links are allowed so....sorry. None are forthcoming unless staff says it's ok.

Straight from the horses mouth, so to speak 



> Russell Hantz &#8207;@russellhantz 7h
> Wow [MENTION=39474]Boston[/MENTION]Rob @HatchRichard there! I'm band from the show with my pic up for security!Talk bout disrespect!try 2 get me 2 play [MENTION=19299]Jeff[/MENTION]Probst


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think next season is going to be couples, ala Biggest Loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought *"relatives"* since it said Blood vs water, I hope they don't decided to bring the Hanz nephew/uncle back to play against each other!  Whew!
> 
> I noticed neither of them were there (I bet the network learned their lesson with that family).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said. Couples. Bro/Sis or Hubs/Wife or Sis/sis or Mom/son. Couples. They can't do one team of all family members because if one wins they all win since they ARE family, ya know? So it has to be couples.
Click to expand...


I always hate it when they do something different at first, then I end up liking it.  Like when they had Redemption Island.  

It will be interesting to see if they have family vs family or related team members against non-related?


----------



## Gracie

I just wish they would go back to the basics...like the first one. Or the one rupert was in where he stole shoes.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I just wish they would go back to the basics...like the first one. Or the one rupert was in where he stole shoes.



Yeah, they don't need to keep changing it.  We'll have to wait and see what they have up their sleeves.

In the meantime, Big Brother will be starting soon.


----------



## Sherry

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish they would go back to the basics...like the first one. Or the one rupert was in where he stole shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they don't need to keep changing it.  We'll have to wait and see what they have up their sleeves.
> 
> In the meantime, Big Brother will be starting soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Big Brother is a love/hate thing with me. I watch though, so I guess I am a lookyloo at trainwrecks 

It never ever ceases to amaze me that the girls KNOW cameras are everywhere..and microphones...yet they still give blow jobs under the covers to the guys. Like...ew. I don't wanna hear their slurpings. Yet...I still watch.

I am just so screwed up.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Big Brother is a love/hate thing with me. I watch though, so I guess I am a lookyloo at trainwrecks
> 
> It never ever ceases to amaze me that the girls KNOW cameras are everywhere..and microphones...*yet they still give blow jobs under the covers to the guys.* Like...ew. I don't wanna hear their slurpings. Yet...I still watch.
> 
> I am just so screwed up.



Really?  I must be naive, I've never see that going on - I do know they make out, but they usually don't show much, you just see the two of them under the cover and the rest you have to imagine!  I'll have to watch a little closer.


----------



## Sherry

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brother is a love/hate thing with me. I watch though, so I guess I am a lookyloo at trainwrecks
> 
> It never ever ceases to amaze me that the girls KNOW cameras are everywhere..and microphones...*yet they still give blow jobs under the covers to the guys.* Like...ew. I don't wanna hear their slurpings. Yet...I still watch.
> 
> I am just so screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I must be naive, I've never see that going on - I do know they make out, but they usually don't show much, you just see the two of them under the cover and the rest you have to imagine!  I'll have to watch a little closer.
Click to expand...


You have to subscribe to the live feeds for those juicy bits...I'm good with just the network airing.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> I kinda feel bad for Brandon. He truly is fighting angels and demons..one perched on each shoulder and he is pulled hither and yon. I think he has a good heart but is battling himself so much, he falls apart and that is when the Russell part of him takes over.
> He has issues. The last thing he needs is being in tv shows. At least until he can get his shit together and be BRANDON...not a Hantz.



I feel for his family.  I really do.


----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brother is a love/hate thing with me. I watch though, so I guess I am a lookyloo at trainwrecks
> 
> It never ever ceases to amaze me that the girls KNOW cameras are everywhere..and microphones...*yet they still give blow jobs under the covers to the guys.* Like...ew. I don't wanna hear their slurpings. Yet...I still watch.
> 
> I am just so screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I must be naive, I've never see that going on - I do know they make out, but they usually don't show much, you just see the two of them under the cover and the rest you have to imagine!  I'll have to watch a little closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to subscribe to the live feeds for those juicy bits...I'm good with just the network airing.
Click to expand...


Me too.  I don't have time to watch all my favorite shows on TV, come here and post, and all the other chores I'm responsible for and still have time left over to watch the live feeds, and have to pay for them too!


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> And yes, Sherri was pretty stupid after bragging what an acute business owner she is with 75 employees. Like...duh. DUMB move. DUMB.
> 
> My fav? What Brenda made Dawn do.



She knew she wasnt going to win anyway.  Why not throw it out there.  Oh and what Brenda did...did you hear Dawn at first.  She said she would not have left if she didnt get her teeth back, but said she would NOT do it right then.  

Then she changed her mind.  I am so glad Brenda did that to her.  Oh revenge is sweet because Dawn was WRONG for what she did to brenda.  I understand why they did it, but not Dawn.  That was just wrong.

Brenda is adorable.  Oh and Sherri is a HOT babe in my opinion.


----------



## Gracie

It wasn't on the live feeds. Two girls that I know of but can't think of their names, did that. You could see the covers where their head is, bobbing up and down and the microphone picking up the slurps. Yes, on live tv during the show.

What WAS that one gals name? Can't remember but she was nasty. Looked nasty too.

Hang. Gonna google or you tube it.


Natalie!! That was her name!

Anyway..here is a youtube link to quite a few BJ's going on.

https://www.youtube.com/results?sea....17.17.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.SUVQTC4eDFg


----------



## Zona

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think next season is going to be couples, ala Biggest Loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "relatives" since it said Blood vs water, I hope they don't decided to bring the Hanz nephew/uncle back to play against each other!  Whew!
> 
> I noticed neither of them were there (I bet the network learned their lesson with that family).
Click to expand...


I hate when they bring back anyone.  Lets try some real new people on the damn show.  Come on.


----------



## Gracie

I agree with ya Zona..except for the part of Sherri being a hot babe. Blech. Although she did look pretty good at the reunion.


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think next season is going to be couples, ala Biggest Loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "relatives" since it said Blood vs water, I hope they don't decided to bring the Hanz nephew/uncle back to play against each other!  Whew!
> 
> I noticed neither of them were there (I bet the network learned their lesson with that family).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate when they bring back anyone.  Lets try some real new people on the damn show.  Come on.
Click to expand...


Especially when they bring back someone that was hated!  Like Russell, Brandon & Phillip.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Sherri was pretty stupid after bragging what an acute business owner she is with 75 employees. Like...duh. DUMB move. DUMB.
> 
> My fav? What Brenda made Dawn do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She knew she wasnt going to win anyway.  Why not throw it out there.  Oh and what Brenda did...did you hear Dawn at first.  She said she would not have left if she didnt get her teeth back, but said she would NOT do it right then.
> 
> Then she changed her mind.  I am so glad Brenda did that to her.  Oh revenge is sweet because Dawn was WRONG for what she did to brenda.  I understand why they did it, but not Dawn.  That was just wrong.
> 
> Brenda is adorable.  Oh and Sherri is a HOT babe in my opinion.
Click to expand...


hot? not even close. unless you like fake hard cantelope boobs.

nasty skank


----------



## Gracie

At least Phillip was entertaining due to his insanity. I'm so sick of Amber and Rob, Russell, Coach, even Malcolm although he sure is eye candy.

NO MORE FAVORITES. Give regular folks a chance. Sheesh.


----------



## Gracie

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Sherri was pretty stupid after bragging what an acute business owner she is with 75 employees. Like...duh. DUMB move. DUMB.
> 
> My fav? What Brenda made Dawn do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She knew she wasnt going to win anyway.  Why not throw it out there.  Oh and what Brenda did...did you hear Dawn at first.  She said she would not have left if she didnt get her teeth back, but said she would NOT do it right then.
> 
> Then she changed her mind.  I am so glad Brenda did that to her.  Oh revenge is sweet because Dawn was WRONG for what she did to brenda.  I understand why they did it, but not Dawn.  That was just wrong.
> 
> Brenda is adorable.  Oh and Sherri is a HOT babe in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hot? not even close. unless you like fake hard cantelope boobs.
> 
> nasty skank
Click to expand...



Couldn't have said it better myself. But..she did clean up a bit for the end show and looked good.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> I agree with ya Zona..except for the part of Sherri being a hot babe. Blech. Although she did look pretty good at the reunion.



She is in her 40's.  Her body is screaming and her face is oddly hot.

I like her.  I also like how successful she is as well.  What she did to Erik was intersting.  I wish she did that to Philip but I understand why she said what she said.  The problem is, everyone likes Erik, including me.  I really was voting for him more so than "I am so good looking" Eddie.  He made me sick with his cool/good looking  club of four.  Hey Eddie, how did that group turn out for ya.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> At least Phillip was entertaining due to his insanity. I'm so sick of Amber and Rob, Russell, Coach, even Malcolm although he sure is eye candy.
> 
> NO MORE FAVORITES. Give regular folks a chance. Sheesh.



Why is it peole say Rob was such a great player?  How many freaking times did he play before he FINALLY won?  OH dear god, I could have fucking won if I played that many times. 

Oh and the joke of Phillip saying how great Rob is cracks me up every time.  Hey Phillip, Rob took you to the final three because he knew he could beat you.  Of course you made it to the final three dufus.  

Phillip is entertaining but honestly, I think he believes the tripe he spews.  That is a little scary.

Coach is a book within himself.  Malcolm, eh.  His 15 minutes are not up yet.  NOw, how cool was it to see Rudy!


----------



## Gracie

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with ya Zona..except for the part of Sherri being a hot babe. Blech. Although she did look pretty good at the reunion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is in her 40's.  Her body is screaming and her face is oddly hot.
> 
> I like her.  I also like how successful she is as well.  What she did to Erik was intersting.  I wish she did that to Philip but I understand why she said what she said.  The problem is, everyone likes Erik, including me.  I really was voting for him more so than "I am so good looking" Eddie.  He made me sick with his cool/good looking  club of four.  Hey Eddie, how did that group turn out for ya.
Click to expand...


If that were me in Eriks body, I would have told her all the botox didn't help much and she needs to shut her worthless pie hole. Her body looks nasty, she had her face tatted with eyebrows and permanent eye liner and she looked like a duck.
In short....I didn't like her, lol, and she is in the same category as Joffrey and Sansa to me.


----------



## Gracie

I bet Eddie got a lot of flack over his attitude from friends, family and strangers. Then again, he is just a male Pavarati.


----------



## Zona

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Sherri was pretty stupid after bragging what an acute business owner she is with 75 employees. Like...duh. DUMB move. DUMB.
> 
> My fav? What Brenda made Dawn do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She knew she wasnt going to win anyway.  Why not throw it out there.  Oh and what Brenda did...did you hear Dawn at first.  She said she would not have left if she didnt get her teeth back, but said she would NOT do it right then.
> 
> Then she changed her mind.  I am so glad Brenda did that to her.  Oh revenge is sweet because Dawn was WRONG for what she did to brenda.  I understand why they did it, but not Dawn.  That was just wrong.
> 
> Brenda is adorable.  Oh and Sherri is a HOT babe in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hot? not even close. unless you like fake hard cantelope boobs.
> 
> nasty skank
Click to expand...


I am searching this thread and really, there arent too many posts you have made in here taht are positive.  

uh, thanks for all your contributions in this pro (I thought) Survivor thread.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> At least Phillip was entertaining due to his insanity. I'm so sick of Amber and Rob, Russell, Coach, even Malcolm although he sure is eye candy.
> 
> NO MORE FAVORITES. Give regular folks a chance. Sheesh.



Malcolm has jumped the shark for sure.  I was rooting for him at the beginning, then I switched to Reynolds, but I wouldn't want to see Malcolm come back.  Give it up, already.

And, the little clip they showed of him acting in that soap opera - he can't act!  Sorry, Malcolm, maybe you can improve, but I'm sure there are more handsome guys with more talent out there than what you showed.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> I bet Eddie got a lot of flack over his attitude from friends, family and strangers. Then again, he is just a male Pavarati.



The irony of Pavarati's last name being Shallow just cracks me up.  I cant stand that woman.  

People as shallow as Eddie really do remind me of high school.  The cool, pretty people all hanging together.  Eddie, Survivor is not high school.  Did you learn that?  Did your girlfriend?


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with ya Zona..except for the part of Sherri being a hot babe. Blech. Although she did look pretty good at the reunion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is in her 40's.  Her body is screaming and her face is oddly hot.
> 
> I like her.  I also like how successful she is as well.  What she did to Erik was intersting.  I wish she did that to Philip but I understand why she said what she said.  The problem is, everyone likes Erik, including me.  I really was voting for him more so than "I am so good looking" Eddie.  He made me sick with his cool/good looking  club of four.  Hey Eddie, how did that group turn out for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were me in Eriks body, I would have told her all the botox didn't help much and she needs to shut her worthless pie hole. Her body looks nasty, she had her face tatted with eyebrows and permanent eye liner and she looked like a duck.
> In short....I didn't like her, lol, and she is in the same category as Joffrey and Sansa to me.
Click to expand...

Lets just agree to agree she is a babe.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zona said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> She knew she wasnt going to win anyway.  Why not throw it out there.  Oh and what Brenda did...did you hear Dawn at first.  She said she would not have left if she didnt get her teeth back, but said she would NOT do it right then.
> 
> Then she changed her mind.  I am so glad Brenda did that to her.  Oh revenge is sweet because Dawn was WRONG for what she did to brenda.  I understand why they did it, but not Dawn.  That was just wrong.
> 
> Brenda is adorable.  Oh and Sherri is a HOT babe in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot? not even close. unless you like fake hard cantelope boobs.
> 
> nasty skank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am searching this thread and really, there arent too many posts you have made in here taht are positive.
> 
> uh, thanks for all your contributions in this pro (I thought) Survivor thread.
Click to expand...


I just give honest opinions. Not gonna sugar coat it. The last two seasons have been shit.


----------



## Gracie

Wha' happened? Not everyone likes the same player. We all have our differing opinions and say so. Agree to disagree sorta thing. Right? Huh? Right?


----------



## Gracie

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is in her 40's.  Her body is screaming and her face is oddly hot.
> 
> I like her.  I also like how successful she is as well.  What she did to Erik was intersting.  I wish she did that to Philip but I understand why she said what she said.  The problem is, everyone likes Erik, including me.  I really was voting for him more so than "I am so good looking" Eddie.  He made me sick with his cool/good looking  club of four.  Hey Eddie, how did that group turn out for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were me in Eriks body, I would have told her all the botox didn't help much and she needs to shut her worthless pie hole. Her body looks nasty, she had her face tatted with eyebrows and permanent eye liner and she looked like a duck.
> In short....I didn't like her, lol, and she is in the same category as Joffrey and Sansa to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets just agree to agree she is a babe.
Click to expand...



lol. Lets agree to disagree that she is skanky.


----------



## Zona

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot? not even close. unless you like fake hard cantelope boobs.
> 
> nasty skank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am searching this thread and really, there arent too many posts you have made in here taht are positive.  *
> uh, thanks for all your contributions in this pro (I thought) Survivor thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just give honest opinions. Not gonna sugar coat it. The last two seasons have been shit.
Click to expand...


Touche.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Wha' happened? Not everyone likes the same player. We all have our differing opinions and say so. Agree to disagree sorta thing. Right? Huh? Right?



I thought it was just as good as any of the other seasons - there wasn't anyone that I couldn't stand to the point of wanting to throw my shoe at the TV!  Now, that's positive.

I like your new avatar!


----------



## Amelia

Here's what someone posted elsewhere about next season:

&#8220;Survivor: Blood vs. Water is the twenty-seventh season of the American CBS competitive reality television series Survivor, which will premiere in the fall of 2013. The season will feature returning castaways playing against their family members. As with the previous two seasons, the season will be filmed in the Philippines, but this time at Paulaui Island, Cagayan.&#8221;


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Amelia said:


> Here's what someone posted elsewhere about next season:
> 
> Survivor: Blood vs. Water is the twenty-seventh season of the American CBS competitive reality television series Survivor, which will premiere in the fall of 2013. The season will feature returning castaways playing against their family members. As with the previous two seasons, the season will be filmed in the Philippines, but this time at Paulaui Island, Cagayan.



I'll believe what the exact set-up will be when CBS says it...not before.  Everyone is just speculating.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I thought this last Survivor was just great.  And I MISS IT!!!  Now Wednesdays are just Wednesdays again. : (


----------



## Zona

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wha' happened? Not everyone likes the same player. We all have our differing opinions and say so. Agree to disagree sorta thing. Right? Huh? Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just as good as any of the other seasons - there wasn't anyone that I couldn't stand to the point of wanting to throw my shoe at the TV!  Now, that's positive.
> 
> I like your new avatar!
Click to expand...


Not even Brandon?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Brandon is so pathetic.  Such a pathetic soul.  So full of pride...for what?  Cocky little banty rooster. I squash men like him under my thumb.

Although, there is one quote by him I will always remember "fondly."  At least it gives me a good laugh:

"I'll pee in the rice, I'll pee in the beans.  I'll burn this shelter to the ground."  

LOL  Everytime I eat rice or beans, I'll think of that.  ROFLMAO


----------



## Amelia

He's still just a kid.  Hurtling through life at breakneck speed.  I have much sympathy for him.

21 years old, children of his own to stress over, and we've seen the adults in his life.  MUCH sympathy.


----------



## Sherry

I have a friend near Boston who found out at work from a relative of Danielle's, from Panama and Heroes vs Villains, that she was asked to choose a family member to team up with...she chose her dad, but they didn't make the final cut.


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wha' happened? Not everyone likes the same player. We all have our differing opinions and say so. Agree to disagree sorta thing. Right? Huh? Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just as good as any of the other seasons - there wasn't anyone that I couldn't stand to the point of wanting to throw my shoe at the TV!  Now, that's positive.
> 
> I like your new avatar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Brandon?
Click to expand...


Fortunately they threw him out early enough - but yes, he was one I wanted to throw my shoe at.  I can't believe his comments - saying he would piss on the rice, etc., deplorable.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> He's still just a kid.  Hurtling through life at breakneck speed.  I have much sympathy for him.
> 
> 21 years old, children of his own to stress over, and we've seen the adults in his life.  MUCH sympathy.



You've got a point there.  The first time he was on he was trying to be Christ-like - then he totally blew it.  I wonder if that was all a ploy?  He didn't even try to go that route the 2nd time, he was trying a totally different strategy, and that didn't work for him either.


----------



## Gracie

Brandon is a mess. Be good. Be bad. He can't figure it out. I think he just wants to be loved. And yes, I am serious. That family is totally screwey.


----------



## Gracie

I don't know how accurate this report is...but so far it seems to be legit.

Cast of Blood and Water:

Gervase (Borneo)- w nephew BLOOD
Rob cesternino - w wife WATER
Rupert - w wife WATER
Aras- w brother BLOOD
Tyson -w girlfriend WATER
Tina Wesson- w daughter BLOOD
Kat - w brother BLOOD
Laura(Samoa)- w daughter  BLOOD
Rc- w father BLOOD
Monica- w husband WATER


----------



## Sherry

Photo - 'Survivor: Blood vs Water' 2013 cast spoilers leaked for season 27 Colton Cumbie - 'Survivor: Blood vs Water' 2013 cast spoilers leaked for season 27 - Jacksonville Celebrity Headlines | Examiner.com


----------



## Amelia

Colton?!

Another one of those young ones I liked and others seemed to think unredeemable.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> Colton?!
> 
> Another one of those young ones I liked and others seemed to think unredeemable.



He was the worse aspect of the show al rolled into one person.  He sucked!


----------



## Zona

Sherry said:


> Photo - 'Survivor: Blood vs Water' 2013 cast spoilers leaked for season 27 Colton Cumbie - 'Survivor: Blood vs Water' 2013 cast spoilers leaked for season 27 - Jacksonville Celebrity Headlines | Examiner.com



Not the greatest of sources.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Colton?!
> 
> Another one of those young ones I liked and others seemed to think unredeemable.




He was awful.  I was glad to see him go, but maybe, if he saw himself in the videos, maybe he realized how awful he was and has changed.  We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colton?!
> 
> Another one of those young ones I liked and others seemed to think unredeemable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was awful.  I was glad to see him go, but maybe, if he saw himself in the videos, maybe he realized how awful he was and has changed.  We'll have to wait and see.
Click to expand...


I think he did embarrass himself.  He seemed quite  subdued on the  Reuinion show as I recall.

I don't know, it kind of adds to the show to have someone so easy to hate...a villian, you know.  Especially when they manage to hang around and we're screaming, "Why don't they vote him out!!!!"  : )


----------



## Gracie

Oh, I HATED Colton. Me, the fag hag. He was HORRIBLE. I hope he grew up since the last time and is a better person this go round.


----------



## Zona

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colton?!
> 
> Another one of those young ones I liked and others seemed to think unredeemable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was awful.  I was glad to see him go, but maybe, if he saw himself in the videos, maybe he realized how awful he was and has changed.  We'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he did embarrass himself.  He seemed quite  subdued on the  Reuinion show as I recall.
> 
> I don't know, it kind of adds to the show to have someone so easy to hate...a villian, you know.  Especially when they manage to hang around and we're screaming, "Why don't they vote him out!!!!"  : )
Click to expand...


That is true but he was way way beyond a villian.  He was honestly a horrible human being.  I swear ...and I mean this...if they ever, EVER bring him back, I will not watch that season.  I say this because I know for a fact they wont.  He didnt get sick, they took his ass out.  They knew is was bad for the show.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Oh, I HATED Colton. Me, the fag hag. He was HORRIBLE. I hope he grew up since the last time and is a better person this go round.



He better not be coming back.  

I love buying old seasons of Survivor but wont get any with 1.  Boston Rob or 2. Colton's season.  

Yuck.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I have watched every single Survivor and will continue to do so regardless of who the contestants are.

However...there was one Survivor that I was so angry I didn't watch the finale.  That was Survivor: Panama Exile Island.  There was a contestant, Terry, and he was a former Navy fighter pilot.  He was the best contestant I have EVER seen on Survivor.  He was awesome.  He won five consecutive immunity challenges.  He was amazing, and didn't piss anyone off either.  Just an all-around great guy.

Then it was the last immunity challenge, and he didn't make it.  That was when there would be two finalists and it was a guy named Aras (who won) and a girl named Danielle.  Neither of them could even hold a candle to Terry, and I was so pissed I didn't finish watching the show!!!

I've never cared as much about a contestant before or since.  Everyone pales in comparison to him.  You could tell that they train those Navy figher pilots very, very well.  Extremely capable individual, he was.


----------



## Mertex

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colton?!
> 
> Another one of those young ones I liked and others seemed to think unredeemable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was awful.  I was glad to see him go, but maybe, if he saw himself in the videos, maybe he realized how awful he was and has changed.  We'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he did embarrass himself.  He seemed quite  subdued on the  Reuinion show as I recall.
> 
> I don't know, it kind of adds to the show to have someone so easy to hate...a villian, you know.  Especially when they manage to hang around and we're screaming, *"Why don't they vote him out!!!!" * : )
Click to expand...


Yeah, after a while you want to throw your shoe at the TV!


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Oh, I HATED Colton. Me, the fag hag. He was HORRIBLE. I hope he grew up since the last time and is a better person this go round.



He paired up with that horrible girl from S. America.  She said she was going to change after she saw herself on TV!


----------



## Gracie

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I HATED Colton. Me, the fag hag. He was HORRIBLE. I hope he grew up since the last time and is a better person this go round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He paired up with that horrible girl from S. America.  She said she was going to change after she saw herself on TV!
Click to expand...


I remember that bitch. I'd never make it on a show with people like those two. I'd be doing some punching the first time they snarked at me. Then I'd get thrown out. Possibly jail time. Shudder

I just don't have the patience to deal with folks like that.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I HATED Colton. Me, the fag hag. He was HORRIBLE. I hope he grew up since the last time and is a better person this go round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He paired up with that horrible girl from S. America.  She said she was going to change after she saw herself on TV!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that bitch. I'd never make it on a show with people like those two. I'd be doing some punching the first time they snarked at me. Then I'd get thrown out. Possibly jail time. Shudder
> 
> I just don't have the patience to deal with folks like that.
Click to expand...


I know what you mean.  I couldn't stand her and couldn't understand why they didn't vote her out, she was always bitching about something.  I thought she was pretty at first, but she was so mean, she started looking ugly on the outside, too.


----------



## Trajan

well,I had it tivoed and stayed away from anyone who would spoil it for me, I watched it Monday night, and after seeing the jury questions etc. I knew Cochran had it in the bag and I was damn glad too. 

From geek to super hero, he really grew this season, nice to see , unlike a Brandon who went to pieces.....and Dawn who went from a huge wreck to a minor wreck  

The right person won....

the last 3 weeks helped rebound my interest, so I will watch the next one...


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Hey, did you guys see that Cochran has gotten a job as a writer on a new CBS comedy premiering this fall..."The Millers." 

News: Cochran Lands CBS Writing Gig - Survivor - CBS.com

Remember on the reunion show when Jeff asked him what he wanted to do, be a lawyer or what, and he said he actually wanted to be a writer?


----------



## Mertex

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Hey, did you guys see that Cochran has gotten a job as a writer on a new CBS comedy premiering this fall..."The Millers."
> 
> News: Cochran Lands CBS Writing Gig - Survivor - CBS.com
> 
> Remember on the reunion show when Jeff asked him what he wanted to do, be a lawyer or what, and he said he actually wanted to be a writer?



That's great, I hope he does well.  He was one of the smartest people to ever be on Survivor.


----------



## Zona

i am happy for Cochran.    I hope Brenda is doing well with her new hubby and baby and I hope that bitch who back stabbed her gets whats coming.  

Love the show.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> I don't know how accurate this report is...but so far it seems to be legit.
> 
> Cast of Blood and Water:
> 
> Gervase (Borneo)- w nephew BLOOD
> Rob cesternino - w wife WATER
> Rupert - w wife WATER
> Aras- w brother BLOOD
> Tyson -w girlfriend WATER
> Tina Wesson- w daughter BLOOD
> Kat - w brother BLOOD
> Laura(Samoa)- w daughter  BLOOD
> Rc- w father BLOOD
> Monica- w husband WATER



Tina again?  Really...thats three times.  Damn, is she trying to be another boston rob and seriously, I just threw up a little thinking of him.

I like Tina...well, liked her during her season but come on, she was pulled along by Colby and everyone knows this.  It was proven when she tried to come back on the first all star show.  She was voted out first.


----------



## Zona

Come on survivor, amazing race and walking dead!  Oh and of course football.  I hate this time of year.  What am I supposed to do, go out side or something!


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> Come on survivor, amazing race and walking dead!  Oh and of course football.  I hate this time of year.  What am I supposed to do, go out side or something!



Well, you could watch Big Brother.  There is also "Get Out Alive" which puts the contestants through a hell of a lot more rigorous workout.  We also like "America's Next Ninja Warrior" and Wipeout.

Adventurer Bear Grylls? New Reality Show: What We Want to See | TIME.com


----------



## Zona

Mertex said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on survivor, amazing race and walking dead!  Oh and of course football.  I hate this time of year.  What am I supposed to do, go out side or something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you could watch Big Brother.  There is also "Get Out Alive" which puts the contestants through a hell of a lot more rigorous workout.  We also like "America's Next Ninja Warrior" and Wipeout.
> 
> Adventurer Bear Grylls? New Reality Show: What We Want to See | TIME.com
Click to expand...

Big brother?  No thanks.  Especially after this year.  The american ninja show is pretty cool actually. Seen it a few times.


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on survivor, amazing race and walking dead!  Oh and of course football.  I hate this time of year.  What am I supposed to do, go out side or something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you could watch Big Brother.  There is also "Get Out Alive" which puts the contestants through a hell of a lot more rigorous workout.  We also like "America's Next Ninja Warrior" and Wipeout.
> 
> Adventurer Bear Grylls? New Reality Show: What We Want to See | TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big brother?  No thanks.  Especially after this year.  The american ninja show is pretty cool actually. Seen it a few times.
Click to expand...


Big Brother - actually it is getting interesting.  Most of the guests are after Ayrin for her racist comments - she may get the boot, and she has created a lot of negative stir by her comments.  I even signed a petition for CBS to can her, but they may not have to, the other guests will probably take her out.  Syberia is finally getting interesting - it started out really hokey and I was about to give up on it, but then it turned kind of interesting.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Mertex said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you could watch Big Brother.  There is also "Get Out Alive" which puts the contestants through a hell of a lot more rigorous workout.  We also like "America's Next Ninja Warrior" and Wipeout.
> 
> Adventurer Bear Grylls? New Reality Show: What We Want to See | TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> Big brother?  No thanks.  Especially after this year.  The american ninja show is pretty cool actually. Seen it a few times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big Brother - actually it is getting interesting.  Most of the guests are after Ayrin for her racist comments - she may get the boot, and she has created a lot of negative stir by her comments.  I even signed a petition for CBS to can her, but they may not have to, the other guests will probably take her out.  Syberia is finally getting interesting - it started out really hokey and I was about to give up on it, but then it turned kind of interesting.
Click to expand...


Trash tv for the uneducated.


----------



## Zona

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big brother?  No thanks.  Especially after this year.  The american ninja show is pretty cool actually. Seen it a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brother - actually it is getting interesting.  Most of the guests are after Ayrin for her racist comments - she may get the boot, and she has created a lot of negative stir by her comments.  I even signed a petition for CBS to can her, but they may not have to, the other guests will probably take her out.  Syberia is finally getting interesting - it started out really hokey and I was about to give up on it, but then it turned kind of interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trash tv for the uneducated.
Click to expand...

You are a ray of sunshine.  The wind above my wings sometimes.


----------



## Foxfyre

Are you a Survivor fan?

Many have departed this seasonal favorite, but it apparently is attracting new converts all the time as it just keeps going.


----------



## Foxfyre

Premiere of the Fall 2013 season tomorrow - Wednesday -  Sept 18, 2013.

The cast:  *Blood vs Water*







Jeff.  Just wouldn't be the same without him.





Kat and Hayden




She is a Survivor repeat - he a Big Brother winner.  Boyfriend/girlfriend.

Monica and Brad




She a Survivor repeat - he a former NFL player  Husband/wife

Aras and Vytas




I think it is Vytas who is the Survivor repeat.  Aras is his brother.

Tina and Katie




Tina was winner of Survivor Australia and a repeat in an all-star version - Katie is her daughter

Laura and Ciera




Laura from Survivor Samoa - Ciera is her daughter.

Rupert and Laura




Rupert is the repeat (4 times now) and Laura is his wife.

Tyson and Rachel




Tyson is the repeat - 2 seasons I think - Rachel is his wife.

Gervase and Marissa




Gervase is the repeat - Marissa is his niece

Colton and Celeb




I think we all knew Colton would be back didn't we?     Celeb is his S/O.

Candice and John




She's the repeat - 2 seasons - John is her husband


----------



## Mertex

I'm a big Survivor fan.  I've seen every show, although sometimes I can't remember their names! 

I'm looking forward to it - now that BB is ending.


----------



## Foxfyre

Yep.  Me too.  The Survivor premiere immediately follows the Big Brother finale tomorrow night.

And having Hayden as one of the contestants might attract some Big Brother fans than hadn't yet become Survivor fans.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Yep.  Me too.  The Survivor premiere immediately follows the Big Brother finale tomorrow night.
> 
> And having Hayden as one of the contestants might attract some Big Brother fans than hadn't yet become Survivor fans.



He's such a cutie, and having been a winner on BB, he'll probably have a big target on his back.  It will be interesting to see how relatives work on opposite teams - will they be gentler, kinder or will they choose competitiveness over family ties?  I'll be watching, for sure!


----------



## Foxfyre

It is an interesting format that will either be successful or it won't.  But I wonder if we'll ever see another Survivor season with all first time participants and no retreads?


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> It is an interesting format that will either be successful or it won't.  But I wonder if we'll ever see another Survivor season with all first time participants and no retreads?



If the returnees play their cards right, they can be carried along and protected by their alliances - that's what Big Rob did somewhat and won.


----------



## Amelia

On BB one of the houseguests gave a spoiler about how far Hayden advanced.  (The spoiler came from Elissa -- whose sister Rachel knows a lot of insiders at CBS.)  I had to close that window so I wouldn't hear any more.  lol.  I like Big Brother spoilers.  I do _not_ like Survivor spoilers.  

Pass the popcorn!


----------



## Foxfyre

Hayden and Kat do make a cute couple though.  Wonder how serious it is?


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> On BB one of the houseguests gave a spoiler about how far Hayden advanced.  (The spoiler came from Elissa -- whose sister Rachel knows a lot of insiders at CBS.)  I had to close that window so I wouldn't hear any more.  lol.  I like Big Brother spoilers.  I do _not_ like Survivor spoilers.
> 
> Pass the popcorn!


But I thought they were sworn to secrecy in Survivor?


----------



## Amelia

What can I say? 

I'm tempted now to google for survivor spoiler sites ... just to confirm that I have seen at least one before ... but I don't wanna.  Staying far away from there.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> On BB one of the houseguests gave a spoiler about how far Hayden advanced.  (The spoiler came from Elissa -- whose sister Rachel knows a lot of insiders at CBS.)  I had to close that window so I wouldn't hear any more.  lol.  I like Big Brother spoilers.  I do _not_ like Survivor spoilers.
> 
> Pass the popcorn!
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought they were sworn to secrecy in Survivor?
Click to expand...


LOL, remember the scene in Pirates of the Carribbean when Will Turner and Captain Jack Sparrow were having the sword fight.
Will Turner (incredulously):  "You cheated!"
Jack Sparrow (looking exasperated):  "Pirate."

Do you honestly think people who participate in a game in which you have to lie and cheat and be sneaky and underhanded to win would be honorable about keeping secrets?


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> On BB one of the houseguests gave a spoiler about how far Hayden advanced.  (The spoiler came from Elissa -- whose sister Rachel knows a lot of insiders at CBS.)  I had to close that window so I wouldn't hear any more.  lol.  I like Big Brother spoilers.  I do _not_ like Survivor spoilers.
> 
> Pass the popcorn!
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought they were sworn to secrecy in Survivor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, remember the scene in Pirates of the Carribbean when Will Turner and Captain Jack Sparrow were having the sword fight.
> Will Turner (incredulously):  "You cheated!"
> Jack Sparrow (looking exasperated):  "Pirate."
> 
> Do you honestly think people who participate in a game in which you have to lie and cheat and be sneaky and underhanded to win would be honorable about keeping secrets?
Click to expand...



It's not that I think they will keep a secret, it's that I read they signed contracts that they would not spill Survivor secrets, and I certainly think that revealing who won, or who made it to the end would be something the network wouldn't want out.

'Survivor' Agreement: Spill Secrets, Pay $5 Million--And That's Just the Beginning : TVBizwire : TVWeek - Television Industry news, TV ratings, analysis, celebrity event photos


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> What can I say?
> 
> I'm tempted now to google for survivor spoiler sites ... just to confirm that I have seen at least one before ... but I don't wanna.  Staying far away from there.



There was a disclaimer to Elissa's spoiler - that she might have made it up.


----------



## Amelia

There was?  I didn't pay close enough attention.  I just closed that window right down.

I'm going to guess that the leaks would come from production people rather than the contestants.  LOL ... I'm getting super tempted to go check on spoiler sites but I will not, will not, will not, will not, will not, will not, will not, ......


----------



## Trajan

Foxfyre said:


> Premiere of the Fall 2013 season tomorrow - Wednesday -  Sept 18, 2013.
> 
> The cast:  *Blood vs Water*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff.  Just wouldn't be the same without him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat and Hayden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a Survivor repeat - he a Big Brother winner.  Boyfriend/girlfriend.
> 
> Monica and Brad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She a Survivor repeat - he a former NFL player  Husband/wife
> 
> Aras and Vytas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is Vytas who is the Survivor repeat.  Aras is his brother.
> 
> Tina and Katie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tina was winner of Survivor Australia and a repeat in an all-star version - Katie is her daughter
> 
> Laura and Ciera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura from Survivor Samoa - Ciera is her daughter.
> 
> Rupert and Laura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupert is the repeat (4 times now) and Laura is his wife.
> 
> Tyson and Rachel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson is the repeat - 2 seasons I think - Rachel is his wife.
> 
> Gervase and Marissa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gervase is the repeat - Marissa is his niece
> 
> Colton and Celeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all knew Colton would be back didn't we?     Celeb is his S/O.
> 
> Candice and John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's the repeat - 2 seasons - John is her husband



frankly FF, imho,  they are reaching. 

IMHO they started doing the seasons to close together, they have simply saturated me...I am not nearly ready yet to watch another....  despite my roaring approval last year as the right person won, this holds very little interest for me....


----------



## Sherry

I loved Rupert in his first season...very piratey from the get go. It will be interesting to see if/how this changes the dynamics of the game for such players. For me, this is the king of reality shows. I will hang in to the bitter end, even if they jump the shark...going down with the ship!!


----------



## Trajan

Sherry said:


> I loved Rupert in his first season...very piratey from the get go. It will be interesting to see if/how this changes the dynamics of the game for such players. For me, this is the king of reality shows. I will hang in to the bitter end, even if they jump the shark...going down with the ship!!



imho, they jumped the shark with creating exile island and going to 3 finalists etc....frankly, I watch becasue my wife does.....

But I am putting my foot down this time!


----------



## Sherry

Trajan said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Rupert in his first season...very piratey from the get go. It will be interesting to see if/how this changes the dynamics of the game for such players. For me, this is the king of reality shows. I will hang in to the bitter end, even if they jump the shark...going down with the ship!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imho, they jumped the shark with creating exile island and going to 3 finalists etc....frankly, I watch becasue my wife does.....
> 
> But I am putting my foot down this time!
Click to expand...


Suuuuure ya will. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdf9-hRt410]Rodney Carrington - The Man Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Yeah Trajan.  Uh huh.  

Hombre told me last year that the ONLY reason he would watch Dancing with the Stars was because he is a fan of Kellie Pickler.  So this year was of no interest.  He only knew a couple of the featured stars.   He wasn't gonna watch.  He sat there and watched all two hours last night--well, we DID zap the commercials--and judged every dance before the judges did.  

I figure once a Survivor fan, you're gonna be hooked no matter what.  Maybe Traj is the exception, but I watched too many fellow USMBers last year whine the entire series that it sucked, it didn't hold their interest, but they knew something about every show.  

So I approach this season the same as I approach all of them.  Curious about what will happen this year.  Not expecting much, but I will be entertained just the same.


----------



## Trajan

No! I MEAN IT!!!!



I think


----------



## Mertex

Trajan said:


> No! I MEAN IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think



Uh huh!


----------



## Mertex

Survivor, BB, Amazing Race, are the only reality shows I watch, and I really like every one of them.

We also watched "Get Out Alive" which was definitely a much tougher survival experience than Survivor, but they didn't spend much time with each player so you don't really get to know them, and at the end I really didn't care who won.   And, it wasn't the team members that would send them home, it was Bear Grylls, the host.  I liked that they had to perform certain very difficult and risky tasks, but I still like Survivor better.


----------



## Gracie

I liked the show Get Out Alive with Bear. I will watch it again.

So tomorrow I will post the Geico Camel asking GUESS WHAT DAY THIS IS? It's SURVIVOR'S ON DAY, WHOOWHOOO!!


----------



## Foxfyre

We love the dancing shows--DWTS and So You Think You Can Dance--watch at least some of the singing competitions--and we too love The Amazing Race and I enjoyed Bear Grylls new "Get Out Alive" show.  I had never watched Big Brother until this year but I got hooked on it after a couple of episodes.

But Survivor is in a class all by itself.  A national cult show.  Gotta watch.


----------



## Foxfyre

Reminder - it's TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre

So what do you think the dynamics will be?  

Business as usual on Survivor?

Blood won't be able to be as aggressive against their blood relative as they would be a former stranger?

Blood will conspire with blood on the opposing side to try to ensure that one of the two is in the final three?

One thng we can't really get around is that whichever of a couple wins, they share in the bounty.  I can't help but believe that will change the dynamics of hte game at least in some way.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Reminder - it's TONIGHT!!!!



I get Survivor before I get BB finale.  Can hardly wait.  I can't watch it at the regular time cause my hubby goes to choir practice and he doesn't want me to see it first - so I have to wait and see a recording!  It's all good, I can post on here while he's gone!


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminder - it's TONIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get Survivor before I get BB finale.  Can hardly wait.  I can't watch it at the regular time cause my hubby goes to choir practice and he doesn't want me to see it first - so I have to wait and see a recording!  It's all good, I can post on here while he's gone!
Click to expand...


Be careful though because the chatter here might give something away you didn't want to know before you see it.  

Tonight is not only the premiere of the new season but will be the 400th episode of Survivor.  Imagine that.

Want a trip down memory lane?  Some great photos of all the former survivors here:
Survivor Photos: Boston Rob on CBS.com​
Just click on each photo and it will advance to the next one.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> So what do you think the dynamics will be?
> 
> Business as usual on Survivor?
> 
> Blood won't be able to be as aggressive against their blood relative as they would be a former stranger?
> 
> Blood will conspire with blood on the opposing side to try to ensure that one of the two is in the final three?
> 
> One thng we can't really get around is that whichever of a couple wins, they share in the bounty.  I can't help but believe that will change the dynamics of hte game at least in some way.



Not sure how it will affect the game.  I'm thinking that it's not going to work to their benefit, but I could be wrong, have been before.  I didn't like the Redemption Island thing until the season that Ozzy was eliminated and was able to come back because of it!


----------



## Bloodrock44

OMG! [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] was right. There is a Survivor thread.


----------



## Gracie

WHOO WHOOOP! GUESS WHAT DAY IT IS???? lol


----------



## Sherry

I agree with Tina...damnit!!


----------



## Zona

Ok..the best reality show ever is back on....woohoo

Now on to Gervace.  Please stop being a freaking stereo type.  You had 12 years to learn how to swim and you DIDNT?  Seriously, you didnt learn to freaking swim?  

Damn.  Oh and to beat your chest after that horrible performance AND get your niece voted off....what a dumb ass you are sir. 

Oh and Colton.  I knew it.  You CANT change.  You never will.  The reason I say this is because of what your going to do next week and what you said on the boat. 

Here is the thing about Colton. He doesnt think he did anything wrong the last time he was on.  He, to this day never said he was wrong or sorry.  He is delusional and sickening. 

Anyway, welcome back surfivor!  Woohoo.  

Fans, lets talk about this season.


----------



## Amelia

Only you could get away with saying that about Gervase. 

Pretty funny though.


----------



## SuMar

I can't believe Rupert is already on Redemption Island. But was cool to let his wife play...


----------



## Gracie

This was a great episode. Lots of twists.
Gervase is a moron and his niece paid the price of his idiocy. He is a creep and I hope he goes home soon...but not before Colton. I hate Colton.

Enough of Brad already. He got too much air time.

I'm not rooting for anyone yet. But I am eagerly awaiting the next episode.


----------



## Foxfyre

Will comment in the morning.  But I've already turned into a pumpkin tonight.


----------



## Mertex

SuMar said:


> I can't believe Rupert is already on Redemption Island. But was cool to let his wife play...



I think that was a dumb idea.  He weakened his tribe in one fell swoop.  I don't think his tribe was too happy with him over it.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> This was a great episode. Lots of twists.
> Gervase is a moron and his niece paid the price of his idiocy. He is a creep and I hope he goes home soon...but not before Colton. I hate Colton.
> 
> Enough of Brad already. He got too much air time.
> 
> I'm not rooting for anyone yet. But I am eagerly awaiting the next episode.



Did you see the previews?  Colton is already showing his ass.  I hope he goes home next.
His boyfriend seems like a nice guy, but Colton is a piece of *work* (for lack of a better word).


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zona said:


> Ok..the best reality show ever is back on....woohoo
> 
> Now on to Gervace.  Please stop being a freaking stereo type.  You had 12 years to learn how to swim and you DIDNT?  Seriously, you didnt learn to freaking swim?
> 
> Damn.  Oh and to beat your chest after that horrible performance AND get your niece voted off....what a dumb ass you are sir.
> 
> Oh and Colton.  I knew it.  You CANT change.  You never will.  The reason I say this is because of what your going to do next week and what you said on the boat.
> 
> Here is the thing about Colton. He doesnt think he did anything wrong the last time he was on.  He, to this day never said he was wrong or sorry.  He is delusional and sickening.
> 
> Anyway, welcome back surfivor!  Woohoo.
> 
> Fans, lets talk about this season.



Agreed, felt bad for her. Would have been a tough vote without his performance


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great episode. Lots of twists.
> Gervase is a moron and his niece paid the price of his idiocy. He is a creep and I hope he goes home soon...but not before Colton. I hate Colton.
> 
> Enough of Brad already. He got too much air time.
> 
> I'm not rooting for anyone yet. But I am eagerly awaiting the next episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the previews?  Colton is already showing his ass.  I hope he goes home next.
> His boyfriend seems like a nice guy, but Colton is a piece of *work* (for lack of a better word).
Click to expand...


No kidding.  He bawled his way through the brief time he was there before, and appears he will be doing the same this time.  Plus he simply is not a nice person.

I actually hated that people got sent to Redemption Island immediately and never had a chance to play for even one tribal council.  Just felt wrong to me.

But otherwise, as a student of human nature, I am finding the dynamics interesting as people are pulling not only for their own tribe but are emotionally connected to the other.


----------



## Foxfyre

So sorry guys.  I went looking for this thread earlier this week but it had been buried so deep over the last months I couldn't find it.  So I started a new discussion here:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/tv-forum/313404-survivor-2013-and-beyond.html.  Didn't mean to split the ranks.


----------



## Mertex

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big brother?  No thanks.  Especially after this year.  The american ninja show is pretty cool actually. Seen it a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brother - actually it is getting interesting.  Most of the guests are after Ayrin for her racist comments - she may get the boot, and she has created a lot of negative stir by her comments.  I even signed a petition for CBS to can her, but they may not have to, the other guests will probably take her out.  Syberia is finally getting interesting - it started out really hokey and I was about to give up on it, but then it turned kind of interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trash tv for the uneducated.
Click to expand...


Ha,ha, says someone that watches Honey Booboo!


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> Ok..the best reality show ever is back on....woohoo
> 
> Now on to Gervace.  Please stop being a freaking stereo type.  You had 12 years to learn how to swim and you DIDNT?  Seriously, you didnt learn to freaking swim?
> 
> Damn.  Oh and to beat your chest after that horrible performance AND get your niece voted off....what a dumb ass you are sir.
> 
> Oh and Colton.  I knew it.  You CANT change.  You never will.  The reason I say this is because of what your going to do next week and what you said on the boat.
> 
> Here is the thing about Colton. He doesnt think he did anything wrong the last time he was on.  He, to this day never said he was wrong or sorry.  He is delusional and sickening.
> 
> Anyway, welcome back surfivor!  Woohoo.
> 
> Fans, lets talk about this season.



Yes, what was that all about?  Gervase was almost responsible for his team losing the challenge, and he has the nerve to celebrate like he did.  I felt sorry for his niece having to take the consequence of his actions - but hey, he should have thought about that.

About Colton, he did his sob "I'm sorry performance" and said he had changed, but did anyone notice at the challenge he told someone he would hit them with his oar - and on the previews he's back to being a horses ass.  I think he'll be going home pretty soon!


----------



## Foxfyre

I dunno.  Colton is the kind of guy some keep around hoping he'll be in the final three with them because he won't get any jury votes.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> I dunno.  Colton is the kind of guy some keep around hoping he'll be in the final three with them because he won't get any jury votes.



Sometimes a contestant gets so obnoxious that getting rid of them boosts the morale of the team and worth much more than floating them to the end.


----------



## Zona

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..the best reality show ever is back on....woohoo
> 
> Now on to Gervace.  Please stop being a freaking stereo type.  You had 12 years to learn how to swim and you DIDNT?  Seriously, you didnt learn to freaking swim?
> 
> Damn.  Oh and to beat your chest after that horrible performance AND get your niece voted off....what a dumb ass you are sir.
> 
> Oh and Colton.  I knew it.  You CANT change.  You never will.  The reason I say this is because of what your going to do next week and what you said on the boat.
> 
> Here is the thing about Colton. He doesnt think he did anything wrong the last time he was on.  He, to this day never said he was wrong or sorry.  He is delusional and sickening.
> 
> Anyway, welcome back survivor!  Woohoo.
> 
> Fans, lets talk about this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, felt bad for her. Would have been a tough vote without his performance
Click to expand...

Probably one of the puzzle girls.


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..the best reality show ever is back on....woohoo
> 
> Now on to Gervace.  Please stop being a freaking stereo type.  You had 12 years to learn how to swim and you DIDNT?  Seriously, you didnt learn to freaking swim?
> 
> Damn.  Oh and to beat your chest after that horrible performance AND get your niece voted off....what a dumb ass you are sir.
> 
> Oh and Colton.  I knew it.  You CANT change.  You never will.  The reason I say this is because of what your going to do next week and what you said on the boat.
> 
> Here is the thing about Colton. He doesnt think he did anything wrong the last time he was on.  He, to this day never said he was wrong or sorry.  He is delusional and sickening.
> 
> Anyway, welcome back surfivor!  Woohoo.
> 
> Fans, lets talk about this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, felt bad for her. Would have been a tough vote without his performance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Improbably one of the puzzle girls.
Click to expand...


Yes, one of them looked a lot weaker than Gervase's niece.


----------



## Zona

Gervaces  niece is not necessarily gone.  Keep that in mind.  Oh and she is pissed.  Pissed at her tribe and is pissed at her uncle.  This is getting good already.


----------



## Foxfyre

I know.  I just think if you're gonna be on the show, you should have at least a day or two with the tribe, building the shelter, etc.  If Rupert goes home so be it.  He has had the experience.  But the other two will never experience any of that first hand.  I just feel bad for them.


----------



## Zona

Mertex said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, felt bad for her. Would have been a tough vote without his performance
> 
> 
> 
> Improbably one of the puzzle girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, one of them looked a lot weaker than Gervase's niece.
Click to expand...


Actually, they both did really.  It is sad that is how she had to go but again, she is not really gone yet.

Redemption island...love it or hate it, its there this year.

OH and Colton...Not being p.c. here at all, but I bet gay people call him a fag.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

What about Ruperts dumb move? Anyone else think that was stupid? Chivalry should have been left at home imo.


----------



## Gracie

I like Rupert but I think he should not have taken his wifes place. Yet, SHE is the one that said she wanted to play so he swapped at her request.


----------



## Mertex

Grampa Murked U said:


> What about Ruperts dumb move? Anyone else think that was stupid? Chivalry should have been left at home imo.



Yeah, maybe he figures he won't win and is going for the MVP award.  I think he did a disservice to his team by letting his wife take his place - not only is she a noob, she doesn't have the strength and experience that he does and will probably be a detriment to them.
She'll probably end up battling Rupert at Redemption Island.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> I know.  I just think if you're gonna be on the show, you should have at least a day or two with the tribe, building the shelter, etc.  If Rupert goes home so be it.  He has had the experience.  But the other two will never experience any of that first hand.  I just feel bad for them.



Gervace's niece Marissa is the only one that hasn't had the experience.  Candice is a returning player and she seems strong, will probably fight hard to get back in the game.


----------



## Foxfyre

That's true.  I forgot about Candice.  I was thinking about Rupert who has been on survivor for enough weeks to establish residency and voting rights.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> That's true.  I forgot about Candice.  I was thinking about Rupert who has been on survivor for enough weeks to establish residency and voting rights.



Ayup!  Don't know why they keep bringing him back - he was liked okay at first, now he's just redundant.


----------



## Amelia

At least he's not Rob.  *aaack*


----------



## Foxfyre

True.  Rob's game wasn't that inspiring to me, but oh my.  He was so pretty to look at.  Which of course is why he was a fan favorite for so long.


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> True.  Rob's game wasn't that inspiring to me, but oh my.  He was so pretty to look at.  Which of course is why he was a fan favorite for so long.



Oh yeah, and I love me some Boston accent.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> At least he's not Rob.  *aaack*




To say the least! 

I don't think even Rob could stand himself being on Survivor again!


----------



## Gracie

I like Rupert...so I hope he gets back into the game.


----------



## Zona

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.  Colton is the kind of guy some keep around hoping he'll be in the final three with them because he won't get any jury votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes a contestant gets so obnoxious that getting rid of them boosts the morale of the team and worth much more than floating them to the end.
Click to expand...


I just re watched last weeks episode and Colton said this when he was trying to cut the bamboo with the saw...

My nanny never let me play with sharp tools.....

That asshole has NOT changed a bit.  Oh and how he screamed at Cat on the boat....I hope Cat's boyfriend puts him in his pretentious place.  

God, do I not like him.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> So sorry guys.  I went looking for this thread earlier this week but it had been buried so deep over the last months I couldn't find it.  So I started a new discussion here:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/tv-forum/313404-survivor-2013-and-beyond.html.  Didn't mean to split the ranks.



 [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] ...perhaps ask a mod to merge our two threads?  I have no problem with that.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> At least he's not Rob.  *aaack*



I just threw up a little thinking bout Boston rob. 

HE WAS NOT THE BEST PLAYER EVER...It took him 4 times to finally win and even then, he was surrounded by sycophants who lived for every word he spoke.  I HATED that season.  I really did.

If he was on the team Hantz went on, he would have been gone.  They were smart enough to get rid of the biggest threat on their team first.  Smart on their part and lucky on boston robs part because he could have easily had went on that team.

His wife won, he won (finally) and they have been on the Amazing race as well.  Your 15 minutes are up sir, go away!


----------



## SuMar

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great episode. Lots of twists.
> Gervase is a moron and his niece paid the price of his idiocy. He is a creep and I hope he goes home soon...but not before Colton. I hate Colton.
> 
> Enough of Brad already. He got too much air time.
> 
> I'm not rooting for anyone yet. But I am eagerly awaiting the next episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the previews?  Colton is already showing his ass.  I hope he goes home next.
> His boyfriend seems like a nice guy, but Colton is a piece of *work* (for lack of a better word).
Click to expand...




I can't stand that arrogant, sniveling nerd. I didn't like him the first time on One World.


----------



## Mertex

SuMar said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great episode. Lots of twists.
> Gervase is a moron and his niece paid the price of his idiocy. He is a creep and I hope he goes home soon...but not before Colton. I hate Colton.
> 
> Enough of Brad already. He got too much air time.
> 
> I'm not rooting for anyone yet. But I am eagerly awaiting the next episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the previews?  Colton is already showing his ass.  I hope he goes home next.
> His boyfriend seems like a nice guy, but Colton is a piece of *work* (for lack of a better word).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand that arrogant, sniveling nerd. I didn't like him the first time on One World.
Click to expand...


I don't think anybody else liked him either.  He paired up with that awful girl (A. Rosa) and the two were the most hateful people ever,  just as bad as Russell and his nephew.


----------



## Foxfyre

It's okay with me Zona, but you should ask (I think?) as yours is the oldest.  Or we both could.  Anyhow better one thread than two.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> It's okay with me Zona, but you should ask (I think?) as yours is the oldest.  Or we both could.  Anyhow better one thread than two.



Ok, I sent them a request.  

By the way, thank you all for being Survivor fans.  I lost my Survivor buddy from my last job.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I thought this first episode of Blood vs. Water was pretty intense.  They sure threw a lot of curves at them.  I mean, being separated from your loved one right off, and then your loved one getting sent to Redemption Island.  At least they still have a chance to stay in the game.

I sure hope Rupert wins and stays in the game, he's one more colorful characters and I'd like to see him hang around longer.


----------



## Foxfyre

Don't forget everybody.

*SURVIVOR TONIGHT!!!!​*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Tonights episode was kinda dull. Except that Colton has to be the biggest bitch I've ever seen.


----------



## Gracie

Colton is just creepy. Him thinking this will be his chance to "fix" his creepiness from last time isn't working. But I like his boyfriend.


----------



## Amelia

The editors looked like they were pretty bored.  They had to toss in two red herrings because there wasn't enough good action.


----------



## SuMar

LOL....Colten is the gay Russell? Where ever Russell is tonight, I'm sure there was a disgusted gasp when he heard that comment...


----------



## Foxfyre

I sure hated to see Rupert lose on Redemption Island tonight as he was definitely one of the more interesting personalities.  The twist of being able to swap out with a loved one on Redemption Island could definitely provide an interesting dynamic as the season progresses though.


----------



## SuMar

Gracie said:


> Colton is just creepy. Him thinking this will be his chance to "fix" his creepiness from last time isn't working. But I like his boyfriend.



What does Caleb? see in Colten?


----------



## Foxfyre

SuMar said:


> LOL....Colten is the gay Russell? Where ever Russell is tonight, I'm sure there was a disgusted gasp when he heard that comment...



But were they referring to Russell or Brandon?   Russell was annoying shrewd.  Brandon and Colton are just annoying, but I've always said every good plot requires a villain.  This year that villain appears to be Colton.


----------



## SuMar

Foxfyre said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Colten is the gay Russell? Where ever Russell is tonight, I'm sure there was a disgusted gasp when he heard that comment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But were they referring to Russell or Brandon?   Russell was annoying shrewd.  Brandon and Colton are just annoying, but I've always said every good plot requires a villain.  This year that villain appears to be Colton.
Click to expand...


Well,the guy said Russell, not sure if he meant Brandon.


----------



## Foxfyre

SuMar said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Colten is the gay Russell? Where ever Russell is tonight, I'm sure there was a disgusted gasp when he heard that comment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But were they referring to Russell or Brandon?   Russell was annoying shrewd.  Brandon and Colton are just annoying, but I've always said every good plot requires a villain.  This year that villain appears to be Colton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,the guy said Russell, not sure if he meant Brandon.
Click to expand...


I thought he said Hantz?   LOL.  Now I have to go back and watch to see which.


----------



## SuMar

Foxfyre said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> But were they referring to Russell or Brandon?   Russell was annoying shrewd.  Brandon and Colton are just annoying, but I've always said every good plot requires a villain.  This year that villain appears to be Colton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,the guy said Russell, not sure if he meant Brandon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought he said Hantz?   LOL.  Now I have to go back and watch to see which.
Click to expand...


https://twitter.com/russellhantz/status/383027500529364992​

Here's Russell's tweet from the episode..


----------



## Mertex

Well, the noobs are making the same mistakes many Survivor noob teams make - getting rid of their stronger players early on.  Rachel was a stronger player than Ciera.  Big mistake.  Are they hoping that they'll get Rachel's husband in trade?  This Survivor is surely introducing some weird twists.


----------



## Foxfyre

SuMar said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,the guy said Russell, not sure if he meant Brandon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he said Hantz?   LOL.  Now I have to go back and watch to see which.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/russellhantz/status/383027500529364992​
> 
> Here's Russell's tweet from the episode..
Click to expand...


You follow Russell on Twitter?  LOL.  Who knew?      (Just teasing.)


----------



## SuMar

Foxfyre said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he said Hantz?   LOL.  Now I have to go back and watch to see which.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/russellhantz/status/383027500529364992​
> 
> Here's Russell's tweet from the episode..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You follow Russell on Twitter?  LOL.  Who knew?      (Just teasing.)
Click to expand...


Oh golly no, I don't do twitter. The shows always show a little ticker at the bottom of the screen about tweets from the show. So I figured if Russell were watching and was a tweeter, he would tweet about that.


----------



## SuMar

Mertex said:


> Well, the noobs are making the same mistakes many Survivor noob teams make - getting rid of their stronger players early on.  Rachel was a stronger player than Ciera.  Big mistake.  Are they hoping that they'll get Rachel's husband in trade?  This Survivor is surely introducing some weird twists.



Exactly...I think Tina's daughter (Katie I think her name is?) is the weakest one on the team. She's the one who should have been voted out last week for messing up on the puzzle.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Russell was a villain.  Colton is just a dick. Elevating him to villain status implies he has game and cunning abilities. He does not have either. He is just a typical low life conceited prick.


----------



## Mertex

SuMar said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the noobs are making the same mistakes many Survivor noob teams make - getting rid of their stronger players early on.  Rachel was a stronger player than Ciera.  Big mistake.  Are they hoping that they'll get Rachel's husband in trade?  This Survivor is surely introducing some weird twists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...I think Tina's daughter (Katie I think her name is?) is the weakest one on the team. She's the one who should have been voted out last week for messing up on the puzzle.
Click to expand...

Yep!  Katy should have gone instead of Marissa, and Ciera should have gone instead of Rachel.  
Don't know what's going to happen when they go to Redemption Island - will their kin take their place?  I think they are using that as strategy - but who knows how it'll pan out.


----------



## Mertex

Grampa Murked U said:


> Russell was a villain.  Colton is just a dick. Elevating him to villain status implies he has game and cunning abilities. He does not have either. He is just a typical low life conceited prick.



Either way, neither one knows how to play the game to win.  That Russell made it to the end only to have a floater take what he thought was his shows that he's crafty, but not game smart.  Colton won't make it to the end - from the previews, the weakling seems to have already quit.


----------



## Amelia

The preview of next week made it sound like Tyson will take Rachel's place, as Rachel's former team hoped. 

Will Tyson being gone make that much of a difference for the newbie's ability to win comps if the newbies kept their own weakest links around?


----------



## Gracie

I like Tyson. I hope he makes it far...and Marissa too.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I think I like Rupert's wife, Laura.  I think she'll be a strong player.  I was sorry to see Rupert go, he was certainly more entertaining than a lot of them.


----------



## Foxfyre

The component of being able to switch with a loved one on Redemption Island does add an interesting twist.  I can understand those who have played the game wanting their loved ones to have more of the experience.  But the experienced players can also have the best chance to make it to the end and a shot at the million dollars, so it is a tough choice.


----------



## Zona

SuMar said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the noobs are making the same mistakes many Survivor noob teams make - getting rid of their stronger players early on.  Rachel was a stronger player than Ciera.  Big mistake.  Are they hoping that they'll get Rachel's husband in trade?  This Survivor is surely introducing some weird twists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...I think Tina's daughter (Katie I think her name is?) is the weakest one on the team. She's the one who should have been voted out last week for messing up on the puzzle.
Click to expand...


Yup but that ass x football player had a vendetta against that other ass, Jervace and took it out on his neice.


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the noobs are making the same mistakes many Survivor noob teams make - getting rid of their stronger players early on.  Rachel was a stronger player than Ciera.  Big mistake.  Are they hoping that they'll get Rachel's husband in trade?  This Survivor is surely introducing some weird twists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...I think Tina's daughter (Katie I think her name is?) is the weakest one on the team. She's the one who should have been voted out last week for messing up on the puzzle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup but that ass x football player had a vendetta against that other ass, Jervace and took it out on his neice.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he thinks he is a pretty savvy player and caused some on the team to go against John (Candice's husband), it may came back to haunt him before too long.


----------



## Foxfyre

Heads up everybody.  Survivor tonight!!!


----------



## Amelia

Well, they tricked me with last week's "scenes from the next episode".  Cheap!


----------



## Zona

So, Colton quit again.  I love how pissed Jeff gets when people do that.  There are so many people who wanted on that show and that drama queen snaked on again.

One of the contestants said it right though, they were not playing the game Colton liked and that pissed him off.

Damn, I hate that man.


----------



## Mertex

Those noobs are so stupid.  Tonight, they almost had it right and voted Brad out, but like other noob teams before them, they seem to practice stupid and voted John out instead, just like Brad wanted them to do.  Their team is getting weaker and weaker, and the idiots are following Brad just like he wants them too, voting everyone he tells them, till there's only Brad left!

Oh, and Colton, what a baby.  He had a little pity party and left the game.  I'm glad for that, but was wondering why they ever brought him back.  Jeff admitted that Colton had faked the appendix attack the last time, and still they brought him back!  I'm wondering if the Producers of Survivor are as stupid as the noobs from this season.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Glad Colton is gone. Not much else to say


----------



## Foxfyre

I'll miss Colton just for the entertainment factor of the drama queen routines.  Do I have any respect or admiration for Colton?  Absolutely not.  What a putz!   I wonder how he snagged such a great guy as his partner appears to be?

Have you ever seen Jeff go off on a player like he did on Colton when Colton quit though?  I had read somewhere that he really didn't want Colton back because he thought Colton faked an illness to quit the first time.  But he got overruled by the producers.

So John and Candice will have to go toe to toe on Redemption Island next week.  That is one nightmare (for them) I hadn't considered.  Will she throw the challenge to keep him in the game?   Who knows?

Tyson's shoulder is iffy though.  Watching a clip with him meeting with the doctor and Jeff after the challenge, he admits he is a liability to his tribe now as his shoulder is not going to heal sufficiently for him to be of much use in the challenges or any kind of physical threat for the remainder of this series.  His injury renders his arm essentially useless.  But he's staying in for now--he said at least he won't be viewed as a physical threat.


----------



## SuMar

Zona said:


> So, Colton quit again.  I love how pissed Jeff gets when people do that.  There are so many people who wanted on that show and that drama queen snaked on again.
> 
> One of the contestants said it right though, they were not playing the game Colton liked and that pissed him off.
> 
> Damn, I hate that man.




I'm so glad the sniveling woman quit. Colton got on my everlasting last nerve.


----------



## Amelia

I was rooting for Colton.

Oh well.  He sucked at the game.


----------



## SuMar

Foxfyre said:


> I'll miss Colton just for the entertainment factor of the drama queen routines.  Do I have any respect or admiration for Colton?  Absolutely not.  What a putz!   I wonder how he snagged such a great guy as his partner appears to be?
> 
> Have you ever seen Jeff go off on a player like he did on Colton when Colton quit though?  I had read somewhere that he really didn't want Colton back because he thought Colton faked an illness to quit the first time.  But he got overruled by the producers.
> 
> So John and Candice will have to go toe to toe on Redemption Island next week.  That is one nightmare (for them) I hadn't considered.  Will she throw the challenge to keep him in the game?   Who knows?
> 
> Tyson's shoulder is iffy though.  Watching a clip with him meeting with the doctor and Jeff after the challenge, he admits he is a liability to his tribe now as his shoulder is not going to heal sufficiently for him to be of much use in the challenges or any kind of physical threat for the remainder of this series.  His injury renders his arm essentially useless.  But he's staying in for now--he said at least he won't be viewed as a physical threat.





The very first person to quit (I can't remember the name) from many seasons ago, Jeff was kind of pissed of then. Commenting how so many people tryout for the show and you just give up and called the person a quitter. I just wish I could remember who and what season it was.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> I'll miss Colton just for the entertainment factor of the drama queen routines.  Do I have any respect or admiration for Colton?  Absolutely not.  What a putz!   I wonder how he snagged such a great guy as his partner appears to be?
> 
> Have you ever seen Jeff go off on a player like he did on Colton when Colton quit though?  I had read somewhere that he really didn't want Colton back because he thought Colton faked an illness to quit the first time.  But he got overruled by the producers.
> 
> So John and Candice will have to go toe to toe on Redemption Island next week.  That is one nightmare (for them) I hadn't considered.  Will she throw the challenge to keep him in the game?   Who knows?
> 
> Tyson's shoulder is iffy though.  Watching a clip with him meeting with the doctor and Jeff after the challenge, he admits he is a liability to his tribe now as his shoulder is not going to heal sufficiently for him to be of much use in the challenges or any kind of physical threat for the remainder of this series.  His injury renders his arm essentially useless.  But he's staying in for now--he said at least he won't be viewed as a physical threat.



Jeff always goes off on quitters.   Its the only thing that pisses him off really.  Look on you tube for clips.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> *I was rooting for Colton.*
> 
> Oh well.  He sucked at the game.



I know you're kidding.........


----------



## Amelia

Not kidding.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> Not kidding.



He sucked the life out of the integrity of this game.  He is sickening as a human being and is basically the worse player I have ever seen.

I can see why you were a fan.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Not kidding.



I liked him when he first came on and he had to befriend the women because the men were kinda ignoring him, but then he turned - he became friends with contestant Alicia Rosa and began attacking another player, merciless, and I lost all respect for him.

His attitude in the new season didn't surprise me at all.  He's a spoiled kid who was given a great opportunity and blew it off as of no consequence.  There are many people more deserving that are wanting to be on Survivor, I can understand why Jeff didn't want him back to begin with.  I'm surprised that his boyfriend, so nice, is able to put up with his behavior.


----------



## Amelia

Yeah, I hated how his game degraded from sad to bad to worse.  

I still kept hoping he would turn it around.  

I was rooting for Brandon Hantz the same way.

Oh well.  Not going to happen now.


----------



## Zona

I just want that ass Culpepper voted off.  What they should do is go after his wife to piss him off.   That is what he does.


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> I just want that ass Culpepper voted off.  What they should do is go after his wife to piss him off.   That is what he does.



You would think, but it seems that like other noobs, they'll go on trusting him and voting everyone off, until there's only him left.


----------



## Foxfyre

SURVIVOR ALERT!!!  It's tonight!


----------



## Amelia

If the new guys keep losing, past history suggests there will be a reshuffle.  That should throw a wrench in Culpepper's game.

The previews tried to make it look like Culpepper might be in trouble, so that probably means he's safe for at least another week.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> If the new guys keep losing, past history suggests there will be a reshuffle.  That should throw a wrench in Culpepper's game.
> 
> The previews tried to make it look like Culpepper might be in trouble, so that probably means he's safe for at least another week.



That's what I don't get.  Don't these guys realize that there will be a merge?  And unless they keep their own tribe strong, they will be in a small minority when the merge occurs and they will have NO CHANCE to make it to the final three?  No chance that they will have a friendly jury?


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the new guys keep losing, past history suggests there will be a reshuffle.  That should throw a wrench in Culpepper's game.
> 
> The previews tried to make it look like Culpepper might be in trouble, so that probably means he's safe for at least another week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I don't get.  Don't these guys realize that there will be a merge?  And unless they keep their own tribe strong, they will be in a small minority when the merge occurs and they will have NO CHANCE to make it to the final three?  No chance that they will have a friendly jury?
Click to expand...


I know.  You would think that something would register if they watched any of the previous Survivor programs.   Brad is just too full of himself and thinks he knows how to play better than anyone else, including his wife.  He may already be in trouble.


----------



## AquaAthena

*Survivor. Are you watching?*

No, after a few episodes of the first season, I knew it was not something I would enjoy. Too exhilarating and unreal. 

I do really like The Voice. There is some good talent there and I like the judges. It is mostly singing and not a lot of hoopla in between singers. 





Survivor. Are you watching?


----------



## Amelia

Pretty good episode.  Brad was a good sport there at the end.  Recognized he did it to himself.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Pretty good episode.  Brad was a good sport there at the end.  Recognized he did it to himself.



But if you were Brad, how much would you look forward to going to Redemption Island and confronting Candice AND John?


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good episode.  Brad was a good sport there at the end.  Recognized he did it to himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you were Brad, how much would you look forward to going to Redemption Island and confronting Candice AND John?
Click to expand...


That is why I know he is full of crap.  

By the way, tonight is a reminder of why I love this show.  I Caleb kid is a hero!  Nice job sir.  Oh and good on the girls for going with him.  I swear, I screamed in my damn living room.


----------



## Amelia

No part of that ouster was pleasant which makes it all the cooler that he was nice.

His professional sports career was good preparation for that.  Play hard.  Accept the outcome gracefully.


----------



## Zona

AquaAthena said:


> *Survivor. Are you watching?*
> 
> No, after a few episodes of the first season, I knew it was not something I would enjoy. Too exhilarating and unreal.
> 
> I do really like The Voice. There is some good talent there and I like the judges. It is mostly singing and not a lot of hoopla in between singers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Survivor. Are you watching?



Excellent post.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Pretty good episode.  Brad was a good sport there at the end.  Recognized he did it to himself.



I think he was sucking up in case he is able to come back.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good episode.  Brad was a good sport there at the end.  Recognized he did it to himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you were Brad, how much would you look forward to going to Redemption Island and confronting Candice AND John?
Click to expand...


That is going to be interesting.  I think John and Candice will be able to beat him.  Brad is cunning, but not necessarily as sharp as he thinks he is.


----------



## Amelia

I missed a few crucial seconds of last night's tribal council.  Went back and watched that part.  

Caleb was so cool!  So steady.

I hope he doesn't let the new power go to his head in a bad way like the teaser suggested he might.  He seems to have a calm, thoughtful personality, so maybe the teaser was another red herring.  lol.  I'm  cynical about some of the editing on this show in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Amelia

Hayden's Big Brother experience is surely useful to him.  He's a Survivor newbie but he's no newbie when it comes to reality show power struggles, timing and targets.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Hayden's Big Brother experience is surely useful to him.  He's a Survivor newbie but he's no newbie when it comes to reality show power struggles, timing and targets.



I think you're right.  The Big Brother strategy is to one by one eliminate the threats but do it in a way you don't make any more enemies than absolutely necessary.   So Hayden has that technique down pat.

The Blood vs Water theme is especially interesting in the regard that you not only have to consider how your own tribe sees you, but also the dynamics within the opposing tribe where your loved one at least emotionally has your target's back.


----------



## Foxfyre

Am I reading him wrong, or did Jeff seem approving of them voting Brad out as a good move?


----------



## Amelia

I just watched this week's Survivor After Show where Parvati interviewed Marissa and they said that's the kind of move that Jeff lives for.




Speaking of the After Show -- I am now watching last week's where Parvati is interviewing Colton.   I'm still only partway through but Colton made a good point.  He was blindsided by Jeff's accusation that he quit the first time around so he didn't have a good defense then.  One thing he said in the interview was how illogical the accusation was because it's not like he thought he was going to be voted out ... he had an immunity idol.  Anyway, other things were said and more will be said.  I'm still listening to the interview.  

Here's the link in case anyone else wants to see it:

Survivor After Show Video - Survivor After Show - Tough Love! - CBS.com


----------



## Amelia

Here's Jeff taking questions about the eviction:

'Survivor: Blood vs. Water': Jeff Probst breaks down the big Tribal Council shocker | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## Gracie

Colton is pond scum. I am so glad he is gone. And I hope Caleb wakes up and kicks the loser to the curb.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Colton is pond scum. I am so glad he is gone. And I hope Caleb wakes up and kicks the loser to the curb.



Caleb seems like a nice fellow, can't imagine him paired up with Colton.  Reminds me of Rachel and Brandon on BB - he seemed nice at first, then Rachel rubbed off on him.  Maybe it's a good thing that Colton is gone, for Caleb, and for viewers!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Nice "Survivor" move this week. Guy was a good sport about it too. And no whiney Colton to put up with. Win/win


----------



## SuMar

Great movie on Survivor, but I think Monica will take his place from what it looks like in next week's episode. I wonder how the other tribe will react to Brad.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Here's Jeff taking questions about the eviction:
> 
> 'Survivor: Blood vs. Water': Jeff Probst breaks down the big Tribal Council shocker | Inside TV | EW.com



Good link.  The money paragraph from that link:

Jeff is talking:


> We do the vote and we have a tie. When we have a tie, we do one re-vote and the rules are that if nobody changes their vote and we remain tied, then the two people tied are now immune (yes, immune) and the rest of the tribe must draw rocks to see who goes home. The person who draws the odd rock is out. So its a massive move to go to rocks  you really have to feel it is your only way to last in the game, otherwise somebody is going to change their vote. We did the re-vote and the girls stayed with Caleb and voted Brad again  they were willing to draw rocks because they felt they had nothing to lose  but Vytas changed his vote sending Brad home and shattering the male alliance. Hayden had the heaviest head as he left tribal realizing that he just lost his entire alliance. Brad was out, Caleb had defected, and Vytas had caved. Even though Survivor is just a game and the stakes are only as big as you allow them to be, those kind of moments definitely excite the crew and you can see that it excites the players too  big moves are very fun.



and



> EW: Brads downfall can be traced back to his decision to vote out his alliance-mate John, just over the small chance that Candice might make it back into the game. Had you been in that all-dudes alliance, would you have trusted Brad after that?
> 
> PROBST: No, for the reason you state. If hell do it to John, hell do it to me. You have to think that way because its really all you have to go on. Brad made several mistakes, but most people do. Survivor is a really tough game to play, but boy is it easy to back seat drive! I do it every week at Tribal Council. I think Brads biggest adversary is his own personality. He wants it so much and he is so used to being in competitive situations where amping people up is a good thing that I think he just didnt realize the impression he was making on others.



and 



> EW: Continuing with our all-Culpepper edition this week, what did you make of Monicas move to put the hidden immunity clue that John gave her into the fire rather than risk it making her a target. What would you have done in that position?
> 
> PROBST: I thought it was a brilliant move given what had happened to John and also given her perceived place in the tribe. She felt safe and knew it would only draw attention


----------



## Mertex

SuMar said:


> Great movie on Survivor, but I think Monica will take his place from what it looks like in next week's episode. I wonder how the other tribe will react to Brad.



I think it would be a good experience for him, I don't think Monica's tribe will put up with his control freakishness.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> Hayden's Big Brother experience is surely useful to him.  He's a Survivor newbie but he's no newbie when it comes to reality show power struggles, timing and targets.



I cant go for a person who already won a reality show.  Lets get some real fans on this show.  

Real people. Not models.


----------



## Amelia

Why is Hayden disqualified from being deemed a real fan?


----------



## Bloodrock44

My son's room mate's sister and bil are contestants.  Room mate is a drunk and a bad influence on my son. Sis is a babe. Second time on Survivor. Met her at my sons condo. Didn't meet the bil. I think they're still on. I might watch tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Amelia

Interesting!


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> My son's room mate's sister and bil are contestants.  Room mate is a drunk and a bad influence on my son. Sis is a babe. Second time on Survivor. Met her at my sons condo. Didn't meet the bil. I think they're still on. I might watch tomorrow and let you know.



So, which ones are they?  Candice and John, or Monica and Brad?


----------



## Bloodrock44

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son's room mate's sister and bil are contestants.  Room mate is a drunk and a bad influence on my son. Sis is a babe. Second time on Survivor. Met her at my sons condo. Didn't meet the bil. I think they're still on. I might watch tomorrow and let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, which ones are they?  Candice and John, or Monica and Brad?
Click to expand...


Candice & John. I will call my son today and see what he knows.


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son's room mate's sister and bil are contestants.  Room mate is a drunk and a bad influence on my son. Sis is a babe. Second time on Survivor. Met her at my sons condo. Didn't meet the bil. I think they're still on. I might watch tomorrow and let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, which ones are they?  Candice and John, or Monica and Brad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Candice & John. I will call my son today and see what he knows.
Click to expand...


I'm glad.  I like Candice and John, Monica and Brad, not so much!


----------



## Amelia

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son's room mate's sister and bil are contestants.  Room mate is a drunk and a bad influence on my son. Sis is a babe. Second time on Survivor. Met her at my sons condo. Didn't meet the bil. I think they're still on. I might watch tomorrow and let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, which ones are they?  Candice and John, or Monica and Brad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Candice & John. I will call my son today and see what he knows.
Click to expand...



Candice and John are both on Redemption Island, along with a third person.  They're having to compete against each other in the last chance phase.  Whichever one of the three loses that battle each show goes straight home.  Candice has been there since the beginning of the show and keeps hanging on.   John joined her two tribal councils ago.  In their first competition against each other John won, Candice came in second and a girl named Marissa was the one who had to go home.  This past time, Brad Culpepper joined them on Redemption Island.  There is bad blood between John, Candice and Brad, so tonight will be a good night to start watching even if you haven't seen the rest of the season.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which ones are they?  Candice and John, or Monica and Brad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice & John. I will call my son today and see what he knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Candice and John are both on Redemption Island, along with a third person.  They're having to compete against each other in the last chance phase.  Whichever one of the three loses that battle each show goes straight home.  Candice has been there since the beginning of the show and keeps hanging on.   John joined her two tribal councils ago.  In their first competition against each other John won, Candice came in second and a girl named Marissa was the one who had to go home.  This past time, Brad Culpepper joined them on Redemption Island.  There is bad blood between John, Candice and Brad, so tonight will be a good night to start watching even if you haven't seen the rest of the season.
Click to expand...


Ayup!  Tonight will be a really hoot, first seeing Monica's reaction to Brad being booted out, and also to see who wins the competition.  John is pretty good, has shown himself to be a good challenger, a little bit better than Candice, even.  Brad's going to be trying really hard.


----------



## armada

what this show is about reality???


----------



## Amelia

armada said:


> what this show is about reality???




It is a psychological experiment.  Bring people together in a strange environment where they are competing for one big prize.  They are working together and fighting against each other -- at the same time.  

Only one person can win in the end.   Some of the people who are ejected from the game will go to a jury.  When there are only three players remaining, the jury will vote to decide who wins.  

Along the way the final 3 players will almost certainly have told lies and broken promises but they still have to convince members of the jury to vote for them to win.  So even when you lie you have to try to make sure you're doing it in a way which won't make the jury members hate you. 

So you need to be good at competitions, at strategy and at getting along with your fellow competitors.


----------



## Mertex

armada said:


> what this show is about reality???



Yeah, about the reality of being on an island with little resources and a few other people and trying to survive, while trying to remain likable so your own team doesn't eat you up.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Amelia said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which ones are they?  Candice and John, or Monica and Brad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice & John. I will call my son today and see what he knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Candice and John are both on Redemption Island, along with a third person.  They're having to compete against each other in the last chance phase.  Whichever one of the three loses that battle each show goes straight home.  Candice has been there since the beginning of the show and keeps hanging on.   John joined her two tribal councils ago.  In their first competition against each other John won, Candice came in second and a girl named Marissa was the one who had to go home.  This past time, Brad Culpepper joined them on Redemption Island.  There is bad blood between John, Candice and Brad, so tonight will be a good night to start watching even if you haven't seen the rest of the season.
Click to expand...


What's it been? 3 weeks now? The show has been on here but I haven't been paying much attention. I think I missed one show. Must have been cruising for babes. Son gets off work at 5. I'll call him before it starts. I've been told everyone is sworn to secrecy but I'll see if he knows anything.


----------



## Foxfyre

*Survivor alert!!!!   It's on tonight!!!!!*​


----------



## Bloodrock44

Got called to a meeting tonight and didn't get home until after 9. Can someone please give me a recap?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Was glad to see the other tribe win one finally. Was also glad to see the rude bitch on redemption lose. Brad has more character than I thought he did and laura felt the "sting" again.....irony


----------



## Amelia

Bloodrock44 said:


> Got called to a meeting tonight and didn't get home until after 9. Can someone please give me a recap?






Candice and John were very happy to see Brad show up.  He was all about "no hard feelings".  They were not. 

John won the Redemption Island competition.  Was very close at the end.  Brad came 2nd.  Candice went home.  John's reward for winning was another clue to the location of an immunity idol.  Just like last week he gave it to Monica, to try to paint a target on her.  And just like last week she tossed it into the fire to knock the target off of her.

The newbie tribe won the immunity challenge.  

The returning players talked like it would be an easy decision to get rid of Rupert's wife Laura.  Instead the other Laura -- Laura Morett from Survivor: Samoa -- was voted out.


----------



## Mertex

Grampa Murked U said:


> Was glad to see the other tribe win one finally. Was also glad to see the rude bitch on redemption lose. Brad has more character than I thought he did and laura felt the "sting" again.....irony



Well, I wanted that rude presumptuous Brad to lose, I think John and Laura M. will definitely beat him.  He's as arrogant as his wife, and they both need to pack up and go home.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got called to a meeting tonight and didn't get home until after 9. Can someone please give me a recap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice and John were very happy to see Brad show up.  He was all about "no hard feelings".  They were not.
> 
> John won the Redemption Island competition.  Was very close at the end.  Brad came 2nd.  Candice went home.  John's reward for winning was another clue to the location of an immunity idol.  Just like last week he gave it to Monica, to try to paint a target on her.  And just like last week she tossed it into the fire to knock the target off of her.
> 
> The newbie tribe won the immunity challenge.
> 
> The returning players talked like it would be an easy decision to get rid of Rupert's wife Laura.  Instead the other Laura -- Laura Morett from Survivor: Samoa -- was voted out.
Click to expand...



I think the decision to send Laura M was not so much to get rid of her, because she is a stronger player than Kat and Laura B, but because they think she can beat Brad, and hopefully she will.  I don't think the tribe likes the idea of Monica and Brad, both arrogant and fairly strong players being together at merge time, and I think they are right in their thinking.


----------



## Gracie

I am thrilled Candace is gone. Obnoxious bitch. I like her husband though. And I wasn't too thrilled with Brad at first, but he knows it is just a game. They aren't there to make bestest friends. They are there to win the prize. He said no hard feelings, he said they made the smart move in voting him out, he told them all it was ok what they did. And he meant it. He has more integrity than the whole lot of them.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I am thrilled Candace is gone. Obnoxious bitch. I like her husband though. And I wasn't too thrilled with Brad at first, but he knows it is just a game. They aren't there to make bestest friends. They are there to win the prize. He said no hard feelings, he said they made the smart move in voting him out, he told them all it was ok what they did. And he meant it. He has more integrity than the whole lot of them.



It may sound sincere, but I think he's just sucking up.  Both he and his wife are arrogant and I think her tribe is realizing it.


----------



## Foxfyre

I wasn't a fan of Brad, and I'll have to say that I was rooting for Candice and John to beat him.  And was disappointed when Brad won.  But oh well.  It will just make Redemption Island that much more interesting.  As I keep saying, every good plot needs a villain.  

It has been interesting to me that as much as I have hated Redemption Island in the past, it is the most interesting dynamic of the experience to me now.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> I wasn't a fan of Brad, and I'll have to say that I was rooting for Candice and John to beat him.  And was disappointed when Brad won.  But oh well.  It will just make Redemption Island that much more interesting.  As I keep saying, every good plot needs a villain.


I felt the same way.  For the first time I was rooting for the noobs to win the competition, and what do you know!  They won it and without Brad.



> It has been interesting to me that as much as I have hated Redemption Island in the past, it is the most interesting dynamic of the experience to me now.


This new twist of having kin in opposing team makes a big difference.  I was sad to see Candice go, I kinda liked her spunk, and her hub is a hunk.  I hope he continues to beat Brad at every challenge.


----------



## Amelia

Last week's teaser made it sound as if Caleb might let the power shift go to his head.

Apparently that was just smoke the editors were blowing at us.  Glad to see he's still calm and thoughtful.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Last week's teaser made it sound as if Caleb might let the power shift go to his head.
> 
> Apparently that was just smoke the editors were blowing at us.  Glad to see he's still calm and thoughtful.



I like Caleb.  I was glad that he won over Brad, he's not controlling like Brad was.


----------



## Amelia

'Survivor: Blood vs. Water': Jeff Probst on the latest blindside | Inside TV | EW.com

Survivor: Blood vs. Water Video - Candice The Day After - CBS.com

Survivor After Show Video - Back Rubs & Blindsides - CBS.com


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> 'Survivor: Blood vs. Water': Jeff Probst on the latest blindside | Inside TV | EW.com
> 
> Survivor: Blood vs. Water Video - Candice The Day After - CBS.com
> 
> Survivor After Show Video - Back Rubs & Blindsides - CBS.com



I'm excited to see what the heck they are going to do next, the switch that Jeff promised!
Should make it more interesting, I bet.


----------



## Gracie

Overall..I like this season a lot.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Overall..I like this season a lot.



Indeed, it has had more exciting happenings than previous seasons.


----------



## Amelia

Tonight I am watching Survivor: Cook Islands on youtube. 

I hadn't yet started watching when that season aired.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Caleb is too good for Colton.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Bloodrock44 said:


> Got called to a meeting tonight and didn't get home until after 9. Can someone please give me a recap?



Remember that if you miss one you can watch full episodes at CBS TV Network Primetime, Daytime, Late Night and Classic Television Shows.


----------



## Zona

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Caleb is too good for Colton.



Therein lies the problem for me.  I like Caleb but I dont want him to win because Colton will have ANYTHING to do with the winnings.

Colton is GARBAGE.


----------



## Mertex

I'm so glad that Brad lost and was sent packing!

Poor Kat, she's right about Monica strategizing - but Tina, trying to take the focus off her, since she failed royally in the challenge, had to go and blab to Monica, and Kat got sent to Redemption Island.  

She'll probably be going home, John and Laura M. are much better players......

I can sleep peacefully tonight, Brad is gone, good riddance.


----------



## Foxfyre

Yeah, that one was almost no contest so far as who would win on Redemption Island.  Both guys are just too big and awkward doing work on the balance beam.  There is a reason that is a a female only event in gymnastics.  

But I was a bit sorry to see Brad go.  However much he might be unlikable, he was a compellng and interesting character and it was a better season with him in it.  Like I keep saying, I love a good villain. 

Of all the people on either tribe, Caleb is the most likable and so far, the most honest so far as I can tell.  If he makes it to the final three, I think he has an excellent chance of winning.  Even if Colton does get to share in the rewards.

Kat should have been smarter.  She did it to herself this time.  Had she kept her cool and not tried to make the 'big move' on her own, I don't think she would have been targeted this week.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Yeah, that one was almost no contest so far as who would win on Redemption Island.  Both guys are just too big and awkward doing work on the balance beam.  There is a reason that is a a female only event in gymnastics.
> 
> But I was a bit sorry to see Brad go.  However much he might be unlikable, he was a compellng and interesting character and it was a better season with him in it.  Like I keep saying, I love a good villain.
> 
> Of all the people on either tribe, Caleb is the most likable and so far, the most honest so far as I can tell.  If he makes it to the final three, I think he has an excellent chance of winning.  Even if Colton does get to share in the rewards.
> 
> Kat should have been smarter.  She did it to herself this time.  Had she kept her cool and not tried to make the 'big move' on her own, I don't think she would have been targeted this week.



Yeah, she made the mistake too many make - they try to convince others about the way they are reading another player, and end up putting themselves at risk.  Kat should have used better tactics, try to find out what Tina thought of Monica, feel her out to see if maybe someone else was feeling like Monica needed to go instead of just jumping in with both feet.  She probably won't last on Redemption island.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I don't get the hatred for the football player. He seemed likeable enough to me.


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> I don't get the hatred for the football player. He seemed likeable enough to me.



Not hatred.  But especially those of us gals who spot condescension and passive male bullying when we see it did see some of that in Brad which made him somewhat unlikable at times.  But he also had some redeeming traits including being a good sport.  Once Rupert and Colton were gone, Brad emerged as the most compelling personality--the person that could not be ignored.  The person that attracted the most attention.  The face, name, and personality you remember whether you like him or not.

Which is what made him valuable to the show.


----------



## Mertex

Grampa Murked U said:


> I don't get the hatred for the football player. He seemed likeable enough to me.



Hatred?  Not liking someone doesn't equate to hate.  He was arrogant, bossy, and a control freak.  He also back-stabbed someone that trusted him, which seem a little selfish considering his team was losing every challenge and they needed John's strength.  The fact that he was a former football player doesn't mean anything on Survivor - it's how well you are able to get along with others while being productive to the team, helping win challenges and not just thinking about yourself, especially at the very beginning, when it's more team play as opposed to individual play, which comes later.

Brad wasn't very good at some of those points.  He showed his selfish side when he insisted they voted Marissa off, instead of weak Ciera, just to get back at Gervase.  He was willing to hurt his own team just to gain some self satisfaction over having lost the first challenge.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Mertex said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the hatred for the football player. He seemed likeable enough to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred?  Not liking someone doesn't equate to hate.  He was arrogant, bossy, and a control freak.  He also back-stabbed someone that trusted him, which seem a little selfish considering his team was losing every challenge and they needed John's strength.  The fact that he was a former football player doesn't mean anything on Survivor - it's how well you are able to get along with others while being productive to the team, helping win challenges and not just thinking about yourself, especially at the very beginning, when it's more team play as opposed to individual play, which comes later.
> 
> Brad wasn't very good at some of those points.  He showed his selfish side when he insisted they voted Marissa off, instead of weak Ciera, just to get back at Gervase.  He was willing to hurt his own team just to gain some self satisfaction over having lost the first challenge.
Click to expand...


In other words he played the game. He then got played and took it like a good sport.


----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the hatred for the football player. He seemed likeable enough to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred?  Not liking someone doesn't equate to hate.  He was arrogant, bossy, and a control freak.  He also back-stabbed someone that trusted him, which seem a little selfish considering his team was losing every challenge and they needed John's strength.  The fact that he was a former football player doesn't mean anything on Survivor - it's how well you are able to get along with others while being productive to the team, helping win challenges and not just thinking about yourself, especially at the very beginning, when it's more team play as opposed to individual play, which comes later.
> 
> Brad wasn't very good at some of those points.  He showed his selfish side when he insisted they voted Marissa off, instead of weak Ciera, just to get back at Gervase.  He was willing to hurt his own team just to gain some self satisfaction over having lost the first challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words he played the game. He then got played and took it like a good sport.
Click to expand...


They're all playing the game.  Some smarter than others.  And some just don't have the personal or social clout to have a lot of staying power as somebody has to leave at every tribal council. 

What I, Mertex, and others are saying, however, is that Brad has demonstrated some personality traits that simply did not endear himself to a lot of us or his teammates.  Boston Rob, for instance, did the same sort of things that Brad was doing, but he did them with more finesse, without coming across as an authoritarian bully, and therefore he didn't make enemies.  Brad simply wasn't as good at it as Rob was and, if you piss off enough of your fellow tribe members, the vote can have as much payback as strategy built into it.


----------



## Zona

It's not just playing a control game, its a social game as well.  That is why culpepper sucked.  He could be related to hantz as far aa I am concerned. I hope the girls have the sense to get rid of Monica.


----------



## Amelia

It's merge time.  The girls squandered their advantage.  Odds say they have minimal input into who goes after this.


----------



## Gracie

These people are idiots. Tina won before. Her daughter is with her, who is totally worthless in challenges. Why are they following Tina's lead? VOTE HER or her worthless daughter OUT. Laura B has nobody. Her mate is gone. Monika has nobody. HER mate is out. Why are they not targeting the partners???? The one ruining that tribe is Tina.


----------



## Foxfyre

Gracie said:


> These people are idiots. Tina won before. Her daughter is with her, who is totally worthless in challenges. Why are they following Tina's lead? VOTE HER or her worthless daughter OUT. Laura B has nobody. Her mate is gone. Monika has nobody. HER mate is out. Why are they not targeting the partners???? The one ruining that tribe is Tina.



I agree from a pure strategic advantage.  Those without partners have one strike against them going into the merge with those who do have partners.  Of course looking at it that way, it made sense breaking up Kat and Hayden.  But Kat wasn't much help with challenges either and no great loss to the tribe.  But Vytas was the bigger threat in that regard.   If I was among the 'singles' I would definitely be targeting the couples and not other singles.


----------



## Amelia

"There are fewer girls than guys and Laura is a weak player and not much of a threat going into the end game, so let's take her out instead of a strong male player with strong ties to other strong male players.  What could go wrong?"


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> These people are idiots. Tina won before. Her daughter is with her, who is totally worthless in challenges. Why are they following Tina's lead? VOTE HER or her worthless daughter OUT. Laura B has nobody. Her mate is gone. Monika has nobody. HER mate is out. Why are they not targeting the partners???? The one ruining that tribe is Tina.



I agree but she is basically harmless. So was Kat.   Monika is a shot caller with or without her asshole husband being there.  Get rid of Monika then the two gay brothers. 

Oh and honestly, I think Calib will win this whole damn thing and that is not good.  I HAT COLTON.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> These people are idiots. Tina won before. Her daughter is with her, who is totally worthless in challenges. Why are they following Tina's lead? VOTE HER or her worthless daughter OUT. Laura B has nobody. Her mate is gone. Monika has nobody. HER mate is out. Why are they not targeting the partners???? The one ruining that tribe is Tina.



Yep!  They're so worried about Vytas joining up with Aras, and here Tina is already joined up with her daughter.  But, I think Laura B made a dumb move of going and telling Vytas that he was the target that night without first talking to the others.  Taking the lead always puts a target on your own back and that is why she is now out.


----------



## Mertex

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the hatred for the football player. He seemed likeable enough to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred?  Not liking someone doesn't equate to hate.  He was arrogant, bossy, and a control freak.  He also back-stabbed someone that trusted him, which seem a little selfish considering his team was losing every challenge and they needed John's strength.  The fact that he was a former football player doesn't mean anything on Survivor - it's how well you are able to get along with others while being productive to the team, helping win challenges and not just thinking about yourself, especially at the very beginning, when it's more team play as opposed to individual play, which comes later.
> 
> Brad wasn't very good at some of those points.  He showed his selfish side when he insisted they voted Marissa off, instead of weak Ciera, just to get back at Gervase.  He was willing to hurt his own team just to gain some self satisfaction over having lost the first challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words he played the game. He then got played and took it like a good sport.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't consider acting like the boss as "playing the game" - and that is what he did.  If he had watched previous Survivor programs, he should have known that trying to be the leader is a big risk,  especially if you don't have charisma to go along with it, and he didn't, and he's out.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> It's merge time.  The girls squandered their advantage.  Odds say they have minimal input into who goes after this.




Getting rid of Vytas wasn't going to get them much advantage, there are still a lot more males on the other team than there are women.  I think John will probably be coming back next week, I think he has a good chance of beating Laura M at the next competition and that will probably mean "adios" to the girls.  Ciera has stayed on much longer than she needed to, as well as Tina's daughter.  It will be interesting next week.


----------



## Gracie

Tina sure is playing "the boss".
I wish she would get blindsided soon.


----------



## Gracie

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are idiots. Tina won before. Her daughter is with her, who is totally worthless in challenges. Why are they following Tina's lead? VOTE HER or her worthless daughter OUT. Laura B has nobody. Her mate is gone. Monika has nobody. HER mate is out. Why are they not targeting the partners???? The one ruining that tribe is Tina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!  They're so worried about Vytas joining up with Aras, and here Tina is already joined up with her daughter.  But, I think Laura B made a dumb move of going and telling Vytas that he was the target that night without first talking to the others.  Taking the lead always puts a target on your own back and that is why she is now out.
Click to expand...



Laura B needs to grow a pair. I would have gave them hell for getting all whiney cuz I told someone I liked that he was next. Who says anyone needs to "discuss" with the others? Tina? And just who does Tina think she is? Brad?

Laura B is too wimpy. Go out with a bang, says I.


----------



## Ringel05

*Survivor. Are you watching?*

No, I'm experiencing it.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are idiots. Tina won before. Her daughter is with her, who is totally worthless in challenges. Why are they following Tina's lead? VOTE HER or her worthless daughter OUT. Laura B has nobody. Her mate is gone. Monika has nobody. HER mate is out. Why are they not targeting the partners???? The one ruining that tribe is Tina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!  They're so worried about Vytas joining up with Aras, and here Tina is already joined up with her daughter.  But, I think Laura B made a dumb move of going and telling Vytas that he was the target that night without first talking to the others.  Taking the lead always puts a target on your own back and that is why she is now out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Laura B needs to grow a pair. I would have gave them hell for getting all whiney cuz I told someone I liked that he was next. Who says anyone needs to "discuss" with the others? Tina? And just who does Tina think she is? Brad?
Click to expand...

In real life that would be what was needed, but in Survivor, it's not about being brave and speaking your mind, is about saying what gets you further, and I could see where the others interpreted her tattling to Vytas as trying to position herself as the "good" person who didn't want him off but was going along with the others, so in case he ends up on the jury, and she ends up as a finalist, he won't hate her.  I can understand their voting her out.  If she's good, she'll win at Redemption island and come back, but otherwise, she'll go home.



> Laura B is too wimpy. Go out with a bang, says I.


Well, she realized she over stepped her bounds and there wasn't much she could say in her own defense.


----------



## Gracie

She won't win in redemption island. Pretty sure she is next to go. She just isn't good enough in competitions. Which is why she needs to rat everyone out as much as possible at the next one so everyone knows who does what.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> She won't win in redemption island. Pretty sure she is next to go. She just isn't good enough in competitions. Which is why she needs to rat everyone out as much as possible at the next one so everyone knows who does what.



Yeah, the other team wanted to know who was in charge - she needs to tell them Monica, so they can send her packing right off the bat.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Tina sure is playing "the boss".
> I wish she would get blindsided soon.



She is the ultimate weak player.  She actually won, but its obvious she is weak.  (Look at her second season and how fast they got rid of her.)

There is no way she will do well this year.  Her or her worthless daughter. Go Calib (even though I hate his boyfriend.)


----------



## Mertex

I like Caleb, but so far, I'm rooting for John.  I hope he wins next week and is able to return to the game, and maybe won't get voted out this time.


----------



## Zona

Mertex said:


> I like Caleb, but so far, I'm rooting for John.  I hope he wins next week and is able to return to the game, and maybe won't get voted out this time.



I really want someone to win who actually needs, not wants the money. He AND his wife are doctors.  

I dont want anyone who won any reality show before or are ex football players/lawyers. 

By the way, Kat and her boyfriend are not a real couple.  No way.


----------



## Gracie

I'm not sure who I am rooting for so far. I kinda like John. He is a truly nice guy. But I gotta see more from him before I am sure.

I like Caleb..sorta. Kinda hard to feel real trusting on him with him KNOWING what his boyfriend is truly like and still engaged to him. Birds of a feather sorta thing.


----------



## Gracie

Cat is gonna lose Hayden. She is just too needy. He will tire of her soon.

I didn't remember that John was a doctor. I hope someone who really needs the money wins too. But not if they are icky, lol.


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Caleb, but so far, I'm rooting for John.  I hope he wins next week and is able to return to the game, and maybe won't get voted out this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want someone to win who actually needs, not wants the money. He AND his wife are doctors.
> 
> I dont want anyone who won any reality show before or are ex football players/lawyers.
> 
> By the way, Kat and her boyfriend are not a real couple.  No way.
Click to expand...


I know, and I would ordinarily want someone that needs it to win it more than someone who wants it, but it's a game and the one with the best survival skills should win it regardless of whether they need it or not.

I wouldn't want one that won it before to win, but if the players are not smart enough to take them out, then they deserve it.

And what do you mean Kat and her boyfriend are not a real couple?  Didn't seem like she is very secure in that relationship, she asked if he "was going to break up with her because she got voted out" - how dumb is that?


----------



## Amelia

Yay! Glad they voted Aras out. Just sad it wasn't permanent and instead he's off to the Redemption Island. 

Oh well, that will keep things interesting.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Yay! Glad they voted Aras out. Just sad it wasn't permanent and instead he's off to the Redemption Island.
> 
> Oh well, that will keep things interesting.



I was disappointed to see John go....but I kinda knew when I saw what the challenge was going to be that he would probably be the first one to fall.  I had a feeling Laura M would win it because she is so determined.

I don't know about Aras, I wasn't rooting for him, I kinda like his brother more, and I don't really care if he comes back or not....I just never developed any opinion about him.

Now that John is gone, I'm kinda favoring Hayden, but he's so young and trusting, I'm not sure the more experienced ones won't eat him up alive!

The one I'm really disliking more and more is Tyson.


----------



## SuMar

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Glad they voted Aras out. Just sad it wasn't permanent and instead he's off to the Redemption Island.
> 
> Oh well, that will keep things interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed to see John go....but I kinda knew when I saw what the challenge was going to be that he would probably be the first one to fall.  I had a feeling Laura M would win it because she is so determined.
> 
> I don't know about Aras, I wasn't rooting for him, I kinda like his brother more, and I don't really care if he comes back or not....I just never developed any opinion about him.
> 
> Now that John is gone, I'm kinda favoring Hayden, but he's so young and trusting, I'm not sure the more experienced ones won't eat him up alive!
> 
> The one I'm really disliking more and more is Tyson.
Click to expand...



I'm with you there about Tyson...I wish he would get voted out. Blindsided of course so he doesn't get the chance to use the immunity idol.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Caleb, but so far, I'm rooting for John.  I hope he wins next week and is able to return to the game, and maybe won't get voted out this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want someone to win who actually needs, not wants the money. He AND his wife are doctors.
> 
> I dont want anyone who won any reality show before or are ex football players/lawyers.
> 
> By the way, Kat and her boyfriend are not a real couple.  No way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, and I would ordinarily want someone that needs it to win it more than someone who wants it, but it's a game and the one with the best survival skills should win it regardless of whether they need it or not.
> 
> I wouldn't want one that won it before to win, but if the players are not smart enough to take them out, then they deserve it.
> 
> And what do you mean Kat and her boyfriend are not a real couple?  Didn't seem like she is very secure in that relationship, she asked if he "was going to break up with her because she got voted out" - how dumb is that?
Click to expand...


Well.  Does anybody really think Kat was brought back due to her intelligence and competence?


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want someone to win who actually needs, not wants the money. He AND his wife are doctors.
> 
> I dont want anyone who won any reality show before or are ex football players/lawyers.
> 
> By the way, Kat and her boyfriend are not a real couple.  No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, and I would ordinarily want someone that needs it to win it more than someone who wants it, but it's a game and the one with the best survival skills should win it regardless of whether they need it or not.
> 
> I wouldn't want one that won it before to win, but if the players are not smart enough to take them out, then they deserve it.
> 
> And what do you mean Kat and her boyfriend are not a real couple?  Didn't seem like she is very secure in that relationship, she asked if he "was going to break up with her because she got voted out" - how dumb is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.  Does anybody really think Kat was brought back due to her intelligence and competence?
Click to expand...


I guess that's why completely out, now!


----------



## Zona

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are idiots. Tina won before. Her daughter is with her, who is totally worthless in challenges. Why are they following Tina's lead? VOTE HER or her worthless daughter OUT. Laura B has nobody. Her mate is gone. Monika has nobody. HER mate is out. Why are they not targeting the partners???? The one ruining that tribe is Tina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!  They're so worried about Vytas joining up with Aras, and here Tina is already joined up with her daughter.  But, I think Laura B made a dumb move of going and telling Vytas that he was the target that night without first talking to the others.  Taking the lead always puts a target on your own back and that is why she is now out.
Click to expand...


Laura B's daughter and Tina's daughter should have been voted out a long time ago.  They are totally useless.  Then of course Crazy Monica.  Then Tina/Laura B.  

I really dont actually want any of them to win because the one guy I like is boyfriends with that disgusting colton.


----------



## Gracie

I am so glad Tina is on redemption island. Now her lousy daughter and that worthless Sierra need to join her.

None of them left float my boat. But I am leaning towards Tyson. Dude takes no shit and is playing wisely.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I gotta ask...what exactly do you guys enjoy about reality TV?
And not trying to insult here,but does it seem like more dems are into it then republicans?

  I'll watch the cooking shows occasionally,but only to see how the pro's cook.
The whole social "who can screw who" Just doesnt do it for me.


----------



## Amelia

The remaining players are pretty boring.  I don't exactly miss Phillip and the other crazies they've had in the past, but I sure see why they have them.

I like Caleb and Hayden.

Tyson is a jerk!  lol    Still not interesting enough for me to really work up any passion against.  But it'll be cool if they blindside him.


----------



## Amelia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I gotta ask...what exactly do you guys enjoy about reality TV?
> And not trying to insult here,but does it seem like more dems are into it then republicans?
> 
> I'll watch the cooking shows occasionally,but only to see how the pro's cook.
> The whole social "who can screw who" Just doesnt do it for me.





Back in 2010 a study was released showing that Republicans and Democrats tended to like different shows.  Survivor was #8 in the Republicans' column.  Survivor also got a pretty good score from Dems but was not in their top 15.  

Republicans had several reality shows in their top 15.




Republicans and Democrats Like Different TV Shows, Study Says | Fox News


----------



## Mertex

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I gotta ask...what exactly do you guys enjoy about reality TV?
> And not trying to insult here,but does it seem like more dems are into it then republicans?
> 
> I'll watch the cooking shows occasionally,but only to see how the pro's cook.
> The whole social "who can screw who" Just doesnt do it for me.



It's not so much about "reality TV" as it is about Survivor.  I wouldn't watch Honey Boo Boo, and certainly not Bachelor/Bachelorette.

Survivor is very interesting because you can see that most humans in society are very much alike in many ways.  The fact that we are able to see what a participant is like by the way he acts and the things he says behind the backs of the others, and how quickly the other players,  even though they are not privy to those talks,  are sometimes able to pick up on a person's true self proves that out.  Observing the dumb moves that some of them make and the wise moves that some make is interesting in trying to determine who you think is the best player and whether or not they end up winning.  

Sometimes you really don't care for one of the players, but if they are playing a smart game, you have to realize that they deserve to win, and often those players that the winner stepped on to get to the end, realize that the winner did indeed played a better game and are willing to vote for them.

Then, there are the challenges, which are fun to watch, and the beautiful setting and prizes they often win when a team wins a challenge.

I don't really think it has anything to do with Policitcs - if you only want  to watch something that your party approves of, you're way too controlled.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> The remaining players are pretty boring.  I don't exactly miss Phillip and the other crazies they've had in the past, but I sure see why they have them.
> 
> I like Caleb and Hayden.
> 
> Tyson is a jerk!  lol    Still not interesting enough for me to really work up any passion against.  But it'll be cool if they blindside him.



True there is no bickering and sneaky things going on that adds more interest to each weeks episode, but I think that some members are heading for a rude awakening.

Ciera and Tina's daughter, Katy, should have been voted out long ago, but somehow they have been able to float along, which often makes you wonder if they will end up being one of the finalists!

I too, don't like Tyson, mostly because he is conniving and controlling, but sometimes that is what ends up undoing them.  He may be in for a surprise, soon.  Or, he could end up going to the end.  He's certainly being smart about not letting on that he has the idol, the mistake that many players have made by trusting someone only to be stabbed in the back by that very same one.

My favorite is Hayden.....but if Calef won it, I wouldn't mind either.


----------



## Foxfyre

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I gotta ask...what exactly do you guys enjoy about reality TV?
> And not trying to insult here,but does it seem like more dems are into it then republicans?
> 
> I'll watch the cooking shows occasionally,but only to see how the pro's cook.
> The whole social "who can screw who" Just doesnt do it for me.



I tink you have to be a student of human nature and enjoy something that is sort of real interaction rather than fully scripted and directed.   It's like the difference between romance novels and non fiction.  Some folks like one genre; others like the other.  Reality show viewers I would guess mostly prefer non fiction.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta ask...what exactly do you guys enjoy about reality TV?
> And not trying to insult here,but does it seem like more dems are into it then republicans?
> 
> I'll watch the cooking shows occasionally,but only to see how the pro's cook.
> The whole social "who can screw who" Just doesnt do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much about "reality TV" as it is about Survivor.  I wouldn't watch Honey Boo Boo, and certainly not Bachelor/Bachelorette.
> 
> Survivor is very interesting because you can see that most humans in society are very much alike in many ways.  The fact that we are able to see what a participant is like by the way he acts and the things he says behind the backs of the others, and how quickly the other players,  even though they are not privy to those talks,  are sometimes able to pick up on a person's true self proves that out.  Observing the dumb moves that some of them make and the wise moves that some make is interesting in trying to determine who you think is the best player and whether or not they end up winning.
> 
> Sometimes you really don't care for one of the players, but if they are playing a smart game, you have to realize that they deserve to win, and often those players that the winner stepped on to get to the end, realize that the winner did indeed played a better game and are willing to vote for them.
> 
> Then, there are the challenges, which are fun to watch, and the beautiful setting and prizes they often win when a team wins a challenge.
> 
> I don't really think it has anything to do with Policitcs - if you only want  to watch something that your party approves of, you're way too controlled.
Click to expand...


  I didnt suggest that you watch "Party approved" TV. Whatever that is....
I just dont understand how watching people backstabbing and lying to each other could be considered entertaining.
  I will say I dont watch much TV other then news,football,The Military channel,History channel,Discovery channel and the like, so that may have something to do with my apathy towards those type of shows in general.


----------



## Mertex

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta ask...what exactly do you guys enjoy about reality TV?
> And not trying to insult here,but does it seem like more dems are into it then republicans?
> 
> I'll watch the cooking shows occasionally,but only to see how the pro's cook.
> The whole social "who can screw who" Just doesnt do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much about "reality TV" as it is about Survivor.  I wouldn't watch Honey Boo Boo, and certainly not Bachelor/Bachelorette.
> 
> Survivor is very interesting because you can see that most humans in society are very much alike in many ways.  The fact that we are able to see what a participant is like by the way he acts and the things he says behind the backs of the others, and how quickly the other players,  even though they are not privy to those talks,  are sometimes able to pick up on a person's true self proves that out.  Observing the dumb moves that some of them make and the wise moves that some make is interesting in trying to determine who you think is the best player and whether or not they end up winning.
> 
> Sometimes you really don't care for one of the players, but if they are playing a smart game, you have to realize that they deserve to win, and often those players that the winner stepped on to get to the end, realize that the winner did indeed played a better game and are willing to vote for them.
> 
> Then, there are the challenges, which are fun to watch, and the beautiful setting and prizes they often win when a team wins a challenge.
> 
> I don't really think it has anything to do with Policitcs - if you only want  to watch something that your party approves of, you're way too controlled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt suggest that you watch "Party approved" TV. Whatever that is....
> *I just dont understand how watching people backstabbing and lying to each other could be considered entertaining.*
Click to expand...


Maybe to you it isn't, but what are you suggesting?  That you are more intelligent or superior because you don't like to watch people acting like people?


> I will say I dont watch much TV other then news,football,The Military channel,History channel,Discovery channel and the like, so that may have something to do with my apathy towards those type of shows in general.



Good for you.....I watch those too, on occasion, but when I sit down to watch TV, which isn't that often, I want to be entertained, and different people find different things entertaining, so trying to understand why some may like something and others don't is an effort in futility - unless by your comments you are trying to indicate that you are a better person because you don't watch such!  You're not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much about "reality TV" as it is about Survivor.  I wouldn't watch Honey Boo Boo, and certainly not Bachelor/Bachelorette.
> 
> Survivor is very interesting because you can see that most humans in society are very much alike in many ways.  The fact that we are able to see what a participant is like by the way he acts and the things he says behind the backs of the others, and how quickly the other players,  even though they are not privy to those talks,  are sometimes able to pick up on a person's true self proves that out.  Observing the dumb moves that some of them make and the wise moves that some make is interesting in trying to determine who you think is the best player and whether or not they end up winning.
> 
> Sometimes you really don't care for one of the players, but if they are playing a smart game, you have to realize that they deserve to win, and often those players that the winner stepped on to get to the end, realize that the winner did indeed played a better game and are willing to vote for them.
> 
> Then, there are the challenges, which are fun to watch, and the beautiful setting and prizes they often win when a team wins a challenge.
> 
> I don't really think it has anything to do with Policitcs - if you only want  to watch something that your party approves of, you're way too controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt suggest that you watch "Party approved" TV. Whatever that is....
> *I just dont understand how watching people backstabbing and lying to each other could be considered entertaining.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe to you it isn't, but what are you suggesting?  That you are more intelligent or superior because you don't like to watch people acting like people?
> 
> 
> 
> I will say I dont watch much TV other then news,football,The Military channel,History channel,Discovery channel and the like, so that may have something to do with my apathy towards those type of shows in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you.....I watch those too, on occasion, but when I sit down to watch TV, which isn't that often, I want to be entertained, and different people find different things entertaining, so trying to understand why some may like something and others don't is an effort in futility - unless by your comments you are trying to indicate that you are a better person because you don't watch such!  You're not.
Click to expand...


  I'm not implying anything. But it sounds like you know about the stigma attached to reality shows in general.
  If survivor was really about survival situations ...? I'd probably watch it.
But when your survival depends on how well you can deceive? Sounds like people playing politician and I get enough of that crap in real life.
  But to each his own I guess.


----------



## Mertex

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt suggest that you watch "Party approved" TV. Whatever that is....
> *I just dont understand how watching people backstabbing and lying to each other could be considered entertaining.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to you it isn't, but what are you suggesting?  That you are more intelligent or superior because you don't like to watch people acting like people?
> 
> 
> 
> I will say I dont watch much TV other then news,football,The Military channel,History channel,Discovery channel and the like, so that may have something to do with my apathy towards those type of shows in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you.....I watch those too, on occasion, but when I sit down to watch TV, which isn't that often, I want to be entertained, and different people find different things entertaining, so trying to understand why some may like something and others don't is an effort in futility - unless by your comments you are trying to indicate that you are a better person because you don't watch such!  You're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not implying anything. But it sounds like you know about the stigma attached to reality shows in general.
Click to expand...

Yeah, to programs such as Honey Booboo, Housewives of where-ever, but Survivor has been around for a long time and doesn't get the criticism that those shows do.



> If survivor was really about survival situations ...? I'd probably watch it.
> But when your survival depends on how well you can deceive? Sounds like people playing politician and I get enough of that crap in real life.


Little you know....it's not all about deceipt, but about gaining the trust of others, being liked by others and how well you are able to perform in tough situations.  They are on limited resources, so there is also the matter of how nice can you act when extremely hungry.  There is deception, but it isn't the type that affects the lives of others such as in real life.


> But to each his own I guess.


That's right.  You come into a thread about "Survivor, Are You Watching" - most any sensible person would know that it would be to discuss it, not to dis it and try to make those participating feel less of a human being for doing so.  And, if you didn't know you were doing that, than you are more arrogant than you realize.


----------



## Amelia

I would recommend Survivor to anyone who needs lessons in how to cope with tricky work environments.  Lots of lessons about picking battles and cooperating with adversaries when needed.  Survivor strategies are applicable to many real life situations.


----------



## Foxfyre

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta ask...what exactly do you guys enjoy about reality TV?
> And not trying to insult here,but does it seem like more dems are into it then republicans?
> 
> I'll watch the cooking shows occasionally,but only to see how the pro's cook.
> The whole social "who can screw who" Just doesnt do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much about "reality TV" as it is about Survivor.  I wouldn't watch Honey Boo Boo, and certainly not Bachelor/Bachelorette.
> 
> Survivor is very interesting because you can see that most humans in society are very much alike in many ways.  The fact that we are able to see what a participant is like by the way he acts and the things he says behind the backs of the others, and how quickly the other players,  even though they are not privy to those talks,  are sometimes able to pick up on a person's true self proves that out.  Observing the dumb moves that some of them make and the wise moves that some make is interesting in trying to determine who you think is the best player and whether or not they end up winning.
> 
> Sometimes you really don't care for one of the players, but if they are playing a smart game, you have to realize that they deserve to win, and often those players that the winner stepped on to get to the end, realize that the winner did indeed played a better game and are willing to vote for them.
> 
> Then, there are the challenges, which are fun to watch, and the beautiful setting and prizes they often win when a team wins a challenge.
> 
> I don't really think it has anything to do with Policitcs - if you only want  to watch something that your party approves of, you're way too controlled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt suggest that you watch "Party approved" TV. Whatever that is....
> I just dont understand how watching people backstabbing and lying to each other could be considered entertaining.
> I will say I dont watch much TV other then news,football,The Military channel,History channel,Discovery channel and the like, so that may have something to do with my apathy towards those type of shows in general.
Click to expand...


Each to their own.  On occasion if there is something of particular interest on those channels you mentioned, we have watched them all.

But what is football but a game of deception, strategy, and being stronger or faster or more competent than the other guy?  What coach hasn't fibbed about the status of an 'injured' player just to mess with the other coach's head and try to get him to change his strategy?   Why do they go to such lengths to protect their playbook and for the other team to not see hand signals or know verbal codes or figure out just what the intentions are?

How is it not wrong to do that in sports or war and then make it wrong to do in another type of game?  For that is what Survivor is.  It is a game built on strategy, gaining advantage, and building alliances, and yes, there is some deception built into that.  But it is also a study in relationships and ability to be creative and smart enough to be one of the three left standing at the end.  AND they have to do all that while not making so many enemies or earning so much disrespect that the jury will not elect them .

There have been some so skillful at the game that they pretty much swept the jury vote AND the 'Miss or Mrs Congeniality" prize at the end.  When that happens you realize that you are looking at brilliance.


----------



## Foxfyre

AND it really is a study in human nature and can provide a real education in how different personality types respond to different situations.


----------



## SuMar

Is it just me or is anyone else getting bored with this season's Survivor?


----------



## Foxfyre

SuMar said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else getting bored with this season's Survivor?



I thought it one of the better ones and was enjoying it a lot early on.  I think we have hit a bit of a lull though as the most interesting personalities are gone and we're having to get attached to or redevelop new interests going forward.  But I'm still watching faithfully.


----------



## SuMar

Foxfyre said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else getting bored with this season's Survivor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it one of the better ones and was enjoying it a lot early on.  I think we have hit a bit of a lull though as the most interesting personalities are gone and we're having to get attached to or redevelop new interests going forward.  But I'm still watching faithfully.
Click to expand...


That's probably it...


----------



## Zona

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining players are pretty boring.  I don't exactly miss Phillip and the other crazies they've had in the past, but I sure see why they have them.
> 
> I like Caleb and Hayden.
> 
> Tyson is a jerk!  lol    Still not interesting enough for me to really work up any passion against.  But it'll be cool if they blindside him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True there is no bickering and sneaky things going on that adds more interest to each weeks episode, but I think that some members are heading for a rude awakening.
> 
> Ciera and Tina's daughter, Katy, should have been voted out long ago, but somehow they have been able to float along, which often makes you wonder if they will end up being one of the finalists!
> 
> I too, don't like Tyson, mostly because he is conniving and controlling, but sometimes that is what ends up undoing them.  He may be in for a surprise, soon.  Or, he could end up going to the end.  He's certainly being smart about not letting on that he has the idol, the mistake that many players have made by trusting someone only to be stabbed in the back by that very same one.
> 
> My favorite is Hayden.....but if Calef won it, I wouldn't mind either.
Click to expand...


I would not mind Hayden but he already won BB.  I am sorry, but in my book, if you won, you should not be on another show.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Zona

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt suggest that you watch "Party approved" TV. Whatever that is....
> *I just dont understand how watching people backstabbing and lying to each other could be considered entertaining.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to you it isn't, but what are you suggesting?  That you are more intelligent or superior because you don't like to watch people acting like people?
> 
> 
> 
> I will say I dont watch much TV other then news,football,The Military channel,History channel,Discovery channel and the like, so that may have something to do with my apathy towards those type of shows in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you.....I watch those too, on occasion, but when I sit down to watch TV, which isn't that often, I want to be entertained, and different people find different things entertaining, so trying to understand why some may like something and others don't is an effort in futility - unless by your comments you are trying to indicate that you are a better person because you don't watch such!  You're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not implying anything. But it sounds like you know about the stigma attached to reality shows in general.
> If survivor was really about survival situations ...? I'd probably watch it.
> But when your survival depends on how well you can deceive? Sounds like people playing politician and I get enough of that crap in real life.
> But to each his own I guess.
Click to expand...


Yes, yes it is to each his own.  In THIS survivor fan room, we comment on the show  because we are fans.  You are not obviously.  You seem to like politics.  In this thread, there is no politics so, have a great day.  C ya.  God bless.  By the way, we have nothing against people who dont like the show.  That is fine, just stay away then.  There are numerous threads you can go on.  Have fun.

Now back to the show.


----------



## Amelia

Foxfyre said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else getting bored with this season's Survivor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it one of the better ones and was enjoying it a lot early on.  I think we have hit a bit of a lull though as the most interesting personalities are gone and we're having to get attached to or redevelop new interests going forward.  But I'm still watching faithfully.
Click to expand...




I hope that's it -- just a lull -- but I remember that lull when it hit in Survivor: One World.  That was the season where Colton first appeared and Kim eventually won.  That season was so boring down the stretch that I didn't even watch the whole finale.  There was some other show on another channel which I decided was more interesting so I just checked in on the finale at the commercials.

This season promises to be at least slightly more interesting.  In Kim's season the players weren't very good.  This season should still have  skillful play left in it even if it's not flashy.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else getting bored with this season's Survivor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it one of the better ones and was enjoying it a lot early on.  I think we have hit a bit of a lull though as the most interesting personalities are gone and we're having to get attached to or redevelop new interests going forward.  But I'm still watching faithfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's it -- just a lull -- but I remember that lull when it hit in Survivor: One World.  That was the season where Colton first appeared and Kim eventually won.  That season was so boring down the stretch that I didn't even watch the whole finale.  There was some other show on another channel which I decided was more interesting so I just checked in on the finale at the commercials.
> 
> This season promises to be at least slightly more interesting.  In Kim's season the players weren't very good.  This season should still have  skillful play left in it even if it's not flashy.
Click to expand...

The great thing about that finale was, they did NOT invite Colton to come back. That was cool but here is the thing. He shows up this damn season to give his scowl and crap again.  Hopefully he wont show up for this reunion show again.  Jeff actually seemed pissed how he quit.  

Damn I cant stand Colton.  Calib, run.....RUN!!!!


----------



## Bloodrock44

I haven't watched since Candace got booted. Is John still there?


----------



## Foxfyre

Bloodrock44 said:


> I haven't watched since Candace got booted. Is John still there?



No, I think he went the following week.  The strength and agility challenges give advantage to the guys, but they gave them one of those challenges that favor the gals.


----------



## Amelia

John and Laura B. went during the competition which sent Laura M. back to the newly merged tribes.



(John stuck it out on Redemption Island for awhile and went home three episodes after Candice.)


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> I haven't watched since Candace got booted. Is John still there?




No, unfortunately they had a challenge that was more geared toward women, and he lost and was sent home packing.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> John and Laura B. went during the competition which sent Laura M. back to the newly merged tribes.
> 
> 
> 
> (John stuck it out on Redemption Island for awhile and went home three episodes after Candice.)




That's the thing I don't like about Redemption Island.  John had won several competitions, then along comes Laura B - and if she had won that competition over Laura M. she would have been the one to return to the game.  It doesn't seem fair at all - they need to change it.


----------



## Zona

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> John and Laura B. went during the competition which sent Laura M. back to the newly merged tribes.
> 
> 
> 
> (John stuck it out on Redemption Island for awhile and went home three episodes after Candice.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing I don't like about Redemption Island.  John had won several competitions, then along comes Laura B - and if she had won that competition over Laura M. she would have been the one to return to the game.  It doesn't seem fair at all - they need to change it.
Click to expand...


Small feet.


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> John and Laura B. went during the competition which sent Laura M. back to the newly merged tribes.
> 
> 
> 
> (John stuck it out on Redemption Island for awhile and went home three episodes after Candice.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing I don't like about Redemption Island.  John had won several competitions, then along comes Laura B - and if she had won that competition over Laura M. she would have been the one to return to the game.  It doesn't seem fair at all - they need to change it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small feet.
Click to expand...


I get it that their small feet helped, what I don't like is that Laura B would have only had to win one challenge while John had already won 3 (I think).


----------



## Amelia

Laura paid her dues by surviving longer in her tribe before she was booted.

Someone had to be the last to be booted before they rejoined the tribe.  That person deserved a chance to get back into the game as much as John did.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

On the West Coast here, so I've got about four hours to go but I wonder who will get the boot tonight - Katie, maybe but more likely Laura, or Ciera I think. The remaining ones will want to split up the last pair and I bet Laura takes her daughter's place if Ciera gets voted out.

They should really focus on getting rid of Tyson and Hayden, especially Hayden - he will win the game if he is the final three.


----------



## Foxfyre

UnAmericanYOU said:


> On the West Coast here, so I've got about four hours to go but I wonder who will get the boot tonight - Katie, maybe but more likely Laura, or Ciera I think. The remaining ones will want to split up the last pair and I bet Laura takes her daughter's place if Ciera gets voted out.
> 
> They should really focus on getting rid of Tyson and Hayden, especially Hayden - he will win the game if he is the final three.



The ironic thing is that Ciera doesn't seem to mind the idea that her mom might get the boot.  She has been pretty clear that she thinks "Mom" might screw up her game.  I got the strong impression she didn't want her mom back in the game before.


----------



## Zona

UnAmericanYOU said:


> On the West Coast here, so I've got about four hours to go but I wonder who will get the boot tonight - Katie, maybe but more likely Laura, or Ciera I think. The remaining ones will want to split up the last pair and I bet Laura takes her daughter's place if Ciera gets voted out.
> 
> They should really focus on getting rid of Tyson and Hayden, especially Hayden - he will win the game if he is the final three.



Katie and Ciera should both be gone.  I cant stand monica but you have to give her props tonight.  Good for her.

Laura M going losing tonight was no surprise.  Not really but honestly, why does her daughter think she can beat her mother?  She has NO game.  None.  Her or Katie.  

Why is Tyson running this game?  He is a moron really.  Calib is going to win this thing.


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the West Coast here, so I've got about four hours to go but I wonder who will get the boot tonight - Katie, maybe but more likely Laura, or Ciera I think. The remaining ones will want to split up the last pair and I bet Laura takes her daughter's place if Ciera gets voted out.
> 
> They should really focus on getting rid of Tyson and Hayden, especially Hayden - he will win the game if he is the final three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie and Ciera should both be gone.  I cant stand monica but you have to give her props tonight.  Good for her.
> 
> Laura M going losing tonight was no surprise.  Not really but honestly, why does her daughter think she can beat her mother?  She has NO game.  None.  Her or Katie.
> 
> Why is Tyson running this game?  He is a moron really.  Calib is going to win this thing.
Click to expand...


Did you see the previews of next week....seems like the floaters are finally getting wind that Tyson is running the show - may be a surprise for him next week.  He may be smart enough to pick up on it though, and he does have the idol, so, it may have to wait until the next week.  I wouldn't mind seeing him gone.  Either Hayden or Caleb is fine with me to win it.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Laura paid her dues by surviving longer in her tribe before she was booted.
> 
> Someone had to be the last to be booted before they rejoined the tribe.  That person deserved a chance to get back into the game as much as John did.




Not really.  Laura B was just floating, she did nothing to earn her stay other than that she was not a threat.  John won challenges, more challenges than she would have, if she had won that one (which obviously she wasn't a good enough player to win even that).  Laura M, deserved to win, too, she also had won difficult challenges.


----------



## Gracie

Caleb is as worthless at comps as katie and sierra. Worthless. I wish all three of them would get the boot. Meanwhile...I am still rooting for Tyson. He is outwitting and outplaying...but I don't know if he will outlast due to the floaters finally pulling their heads out of their asses. I hate floaters. And they usually win just by tra la la-ing all the way to the end.


----------



## Foxfyre

Gracie said:


> Caleb is as worthless at comps as katie and sierra. Worthless. I wish all three of them would get the boot. Meanwhile...I am still rooting for Tyson. He is outwitting and outplaying...but I don't know if he will outlast due to the floaters finally pulling their heads out of their asses. I hate floaters. And they usually win just by tra la la-ing all the way to the end.



The problem with that though is that I just can't bring myself to LIKE Tyson.  He just isn't a likable personality to me.  I do like Caleb.  I find myself noticing him and feeling drawn to him.  He may be nothing like what we see on the screen, but he seems like somebody I would be good friends with.  But Colton?  Not so much.  They definitely appear to be a mismatch to me, but oh well.  It's their life not mine.  But I emotionally find myself pulling for Caleb.

I do agree that One World was the weakest and most boring Survivor ever.  This year the dynamics have been more interesting.


----------



## Amelia

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb is as worthless at comps as katie and sierra. Worthless. I wish all three of them would get the boot. Meanwhile...I am still rooting for Tyson. He is outwitting and outplaying...but I don't know if he will outlast due to the floaters finally pulling their heads out of their asses. I hate floaters. And they usually win just by tra la la-ing all the way to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that though is that I just can't bring myself to LIKE Tyson.  He just isn't a likable personality to me.  I do like Caleb.  I find myself noticing him and feeling drawn to him.  He may be nothing like what we see on the screen, but he seems like somebody I would be good friends with.  But Colton?  Not so much.  They definitely appear to be a mismatch to me, but oh well.  It's their life not mine.  But I emotionally find myself pulling for Caleb.
> 
> I do agree that One World was the weakest and most boring Survivor ever.  This year the dynamics have been more interesting.
Click to expand...



Looked like Tyson was stuffing two sandwiches into his mouth at once and gloating at the camera.  It's as if he works on being unlikable -- and good for him because if that was his goal then he has succeeded.   From my few years of watching Survivor and Big Brother, I understand that this will earn him a cadre of fiercely loyal fans and an opposing "how can you like Tyson" cadre.  I'm in the 2nd one. 

I can step back and force myself to be objective about where I'm standing and about how Tyson is a real person with a real friends and family and it's all a game, and the people who like him are real people too.  (Edit: and he's a big boy so he needs the calories.) But on a gut level, he's repulsive to me.  Bleagh.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb is as worthless at comps as katie and sierra. Worthless. I wish all three of them would get the boot. Meanwhile...I am still rooting for Tyson. He is outwitting and outplaying...but I don't know if he will outlast due to the floaters finally pulling their heads out of their asses. I hate floaters. And they usually win just by tra la la-ing all the way to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that though is that I just can't bring myself to LIKE Tyson.  He just isn't a likable personality to me.  I do like Caleb.  I find myself noticing him and feeling drawn to him.  He may be nothing like what we see on the screen, but he seems like somebody I would be good friends with.  But Colton?  Not so much.  They definitely appear to be a mismatch to me, but oh well.  It's their life not mine.  But I emotionally find myself pulling for Caleb.
> 
> I do agree that One World was the weakest and most boring Survivor ever.  This year the dynamics have been more interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like Tyson was stuffing two sandwiches into his mouth at once and gloating at the camera.  It's as if he works on being unlikable -- and good for him because if that was his goal then he has succeeded.   From my few years of watching Survivor and Big Brother, I understand that this will earn him a cadre of fiercely loyal fans and an opposing "how can you like Tyson" cadre.  I'm in the 2nd one.
> 
> I can step back and force myself to be objective about where I'm standing and about how Tyson is a real person with a real friends and family and it's all a game, and the people who like him are real people too.  (Edit: and he's a big boy so he needs the calories.) But on a gut level, he's repulsive to me.  Bleagh.
Click to expand...


Yes.  I think the more introspective of us know that these are people fully aware that they are playing a game and how they play it is not proof of who or what they are in real life or how we would perceive them in our world.  Again using the football analogy, the tough, aggressive, stop-them-at-all-costs football player on the field is likely to be a gentle giant who loves puppies and cultivates flowers in real life.

But we spectators are caught up in the game.  And we relate to the players as characters within the game, not as people who live otherwise normal lives.  So I allow myself to judge the characters they play and try to leave everything else out of it.  Makes it more fun for me.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

That isn't the first time Tyson has been made out to look like a pig . . . remember Hayden's comments at the switch?


This season has already been spoiled for me - the only thing I don't know is exactly how the end vote is going to break down because the three at the end are all getting weird edits. And how the finally Three actually get there, and who the final RI returnee actually is.

The boot order until then, who knows? But, last night, did you notice the scene with the contestants pulling out the rocks? Foreshadowing, and then Tyson saying "Ciera got it!".


----------



## Amelia

Interesting.

I don't think about it a lot, but sometimes I wonder what their early editing choices might say about later developments.


----------



## Amelia

Some people are saying bad things about Ciera being willing to vote her mother off.  They're acting like that willingness makes her a good choice to take to the final three because somehow it was a bad decision and makes Ciera easy to dislike and unlikely to win jury votes.   To me that's her ace in the hole when she sits in the final 3 and people ask about game moves. She knew what she had to do.   She made an effort to save her mother but her vote when it came down to it was strategic and planned.  

She's not great at challenges. But she's observant and calm.  And clever -- as the tribe has just figured out.  If she survives their discovery of her intelligence, they may be receptive to  her version of events at the end and may be willing to vote for her to win.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I don't think about it a lot, but sometimes I wonder what their early editing choices might say about later developments.



You can be sure that those choices are a) to push interest response among their audience and b) to further the narrative.  So that is something interesting to watch.

One reason I think Caleb won't make it to the end, for instance, is that the editors are giving him so little meaningful face time.  But I could be entirely wrong and he will emerge as a front runner and get lots of attention.  Who knows?


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I don't see what Ciera did last night matters anyways but she could've voted for Katie like her mother did with little consequence. Ciera's vote didn't matter, Tyson and the rest were voting for her mother no matter what.

Ciera hasn't played a bad game at all, considering what a weak position she has been in throughout the whole frickin' game. Now Caleb is another matter - he's either getting the heroic edit (as in that episode where he went all-out in tribal council) or he's just invisible.  There's been speculation that he tries that again in TC but it blows up in his face, or in one of his alliance member's face. 

Last night, Ciera seemed to be wincing when her mother brought up the fact that any jury member that had a loved one was in the position to influence the jury if the partner was at the end of the game. Ciera's reaction to Laura's comments were yet more foreshadowing.


----------



## Foxfyre

Don't you think the reason that the editors included Ciera's comments about her mom, about not wanting her back in the game the first time Laura was voted out, the segment where she and her mother have the conversation about Ciera voting her mother out a second time. . . .all that was calculated to stir the dynamics of the game.  As was the quick shot of Ciera tearing up when it happened.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Some people are saying bad things about Ciera being willing to vote her mother off.  They're acting like that willingness makes her a good choice to take to the final three because somehow it was a bad decision and makes Ciera easy to dislike and unlikely to win jury votes.   To me that's her ace in the hole when she sits in the final 3 and people ask about game moves. She knew what she had to do.   She made an effort to save her mother but her vote when it came down to it was strategic and planned.


But don't you think Ciera was under the impression that her move to get them to switch to vote Katy off had really worked, and she was only voting for her mother to show the others that she's not one with her mother.  I think what the others saw was her effort to save her mother, which just made her and her mother look more like a threat.



> She's not great at challenges. But she's observant and calm.  And clever -- as the tribe has just figured out.  If she survives their discovery of her intelligence, they may be receptive to  her version of events at the end and may be willing to vote for her to win.


If Ciera makes it to the end it will only be because they kept her too long thinking she wasn't a threat.  If she goes to the final three, I don't think they will give her credit for playing such a great game because she hasn't.


----------



## Amelia

I don't think Ciera was under any illusion that her mother would survive the night without her vote.

And I think she is a deep enough thinker and articulate enough that when she gives her speech at the end it will be compelling -- supposing that she makes it to the end now that people know she has some game in her.   

If she makes it to the end, I think it will probably be because she earned her way there.  I suspect people will want to vote her out because she will have a family member on the jury.


----------



## Foxfyre

Do they know who voted for who when the members don't reveal who they voted for?  I mean the night of the tribal council?


----------



## Amelia

I don't think they usually know.  Unless they recognize handwriting.  

Ciera made her vote clear -- said "Mom" -- you saw that?


----------



## Gracie

If another floater that can't win any challenges and just flops around like a fish out of water, wins...I will be very disappointed. Ciera and Katie both fall into that category. I want a fighter to win. A survivor. Not some hanger on who does nothing.


----------



## Amelia

I scrolled back to see if you consider Caleb a floater and I see you do.

I like Caleb and Ciera for similar reasons, though Caleb a little more.   They make the best with what they have.  I give a lot of credit to the slow steady game.  The people who play hard are interesting but they tend to flame out.  C&C both have shown that they're up to big moves when the time is right -- with Caleb's big move being especially impressive.  And Caleb has shown he doesn't let power go to his head and make him act stupid in the aftermath of the big move.  

Interesting how we can see them so differently.


----------



## Gracie

I've always had this hang up with Survivor. Since it first began, actually. And most of the time, SS board folks tell me I am wrong in how I think of Survivor so maybe I am, lol. But I just can't get over the word _Survivor_ itself. I know this is a game and it is set up the way it is, but for me, personally speaking, those who fight hard, work hard, strategize hard, make bold moves, win challenges, find idols...they are surviving in a group of people all chosen to play the game. Floaters sit around, continually lose, never hunt for wood, never fetch watch, never start a fire, never pick up around the camp, never go fishing, never wash clothes. They just latch on to someone stronger and hang on KNOWING the others will see the stronger ones as a threat and the floater is safe. And IF they can hide behind loincloths during the whole game, they MIGHT have a chance to win. And some do. 
That is what disgusts me. They are not survivors. They are weaklings.

With that said...I sure wish they would go back to how Survivor used to be. Those people in the beginning series suffered. They starved. They lost so much weight. They HAD to do stuff to make it to the next day. And they had to play hard just to not get voted out for being a lazy ass with no worthiness to the tribe they are in until the merge...and then just as lousy after the merge.

Think of the old cartoon Spike and Chester. Floaters are all Chesters. I can't stand them.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> I scrolled back to see if you consider Caleb a floater and I see you do.
> 
> I like Caleb and Ciera for similar reasons, though Caleb a little more.   They make the best with what they have.  I give a lot of credit to the slow steady game.  The people who play hard are interesting but they tend to flame out.  C&C both have shown that they're up to big moves when the time is right -- with Caleb's big move being especially impressive.  And Caleb has shown he doesn't let power go to his head and make him act stupid in the aftermath of the big move.
> 
> Interesting how we can see them so differently.




Caleb may seem like a floater, but he made his big move when he risked being voted out for going against Culpepper.  As it turned out, it worked in his favor.  Ciera hasn't really done much, other than agree that her mother should go. I'm thinking she might not survive too much longer.  Tyson is really the one that is doing all the wheeling and dealing, but he should have backed up before they noticed it, and now they may be coming after him.


----------



## Gracie

As long as he keeps his wits about him and sees a blind side coming, he still has the idol to use. But he has to be on his guard so he sees it coming so he CAN use it. If he doesn't see it coming...off he goes, idol wasted.  THEN he will have a heads up if he sees it coming, uses it, sees his name written down by all his  "alliances". And when he DOES go to RI, I hope he kicks ass and gets back in the game. He is who I want to see win. He IS a survivor...in the sense of the word that it means to me, not necessarily the game itself.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> As long as he keeps his wits about him and sees a blind side coming, he still has the idol to use. But he has to be on his guard so he sees it coming so he CAN use it. If he doesn't see it coming...off he goes, idol wasted.  THEN he will have a heads up if he sees it coming, uses it, sees his name written down by all his  "alliances". And when he DOES go to RI, I hope he kicks ass and gets back in the game. He is who I want to see win. He IS a survivor...in the sense of the word that it means to me, not necessarily the game itself.




Well, he has been dominant, but his attitude and personality ruin it for me.  Survivor isn't just about kicking ass, it's about being liked, and so far his opponents are not aware of how cagy he really is, so he may have an advantage there, however, the previews show Hayden making  a move.....hope it isn't one that ends up hurting him more, if Tyson is able to figure out that they are coming for him.

I give him (Tyson) credit for being the only one that I know that never told anyone he had the idol...most that do end up being stabbed in the back, even by the friends they confided it to.  If he were to win the Million, I can't really say that he didn't deserve it.


----------



## Zona

Lets not forget the OBVIOUS political move Monica did.  I mean really.


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> Lets not forget the OBVIOUS political move Monica did.  I mean really.




Oh yeah, I almost forgot....however, some will just look at it as just that, a political move on her part and not worthy of losing $1M over it!


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I didn't like the way that reward went down. Last year, they made the IC winner (Brenda) pick a person to share the food with (Dawn), and then they offered to let Brenda forfeit both of their rewards to the rest of the tribe. Last episode, there looked like there was way too much food for just two people again.

The snake hissing when the tribe said "thanks, Monica!", and the fact that there was no followup to her generous action is telling. She was edited as negative as possible, and then she threw in that she doubted anyone there would do the same for her.

Monica is a great goat - married to an ex-NFL player, plastic, entitled and spoiled. As for the others, Gervase and Tyson are both playing much better than they did on their earlier seasons, Hayden and Caleb are well-liked and in a sub-alliance, and Katie and Ciera are the two most likely to go next time.


----------



## Amelia

Gervase is playing pretty well.  We shouldn't underestimate him.


----------



## Zona

UnAmericanYOU said:


> I didn't like the way that reward went down. Last year, they made the IC winner (Brenda) pick a person to share the food with (Dawn), and then they offered to let Brenda forfeit both of their rewards to the rest of the tribe. Last episode, there looked like there was way too much food for just two people again.
> 
> The snake hissing when the tribe said "thanks, Monica!", and the fact that there was no followup to her generous action is telling. She was edited as negative as possible, and then she threw in that she doubted anyone there would do the same for her.
> 
> Monica is a great goat - married to an ex-NFL player, plastic, entitled and spoiled. As for the others, Gervase and Tyson are both playing much better than they did on their earlier seasons, Hayden and Caleb are well-liked and in a sub-alliance, and Katie and Ciera are the two most likely to go next time.



Wow.  This is a great post.


----------



## Foxfyre

Yeah.  UAY hit on some nuances that frankly I missed.  Could be significant too.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Okay, now I'm certain the purple rock is next week after reading the preview promos, but that makes me wonder what happens tonight. It has to be a tie between the old contestants and the surviving partners, which means one of Ciera, Katie, Caleb or Hayden goes this time. And that means somebody flips this episode and/or is idoled out.

I just can't see how a tie breaks down unless all this unfolds. Who is sent to RI this week could be either Ciera or Caleb, or anyone else that has been seen as "playing both sides". I'm almost 100% sure Tyson throws caution to the win, and draws a rock with his comments about being at the mercy of fate when he was the last to pick a buff at the swap. Either he is going to burn his idol tonight or gives it to an alliance member and takes a rock next week.


----------



## Amelia

One of the most interesting episodes I've ever seen. Thoughtful players thinking deeply about the trust issue.  A couple of things which seemed like unwise moves but in the end a really good study in trust.


----------



## Gracie

Oy. Why am I NOT surprised that katie AGAIN loses a challenge? Why are they keeping her? All of them are playing HARD.....even Ciera....but Katie? Just a damn blob, doing nothing. Argggg.
And that RI episode where the moms ganged up on whatshisface...i don't blame him for being peeved and not wanting to hug Laura M. Then again...Laura M. may have just helped Tina win a million bucks again with that stupid move in helping her.


----------



## Amelia

Keeping a blob is good at this stage.

Gotta weigh whether you think anyone besides her mother would give her a jury vote. But in general, it's good to keep blobs after the merge.  You want a blob with you at final 3.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> One of the most interesting episodes I've ever seen. Thoughtful players thinking deeply about the trust issue.  A couple of things which seemed like unwise moves but in the end a really good study in trust.



And Laura M also knows that challenge after challenge, the odds are in her favor beating Tina than in beating a young, strong guy.  If he had stayed and Tina went, LauraM might have had to face two young strong guys in a challenge that she wouldn't have an advantage in.

And then there's always the strategy of making it to the end without making so many enemies on the jury that you can't possibly win the jury vote.  Tina is better liked and now has reason to vote for LauraM later.


----------



## SuMar

I'm fed up with Tyson and now I'm fed up with Ciara. she blew a chance at a big blindside.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> Gervase is playing pretty well.  We shouldn't underestimate him.



I lost it with him when he threw his niece under the bus with his bravado.  Culpepper was an ass to do what he did to her but Gervace didnt help.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most interesting episodes I've ever seen. Thoughtful players thinking deeply about the trust issue.  A couple of things which seemed like unwise moves but in the end a really good study in trust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Laura M also knows that challenge after challenge, the odds are in her favor beating Tina than in beating a young, strong guy.  If he had stayed and Tina went, LauraM might have had to face two young strong guys in a challenge that she wouldn't have an advantage in.
> 
> And then there's always the strategy of making it to the end without making so many enemies on the jury that you can't possibly win the jury vote.  Tina is better liked and now has reason to vote for LauraM later.
Click to expand...


I dont blame Laura M for helping Tina.  She is useless and easly beatable so why not help her win the challenges.  

I just hope both of their useless daughters get voted off soon though.  I am not sure who I DONT like more, those useless daughters or Monica.  (I really dont like Monika but I have to give her props for being so physical.)


----------



## Amelia

Zona said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gervase is playing pretty well.  We shouldn't underestimate him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost it with him when he threw his niece under the bus with his bravado.  Culpepper was an ass to do what he did to her but Gervace didnt help.
Click to expand...



I originally wrote him off for that too.  But he seems a solid player now.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Oy. Why am I NOT surprised that katie AGAIN loses a challenge? Why are they keeping her? All of them are playing HARD.....even Ciera....but Katie? Just a damn blob, doing nothing. Argggg.
> And that RI episode where the moms ganged up on whatshisface...i don't blame him for being peeved and not wanting to hug Laura M. Then again...Laura M. may have just helped Tina win a million bucks again with that stupid move in helping her.




Yeah, I hated that Laura M was helping Tina, I wanted Vytas to win, but maybe Laura B is looking at the fact that Tina is not a strong player, and she can beat her at the next challenge and whoever shows up - which will be Caleb.  I think Laura B was looking out for herself.

Katie is not worthy of keeping except to take to the end.....cause I don't think anyone would vote for her over the other strong players.....unless it's her and Ciera at the end, and each will have at least one "for sure" vote!


----------



## Mertex

SuMar said:


> I'm fed up with Tyson and now I'm fed up with Ciara. she blew a chance at a big blindside.



I wanted Tyson gone, too, but he wouldn't have gone anyway, because as we saw, he was ready to give up his idol thinking he might still be voted out.

Now that he doesn't have an idol is probably a good time for them to turn,  I can't believe that Monica will still side with Tyson, Gervase and Ciera knowing that they stuffed their faces with food thinking they were so safe!  That was a disgusting thing to watch, them gloating over it....*Karma.....where are you*?


----------



## Zona

Mertex said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fed up with Tyson and now I'm fed up with Ciara. she blew a chance at a big blindside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted Tyson gone, too, but he wouldn't have gone anyway, because as we saw, he was ready to give up his idol thinking he might still be voted out.
> 
> Now that he doesn't have an idol is probably a good time for them to turn,  I can't believe that Monica will still side with Tyson, Gervase and Ciera knowing that they stuffed their faces with food thinking they were so safe!  That was a disgusting thing to watch, them gloating over it....*Karma.....where are you*?
Click to expand...


I like that tyson gave up his idol for nothing but that really did show how much he didnt trust any of them.  

i love this damn show, I really do.


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fed up with Tyson and now I'm fed up with Ciara. she blew a chance at a big blindside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted Tyson gone, too, but he wouldn't have gone anyway, because as we saw, he was ready to give up his idol thinking he might still be voted out.
> 
> Now that he doesn't have an idol is probably a good time for them to turn,  I can't believe that Monica will still side with Tyson, Gervase and Ciera knowing that they stuffed their faces with food thinking they were so safe!  That was a disgusting thing to watch, them gloating over it....*Karma.....where are you*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that tyson gave up his idol for nothing but that really did show how much he didnt trust any of them.
> 
> i love this damn show, I really do.
Click to expand...


Yeah, hopefully it will register with them, especially Monica and Gervase.....time for Tyson to go.....don't you think?


----------



## Amelia

Just watched a clip showing deleted comments from Gervase -- sounds like Ciera choosing to eat may have saved her bacon.

'Survivor': 3 Q's for Jeff Probst | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## Amelia

'Survivor' stars Tina Wesson, Katie Collins lose family member in car accident - National Reality TV | Examiner.com


----------



## Gracie

now THAT was an awesome move! and katie is OUT. she will not beat her mom or laura. she cant win anything.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> 'Survivor' stars Tina Wesson, Katie Collins lose family member in car accident - National Reality TV | Examiner.com




Thanks for sharing that, Ameiia.....that is really sad.  I wonder if they will be there for the final program?


----------



## Mertex

I was gone tonight, so I had to watch a recording of Survivor.  Boy, that was a gutsy move that Ciera made....hope it doesn't come back to bite her, too bad she didn't make it sooner.

That was pretty clever of Hayden to suggest they vote for Monica.....and that Ciera decided to go with them....just showed her that she was really at the bottom of the totem pole with Tyson, Monica and Gervase.

I still can't figure out why Monica, Ciera and Gervase didn't even question Tyson about his immunity idol that he played last week.  The fact that he didn't trust them enough to tell them he had it.......should have raised some red flags....hmmmm.


----------



## Amelia

So many threats remaining.  Tyson ruling the roost.  Monica ruling the comps.  Gervase playing so solidly, and with a good argument that he was in there with Tyson all the way, and more likable than Tyson.  Ciera so cool for someone who shouldn't seem like a threat, and she has the potential of sweeping the mom vote in the jury.  Hayden also with the claim to have made a big move, and also likable.  And then maybe a mom fighting her way back.  

No safe player to take to the end.

So many ways the final allegiances could shake out.


----------



## Gracie

If ciera makes it to final three she will win. She will have the jury votes.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> If ciera makes it to final three she will win. She will have the jury votes.




Her move tonight made me change my mind about her.  I thought she would be just another typical new player that sucks up to the savvy old players, but she didn't.   Her move tonight really made an impression on the guys in the jury too, and if she does make it to the end, she'll probably win for making the gutsiest move ever.  I'm rooting for her or Hayden - the previews show that Monica may have lost her admiration toward Tyson....we'll see!


----------



## Gracie

I still want tyson to win...but I am now focused on Ciera. She did indeed make a gutsy move. That's a huge plus in my book. Monika needs to go. She is a big threat since she is a warrior woman. I admire that in her, but I don't want her to win. I also don't want Tina or her daughter to win, nor monika. So final two I would be happy with winning are tyson and ciera. I do NOT want one of the daughters, though. The jury will do the Mom thing. They should be judging on who did the best moves. So far, that is tyson and ciera.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I think Ciera lost the game last week when she flipped over to Gervase/Tyson/Monica and helped them all blindside Caleb. If she had just stuck to the Caleb/Katie/Hayden alliance, she would've been in the F4 at least for sure, and they could've successfully gunned for Monica this week, when she wasn't immune for once. 

Now it's too late, because her and Tyson are the next slated to go by the now-majority alliance. Ciera needed Katie in the game to advance, but I don't think this ever dawned on her until last night when Ciera figured out beyond a doubt that she was number four in an alliance of four.

About RI, Jeff was soooooooooo irritating last night with his play-by-play commentary while Tina, Laura, and Caleb were trying to build cards but at least Laura didn't help Tina stay alive this time - that is something you never do to Tina because she has a way of riding coattails especially one-on-one. Laura may soon regret "helping" Tina.

Tyson's quote and his weird crying about his girlfriend reminded me of Bawstun Rawb and Kim's edits. Then there's Hayden's "don't let him win" spiel, it's getting pretty obvious . . .


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> now THAT was an awesome move! and katie is OUT. she will not beat her mom or laura. she cant win anything.



Neither can Cierra.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> I still want tyson to win...but I am now focused on Ciera. She did indeed make a gutsy move. That's a huge plus in my book. Monika needs to go. She is a big threat since she is a warrior woman. I admire that in her, but I don't want her to win. I also don't want Tina or her daughter to win, nor monika. So final two I would be happy with winning are tyson and ciera. I do NOT want one of the daughters, though. The jury will do the Mom thing. They should be judging on who did the best moves. So far, that is tyson and ciera.



First, I cant stand Ciera. She has never even came close to winning anything and waited too long to make a move.  Finally she figured out she is number 4.  They had a chance to get rid of the best player, Tyson.

Speaking of Tyson, who would vote for him in the end?  Monica and maybe Gervice.  That is not how to win a million bucks.  He is a strategist, but he is at the level of Russel lickablity wise.  I hope this post does not rustle his leaves.


----------



## Gracie

> I hope this post does not rustle his leaves.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> If ciera makes it to final three she will win. She will have the jury votes.



So will Monica though.  I hate..HATE her husband but I have to give her props for kicking ass in challenges.


----------



## Amelia

Watching Vytas and Caleb on their aftershow right now.  Haven't gotten far yet but the intro was cute. 

Survivor: Blood vs. Water Video - Drawing Rocks - CBS.com


----------



## Mertex

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If ciera makes it to final three she will win. She will have the jury votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So will Monica though.  I hate..HATE her husband but I have to give her props for *kicking ass *in challenges.
Click to expand...



Yeah, she has done that.  And, I don't think she's alienated too many in the jury, either.  The previews show Monica warming up to Ciera - so maybe Hayden still has a chance, if Ciera and Monica vote with him.....and they get rid of Gervase.  

Only problem is Tyson has an immunity idol, and he hasn't shared with any of them....so he's safe for next week - and he could very well win the challenge immunity....But who will he take with him?  Almost anyone can beat his lousy attitude.


----------



## Amelia

2nd to last episode


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If ciera makes it to final three she will win. She will have the jury votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So will Monica though.  I hate..HATE her husband but I have to give her props for *kicking ass *in challenges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she has done that.  And, I don't think she's alienated too many in the jury, either.  The previews show Monica warming up to Ciera - so maybe Hayden still has a chance, if Ciera and Monica vote with him.....and they get rid of Gervase.
> 
> Only problem is Tyson has an immunity idol, and he hasn't shared with any of them....so he's safe for next week - and he could very well win the challenge immunity....But who will he take with him?  Almost anyone can beat his lousy attitude.
Click to expand...


Is this the last time he can use the immunity idol?  He wasted it last time he had it when he played it and then didn't receive a single vote that night.  But if he is targeted and plays it, that could throw the vote to somebody they didn't intend to leave tonight.  We've seen that happen again and again.  Then again, maybe he plays the calculated risk, doesn't play it, and gets blind sided.

Anything can happen in Survivor.


----------



## Amelia

I don't _think_ this next tribal is his last chance.  There are still six players -- counting whoever gets to come back from RI.  I _think_ the idol would still be playable when there were only five people left.  

But I don't really remember.


----------



## Amelia

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mertex

Damn, I hated to see Hayden get voted off.  I hope he is able to beat Laura M, because I would rather he come back than her, but I will settle for either one....and Ciera kicked some butt, winning the immunity idol by finishing the puzzle before any of the others....who would've guessed since she was the last one to get across.

Monica just showed what a lap dog she really is by going ahead and staying with Tyson and Gervase....but I guess she figured if she goes to the end with either one, she will probably beat them because everyone in the jury has something against Tyson and considering the last few tribal meetings, Gervase has revealed a lot about his character, especially when Ciera mentioned the way he talked about Monica.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Damn, I hated to see Hayden get voted off.  I hope he is able to beat Laura M, because I would rather he come back than her, but I will settle for either one....and Ciera kicked some butt, winning the immunity idol by finishing the puzzle before any of the others....who would've guessed since she was the last one to get across.
> 
> Monica just showed what a lap dog she really is by going ahead and staying with Tyson and Gervase....but I guess she figured if she goes to the end with either one, she will probably beat them because everyone in the jury has something against Tyson and considering the last few tribal meetings, Gervase has revealed a lot about his character, especially when Ciera mentioned the way he talked about Monica.



Did I miss something back when?  Did Tyson and Gervase actually talk that way about Monica or did Ciera manufacture that story to get her to flip?  And did Monica believe the story?  Or did she correctlly interpret that Ciera was baiting her and only pretended to play along there for a bit?   Ciera had to know that when it is 3 to 2, Hayden was the one to go with Ciera, unless she wins immunity, certain to go in the next two challenges.  Whomever returns from Redemption Island won't be able to save her if Tysen, Monica, and Gervase are an unshakable alliance.


----------



## Amelia

I'm predicting that Hayden will be the one returning from Redemption Island.  After that ..... I'm going to guess it's Ciera who goes home, but I sure hope I'm wrong about that.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

This Sunday is the finale. In two hours, they are going to whittle them down to three and then cast the final vote. It's been a long-standing rumor that Hayden was the last juror but then there's another rumor that it's Tina that returns. 

Monica would've been crazy to go with Ciera and Hayden last time, she would've had to go to the F3 with two of the most well-liked players on the jury. But Tyson and Gervase are both polarizing players but it will still be hard for Monica to win, because of her husband and her financial situation. I think Ciera would've probably ended up narrowly beating Hayden if they were in  the F3 with Monica, but those two lost the game at the rock.

The jurors are going to have to vote for someone they don't really like. If they're bitter enough, Monica could win, but I bet Tyson does because he's been given the best edit of the three.


----------



## Amelia

What a repulsive final 3 that will be.



I'd be rooting for Gervase in that group but the jurors won't buy that he was playing the game as much as Tyson.  Those idiots, marching to the end with Tyson.


----------



## Foxfyre

Yeah, we always hope for somebody who is at least lovable to win.  But looking back over the series since its inception, how many winners do you actually remember?  Everybody remembers Richard Hatch, and Tina is now more recognizable.  Everybody remembers Parvati and Boston Rob because they were such strong personalities as well as unusual in appearance, and of course Cochran because he was such an unlikely winner.  But can you even picture other winners?  Much less recall their names?


----------



## Amelia

I remember Kim ... but mostly because she was so very vanilla.  I have been watching for a few years now, but not that long and she was my first experience with a boring, annoying end.  So I remember her because the season was so disappointing.


----------



## Foxfyre

I don't recall Kim at all and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't recognize her if shown a picture of her.  Probably because she WAS so vanilla.


----------



## BullKurtz

Yeah, I watch Survivor...have since the beginning because of Rudy (S.E.A.L.).  Rudy would have survived by simply cutting throats (keeping one woman alive for company) while they slept and had all the rice to himself and his babe.  They dynamic interests me because I once did it in real life with real danger about.  It always amazes me how these dipshits reach into jungle nooks and crannies without a care in the world about what might be nesting in there.  A possible strike by a fer de lance would liven things up for me.

I like Monica because she's the all-time MILF of Suvivor.  Her bikini bottom is so loose-fitting I bet they got some outtakes that'd make a preacher bust through a stain-glass window to get at her.  Tina has already won but I like her too.  Tyson has enough charisma to win but the black dude is getting more aggressive and will probably abandon/betray him.  The one I'm glad won't win is the junkie older brother of the kid who won before.  He doesn't care about his younger brother any more than he ever did or ever will.  Junkies learn how to use people and once they learn that, they never let go of it whether they still use or not.  Yoga instructor...bullshit artist and hateful little prick is what he is.  

I can never tell who will win....only who should win and this time around I believe my MILF Moncia has proved herself worthy of the title.


----------



## Amelia

Foxfyre said:


> I don't recall Kim at all and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't recognize her if shown a picture of her.  Probably because she WAS so vanilla.




Yah -- she's very forgettable -- I just remember her because it was my first time with someone who seemed designed to be forgettable.  Memory can be perverse sometimes.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

The problem with Kim was that she was a game-bot - all strategy and little personality, but I think she played a straight-up game and went to the Final Three with not the easiest players of all to beat.

This season looks more like the one when Boston Rob finally won, the other RI one. I don't care for the concept of Redemption Island, since there's little point when the returnee is just soon voted out again. I wish they would go back to the F2 format.


----------



## Amelia

Someone at the Big Brother site where we also chat about Survivor made a list of past winners.

I think this section of the list represents the seasons I watched.    But I'm not totally sure because I don't recognize most of the names of the winners!

Survivor: Fans vs. Favorites (Season 26): John Cochran 

Survivor: Philippines (Season 25): Denise Stapley 

Survivor: One World (Season 24): Kim Spradlin 

Survivor: South Pacific (Season 23): Sophie Clarke 

Survivor: Redemption Island (Season 22): Rob Mariano 

Survivor: Nicaragua (Season 21): Jud "Fabio" Birza 

Survivor: Heroes vs. Villains (Season 20): Sandra Diaz-Twine 

Survivor: Samoa (Season 19): Natalie White​

I recognize the name of the winner of Season 16 -- Parvati -- but I'm pretty sure I didn't see season.  I think I only know her from Heroes vs. Villains.


----------



## Sarah G

Not really but since they took over CBS for tonight and The Good Wife won't be on, I suppose I'll watch the finale.


----------



## Foxfyre

Oh that's right.  Everybody set your alarm or your DVR.  The finale is tonight.


----------



## Gracie

Comes on in 3 minutes but I know who won because I cheated at survivorsucks, lol.

I am ok with the final three...and the winner. They earned being there. All three of them.

I won't say more because the west coast hasn't even watched yet since it is coming on in  4...3...2...1....


----------



## Sherry

My heart is broken for Tina...every parent's worst nightmare.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Not suprised at all. Predictable ending that was mostly deserved. 

What that gay redneck sees in Colton is a mystery on scale with why are we here. Cochran is still a bit weird but good for him. And that laura mom daughter combo is HOT


----------



## Gracie

Ok. Done. YAY!!! I was hoping for a Tyson win!! Thrilled, in fact. He PLAYED.

Monika played her ass off too.

Gervase floated, but he did stay true to his alliance. Other than that...he didn't do much.

SO glad Tina did not win and ECSTATIC that nasty Ciera got booted.

Caleb is just weird. What the hell he sees in Colton, I just don't get.


----------



## Mertex

Just as I predicted.....the one I least wanted to win won.....I should learn and root for the one I most dislike in the future.....

At the end though,  I thought of the three, Tyson deserved it the most.  I didn't like his attitude much during the whole season, but then, you have to do dirty tricks to get to the end...unless you are a floater, and he certainly wasn't a floater.  He certainly was wise to keep the immunity idols he found secret....kept the target off his back and he won the individual immunities as just the right times....you can't really take that from him.

Gervase and Monica probably didn't realize it but during their speech they were not very complimentary to the jury....the ones that are going to be voting for or against them!  What idiots.  At least Tyson didn't do that.

Next season is looking to be pretty exciting......Brains, Brawn and Beauty, oh my.......


----------



## Gracie

They should do an old, older and oldest. Just for funzies. lol


----------



## Gracie

> The one I'm glad won't win is the junkie older brother of the kid who won before. He doesn't care about his younger brother any more than he ever did or ever will. Junkies learn how to use people and once they learn that, they never let go of it whether they still use or not. Yoga instructor...bullshit artist and hateful little prick is what he is.



He said what could never get out. Bravo. And EXACTLY.
Aras needs to let Vytas go the wayside. Forever. Toxic people just toxify you.


----------



## Amelia

I wonder why they didn't do an America's Favorite this season.  Maybe because it would just have been a matter of who had the biggest twitter army?  Or maybe it would have been a weird dynamic since people may have been fans of couples and the individual votes would get split weirdly.  Surely it wasn't because of Tina and Katie's family.  That sad news didn't come out until after they already would have set up numbers for calling in for your favorite, right?

I might have had a hard time deciding between Ciera and Hayden.  Pretty sure I would have gone for Ciera.  I liked her more and more over the last several weeks.  Smart and spunky.  And she did it all without having the benefit of two other Survivor appearances under her belt.  When people come back time after time and finally win, well, duh ... of course they have some good Survivor skills.  Ciera was a natural survivor. 

But Tyson earned it in the end.  The other players made their own bed for not taking Tyson out when they could.  Like the sheep who didn't take out Boston Rob.  Gervase had the best excuse for keeping him around until near the end, and when Tyson won the last two comps he sealed the deal.  But Monica had no excuse for not flipping.  She was a comp monster but a really sucky player beyond that.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> I wonder why they didn't do an America's Favorite this season.  Maybe because it would just have been a matter of who had the biggest twitter army?  Or maybe it would have been a weird dynamic since people may have been fans of couples and the individual votes would get split weirdly.  Surely it wasn't because of Tina and Katie's family.  That sad news didn't come out until after they already would have set up numbers for calling in for your favorite, right?
> 
> I would have had a hard time deciding between Ciera and Hayden.  Pretty sure I would have gone for Ciera.  I liked her more and more over the last several weeks.  Smart and spunky.  And she did it all without having the benefit of two other Survivor appearances under her belt.  When people come back time after time and finally win, well, duh ... of course they have some good Survivor skills.  Ciera was a natural survivor.
> 
> But Tyson earned it in the end.  The other players made their own bed for not taking Tyson out when they could.  Like the sheep who didn't take out Boston Rob.  Gervase had the best excuse for keeping him around until near the end, and when Tyson won the last two comps he sealed the deal.  But Monica had no excuse for not flipping.  She was a comp monster but a really sucky player beyond that.



Great post.  Monica was a beast but a bit nutty. (Paranoid) and Gerv played second fiddle for too long.  In my opinion, he coat tail rode.


----------



## Foxfyre

So yeah.  Tyson was by far the one I wanted to win least just because he was such a jerk at times--not sharing food or whatever--but I'll have to admit he did play a brilliant game.  I was pulling for Ciera because I think she also played a shrewd game but in the end, she had to have Monica flip and Monica refused to do so.  Which could have cost Monica the win, actually, as she deserved it as much as anybody.  But unwilling to make the big more--that probably cost her.  The Jury may have agreed that she was Gervase and Tyson's 'lapdog' trying to ride their coattails instead of playing her own game.

I also was surprised that they didn't award the America's favorite prize.  Isn't that the first time ever they passed over that tradition?  But in all honesty, I don't know who deserved it the most.  My two favorites in the game were Caleb and Hayden just because they were the least annoying and seemed to be the least calculating, but then again, I have not been the best judge out there as to how Survivor would go.


----------



## BullKurtz

The mistake the alpha guys make right from the jump is building the tribe's shelter.  The sissies and chicks get all PMSed when their suggestions are rightly ignored....that's where the early alliances always come from...the weaklings who resent getting "bossed around", not caring that otherwise they'd be sleeping on the beach with the jiggers and fleas.  The smart guys go fish and forage....gets them away from the work and the gossip and makes them indispensible.   Not wise to sit around being lazy...they can be lazy out fishing and foraging and nobody is around to notice.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Ok. Done. YAY!!! I was hoping for a Tyson win!! Thrilled, in fact. He PLAYED.
> 
> Monika played her ass off too.
> 
> Gervase floated, but he did stay true to his alliance. Other than that...he didn't do much.
> 
> SO glad Tina did not win and ECSTATIC that nasty Ciera got booted.
> 
> Caleb is just weird. What the hell he sees in Colton, I just don't get.



Agree with everything you posted...just want to add, Monika....I remember the first time she played and all she could do was mention how she was a NFL wife.  Over and over.  That is all she will ever be really.  She was a challenge monster though.  Now she can go back to being a NFL wife.  Good for her.

I did not like Tina the first time she won (she pulled a coat tail ride a la Gervise). Her daughter is an idiot for not taking out Tyson when she had the chance with Haydon.  I don't buy that Calib/Colton thing at all.  He is way way to nice to be with such a despicable human being.

Laura M was a beast as well and a hell of a milf, but I cant respect her as a human being because she actually idolizes Palin.  I cant respect that and yes, part of the show is what a person is about on the inside.  Her daughter is a joke.

Gervice....ya talk too damn much.  I knew your mouth would get you in trouble and I was right.  Dumb ass.


----------



## Foxfyre

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> The mistake the alpha guys make right from the jump is building the tribe's shelter.  The sissies and chicks get all PMSed when their suggestions are rightly ignored....that's where the early alliances always come from...the weaklings who resent getting "bossed around", not caring that otherwise they'd be sleeping on the beach with the jiggers and fleas.  The smart guys go fish and forage....gets them away from the work and the gossip and makes them indispensible.   Not wise to sit around being lazy...they can be lazy out fishing and foraging and nobody is around to notice.



Have I mentioned that I love your avatar Bull?  Super cool.  

But yeah.  It always boggles my mind that these people are obviously long time Survivor fans.  Who would go on the show who isn't?  And it isn't likely that once they know they are chosen for a series that they have to get on the very next plane to report for duty.  They have some time.  If you were going on that show, wouldn't you KNOW the components of building a shelter?  Wouldn't you KNOW how to start a fire and would have practiced it until you could do it?  Wouldn't you study up on what was edible and where to look for it or how to catch it in that part of the world?  All before you even got there?  I am always amazed at how helpless some are when they arrive.

And then yeah, my immediate strategy would be to make myself so valuable for the comfort and well being of the tribe that they would not even think about voting me out at least in the early going.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> So yeah.  Tyson was by far the one I wanted to win least just because he was such a jerk at times--not sharing food or whatever--but I'll have to admit he did play a brilliant game.  I was pulling for Ciera because I think she also played a shrewd game but in the end, she had to have Monica flip and Monica refused to do so.  Which could have cost Monica the win, actually, as she deserved it as much as anybody.  But unwilling to make the big more--that probably cost her.  The Jury may have agreed that she was Gervase and Tyson's 'lapdog' trying to ride their coattails instead of playing her own game.
> 
> I also was surprised that they didn't award the America's favorite prize.  Isn't that the first time ever they passed over that tradition?  But in all honesty, I don't know who deserved it the most.  My two favorites in the game were Caleb and Hayden just because they were the least annoying and seemed to be the least calculating, but then again, I have not been the best judge out there as to how Survivor would go.



Maybe they knew Calib would win and they didnt want Colton to get anything?  lol


----------



## Foxfyre

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah.  Tyson was by far the one I wanted to win least just because he was such a jerk at times--not sharing food or whatever--but I'll have to admit he did play a brilliant game.  I was pulling for Ciera because I think she also played a shrewd game but in the end, she had to have Monica flip and Monica refused to do so.  Which could have cost Monica the win, actually, as she deserved it as much as anybody.  But unwilling to make the big more--that probably cost her.  The Jury may have agreed that she was Gervase and Tyson's 'lapdog' trying to ride their coattails instead of playing her own game.
> 
> I also was surprised that they didn't award the America's favorite prize.  Isn't that the first time ever they passed over that tradition?  But in all honesty, I don't know who deserved it the most.  My two favorites in the game were Caleb and Hayden just because they were the least annoying and seemed to be the least calculating, but then again, I have not been the best judge out there as to how Survivor would go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they knew Calib would win and they didnt want Colton to get anything?  lol
Click to expand...


Maybe.  That was a lot of folks objection to Monica--married to a pro athlete who probably had lots and lots of money.  It is our instinct to want those who are most needy as well as deserving to reap the reward.  And who among us could admire Colton?   But Caleb was personable and lovable and admirable.  I felt strongly drawn to him.  But alas, he was without alliances, so he was an easy target.


----------



## BullKurtz

Foxfyre said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mistake the alpha guys make right from the jump is building the tribe's shelter.  The sissies and chicks get all PMSed when their suggestions are rightly ignored....that's where the early alliances always come from...the weaklings who resent getting "bossed around", not caring that otherwise they'd be sleeping on the beach with the jiggers and fleas.  The smart guys go fish and forage....gets them away from the work and the gossip and makes them indispensible.   Not wise to sit around being lazy...they can be lazy out fishing and foraging and nobody is around to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I mentioned that I love your avatar Bull?  Super cool.
> 
> But yeah.  It always boggles my mind that these people are obviously long time Survivor fans.  Who would go on the show who isn't?  And it isn't likely that once they know they are chosen for a series that they have to get on the very next plane to report for duty.  They have some time.  If you were going on that show, wouldn't you KNOW the components of building a shelter?  Wouldn't you KNOW how to start a fire and would have practiced it until you could do it?  Wouldn't you study up on what was edible and where to look for it or how to catch it in that part of the world?  All before you even got there?  I am always amazed at how helpless some are when they arrive.
> 
> And then yeah, my immediate strategy would be to make myself so valuable for the comfort and well being of the tribe that they would not even think about voting me out at least in the early going.
Click to expand...


That's how Ruppert and Ozzie did it....go spear a fish and get out the water before a shark comes calling.  Remember the season when they got some chickens that got out?     City slickers who couldn't watch when it came time to snap one's neck.  They sure weren't shy when it came to eating one though.  I've eaten some rank things, but never eyeballs or worms....saw Bear Gryls eat a big gooey SPIDER on one of his shows.....I'd eat some leaves before I'd eat a spider.  That was part of Monica's charm on this season...she ate the bugs and worms and kept em down.  Dang it...I wanted her to win...oh well.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Some final thoughts on  BvW . . . I was uncomfortable watching some the jurors ask those questions to Monica - did Dawn last year set a precedent where the woman in the F3 has to bleed all over the stage to satisfy a juror and then still get few or no votes?

If Monica had won one or both of those last two ICs, I would've wanted her to win the game. As for Gervase, he really is old school like he said at the final TC, Tyson was his shield for most of the game but this is 2013, not 2000 and juries now like people that play hard. 

Ciera was doomed even at the TC before the rock . . . say she didn't go run to Tyson and his gang and blab about their plan to vote him out. She would've been stuck with Hayden, Caleb and Katie, and Katie is the only one she could've beated. And Ciera still would've probably been the fourth wheel in that alliance, although I think she could've persuaded Katie to go with a tie at F4 to get rid of one of the two guys, then lose to the one that stayed.

It was too late for Ciera last night, Tyson was immune and he was the one  to gun for. I wonder why there was no America's Choice or whatever it's called, too, and I wonder who would've won it . . . probably Ciera, Hayden, or Tyson himself. The next season's promo confuses the hell out of me - "Brains v. brawn v. beauty"??? What if you have all three qualities, or none of them?


----------



## Sherry

I hope the Brains vs Brawn vs Beauty doesn't mean that they'll be divided into 3 tribes...I don't care for that many teams.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah.  Tyson was by far the one I wanted to win least just because he was such a jerk at times--not sharing food or whatever--but I'll have to admit he did play a brilliant game.  I was pulling for Ciera because I think she also played a shrewd game but in the end, she had to have Monica flip and Monica refused to do so.  Which could have cost Monica the win, actually, as she deserved it as much as anybody.  But unwilling to make the big more--that probably cost her.  The Jury may have agreed that she was Gervase and Tyson's 'lapdog' trying to ride their coattails instead of playing her own game.
> 
> I also was surprised that they didn't award the America's favorite prize.  Isn't that the first time ever they passed over that tradition?  But in all honesty, I don't know who deserved it the most.  My two favorites in the game were Caleb and Hayden just because they were the least annoying and seemed to be the least calculating, but then again, I have not been the best judge out there as to how Survivor would go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they knew Calib would win and they didnt want Colton to get anything?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe.  That was a lot of folks objection to Monica--married to a pro athlete who probably had lots and lots of money.  It is our instinct to want those who are most needy as well as deserving to reap the reward.  And who among us could admire Colton?   But Caleb was personable and lovable and admirable.  I felt strongly drawn to him.  But alas, he was without alliances, so he was an easy target.
Click to expand...


Monica's husband is not only a ex nfl player but he is a lawyer as well.  He is an idiot but the man is a lawyer.  NOt mutually exclusive it seems.  

That is kind of why I didnt want the doctors to win, Tina, Hayden etc.  I wanted someone who never won before to win this thing.  

Eh, this season was interesting, but I am tired of returning players.  I am tired of all the food they get and I am tired of them being handed shelter.


----------



## Zona

Sherry said:


> I hope the Brains vs Brawn vs Beauty doesn't mean that they'll be divided into 3 tribes...I don't care for that many teams.



How would they know if they had brains if they weren't already on the show before....dammit!  They freaking better not bring them back again. Its annoying.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> So yeah.  Tyson was by far the one I wanted to win least just because he was such a jerk at times--not sharing food or whatever--but I'll have to admit he did play a brilliant game.  I was pulling for Ciera because I think she also played a shrewd game but in the end, she had to have Monica flip and Monica refused to do so.  Which could have cost Monica the win, actually, as she deserved it as much as anybody.  But unwilling to make the big more--that probably cost her.  The Jury may have agreed that she was Gervase and Tyson's 'lapdog' trying to ride their coattails instead of playing her own game.
> 
> I also was surprised that they didn't award the America's favorite prize.  Isn't that the first time ever they passed over that tradition?  But in all honesty, I don't know who deserved it the most.  My two favorites in the game were Caleb and Hayden just because they were the least annoying and seemed to be the least calculating, but then again, I have not been the best judge out there as to how Survivor would go.



It's really hard for us to guess who is going to win because we get to see a side of the players that the other players don't get to see.....(until after the game is over).  I think one of the reasons we didn't like Tyson is because he came across as cocky and too sure of himself.  

I would have rooted for Monica in spite of the fact that I didn't like her husband and she doesn't need the money, if she had flipped and showed that she wasn't the lap dog that Tyson might have implied she was. At the end, she did look like she was riding Tyson's coat tail, and probably why she didn't win in spite of her many individual victories.


----------



## Gracie

Ciera is a female version of Colton.  I hated her during the filming and I hated her at the reunion.

I hope they don't bring her back. Ever.

Concerning America's Favorite...I can't think of any that were my fav, except tyson. And he won. So....


----------



## BullKurtz

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they knew Calib would win and they didnt want Colton to get anything?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.  That was a lot of folks objection to Monica--married to a pro athlete who probably had lots and lots of money.  It is our instinct to want those who are most needy as well as deserving to reap the reward.  And who among us could admire Colton?   But Caleb was personable and lovable and admirable.  I felt strongly drawn to him.  But alas, he was without alliances, so he was an easy target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monica's husband is not only a ex nfl player but he is a lawyer as well.  He is an idiot but the man is a lawyer.  NOt mutually exclusive it seems.
> 
> That is kind of why I didnt want the doctors to win, Tina, Hayden etc.  I wanted someone who never won before to win this thing.
> 
> Eh, this season was interesting, but I am tired of returning players.  I am tired of all the food they get and I am tired of them being handed shelter.
Click to expand...


Brad Culpepper played 9 years in the NFL, dropped 80 pounds after he retired, and is now a successful attorney...no "idiot" does that.  And if he'd seen Gervice put his hands on Monica like he did, Gervice would still be in traction.


----------



## Amelia

Gracie said:


> Ciera is a female version of Colton.  I hated her during the filming and I hated her at the reunion.
> 
> I hope they don't bring her back. Ever.
> 
> Concerning America's Favorite...I can't think of any that were my fav, except tyson. And he won. So....





Wow, I understand someone not liking Ciera -- if someone likes Tyson then seems chances are they wouldn't like Ciera, and vice versa -- but to call her the equivalent of Colton?  That's a pretty heavy accusation.  

Ciera was patient and deliberate and never gave up.  She played well with others.  She expressed frustration when other people were too negative to other players -- like Tina with Monica.

How was she like Colton?


To me she seems much more like Caleb if I had to pick anyone in Colton's sphere to compare her to.


----------



## Mertex

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.  That was a lot of folks objection to Monica--married to a pro athlete who probably had lots and lots of money.  It is our instinct to want those who are most needy as well as deserving to reap the reward.  And who among us could admire Colton?   But Caleb was personable and lovable and admirable.  I felt strongly drawn to him.  But alas, he was without alliances, so he was an easy target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica's husband is not only a ex nfl player but he is a lawyer as well.  He is an idiot but the man is a lawyer.  NOt mutually exclusive it seems.
> 
> That is kind of why I didnt want the doctors to win, Tina, Hayden etc.  I wanted someone who never won before to win this thing.
> 
> Eh, this season was interesting, but I am tired of returning players.  I am tired of all the food they get and I am tired of them being handed shelter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brad Culpepper played 9 years in the NFL, dropped 80 pounds after he retired, and is now a successful attorney...no "idiot" does that.  *And if he'd seen Gervice put his hands on Monica like he did, Gervice would still be in traction.*
Click to expand...


Are you saying that Brad is racist?  Are you projecting your own feelings?  How would you know how Brad would respond to Gervase hugging Monica?


----------



## Mertex

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Brad Culpepper played 9 years in the NFL, dropped 80 pounds after he retired, and is now a successful attorney...no "idiot" does that.



A very rich lawyer is approached by the United Way. The man from the United Way is concerned that the lawyer made over a million dollars last year but didn't donate even a cent to a charity.

"First of all", says the lawyer, "my mother is sick and dying in the hospital, and it's not covered by healthcare. Second, I had five kids through three divorced marriages. Third, my sister's husband suddenly died and she has no one to support her four children..."

"I'm terribly sorry", says the United Way man, "I feel bad about asking for money."

The Lawyer responds, "Yeah, well if I'm not giving them any money, why should I give you any?"


----------



## Gracie

It's a game. It's a show. I don't like Ciera, Amelia. Period. No reason needed. I don't like Julia Roberts either. And no, I don't plan to explain why. It isn't necessary because it is not important.


----------



## Gracie

> That is kind of why I didnt want the doctors to win, Tina, Hayden etc. I wanted someone who never won before to win this thing.
> 
> Eh, this season was interesting, but I am tired of returning players. I am tired of all the food they get and I am tired of them being handed shelter.




Agreed.


----------



## Amelia

Gracie said:


> It's a game. It's a show. I don't like Ciera, Amelia. Period. No reason needed. I don't like Julia Roberts either. And no, I don't plan to explain why. It isn't necessary because it is not important.




Fair enough.  I was just surprised by you equating her to Colton.


----------



## Gracie

I think Bull was refering to how Gervase was berating Monika to vote the way he wanted her to vote. Ciera. And she wanted Tina out. I agree with her. Ciera couldn't do diddly squat except switch sides and snitch on everything she heard, nor win immunity unless handed to her by producers. TINA was the threat. That woman is one tough cookie. So monika was correct in wanting Tina out first. Gervase really got in her face about it, too. THAT is what Bull is talkign about. I think.


----------



## Gracie

Amelia said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game. It's a show. I don't like Ciera, Amelia. Period. No reason needed. I don't like Julia Roberts either. And no, I don't plan to explain why. It isn't necessary because it is not important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  I was just surprised by you equating her to Colton.
Click to expand...


She plays dirty. That is how she is similar to Colton. Twinsies.
And that is just my opinion and like I said...it really isn't important.


----------



## Zona

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.  That was a lot of folks objection to Monica--married to a pro athlete who probably had lots and lots of money.  It is our instinct to want those who are most needy as well as deserving to reap the reward.  And who among us could admire Colton?   But Caleb was personable and lovable and admirable.  I felt strongly drawn to him.  But alas, he was without alliances, so he was an easy target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica's husband is not only a ex nfl player but he is a lawyer as well.  He is an idiot but the man is a lawyer.  NOt mutually exclusive it seems.
> 
> That is kind of why I didnt want the doctors to win, Tina, Hayden etc.  I wanted someone who never won before to win this thing.
> 
> Eh, this season was interesting, but I am tired of returning players.  I am tired of all the food they get and I am tired of them being handed shelter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brad Culpepper played 9 years in the NFL, dropped 80 pounds after he retired, and is now a successful attorney...no "idiot" does that.  And if he'd seen Gervice put his hands on Monica like he did, Gervice would still be in traction.
Click to expand...


He is a lawyer, I give you that but did you see him trying to explain things on survivor.  2 minus 3 is 5 more than 6....or some damn thing?  He is an idiot who passed the bar.  Oh and He saw Gervase at the reunion show.  He could have manned up then but from what I saw, he only liked to push around women. 

Fuck You brad Culepepper.  The best line this season.


----------



## BullKurtz

Mertex said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monica's husband is not only a ex nfl player but he is a lawyer as well.  He is an idiot but the man is a lawyer.  NOt mutually exclusive it seems.
> 
> That is kind of why I didnt want the doctors to win, Tina, Hayden etc.  I wanted someone who never won before to win this thing.
> 
> Eh, this season was interesting, but I am tired of returning players.  I am tired of all the food they get and I am tired of them being handed shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Culpepper played 9 years in the NFL, dropped 80 pounds after he retired, and is now a successful attorney...no "idiot" does that.  *And if he'd seen Gervice put his hands on Monica like he did, Gervice would still be in traction.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Brad is racist?  Are you projecting your own feelings?  How would you know how Brad would respond to Gervase hugging Monica?
Click to expand...


STFU....he had his hands on her shoulders demanding she vote a certain way to intimidate her.  Brad would have broken his fucking neck if he'd happened upon a scene like that.


----------



## BullKurtz

Zona said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monica's husband is not only a ex nfl player but he is a lawyer as well.  He is an idiot but the man is a lawyer.  NOt mutually exclusive it seems.
> 
> That is kind of why I didnt want the doctors to win, Tina, Hayden etc.  I wanted someone who never won before to win this thing.
> 
> Eh, this season was interesting, but I am tired of returning players.  I am tired of all the food they get and I am tired of them being handed shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Culpepper played 9 years in the NFL, dropped 80 pounds after he retired, and is now a successful attorney...no "idiot" does that.  And if he'd seen Gervice put his hands on Monica like he did, Gervice would still be in traction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a lawyer, I give you that but did you see him trying to explain things on survivor.  2 minus 3 is 5 more than 6....or some damn thing?  He is an idiot who passed the bar.  Oh and He saw Gervase at the reunion show.  He could have manned up then but from what I saw, he only liked to push around women.
> 
> Fuck You brad Culepepper.  The best line this season.
Click to expand...


Got a problem with a white man who can toss you or Gervase around like a rag doll don't ya asshole?   Maybe you should post your resume next to Brad Culpepper's and we'll decide who the "idiot" is.


----------



## BullKurtz

Gracie said:


> I think Bull was refering to how Gervase was berating Monika to vote the way he wanted her to vote. Ciera. And she wanted Tina out. I agree with her. Ciera couldn't do diddly squat except switch sides and snitch on everything she heard, nor win immunity unless handed to her by producers. TINA was the threat. That woman is one tough cookie. So monika was correct in wanting Tina out first. Gervase really got in her face about it, too. THAT is what Bull is talkign about. I think.



Sure is, but these mutts never miss a chance to project their own racism on us Cons.  Difference being we're not afraid of blacks and they're terrified of blacks.  If the black man took a hard look at what party wanted him to get ahead instead of taking charity, they'd never vote for another stinkin democRAT in their life.


----------



## Foxfyre

Let's don't start dragging politics and racism and stuff into this please.  This has been a thread to discuss Survivor and we have had a good time doing that even though we don't all agree on every point.  There is no need to start ragging on each other.


----------



## BullKurtz

Foxfyre said:


> Let's don't start dragging politics and racism and stuff into this please.  This has been a thread to discuss Survivor and we have had a good time doing that even though we don't all agree on every point.  There is no need to start ragging on each other.



I agree and didn't start it....I will also not ignore taunts that I'm "racist".  Every time these rats get away with it, they're empowered to keep doing it.  Not with me around.


----------



## Zona

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Culpepper played 9 years in the NFL, dropped 80 pounds after he retired, and is now a successful attorney...no "idiot" does that.  And if he'd seen Gervice put his hands on Monica like he did, Gervice would still be in traction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a lawyer, I give you that but did you see him trying to explain things on survivor.  2 minus 3 is 5 more than 6....or some damn thing?  He is an idiot who passed the bar.  Oh and He saw Gervase at the reunion show.  He could have manned up then but from what I saw, he only liked to push around women.
> 
> Fuck You brad Culepepper.  The best line this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a problem with a white man who can toss you or Gervase around like a rag doll don't ya asshole?   Maybe you should post your resume next to Brad Culpepper's and we'll decide who the "idiot" is.
Click to expand...


Ok...be right back.  I will look for the story about Brad kicking Gervase's ass for "intimidating" his wife. 

You HATED that scene didnt ya.  LOLOL
(By the way, I cant stand Brad, fuck him and I think Gerv was a pussy for not making any moves at all in the game.  He coat tail rode.)  Not sure why you are getting racial dude.  

THIS IS NOT RACIAL, POLITICAL, PARTISAN OR ANYTHING...ITS ABOUT SURVIVOR AND PEOPLE WHO LOVE THE SHOW.  

Thanks and God bless.


----------



## Gracie

Gervase was being an asshole to Monika. Brad is an asshole. Problem is, Gervase put his hands on Monika, was threatening and Brad has every right to be angry at the bullying of his wife. And that goes for ANY man doing what Gervase did...black, white, green, purple. Keep your fucking hands to yourself. Gervase fucked up. Period.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Gervase was being an asshole to Monika. Brad is an asshole. Problem is, Gervase put his hands on Monika, was threatening and Brad has every right to be angry at the bullying of his wife. And that goes for ANY man doing what Gervase did...black, white, green, purple. Keep your fucking hands to yourself. Gervase fucked up. Period.



He touched her shoulder....ok. Some would say he went too far, obviously Brad had no problem with it and isn't he the one that matters in this particular instance?

Perhaps Gerv really didn't like Monika beacause it was her husband who voted out his niece.


----------



## Gracie

I'm surprised nobody has called on Ciera's bullshit LIES that she told Monika that Tyson "called her his lap dog", "Said mean, filthy DISGUSTING things about her" and all her other bullshit she vomited during tribal council. This is why she is like colton. She didn't play the game by outwitting or outplaying. She played it with outright lies and nobody said a word. What makes her any different than Colton? both are rotten, both suck, both tried to slime through with bullshit and lies that will be though of as truth. Except Colton admitted he was a fucktard while Ciera is sitting there feeling all indignant and the silence about her bullshit is met with silence.

Which is why I hate her fucking guts. If survivor ever brings her back, it will be my first survivor ever that I will refuse to watch.


----------



## Gracie

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gervase was being an asshole to Monika. Brad is an asshole. Problem is, Gervase put his hands on Monika, was threatening and Brad has every right to be angry at the bullying of his wife. And that goes for ANY man doing what Gervase did...black, white, green, purple. Keep your fucking hands to yourself. Gervase fucked up. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He touched her shoulder....ok. Some would say he went too far, obviously Brad had no problem with it and isn't he the one that matters in this particular instance?
> 
> Perhaps Gerv really didn't like Monika beacause it was her husband who voted out his niece.
Click to expand...



Touched? Um. No. He had both hands on her shoulders, was in her face, and VERY intimidating. Dude touch me like he touched her, he would have been writhing on the ground from my knee in his balls. Other than that instance, he was ok. He just stepped over the line that time.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gervase was being an asshole to Monika. Brad is an asshole. Problem is, Gervase put his hands on Monika, was threatening and Brad has every right to be angry at the bullying of his wife. And that goes for ANY man doing what Gervase did...black, white, green, purple. Keep your fucking hands to yourself. Gervase fucked up. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He touched her shoulder....ok. Some would say he went too far, obviously Brad had no problem with it and isn't he the one that matters in this particular instance?
> 
> Perhaps Gerv really didn't like Monika beacause it was her husband who voted out his niece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Touched? Um. No. He had both hands on her shoulders, was in her face, and VERY intimidating. Dude touch me like he touched her, he would have been writhing on the ground from my knee in his balls. Other than that instance, he was ok. He just stepped over the line that time.
Click to expand...

I felt uncomfortable a little as well, but like I said, Brad (the asshole) had no problem with it.

To me, it seems like Gerv (the coat tail rider and bragger who got his niece voted off) punked Brad in a sense?  Again, he may have done that as payback for Brad voting off his niece?

Please don't get me wrong, I do not like Gerv.  He bravado made me sick especially when he was screaming like an idiot for a win he almost single handily lost for his team.


----------



## Gracie

I agree with ya about Gervase, but not so much about his niece. HE is the one that got her voted out and Brad just followed thru with the plan. HIS (gervs)actions got her targeted.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> I'm surprised nobody has called on Ciera's bullshit LIES that she told Monika that Tyson "called her his lap dog", "Said mean, filthy DISGUSTING things about her" and all her other bullshit she vomited during tribal council. This is why she is like colton. She didn't play the game by outwitting or outplaying. She played it with outright lies and nobody said a word. What makes her any different than Colton? both are rotten, both suck, both tried to slime through with bullshit and lies that will be though of as truth. Except Colton admitted he was a fucktard while Ciera is sitting there feeling all indignant and the silence about her bullshit is met with silence.
> 
> Which is why I hate her fucking guts. If survivor ever brings her back, it will be my first survivor ever that I will refuse to watch.



Her being a liar on this show (They are all)  is not the same as Colton being a vile human being.

The only negative thing I can say about her is she made her move too late.  She could have eliminated Tyson and went with Hayden.  What did she do, run her mouth to Tyson.  I laughed as I saw her against Tyson, Monika and Gerv.  She caused that.  She got what she deserved but that doesn't make her as vile as Colton. (Her mother called her a rock star...I dont think so..)  Colton is a spoiled, out of touch racist asshole who is all about him and no one else. A bad human being.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> I agree with ya about Gervase, but not so much about his niece. HE is the one that got her voted out and Brad just followed thru with the plan. HIS (gervs)actions got her targeted.



I agree.  Add that to her calling out brad on day one.  Brad is an ego driven asshole and the combination of her calling him out, and gerv being an ass after wins, well....off she went.


----------



## Gracie

> She could have eliminated Tyson and went with Hayden. What did she do, run her mouth to Tyson.



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! SHE sunk her own chances. HERSELF.


----------



## Amelia

What did Tyson do in his first season to earn his way to the Villains tribe on his 2nd go round?

How different was he on his third try?


----------



## BullKurtz

Zona said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monica's husband is not only a ex nfl player but he is a lawyer as well.  He is an idiot but the man is a lawyer.  NOt mutually exclusive it seems.
> 
> That is kind of why I didnt want the doctors to win, Tina, Hayden etc.  I wanted someone who never won before to win this thing.
> 
> Eh, this season was interesting, but I am tired of returning players.  I am tired of all the food they get and I am tired of them being handed shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Culpepper played 9 years in the NFL, dropped 80 pounds after he retired, and is now a successful attorney...no "idiot" does that.  And if he'd seen Gervice put his hands on Monica like he did, Gervice would still be in traction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a lawyer, I give you that but did you see him trying to explain things on survivor.  2 minus 3 is 5 more than 6....or some damn thing?  He is an idiot who passed the bar.  Oh and He saw Gervase at the reunion show.  He could have manned up then but from what I saw, he only liked to push around women.
> 
> Fuck You brad Culepepper.  The best line this season.
Click to expand...


He could have "manned up" at the reunion show and what, smoked Gervase into a coma?  He's a personal injury LAWYER, moron....not about to jump that idiot in a public place.  And I don't doubt after Gervice saw what he looked like trying to mad dog Monica that he kept his head on a swivel when Brad was back around.  In case you've forgotten or are still stupid (my bet)....here's Brad Culpepper when he played Defensive Tackle for Tampa Bay....






276 pounds of bad motor scooter, dummy.


----------



## Gracie

This was a difficult challenge. They all thought they would battle as teams..blood teams. They were wrong. Threw them all for a loop. I hoped Rupert would have stayed in longer, but alas, not the case.

Frankly, I am tired of previous contestants and winners being allowed back. And quitters too.

Tyson played a good game. So did Monika. All of them did. Or tried. The two I was THRILLED to see go was Ciera and katie. If they can't win a challenge or make a move except sit around and float, they don't need to be there. However, both were new to the game. BUT, they are connected to people ALREADY GIVEN THE CHANCE. Burnett really needs to stop this second change crap. There are thousands of people who want to play...but nooooooooooo. They have to bring back people we already have seen. Enough!


----------



## Gracie

Actually, I think Gervase realized what he did and how it came across. I think he even mentioned it at the reunion. Lots happens we don't hear about, but I am betting Gervase either told Monika he was sorry he got that rambunctious, or Monika shrugged it off and Brad did as well because it IS just a game and gervase didn't really do anyting totally bad..except crow at the wrong time which got his niece kicked out. I would have liked to see her stay. I think she would have gone far.


----------



## Amelia

Ciera won a challenge.


----------



## BullKurtz

Gracie said:


> Actually, I think Gervase realized what he did and how it came across. I think he even mentioned it at the reunion. Lots happens we don't hear about, but I am betting Gervase either told Monika he was sorry he got that rambunctious, or Monika shrugged it off and Brad did as well because it IS just a game and gervase didn't really do anyting totally bad..except crow at the wrong time which got his niece kicked out. I would have liked to see her stay. I think she would have gone far.



Monica was very close to sending that boy to the medics with a set of crushed nuts...he was wide open and she was starting to get scared.....she hasn't lived with Brad Culpepper for 21 years without learning how to defend herself....she trains with a kickboxer and despite her girlie nature to get emotional, she's got a mean streak.  She showed it to Gervice when he tried to pass her on the stairs.....I about went over backwards laughing.


----------



## Gracie

Me too. I thought that hilarious, her blocking him.


----------



## BullKurtz

Gracie said:


> Me too. I thought that hilarious, her blocking him.



Here's the couple at play.....when she said "she made Brad" in a sense she did....after he retired from the NFL she changed his diet and workout regimen and got him down to the 195 pounds he was at on Survivor:


----------



## Gracie

She rocks. I like her. Sure, she got kinda weird at times on the show, but dayum...that is a LONG time to be dirty, tired, doing gameplay, challenges, hungry, etc. Who wouldn't get weird after so long?


----------



## Mertex

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Culpepper played 9 years in the NFL, dropped 80 pounds after he retired, and is now a successful attorney...no "idiot" does that.  *And if he'd seen Gervice put his hands on Monica like he did, Gervice would still be in traction.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Brad is racist?  Are you projecting your own feelings?  How would you know how Brad would respond to Gervase hugging Monica?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU....he had his hands on her shoulders demanding she vote a certain way to intimidate her.  Brad would have broken his fucking neck if he'd happened upon a scene like that.
Click to expand...


You mean you would have.....you don't know what Brad would do....quit acting as if Brad is your BFF!


----------



## Mertex

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Culpepper played 9 years in the NFL, dropped 80 pounds after he retired, and is now a successful attorney...no "idiot" does that.  And if he'd seen Gervice put his hands on Monica like he did, Gervice would still be in traction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a lawyer, I give you that but did you see him trying to explain things on survivor.  2 minus 3 is 5 more than 6....or some damn thing?  He is an idiot who passed the bar.  Oh and He saw Gervase at the reunion show.  He could have manned up then but from what I saw, he only liked to push around women.
> 
> Fuck You brad Culepepper.  The best line this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a problem with a white man who can toss you or Gervase around like a rag doll don't ya asshole?   Maybe you should post your resume next to Brad Culpepper's and we'll decide who the "idiot" is.
Click to expand...



Bwahahaha, you don't have to post your resume, we already know that you are the idiot.


----------



## BullKurtz

BTW, her technique is better than his in this pic....he's carrying his left hand a little low landing a body-shot....you can take a right-cross BIG TIME not keeping that hand up.  She's already contacted her bag when the pic is snapped....her form is damn good...her weight hasn't followed her kick, she's a little east of upright, and I would bet she could get your attention if she landed her foot on your ribs.


----------



## Mertex

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Bull was refering to how Gervase was berating Monika to vote the way he wanted her to vote. Ciera. And she wanted Tina out. I agree with her. Ciera couldn't do diddly squat except switch sides and snitch on everything she heard, nor win immunity unless handed to her by producers. TINA was the threat. That woman is one tough cookie. So monika was correct in wanting Tina out first. Gervase really got in her face about it, too. THAT is what Bull is talkign about. I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is, but these mutts never miss a chance to project their own racism on us Cons.  Difference being we're not afraid of blacks and they're terrified of blacks.  If the black man took a hard look at what party wanted him to get ahead instead of taking charity, they'd never vote for another stinkin democRAT in their life.
Click to expand...


Sure you want them to get ahead....keep telling yourself that, Kool-Aid drinker.


----------



## BullKurtz

Mertex said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Brad is racist?  Are you projecting your own feelings?  How would you know how Brad would respond to Gervase hugging Monica?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU....he had his hands on her shoulders demanding she vote a certain way to intimidate her.  Brad would have broken his fucking neck if he'd happened upon a scene like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you would have.....you don't know what Brad would do....quit acting as if Brad is your BFF!
Click to expand...


STFU ya sniveling little queer...


----------



## Mertex

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's don't start dragging politics and racism and stuff into this please.  This has been a thread to discuss Survivor and we have had a good time doing that even though we don't all agree on every point.  There is no need to start ragging on each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and didn't start it....I will also not ignore taunts that I'm "racist".  Every time these rats get away with it, they're empowered to keep doing it.  *Not with me around*.
Click to expand...


Tough guy......on a computer.....


----------



## Mertex

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU....he had his hands on her shoulders demanding she vote a certain way to intimidate her.  Brad would have broken his fucking neck if he'd happened upon a scene like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you would have.....you don't know what Brad would do....quit acting as if Brad is your BFF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU ya sniveling little queer...
Click to expand...


They already told you to take your foul mouth elsewhere....I guess you're not able to read either?


----------



## Gracie

Ok...it is turning political again, so I am bowing out.


----------



## Zona

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Culpepper played 9 years in the NFL, dropped 80 pounds after he retired, and is now a successful attorney...no "idiot" does that.  And if he'd seen Gervice put his hands on Monica like he did, Gervice would still be in traction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a lawyer, I give you that but did you see him trying to explain things on survivor.  2 minus 3 is 5 more than 6....or some damn thing?  He is an idiot who passed the bar.  Oh and He saw Gervase at the reunion show.  He could have manned up then but from what I saw, he only liked to push around women.
> 
> Fuck You brad Culepepper.  The best line this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could have "manned up" at the reunion show and what, smoked Gervase into a coma?  He's a personal injury LAWYER, moron....not about to jump that idiot in a public place.  And I don't doubt after Gervice saw what he looked like trying to mad dog Monica that he kept his head on a swivel when Brad was back around.  In case you've forgotten or are still stupid (my bet)....here's Brad Culpepper when he played Defensive Tackle for Tampa Bay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 276 pounds of bad motor scooter, dummy.
Click to expand...


Yup, he is a beast and I am sure Gerv and all the guys feared him.  






Any way, back to this season.  Why in the world did they have Colton come back? He sure as hell didnt the first time he graced us with his presence. Why no fan fav this year? Why no burning of the torches?  It was a strange season but I enjoyed it. NOW, NO MORE RETURNING PLAYERS PLEASE.


----------



## Zona

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU....he had his hands on her shoulders demanding she vote a certain way to intimidate her.  Brad would have broken his fucking neck if he'd happened upon a scene like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you would have.....you don't know what Brad would do....quit acting as if Brad is your BFF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU ya sniveling little queer...
Click to expand...


Ok.. [MENTION=45214]BullKurtzUSMC[/MENTION] I am asking you for a favor.  PLease simply stay out of here.  You sir are attempting to hijack a Survivor fan thread and since I started it a long time ago, I feel as though I have to speak up. 

If you do decide to come back, I am asking everyone in here to simply ignore anything he posts.  Its simple enough really.

We are all over the place politically (the posters) but not in here. In here, we are survivor fans and I love this thread.

See you all next season!  (Oh and Tina, I am sorry for you and your family for your loss.  I was involved in a horrible accident myself and if my seatbelt were not on, there is no way I could have survived.  I get it.)


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> This was a difficult challenge. They all thought they would battle as teams..blood teams. They were wrong. Threw them all for a loop. I hoped Rupert would have stayed in longer, but alas, not the case.
> 
> Frankly, I am tired of previous contestants and winners being allowed back. And quitters too.
> 
> Tyson played a good game. So did Monika. All of them did. Or tried. The two I was THRILLED to see go was Ciera and katie. If they can't win a challenge or make a move except sit around and float, they don't need to be there. However, both were new to the game. BUT, they are connected to people ALREADY GIVEN THE CHANCE. Burnett really needs to stop this second change crap. There are thousands of people who want to play...but nooooooooooo. They have to bring back people we already have seen. Enough!



Gracie, I think you know I am a fan of this show, but I swear to you, if I ever see Boston Rob (dammit, I threw up) on this show, I will not watch.  I mean that.

I am tired of returning players just like you are.  No more Hantz's, I love Rupert but come on, how many times are we to see him, Tina...next will be four, Coach, the specialist (dammit this vomit thing), any of them.  NO MORE RETURNING PLAYERS PLEASE...

They come into the game with an advantage (well, not in Russel's case...lol) and its not fair to the neewbs.  Lets get back to season 1.  No one we know, get their own food and shelter and no redemption island.  Woohoo.


----------



## BullKurtz

Zona said:


> Ok.. [MENTION=45214]BullKurtzUSMC[/MENTION] I am asking you for a favor.  PLease simply stay out of here.  You sir are attempting to hijack a Survivor fan thread and since I started it a long time ago, I feel as though I have to speak up.
> 
> If you do decide to come back, I am asking everyone in here to simply ignore anything he posts.  Its simple enough really.
> 
> We are all over the place politically (the posters) but not in here. In here, we are survivor fans and I love this thread.



Tell Mertex about it, there are no sacred threads here....I was happy to talk about Survivor until that freak called me a "racist".  I know you to be a racist and pleased to see me attacked and trolled.  Sweep your own porch, boy.


----------



## Gracie

Bull has said much of what I agree with (concerning discussing the show).

Just sayin'.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Bull has said much of what I agree with (concerning discussing the show).
> 
> Just sayin'.



(the only two people he referred to as "boy" are me and Gerv. He is trolling.)  Now back to ignoring him. 

Survivor rules!


----------



## BullKurtz

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull has said much of what I agree with (concerning discussing the show).
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the only two people he referred to as "boy" are me and Gerv. He is trolling.)  Now back to ignoring him.
> 
> Survivor rules!
Click to expand...


You called me back into this thread with your @BullKurtz...you don't want me to leave either...you want to test yourself against a guy who sees straight through you.  You think claiming to be black should give you room to display your own racism without getting called on it.  And you "hate" Brad Culpepper because he's a WHITE dude who'd slap you to sleep if you mouthed off to him or his wife.    You've began believing your own bullshit boy...white guys ain't afraid of black guys.  It's just that there's always 5 of ya's and you always attack from behind.  One on one, you get your ass beat more often than not.  And I know that and you don't like me knowing that.

Now go ahead and have your little "last word" snit and I'll leave you be.


----------



## Zona

Anyone looking forward to next year?  I have a bad bad feeling it will have vet players again.  Eh.  We will see.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Not on the spring show, and the cast is brand new. Over half has already been spoiled and there will be three tribes and three finalists.

Anything else I say is spoiling that but I guess it's obvious that brawn can win this game (JT, Earl, et al) and beauty can win this game (Ambuh, Natalie, et al) and brains can win the game (Bob, Cochran, et al) but what you really need is a decent social game to go along with it all.


----------



## Zona

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Not on the spring show, and the cast is brand new. Over half has already been spoiled and there will be three tribes and three finalists.
> 
> Anything else I say is spoiling that but I guess it's obvious that brawn can win this game (JT, Earl, et al) and beauty can win this game (Ambuh, Natalie, et al) and brains can win the game (Bob, Cochran, et al) but what you really need is a decent social game to go along with it all.



I hope you are right.  New players and no redemption island.  OH and Ambah wasnt that hot.....lol


----------



## Gracie

Zona said:


> Anyone looking forward to next year?  I have a bad bad feeling it will have vet players again.  Eh.  We will see.



Brains, Brawn, Beautiful. Not thrilled with the title of the next one. I just hope it is FRESH NEW people.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone looking forward to next year?  I have a bad bad feeling it will have vet players again.  Eh.  We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brains, Brawn, Beautiful. Not thrilled with the title of the next one. I just hope it is FRESH NEW people.
Click to expand...


Brains (cochran) could be fun but beauty (Parvarti...yuck) makes me sick. They are ALL about flirting to win.   That is not the point of this game but we will see.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Zona said:


> I hope you are right.  New players and no redemption island.  OH and Ambah wasnt that hot.....lol



I forgot to ask about RI, but I don't think BBB will have it, it's usually reserved for seasons with returing players, since it usually benefits them. It hasn't worked out well at all for the American version, but Laura M. lasted longer than the rest of them when she returned. I wonder why Tina wasn't shown saying to Monica that a returning player in the F3 wouldn't be able to win and cite Lil from all those years ago as an example.

I thought Amber looked a lot better on her first season, and I doubt she'll return for the winners-only season, since she's a housefrau with a couple of kids now. I'd like to see how Sandra would do, I thought her "anybody but me" game would work one time only.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Bull has said much of what I agree with (concerning discussing the show).
> 
> Just sayin'.



Except for the fact that he is able to read Brad's mind, I hope.......


----------



## Zona

My quick thoughts on Kat and Hayden.  That "romance" was totally created for the show.  They are not a damn couple.  Just saying.  Oh and Gerv is an ass.  A coat tail riding ass and I am glad he got third.  He might as well been last money wise then.  LOL


----------



## Foxfyre

Heads up everybody. . . . .

Survivor - Cagayan - 2014 - First show Wednesday - February 26

Jeff











Brains Tribe





Garrett Adelstein, 27, Pro Poker Player
Latasha Tasha Fox, 37, Accountant
Spencer Bledsoe, 21, Student
Kassandra Kass McQuillen, 41, Attorney
David Samson, 45, President  Miami Marlins
JTia Taylor, 31, Nuclear Engineer

Beauty Tribe





Jefra Bland, 22, Miss Kentucky Teen USA
Brice Johnston, 27, Social Worker
Alexis Maxwell, 21, Student
LJ McKansas, 34, Horse Trainer
Morgan McLeod, 21, Ex-NFL Cheerleader
Jeremiah Wood, 34, Male Model

Brawn Tribe





Trish Hegarty, 48, Pilates Instructor
Yung Woo Hwang, 29 Martial Arts Instructor
Sarah Lacina, 29, Police Officer
Lindsey Ogle, 29, Hairstylist
Cliff Robinson, 46, Former NBA All-Star
Tony Vlachos, 39, Police Officer


----------



## Mertex

I can hardly wait.......already started watching The Amazing Race.....and Rachel and Brandon are playing.....again.......maybe she'll be nice this time?


----------



## Gracie

I subscribed to this thread, but I may be MIA  here at USMB, off and on once it starts.


----------



## Amelia

Mertex said:


> I can hardly wait.......already started watching The Amazing Race.....and Rachel and Brandon are playing.....again.......maybe she'll be nice this time?





I kinda sorta thought maybe possibly I wanted to watch Amazing Race this season, but apparently I don't want to watch it enough to remember that the season started.  And chances are I'll forget to watch next week too.

But Survivor -- that I'll set an alarm for.


----------



## Foxfyre

For The Amazing Race fans, that thread is here.  Be sure you are subscribed:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tv-forum/313717-the-amazing-race.html#post8677479

Mr. FF and I really enjoy it too, but are not as hopelessly addicted as we are to Survivor.


----------



## Foxfyre

HEAD UP EVERYBODY!!!  The two-hour premiere of Survivor is tonight!


----------



## Gracie

I know!!! Eagerly awaiting the next 35 minutes for it to start!!


----------



## Mertex

It's off to a great start, for two teams, that is.

I thought that was really smart to vote off David....he was coming off as the brains of the team and his idea to get rid of Garrett right of the bat was not very brainy.  However, the team that is supposed to be the "brainy" team turned out to be the stupidest of them all.

First off, Garrett was wrong to put Kass on the spot....but the thing that J'Tia did (throw all the rice away) strikes me as looney-bin behavior, and that they then voted the strongest (probably not the smartest) guy off tells me that team is off to a very bad end.  

Kudos to the Beauty team, that everybody thought was going to be run over, turned out they are smarter and at least are working together.  The braun team, I expected to do well, but I like the girl cop.....not sure I like the guy cop as much.....we'll have to see how he behaves next week.

Overall, it was great......Yeah....Survivor.....you rock!


----------



## Gracie

omg. The brain team isn't very brainy. T'jia is insane. And yes, it is scarey that she is a nuclear engineer 
I don't much care for any of them on that team except the guy that is left.

LOVE Cliff and Woo.

Beauty team....meh.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Yeah, I still don't really know who's who on the other two tribes, but that "Brains" tribe is just awful. Spencer does seem to be the best of the bunch, but he is really young ... I hope he's swapped well at some point in the game. The other three are just doomed.

I thought it was strange that the NBA dude sat out that last challenge. Former pro athletes don't seem to do well in this game, and he screams merge boot. In the preview, the cop confesses to being a cop to the other cop, and she just looks at him. But Woo and Trish were the two from the "Brawn" tribe that had a traditional winner's edit so far.

Then the "Beauty" tribe, which the editors DIDN'T develop nearly as well as the other two . . . Jefra and LJ looked good, Brice will never make the merge. I expect most of them to last long, but the eventual winner might not come from that tribe.

It was nice to see all new people.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Well, if anyone thought the beauty team was going to be a bunch of airheads, that certainly isn't the case.  When it comes to plain, old, everyday common sense kind of smarts, they sure seem to have the supposedly brainy team beat.

And just because they're attractive doesn't mean they're not going to be good physical competitors also.

The brains...well, I actually feel kind of sorry for them!  What a disaster!


----------



## Gracie

Which proves being neatly put in a box and labeled is nothing but crappola, lol.


----------



## Foxfyre

Heads up everybody - Survivor is on tonight!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Missed last week. Anywhere to watch it now?


----------



## Amelia

cbs.com

Survivor - CBS.com


----------



## tonyj5

I love Survivor. It was the first of the reality shows and it is still the best.


----------



## Foxfyre

tonyj5 said:


> I love Survivor. It was the first of the reality shows and it is still the best.



Well welcome to the Survivor thread Tony.  I think it is among my favorites too, but I also look forward to the Amazing Race almost as much.

I like all the competition shows.  Can't wait for "Worst Cooks in America" that starts next week.     And I like the talent competitions.


----------



## Gracie

I wonder when Hells Kitchen will start again. Love that one. And Big Brother.
Anyway..WOOT!! Survivor tonight!


----------



## Foxfyre

Gracie said:


> I wonder when Hells Kitchen will start again. Love that one. And Big Brother.
> Anyway..WOOT!! Survivor tonight!



I like Hell's Kitchen too.  And Chopped.  And Guy and Rachel's Celebrity Cook off.  And the great Food Truck race and such and Master Chef.  Have you caught any of the Cutthroat Kitchen series on the Food Network?  Really silly but fun.

Big Brother, I'll have to admit that I've watched some as I have watched Bachelor/Bachelorette some Monday nights and Bachelor Pad is similar to Big Brother but more raunchy, but in truth, I can feel my IQ dropping when I watch some of those shows.  

Do like Biggest Loser though.  And the singing competitions.  And the dancing competitions.  And AGT.

Very seldom I'll sit down and watch any sitcom or TV drama though.    Maybe an old M.A.S.H. show or a Columbo once in awhile.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when Hells Kitchen will start again. Love that one. And Big Brother.
> Anyway..WOOT!! Survivor tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Hell's Kitchen too.  And Chopped.  And Guy and Rachel's Celebrity Cook off.  And the great Food Truck race and such and Master Chef.  Have you caught any of the Cutthroat Kitchen series on the Food Network?  Really silly but fun.
> 
> Big Brother, I'll have to admit that I've watched some as I have watched Bachelor/Bachelorette some Monday nights and Bachelor Pad is similar to Big Brother but more raunchy, but in truth, I can feel my IQ dropping when I watch some of those shows.
> 
> Do like Biggest Loser though.  And the singing competitions.  And the dancing competitions.  And AGT.
> 
> Very seldom I'll sit down and watch any sitcom or TV drama though.    Maybe an old M.A.S.H. show or a Columbo once in awhile.
Click to expand...



Big Brother....one of my favorites....I don't like Bachelor/Bachelorette....they are way not real, but Big Brother is real....they let their true selfs come out.  We found that out last year....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Just watched the first episode.  Was the most entertaining one ive seen in years.


----------



## Mertex

Well what do you know....the brainiacs finally won a challenge.  I still don't like them, especially for keeping that "nuclear engineer" who is another Brandon (Russell's nephew) ....tossing the rice.  I feel sorry for Spenser, being the only guy with three women and two of them sort of spacey.


----------



## Gracie

> Have you caught any of the Cutthroat Kitchen series on the Food Network?



Best epi was when that guy had to cook pancakes on the BACKSIDE of the pan.  
Love that show.

Now, about Survivor. I thought this was a boring epi, myself. However, sending Bryce home was a good move cuz he is SMART. Very savvy, social wise. He was dangrous. So I hope he took it the way Survivor works....which is get rid of the threats. That is a compliment to him because he COULD have done some damage.

I think the Brains are really idiots. They keep the moron that tossed the rice in the sand in a hissy fit. Dumb move. Dumb.

Nobody at this time is standing out enough for me to root for. Yet.


----------



## Foxfyre

I haven't picked any favorites yet either.  I think they're making a mistake using so much time in boring conversations with each other--they could establish the strategy with much less time allowing more  time for the contestants to talk to us like they used to so we would get to know them.  And they should do two challenges--one for reward, one for immunity.


----------



## Gracie

I think 3 tribes is just too much. Too hard to get to know ALL the players.


----------



## AquaAthena

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just watched the first episode.  Was the most entertaining one ive seen in years.



I don't watch the show, and after last nights pitiful performance of the singers on American Idol, I don't plan to watch that show again.... Their song selections did nothing to enhance what might have been a good performance. Only one has a voice I like and that is the rock singer. Long live rock -and -roll.  

I AM loving The Voice. It won an Emmy last year, and the show, singers and panel, are living up to this year's expectations.


----------



## Foxfyre

Same number of players--just split between three tribes instead of two.  I don't think it is the threeway split that makes it difficult to get to know the players though. It is not giving us enough time to get to know the players.


----------



## Mertex

AquaAthena said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the first episode.  Was the most entertaining one ive seen in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch the show, and after last nights pitiful performance of the singers on American Idol, I don't plan to watch that show again.... Their song selections did nothing to enhance what might have been a good performance. Only one has a voice I like and that is the rock singer. Long live rock -and -roll.
> 
> I AM loving The Voice. It won an Emmy last year, and the show, singers and panel, are living up to this year's expectations.
Click to expand...


American Idol lost it's appeal to me when Simon Cowell left.  He was the only one that was honest about the contestant's ability to sing and at the end it was more of a popularity contest.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the first episode.  Was the most entertaining one ive seen in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch the show, and after last nights pitiful performance of the singers on American Idol, I don't plan to watch that show again.... Their song selections did nothing to enhance what might have been a good performance. Only one has a voice I like and that is the rock singer. Long live rock -and -roll.
> 
> I AM loving The Voice. It won an Emmy last year, and the show, singers and panel, are living up to this year's expectations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American Idol lost it's appeal to me when Simon Cowell left.  He was the only one that was honest about the contestant's ability to sing and at the end it was more of a popularity contest.
Click to expand...


Well Harry has certainly been even more critical than Simon.  And it is still a popularity contest.  Always has been.  I do hate that they are allowing voting now from the beginning of the program until waiting until all the contestants have done their thing.  That underscores that the voting has nothing to do with the candidate's ability.

I think I will start a thread for the singing competitions though.  One for the cooking competitions. Etc.  That might draw in more members who are fans of those kinds of shows and limit the temptation--and I am among the guiltiest--to hijack this thread.


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay, two new threads are set up for those who are interested:

*Singing competitions*
http://www.usmessageboard.com/tv-forum/343691-the-singing-competitions-do-you-watch.html

*Cooking competitions*
http://www.usmessageboard.com/tv-forum/343704-the-cooking-competitions-do-you-watch.html

Still debating whether AGT should have its own thread.


----------



## Sherry

I'm so glad there is no redemption island this season.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sherry said:


> I'm so glad there is no redemption island this season.



Oh me too.  I like it much better without it.

I just wish they would go back to the original format.
-limited time spent on the negotiations and strategy
-more time spent on them succeeding at fire building, shelter building, foraging, fishing
-more time with one-on-ones with the survivors so we could get to know them better
-two challenges--one for reward, one for immunity


----------



## Amelia

Survivor in 9 minutes


----------



## Sherry

Merge time.


----------



## Gracie

Not on here for another 40 minutes. But I don't mind spoilers. 

I'm one of those people that reads the last page of a book before starting it. Why? Cuz I like to see what led up to the ending. I know I know. I'm weird.
I also read survivorsucks board...so I know what to look for that they are all bitching about, lol.


----------



## Sherry

Gracie said:


> Not on here for another 40 minutes. But I don't mind spoilers.
> 
> I'm one of those people that reads the last page of a book before starting it. Why? Cuz I like to see what led up to the ending. I know I know. I'm weird.
> I also read survivorsucks board...so I know what to look for that they are all bitching about, lol.



The merge doesn't happen tonight.


----------



## Gracie

Oh. Ok. Next week?

30 more minutes! And sooprise sooprise..>I haven't left for SS yet to take a peek.


----------



## Sherry

Gracie said:


> Oh. Ok. Next week?
> 
> 30 more minutes! And sooprise sooprise..>I haven't left for SS yet to take a peek.



It appears that way from the preview at the end of the show.


----------



## Gracie

I dislike, very much, Morgan, and the dreadlock chick. Blech.

The "brain" tribe should have gotten rid of Miss Toss The Rice a long time ago. She is totally worthless at ANYTHING in this game. Sheesh.


----------



## Gracie

And I dislike miss flip flop. Geez.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Not a merge next week, more like a switch. Well, Brawn ought to have the numbers on most of the new tribes, Beauty as well but Brains will probably be split up into two tribes. There are fourteen people left I think, so two tribes of seven makes the most sense.

Brains kept J'Tia long enough for her to screw up both the reward and the immunity challenges tonight and Cass in particular is getting the "swap victim outsider" edit. LJ really looks good, still the winner's edit so far.


----------



## Mertex

So glad they finally got rid of that worthless nuclear engineer......she should've gone two weeks ago.   I can't believe the Braun was ready to throw the game.....and the Brains were so bad, they wouldn't let them....that was too funny.

Well, I'm glad they're merging, because I think Spencer will have a better chance away from Kass and Tasha.  He was working so hard to help win the challenge and T'jia was just awful....she couldn't fight her way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Sherry

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Not a merge next week, more like a switch. Well, Brawn ought to have the numbers on most of the new tribes, Beauty as well but Brains will probably be split up into two tribes. There are fourteen people left I think, so two tribes of seven makes the most sense.
> 
> Brains kept J'Tia long enough for her to screw up both the reward and the immunity challenges tonight and Cass in particular is getting the "swap victim outsider" edit. LJ really looks good, still the winner's edit so far.



Yes, mixing it up...I do not like the division of 3 teams, so 2 will be better. I wonder if the cops will get split up. I can't decide yet if the male cop will be one of the villains to love or hate.


----------



## Amelia

Spoiler: comment on tonight's result before it shows on West Coast



Cliff is smart and strong.  His sports career honed his strategical insight and ability to work with others.  I don't like the male cop but I think it was a good decision to take advantage of Cliff's blind spot tonight and get him out of the game.


----------



## Gracie

I don't like the male cop. At all. I also don't much care for Dreadlock chick.

Comes on here in 2 hours. Yes, I looked at the spoiler tag, lol. But I won't comment on it cuz others on the west coast are like me...waiting.


----------



## Mertex

Well, hopefully everyone except maybe those in Hawaii have already seen tonight's episode.
It was weird how the new teams turned out....the Braun remained intact except for losing Sarah, the girl cop.  I like LJ, and I'm glad that he didn't get eliminated.  Cliff, I'm sure he's a millionaire already....not sad to see him go.


The other team is kinda mixed up....the three Brains ended up in the same team, and 3 from beauty and the girl cop.  Kinda felt sorry for Sarah (girl cop), she seems to be all alone, and she had it going with the Tony (guy cop) when she was with the Braun.

What I didn't like tonight was the food competition.  I thought it was totally unfair.  In one of the turns, they had Alexis pitted against two males...no match whatsoever.  They picked her off that pole in no time and dragged her over the finish line.  They ended up losing, but I think mostly because they had guys against gals.....


----------



## Amelia

Yeah, it was an ill-conceived food challenge.  I'm guessing not much planning went into it.  Probably they would have had some other challenge if the brain team hadn't made them need to reshuffle the tribes to get a reset so the brain team could join a team which had some rice.


In the immunity challenge, I don't think the guy cop was following the rules -- I don't think he was always holding onto the thing he was supposed to hold onto.  If his team had squeaked out a win I'd  be doing replay and then I'd be upset if I was right.  But it's moot now.  The other team won and I'm glad.


----------



## Foxfyre

Last night's episode was a little underwhelming for me.  I too agree that the food challenge was pretty much a given.  But oh well.  You would think a food reward would be nutritious foods though instead of all junk food.  

Still we watch every week just to see what will happen next.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Last night's episode was a little underwhelming for me.  I too agree that the food challenge was pretty much a given.  But oh well.  You would think a food reward would be nutritious foods though instead of all junk food.
> 
> Still we watch every week just to see what will happen next.




I know....I saw all those donuts, cookies and other sweet stuff and all I could think was, "yuck they're going to get a stomach ache from eating all that junk" considering their empty stomachs......


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's episode was a little underwhelming for me.  I too agree that the food challenge was pretty much a given.  But oh well.  You would think a food reward would be nutritious foods though instead of all junk food.
> 
> Still we watch every week just to see what will happen next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know....I saw all those donuts, cookies and other sweet stuff and all I could think was, "yuck they're going to get a stomach ache from eating all that junk" considering their empty stomachs......
Click to expand...


No kidding.  But then food isn't that much of an issue for the contestants any more is it?  Their diet may be really boring, but you don't hear them complain about being really hungry either.  But even slow starvation is hard on a body's organs and maybe there were some health concerns or liability issues?  I don't know, but the 'survivor' aspect of Survivor just doesn't seem the same to me.  Maybe the problem is me.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's episode was a little underwhelming for me.  I too agree that the food challenge was pretty much a given.  But oh well.  You would think a food reward would be nutritious foods though instead of all junk food.
> 
> Still we watch every week just to see what will happen next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know....I saw all those donuts, cookies and other sweet stuff and all I could think was, "yuck they're going to get a stomach ache from eating all that junk" considering their empty stomachs......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding.  But then food isn't that much of an issue for the contestants any more is it?  Their diet may be really boring, but you don't hear them complain about being really hungry either.  But even slow starvation is hard on a body's organs and maybe there were some health concerns or liability issues?  I don't know, but the 'survivor' aspect of Survivor just doesn't seem the same to me.  Maybe the problem is me.
Click to expand...


Looks like they are running out of ideas to keep it interesting, but their challenges seem to be getting more challenging... the food challenge last night seemed overly harsh....and dangerous, I thought for sure someone was going to get seriously hurt.  When they were struggling to get the person away from the pole, I thought someone was going to get strangled....I'm not sure that as a woman I would want to put myself in such danger -literally wrestling with a man....


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know....I saw all those donuts, cookies and other sweet stuff and all I could think was, "yuck they're going to get a stomach ache from eating all that junk" considering their empty stomachs......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding.  But then food isn't that much of an issue for the contestants any more is it?  Their diet may be really boring, but you don't hear them complain about being really hungry either.  But even slow starvation is hard on a body's organs and maybe there were some health concerns or liability issues?  I don't know, but the 'survivor' aspect of Survivor just doesn't seem the same to me.  Maybe the problem is me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like they are running out of ideas to keep it interesting, but their challenges seem to be getting more challenging... the food challenge last night seemed overly harsh....and dangerous, I thought for sure someone was going to get seriously hurt.  When they were struggling to get the person away from the pole, I thought someone was going to get strangled....I'm not sure that as a woman I would want to put myself in such danger -literally wrestling with a man....
Click to expand...


The very strong possibility of serious injury occured to me during that too.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

That reward challenge last week was unfair, but the last leg was sort of funny seeing all them try to drag Cliff like that. You'd think the show would be wide open to a liability suit with such a physical challenge but it would've been fairer with same-sex teams only.

Long time ago, weight loss reports were major spoilers but now they feed the contestants so much, they are worthless in trying to determine who goes the far and who doesn't. Cliff was just a victim of the swap and he won't be the last. I was surprised to see his tribe go to TC, but they probably won't go next time. There is a sub-plot going on between the two cops that are now on opposing tribes that can't be resolved until the merge. Sarah is in a poor position now and Tony is getting anything but a winner's edit. 

Then LJ again . . . he was getting a winner's edit again throughout last episode, always narrating and giving strategical insight confessionals. And then he has an idol, he has to go far but I want to know what's going on with Kass - her tribemates on Twitter hate her, including a few that haven't even been on a tribe with her yet. It's not a problem with the other two former Brains, just her, so does she backstab deep into the game?


----------



## Mertex

UnAmericanYOU said:


> That reward challenge last week was unfair, but the last leg was sort of funny seeing all them try to drag Cliff like that. You'd think the show would be wide open to a liability suit with such a physical challenge but it would've been fairer with same-sex teams only.
> 
> Long time ago, weight loss reports were major spoilers but now they feed the contestants so much, they are worthless in trying to determine who goes the far and who doesn't. Cliff was just a victim of the swap and he won't be the last. I was surprised to see his tribe go to TC, but they probably won't go next time. There is a sub-plot going on between the two cops that are now on opposing tribes that can't be resolved until the merge. Sarah is in a poor position now and Tony is getting anything but a winner's edit.
> 
> Then LJ again . . . he was getting a winner's edit again throughout last episode, always narrating and giving strategical insight confessionals. And then he has an idol, he has to go far but I want to know what's going on with Kass - her tribemates on Twitter hate her, including a few that haven't even been on a tribe with her yet. It's not a problem with the other two former Brains, just her, so does she backstab deep into the game?




Kass, for being a lawyer, doesn't seem to be too bright.  She's trying really hard to fit in and all she has managed to do so far is stay in the game.  She has zero personality, so I'm wondering how she'll do in this new team.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reward challenge last week was unfair, but the last leg was sort of funny seeing all them try to drag Cliff like that. You'd think the show would be wide open to a liability suit with such a physical challenge but it would've been fairer with same-sex teams only.
> 
> Long time ago, weight loss reports were major spoilers but now they feed the contestants so much, they are worthless in trying to determine who goes the far and who doesn't. Cliff was just a victim of the swap and he won't be the last. I was surprised to see his tribe go to TC, but they probably won't go next time. There is a sub-plot going on between the two cops that are now on opposing tribes that can't be resolved until the merge. Sarah is in a poor position now and Tony is getting anything but a winner's edit.
> 
> Then LJ again . . . he was getting a winner's edit again throughout last episode, always narrating and giving strategical insight confessionals. And then he has an idol, he has to go far but I want to know what's going on with Kass - her tribemates on Twitter hate her, including a few that haven't even been on a tribe with her yet. It's not a problem with the other two former Brains, just her, so does she backstab deep into the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kass, for being a lawyer, doesn't seem to be too bright.  She's trying really hard to fit in and all she has managed to do so far is stay in the game.  She has zero personality, so I'm wondering how she'll do in this new team.
Click to expand...


Probably we all know some very highly intelligent people wgi are absolutely brilliant in some things and dumb as rocks in others.  I know a lot of folks who are incredible in their understanding of science, math, complicated concepts etc., but who have zero social skills and/or common sense.  That seems to be the case in this year's group of 'brains' on Survivor.


----------



## Foxfyre

Heads up everybody.  Survivor is on tonight.


----------



## Amelia

Trying to think of a time when I've seen a middle-aged female do well on the show.  Can't think of one.  I remember Dawn, of course, but she dug her grave with each time she betrayed someone who trusted her.

Kass just made herself the underdog.  

But not the likable underdog.  

I did like her before this.  I guess I could possibly root for her if she plays smart here on out.  But tonight's play seemed more the result of paranoia than intelligence so she has a ways to go to get me to think well of her again.  And 100% of the jury is against her at the moment.


----------



## Defiant1

Amelia said:


> Trying to think of a time when I've seen a middle-aged female do well on the show.  Can't think of one.  I remember Dawn, of course, but she dug her grave with each time she betrayed someone who trusted her.
> 
> Kass just made herself the underdog.
> 
> But not the likable underdog.
> 
> I did like her before this.  I guess I could possibly root for her if she plays smart here on out.  But tonight's play seemed more the result of paranoia than intelligence so she has a ways to go to get me to think well of her again.  And 100% of the jury is against her at the moment.



Tina, Season Two


----------



## Amelia

Thanks, Def.

I didn't see that one.  First time I remember Tina is from last season.


----------



## Gracie

15 more minutes!


----------



## Foxfyre

Now I'm wondering how silly those two guys feel playing those idols.


----------



## Gracie

Kass is an idiot. Waaaa. They are against me. Eye roll.


----------



## Gracie

Spoke too soon. GREAT move by Kass. LOL!!!
And both guys using the idol and it wasn't even needed. Double LOL.


----------



## syrenn

Foxfyre said:


> Now I'm wondering how silly those two guys feel playing those idols.



That just cracked me up!!!


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I don't think it was so silly, Jeffra isn't a classic merge boot by any measure.  What targeting her after Tony shot off his mouth about his "tribe idol" told me about the other tribe was that they knew to hedge their bets regardless. Sarah should've know better than to ever flaunt being the "swing vote", because it only takes to flip and target you.

At least now I see why they hate Kass and I think LJ and some of the others realize the way to handle her is to let her think she's in charge.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Kass is an idiot. Waaaa. They are against me. Eye roll.




Yeah....she (Kass) doesn't do much for me.  She flipped on her promise just to get back at Sarah.  Wait until Trish finds out Kass wanted to get rid of her, and Sarah was the one that didn't want them to vote on Trish......I'm sure someone will tell her.....Don't think Tony and the rest are going to embrace Kass like she thinks they will, they used her and she's not special to them anymore.....maybe they will, Survivors always surprise me and end up doing things you think they are too smart not to do....

As for Sarah.....she overplayed her hand.  She was the deciding vote, until she started acting it out....nobody likes someone that thinks they run the place and I knew she was at risk when she started duking it out with Kass rather than trying intelligently to get her to trust her.  Getting rid of Trish would have been a good way for her to get Kass to trust her and they would have had the numbers to get rid of Tony and anybody else from the smaller tribe later....she messed up royally.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I wonder what's up with the new idol Jeff referred to...the one with special or "different" powers?

I wonder if it gives you advantages in challenges, something like that. I sure hope someone finds it so we can find out what it is.


----------



## Amelia

After Kass' defection, I have found myself rooting for Spencer and LJ on this episode.

Since LJ is on Tony's team, I'm rooting a little harder for Spencer.  

Tasha next.

Then Jeffra.  



For now.


----------



## Mertex

Well, Kass didn't play her cards right tonight, just like Sarah didn't last week.

Kass was the swing vote and she decided to stay with her new alliance, but, next week they won't need her vote and she doesn't do that well in immunity challenges....she's not as valuable anymore.

Spenser is a target now, but lucky him, he found the immunity idol after being rather careless and leaving it with his pants for Woo to find.  He should have memorized it and destroyed it or hidden it, but carrying it around was not wise.  He's lucky that he was able to find the idol without anybody seeing him, so he's at least safe for another week....  Unless LJ decides that maybe Tony is the biggest threat to him....I hope he's (Tony) the next to go.

I wasn't sorry to see Morgan go....such an arrogant person, can't believe she thinks so highly of herself, her beauty...it will only carry her so far, and in Survivor, it didn't carry her to the end.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I still don't know about the HII with super powers - the one Spencer found was just a regular one. I think he was taken off-guard when he discovered Woo stalking him but it seems like he found it without anybody seeing him, particulary Kass, who was standing right there.

Morgan's vote was easy for the other tribe, since she never did anything but sleep and eat at camp - someone drew on her ballot a stick figure sleeping under her name.

I think next week either Spencer  or Tasha  goes, only because both Tony and Trish hate Kass with a passion, implying that she backstabs them both late in the game. Spnecer could be caught not playing his idol, or they could split the votes and then Tasha goes. Somehow, Kass has managed to alienate almost all of her tribemates except for a few people that are either in F2 or sitting next to Kass at that time and they're not saying anything about any of it.


----------



## Gracie

Kass is too cold. Even if she made it to the end, that standoffishness will be her doom.

Morgan is not that pretty. She has big knockers but a weak chin. She was and is worthless.

Spencer has a bit of a temper. He needs to be careful because nobody likes a sore loser.

The rest? Meh. I love Woo. I hope he wins!


----------



## Amelia

UnAmericanYOU said:


> I still don't know about the HII with super powers - the one Spencer found was just a regular one. I think he was taken off-guard when he discovered Woo stalking him but it seems like he found it without anybody seeing him, particulary Kass, who was standing right there.
> 
> Morgan's vote was easy for the other tribe, since she never did anything but sleep and eat at camp - someone drew on her ballot a stick figure sleeping under her name.
> 
> I think next week either Spencer  or Tasha  goes, only because both Tony and Trish hate Kass with a passion, implying that she backstabs them both late in the game. Spnecer could be caught not playing his idol, or they could split the votes and then Tasha goes. Somehow, Kass has managed to alienate almost all of her tribemates except for a few people that are either in F2 or sitting next to Kass at that time and they're not saying anything about any of it.





Tony and Trish hate Kass with a passion?  Where did you see that?  Was that in the preview for next week?  I missed the very end.


----------



## Foxfyre

I'm seeing Kass as becoming a likely choice to go to the final three with.  I can see those who are really playing the game utilizing her skills to help them get there on the theory that she will have alienated enough people that she won't be able to get jury votes.  Sometimes it is the most beloved who are far bigger threats than the most capable.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Amelia said:


> After Kass' defection, I have found myself rooting for Spencer and LJ on this episode.
> 
> Since LJ is on Tony's team, I'm rooting a little harder for Spencer.
> 
> Tasha next.
> 
> Then Jeffra.
> 
> 
> 
> For now.



Yeah, I'm taking a liking to Spencer.  I do like Tony, also, though.   LJ is kind of boring.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I still don't get what special powers the hidden immunity idol has?  There's another one out there, isn't there.  They haven't found the one with special powers.  The one Spencer found is just a regular one.

Hmmm.


----------



## Gracie

Woo is ninja with a dash of Sonic Hedgehog! 

GO WOO!!


----------



## Amelia

I haven't given Woo much consideration one way or the other.  I was mildly annoyed that he caused a potential problem for Spencer.  So far the main problem with Woo would be that he's on Tony's team.  Maybe I'll figure out a way to separate him from Tony so I can appreciate him better.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

What I meant was that on Twitter, the survivors have been posting negative tweets about Kass throughout the show and it was understandable why J'Tia and that first Brain guy voted out hated her, then later I could see why Tasha and Spencer were still angry at her but both Tony and Trish are doing it with more and more intensity, and I don't see a reason they would still be angry with her yet.

She may be just unlikeable, but they're both too bitter. Come to think of it, the two jury members so far are still angry with her, indicating that they *probably* didn't meet in the Losers Lodge, or it could be all an act, but I doubt it . . . then there was Spencer's tweet at the merge episode that's still up when he tweeted: "there goes five jury votes" at Kass.

So I wonder how this is all going down. There's a semi-solid spoiler next week that a Brain goes, but then there's also one on a Beauty and one on Tony, Just for argument's sake, say Kass, LJ, Jefra, Woo, and Trish are the F5, which could come to fruition . . . maybe Kass votes with LJ/Jefra, the two old Beauties against Trish/Woo. That's just one scenario.

I'm also still wondering what's up with that super-strong II and what it actually is. The two theories I've heard is that it could either allow the holder and an ally immunity if used or it could be used after the votes are read. Both powers would make the thing almost invincible, but the show went out of their way to tell that the one Spencer found was just an ordinairy one. He could be voted out with that idol still in his pocket or misuse it somehow next week or the week after.  Some think Kass lies to Spencer and Kasha and then they throw the votes to someone else. Then, some think that next week, Tony goes because it's doubtful he makes it much farther from what he says on twitter and his edit. 

It's supposed to be a F2 this time, but nobody anticipated that. I hope it's not Kass/anybody else in F2 because it would be a sweep. I'd normally think Woo was there, because the early jurors don't seem to say much to him or about him, but he's a quiet, reflective person.


----------



## Gracie

Woo rocks. He is funny, seems to be a major fan and knows the ins and outs, doesn't hesitate to switch sides (he agreed to vote out the black dude and they were buds). 
I am rooting for Woo because he is just likable and knows how to play to win, not make best buds.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Woo rocks. He is funny, seems to be a major fan and knows the ins and outs, doesn't hesitate to switch sides (he agreed to vote out the black dude and they were buds).
> I am rooting for Woo because he is just likable and knows how to play to win, not make best buds.




I guess I don't see what you see in Woo, Gracie.  I don't like the way he acted when he went spying on Spencer....maybe because I like Spencer.  He hasn't done anything to make him think he's great while Spenser was able to stay alive through that awful J'Tia woman, and Kass....

I still like LJ, he's cute and quiet.  Trish and Tony....they can go....don't care for either one.


----------



## Amelia

UnAmericanYOU said:


> What I meant was that on Twitter, the survivors have been posting negative tweets about Kass throughout the show and it was understandable why J'Tia and that first Brain guy voted out hated her, then later I could see why Tasha and Spencer were still angry at her but both Tony and Trish are doing it with more and more intensity, and I don't see a reason they would still be angry with her yet.
> 
> She may be just unlikeable, but they're both too bitter. Come to think of it, the two jury members so far are still angry with her, indicating that they *probably* didn't meet in the Losers Lodge, or it could be all an act, but I doubt it . . . then there was Spencer's tweet at the merge episode that's still up when he tweeted: "there goes five jury votes" at Kass.
> 
> So I wonder how this is all going down. There's a semi-solid spoiler next week that a Brain goes, but then there's also one on a Beauty and one on Tony, Just for argument's sake, say Kass, LJ, Jefra, Woo, and Trish are the F5, which could come to fruition . . . maybe Kass votes with LJ/Jefra, the two old Beauties against Trish/Woo. That's just one scenario.
> 
> I'm also still wondering what's up with that super-strong II and what it actually is. The two theories I've heard is that it could either allow the holder and an ally immunity if used or it could be used after the votes are read. Both powers would make the thing almost invincible, but the show went out of their way to tell that the one Spencer found was just an ordinairy one. He could be voted out with that idol still in his pocket or misuse it somehow next week or the week after.  Some think Kass lies to Spencer and Kasha and then they throw the votes to someone else. Then, some think that next week, Tony goes because it's doubtful he makes it much farther from what he says on twitter and his edit.
> 
> It's supposed to be a F2 this time, but nobody anticipated that. I hope it's not Kass/anybody else in F2 because it would be a sweep. I'd normally think Woo was there, because the early jurors don't seem to say much to him or about him, but he's a quiet, reflective person.





This is not a spoiler thread.  

   I was afraid that was the direction you were heading.    I purposely don't go to sites which have Survivor spoilers.  So far this thread has been mostly free of them. 

/unsubscribed


----------



## Gracie

I loved how he snuck up on Spencer! That is how the game is played. If you want to win a million bucks, you have to do stuff to get there at the final. And I liked Spencer but he was stupid to put it in his pants. He has made some mistakes. He also has a smidge of a temper he doesn't bother to hide. 
I like LJ too. I wouldn't mind seeing him get to the finale either. The rest are just meh, to me.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I loved how he snuck up on Spencer! That is how the game is played. If you want to win a million bucks, you have to do stuff to get there at the final. And I liked Spencer but he was stupid to put it in his pants. He has made some mistakes. He also has a smidge of a temper he doesn't bother to hide.
> I like LJ too. I wouldn't mind seeing him get to the finale either. The rest are just meh, to me.




Yes, Spenser was dumb to carry the clue around with him and leave it unattended...that was plain stupid, but Woo celebrated a bit too much for my taste.  I don't like it when they act like jr high kids, and Woo did that.  Spenser is more subdued, a little wet behind the ears, but he seems like a nice kid.  

LJ is a tad smoother....I hope he continues to stay in and go to the end.  None of the women seem worthy to me so far.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

None of those were spoilers, except for F2 mess and that is still speculation (not verified). There have been scores of fake spoilers this year, like there was a F3 of J'Tia and two other women. It looks like there will be further pagonging just because of the way it is structured. It's all speculation at this point, all of it.


----------



## Gracie

Meh. Let her flounce out.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I tried to tell you it was speculation. I really didn't see the LJ boot coming, and I didn't know until about ten minutes into the episode. I wanted a Tony boot, and at least I don't think he wins because he got a terrible edit again tonight.

Kass' bothers me because she went way under the radar and all she did this time was to provide insight into blindsiding (but "not yet"). I HOPE the F2 isn't Kass/Tony because that is a hard choice to make IMO.

LJ's edit had been going south and tonight he seemed just oblivious, and he paid for it. Now Woo falls out of a tree, but his edit is similar to Bob's, the old science teacher from years back that won big against a goat. Also, Trish gets a good edit, but I still don't think Tasha will make it ( would've asked her about winning immunity) and Spencer's isn't "heroic" enough. I think a woman wins in the end the more I think about the edits . . . Jeremiah is still almost invisible, and they tend to show men that make it late in the game a lot more than they feature Jeremiah or Woo so far.


----------



## Mertex

I was sorry to see LJ go tonight.  He was so trusting....too bad he had to be the scapegoat for the others to see that Tony is playing them.

I'm glad that Spenser was able to escape going home and Tasha was safe...too bad that LJ didn't take the time to talk to her when she wanted to talk to him....she might have clued him that Tony was really running the show....it seems like none of them have been able to figure it out, yet.


----------



## Gracie

They aren't a very smart group, that's for sure. Woo is a huge survivor fan, so he should have known Tony was lying..or at least talked to LJ. Major mistake on Woo's part. But..I am still rooting for him...or Natasha. I like her. The rest are "meh". Well, except for Tony. He IS playing hard. And that is what survivor is all about. But it also means playing hard and not making enemies at the same time.


----------



## Gracie

Tony is playing hard, that's for sure.

Still rooting for Woo or Natasha.


----------



## Mertex

Well, Jeremiah wasn't one of my favorites, so I didn't care that they voted him out....but, it makes it harder for Spenser and Tasha - now reduced to two, unless Kass, Trish and Jefra realize that Tony is using them and vote him out.  The fact that he found the special immunity idol is going to make it doubly hard for them to get rid of him....argh.........they can't even blindside him......argh.......

Of the ones that are left, my favorites are Spenser/Tasha.....but it looks like they are going to be voted out unless they get immunity or find the next immunity idol.


----------



## Gracie

If tony makes it to final two...I would vote for Tony. He is playing the game..and that's what it is all about.

There is something about Spencer that I just don't like. Don't know what. Vibes, I guess.
If it were natasha and Tony that would be hard. Natashs probably because she is winning challenges. If it is woo and tony...probably tony even though I like woo. Why tony? Because he is playing harder than Woo even though I like woo. So in essence..the hardest playing player that gets to the end gets my vote. I think.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> If tony makes it to final two...I would vote for Tony. He is playing the game..and that's what it is all about.


Yep, you gotta hand it him, he's playing all of them.....not the most likable in the "social" arena, though.



> There is something about Spencer that I just don't like. Don't know what. Vibes, I guess.
> If it were natasha and Tony that would be hard. Natashs probably because she is winning challenges. If it is woo and tony...probably tony even though I like woo. Why tony? Because he is playing harder than Woo even though I like woo. So in essence..the hardest playing player that gets to the end gets my vote. I think.



He's young and he celebrates too openly and rashly....that bothers me about him, but I like him, he's not conniving like Tony. I think you mean Latasha....I didn't like her when she was protecting J'Tia.....but she is a strong player and has certainly earned the respect and fear from the others.  Trisha, Kass and Jefra are all just being carried...they haven't done anything worthy of winning, so yes, any of them going against Tony, he definitely would be the one that should win.  Woo hasn't done much either....don't care too much for him.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I don't see an easy way to get rid of Tony right now. I saw the previews where it showed Spencer trying to make Tony even more paranoid than he already is, but it looks like next week Tasha or Spencer go, whoever doesn't have immunity.

I'm beginning to wonder if that II that he found tonight (and I think it's waaaaaay too powerful) is going to be played after Tasha and Spencer have gone, when the remaining members are Kass, Jefra, Trish, Woo and Tony. Tony plays that idol and then whoever he voted for leaves, and a wild guess would be Woo or Trish. Of course, this could happen earlier if Spence or Tash goes on an immunity run but now I finally can see how Tony lasts as long as he does. 

I hope it's not a F2 goat showdown between Tony/Kass - I'd rather see bear/bear (Trish/Woo/Spencer/Tasha) or even bear/bunny (Jefra). If Jefra is at the end with one of those two goats, the bunny can always beat a goat.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well now we know the special powers that the mysterious immunity idol has and Tony is brilliant.  

I was sorry to see Jeremiah go as I liked him, but oh well.  Somebody has to go every week.  I was glad Woo wasn't voted off.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

That is an amazingly powerful idol!  How often have we seen someone play their hidden immunity idol  when it wasn't necessary. This one, no need to throw it away like that.  Of course, it may save you one week and then you can be voted out the next.  You still need to play the game, even with an awesome advantage like that in hand.

I'm liking Tony and Spencer. Probably Tony because he works hard at the game.  Spencer is more likeable but doesn't necessarily deserve to win over Tony.  They need to start winning the immunity challenges, especially Tony!  Has he ever won one?  The longer he can hang onto that idol without having to play it, the greater his odds of getting to the end.  Obviously.


----------



## Gracie

Spencer has a bit of a temper. 

Tony gets paranoid, but hell, players always do. The floaters don't worry so much because they are firmly attached to groin hairs. Like Trish. And Jeffra. And Kass.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Gracie said:


> Spencer has a bit of a temper.
> 
> Tony gets paranoid, but hell, players always do. The floaters don't worry so much because they are firmly attached to groin hairs. Like Trish. And Jeffra. And Kass.



lol  "firmly attached to groin hairs"  I like that.   I never like to see the groin-hair clingers win.  I like to see the players win.


----------



## Gracie

Tony is rockin' it with idols and Tasha is rockin' it in challenges. I'm glad Woo is still in there too. Jefra isn't a very good player but I dislike Cass very much, and Trish a close second. Spencer still sulks too much.

Final three..Woo, Tony, Tasha


----------



## Mertex

Looks like next week is going to be interesting....Tony nearly has it sewed up....with one idol he can play before, and one he can play after the votes are cast...he can't very well lose.
But, he may need to take Trish or Kass to the end in order to win...I don't think one person in the jury likes him.  However, I've seen the jury vote for someone they didn't like when they realize the person played a good game, and Tony is playing all of them.


I felt bad for Spenser, after spending his $500, he ended up with a white rock....he's just not as savvy a player as Tony...oh well, he managed to stay on another week, he's going to have to come up with a miracle to stay one more week....and Tasha, can she keep winning immunity, if she can pull it off again, she may very well be in the final three, she deserves it a lot more than Trish/Woo or Kass, and has won a whole lot more than Tony.


----------



## Gracie

I would be ok with a Tasha win.


----------



## Howey

I'm so glad Spencer made it through. I'd love to see him and Tasha get to the final four. Tony? Hate him as much as I did Russell Hantz.


----------



## Foxfyre

Tasha is amazing in the immunity challenes - 3 in a row now isn't it?

I don't dislike Tony.  He's actually playing a smart game and I think the other players might be inclined to reward him for that if he makes it to the final 3.  He doesn't say crappy things about the others like Russell did, and hasn't really been all that underhanded or mean to anybody.


----------



## Gracie

Tasha or Tony. I would be ok with either one. I like Woo's personality but so far, he is not making major moves.


----------



## Mertex

Howey said:


> I'm so glad Spencer made it through. I'd love to see him and Tasha get to the final four. Tony? Hate him as much as I did Russell Hantz.




Tony's ways are a bit annoying, but nothing like Russell.  That Russell made it to the final and didn't win just shows how *too much* can be too much....I don't think Tony has reached that point.  

Tasha has been a tough player and if she and Tony made it to the end she would win.  Unfortunately, the floaters will carry Tony to the end, and they are worse.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad Spencer made it through. I'd love to see him and Tasha get to the final four. Tony? Hate him as much as I did Russell Hantz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony's ways are a bit annoying, but nothing like Russell.  That Russell made it to the final and didn't win just shows how *too much* can be too much....I don't think Tony has reached that point.
> 
> Tasha has been a tough player and if she and Tony made it to the end she would win.  Unfortunately, the floaters will carry Tony to the end, and they are worse.
Click to expand...


I'm not so sure Tasha would win though she would probably get some votes.  She has been great in the immunity challenges and she is a pleasant and likable person.  But she hasn't played the game like Tony has.  She hasn't made the big moves or taken the big risks.  Tony has.  And if the person isn't a reprehensible a-hole in the process, the jury tends to reward that kind of skill.  Remember Richard Hatch was not the most lovable guy in the first Survivor, but the jury rewarded him with the win because he was the smartest player that year.  Ditto Boston Rob the year he won.


----------



## Gracie

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad Spencer made it through. I'd love to see him and Tasha get to the final four. Tony? Hate him as much as I did Russell Hantz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony's ways are a bit annoying, but nothing like Russell.  That Russell made it to the final and didn't win just shows how *too much* can be too much....I don't think Tony has reached that point.
> 
> Tasha has been a tough player and if she and Tony made it to the end she would win.  Unfortunately, the floaters will carry Tony to the end, and they are worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure Tasha would win though she would probably get some votes.  She has been great in the immunity challenges and she is a pleasant and likable person.  But she hasn't played the game like Tony has.  She hasn't made the big moves or taken the big risks.  Tony has.  And if the person isn't a reprehensible a-hole in the process, the jury tends to reward that kind of skill.  Remember Richard Hatch was not the most lovable guy in the first Survivor, but the jury rewarded him with the win because he was the smartest player that year.  Ditto Boston Rob the year he won.
Click to expand...


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Shaitra

Last night's show was great.  Tony annoys me sometimes but overall I like him.  He is definitely playing a smart game.  Tasha is doing great in the challenges.  I wouldn't mind seeing Tasha, Tony and Woo as the three finalists at all.


----------



## Foxfyre

Shaitra said:


> Last night's show was great.  Tony annoys me sometimes but overall I like him.  He is definitely playing a smart game.  Tasha is doing great in the challenges.  I wouldn't mind seeing Tasha, Tony and Woo as the three finalists at all.



Right now that is my preference too.  Tasha, Tony, and Woo as the final three.  And I could be happy for whoever got the win.


----------



## Gracie

That ^^


----------



## Gracie

And remember....they all think he is in construction with no clue he is a cop...so he is thinking like a cop. Once they all find out, it will fall into place he played the way he did cuz that is what he does NOT playing a game. It's his job.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad Spencer made it through. I'd love to see him and Tasha get to the final four. Tony? Hate him as much as I did Russell Hantz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony's ways are a bit annoying, but nothing like Russell.  That Russell made it to the final and didn't win just shows how *too much* can be too much....I don't think Tony has reached that point.
> 
> Tasha has been a tough player and if she and Tony made it to the end she would win.  Unfortunately, the floaters will carry Tony to the end, and they are worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure Tasha would win though she would probably get some votes.  She has been great in the immunity challenges and she is a pleasant and likable person.  But she hasn't played the game like Tony has.  She hasn't made the big moves or taken the big risks.  Tony has.  And if the person isn't a reprehensible a-hole in the process, the jury tends to reward that kind of skill.  Remember Richard Hatch was not the most lovable guy in the first Survivor, but the jury rewarded him with the win because he was the smartest player that year.  Ditto Boston Rob the year he won.
Click to expand...



Yes, you are right...there have been times when a person, regardless of how slick they were in lying and back stabbing, was still given the win....but, like  Russell Hantz, they were so mad at him they didn't vote for him at the end.

His manipulative, cunning and emotionally abusive demeanor, especially towards the women (who he alternately insulted and charmed) enabled him to make it to the Final Tribal Council on two separate occasions. But it also caused him to receive the ire of the Jury, denying him of the title of Sole Survivor.
Russell Hantz - Survivor Wiki

True, that Tony is not that despicable, but LJ and Sarah are really disgusted with him, and almost everyone voted out after them, was because of Tony....no telling whether or not some of them can hold a grudge and overlook his playing skills.

I have no problem with Tony winning, but someone that uses the kinds of lies he does, I don't feel like they are playing the "social" part that well whereas Tasha hasn't really alienated anyone so far.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

All Tasha has done is win immunity challenges.  And I suspect her luck in that regard is due to run out.  She doesn't really play the game other than that. And Woo...what exactly has Woo done?  Nothing that I can think of.

The one thing that came to my mind is that this would have been kind of a boring season without Tony.  He is running this game. And even though I tend to dislike cops, I like Tony.  He's ALIVE. Most of the others seem kind of dead. They like to lay around in the water and think that they have the numbers so they don't have to do anything. Boring.

I CAN'T WAIT to see their faces when they think they're voting out Tony and he plays that special immunity idol AFTER the votes are read! And one of them is voted out instead! That's going to be a riot.

Yep, Tony IS this season of Survivor.  I hope he wins.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony's ways are a bit annoying, but nothing like Russell.  That Russell made it to the final and didn't win just shows how *too much* can be too much....I don't think Tony has reached that point.
> 
> Tasha has been a tough player and if she and Tony made it to the end she would win.  Unfortunately, the floaters will carry Tony to the end, and they are worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure Tasha would win though she would probably get some votes.  She has been great in the immunity challenges and she is a pleasant and likable person.  But she hasn't played the game like Tony has.  She hasn't made the big moves or taken the big risks.  Tony has.  And if the person isn't a reprehensible a-hole in the process, the jury tends to reward that kind of skill.  Remember Richard Hatch was not the most lovable guy in the first Survivor, but the jury rewarded him with the win because he was the smartest player that year.  Ditto Boston Rob the year he won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right...there have been times when a person, regardless of how slick they were in lying and back stabbing, was still given the win....but, like  Russell Hantz, they were so mad at him they didn't vote for him at the end.
> 
> His manipulative, cunning and emotionally abusive demeanor, especially towards the women (who he alternately insulted and charmed) enabled him to make it to the Final Tribal Council on two separate occasions. But it also caused him to receive the ire of the Jury, denying him of the title of Sole Survivor.
> Russell Hantz - Survivor Wiki
> 
> True, that Tony is not that despicable, but LJ and Sarah are really disgusted with him, and almost everyone voted out after them, was because of Tony....no telling whether or not some of them can hold a grudge and overlook his playing skills.
> 
> I have no problem with Tony winning, but someone that uses the kinds of lies he does, I don't feel like they are playing the "social" part that well whereas Tasha hasn't really alienated anyone so far.
Click to expand...


But don't you think the 'lies' are just playing the game?  It is after all the kind of game that you have to manipulate and fool people to your own advantage because somebody has to be eliminated every week until the final three.   So other winners have done it.  And those who have done it the most effectively without violating too much trust or without pissing too many folks off have been rewarded by the jury.

I used to just shake my head at the heavy religious demonstrations in some previous seasons where various candidates were appealing to a higher power to help them.  I have to wonder about a higher power that would help folks scheme, manipulate, cheat, and lie their way to success.    But that ultimately is the very nature of Survivor.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Yep, there is only ONE SURVIVOR.  Outwit, outlast, outplay.  I don't think the purpose of going on Survivor is to try and impress everyone with your high moral character.  It's A GAME.  And many games involve "tricking" the other players. Doesn't mean you're a bad person if you deceive someone in a game like this where deception is pretty much a standard, and really...acceptable...method of getting ahead.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure Tasha would win though she would probably get some votes.  She has been great in the immunity challenges and she is a pleasant and likable person.  But she hasn't played the game like Tony has.  She hasn't made the big moves or taken the big risks.  Tony has.  And if the person isn't a reprehensible a-hole in the process, the jury tends to reward that kind of skill.  Remember Richard Hatch was not the most lovable guy in the first Survivor, but the jury rewarded him with the win because he was the smartest player that year.  Ditto Boston Rob the year he won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right...there have been times when a person, regardless of how slick they were in lying and back stabbing, was still given the win....but, like  Russell Hantz, they were so mad at him they didn't vote for him at the end.
> 
> His manipulative, cunning and emotionally abusive demeanor, especially towards the women (who he alternately insulted and charmed) enabled him to make it to the Final Tribal Council on two separate occasions. But it also caused him to receive the ire of the Jury, denying him of the title of Sole Survivor.
> Russell Hantz - Survivor Wiki
> 
> True, that Tony is not that despicable, but LJ and Sarah are really disgusted with him, and almost everyone voted out after them, was because of Tony....no telling whether or not some of them can hold a grudge and overlook his playing skills.
> 
> I have no problem with Tony winning, but someone that uses the kinds of lies he does, I don't feel like they are playing the "social" part that well whereas Tasha hasn't really alienated anyone so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But don't you think the 'lies' are just playing the game?*  It is after all the kind of game that you have to manipulate and fool people to your own advantage because somebody has to be eliminated every week until the final three.   So other winners have done it.  And those who have done it the most effectively without violating too much trust or without pissing too many folks off have been rewarded by the jury.
Click to expand...


*I do*, and that's the trick....not pissing off too many folks.  Russell was so despicable and thought he was smarter than everybody else and the jury showed him he wasn't.  Like I said, Tony hasn't reached that point yet, although when he is talking to the audience he does come across a tad arrogant.  And, a lot depends on the character of the jury, some will hold a grudge, but most reasonable people will acknowledge that being played was part of the game and do reward the one that was able to do it more skillfully.




> I used to just shake my head at the heavy religious demonstrations in some previous seasons where various candidates were appealing to a higher power to help them.  I have to wonder about a higher power that would help folks scheme, manipulate, cheat, and lie their way to success.    But that ultimately is the very nature of Survivor.



I agree, it seems like it is mostly done for show.  Although, we are told to pray at all times, it would seem rather contradictory to pray and then go and lie...I know it's the nature of the game, but it seems controversial to one's true character.  I guess I would make a lousy Survivor...wouldn't be able to pacify my conscience....


----------



## Mertex

Kooshdakhaa said:


> All Tasha has done is win immunity challenges.  And I suspect her luck in that regard is due to run out.  She doesn't really play the game other than that. And Woo...what exactly has Woo done?  Nothing that I can think of.
> 
> The one thing that came to my mind is that this would have been kind of a boring season without Tony.  He is running this game. And even though I tend to dislike cops, I like Tony.  He's ALIVE. Most of the others seem kind of dead. They like to lay around in the water and think that they have the numbers so they don't have to do anything. Boring.
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT to see their faces when they think they're voting out Tony and he plays that special immunity idol AFTER the votes are read! And one of them is voted out instead! That's going to be a riot.
> 
> Yep, Tony IS this season of Survivor.  I hope he wins.



But you can't really say that remaining likeable and agreeable is not playing the game.  There are many strategies to be used, and the one that is able to remain without pissing everyone off to the point they hate them didn't play that well either.  And winning challenges is part of the game...that is what keeps you in the game.  Those that never win challenges and never make moves are called floaters, and I don't think you can put Tasha in that category.


----------



## Gracie

I think Tasha would have made more moves if the odds were in her favor but unfortunately, things did not fall into place for her at the right times. And that is what this game is all about. Outwit, outplay, outlast. Tony kinda fell into the winning beginning team....Tasha was stuck with the least smart players...hence, not a lot of opportunity to make important moves.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I guess the minute Tasha lost immunity, she was gone. If she had won immunity tonight, it would've just been Spencer. Reading between the lines, Kass persuaded Woo to stick together and not do the plan to flush out Tony and his idols because Tasha said that Tony was the Russhole Hantz of their season and that got Kass to thinking a final two with Tony. But it sounds like some of them think SHE is the Russhole Hantz of the season, not Tony.

So it's now F5 and as soon as Spencer doesn't have immunity, he's gone. If he does have immunity, it just may be Kass after all because it's looking like it'll be virtually impossible to get rid of Tony with his frickin' overpowered II. He can't play it as late as F3, can he? I know the regular one expires next week, he may end up giving that one to Trish or Woo if they're in trouble over Kass and Spencer.


----------



## Mertex

UnAmericanYOU said:


> I guess the minute Tasha lost immunity, she was gone. If she had won immunity tonight, it would've just been Spencer. Reading between the lines, Kass persuaded Woo to stick together and not do the plan to flush out Tony and his idols because Tasha said that Tony was the Russhole Hantz of their season and that got Kass to thinking a final two with Tony. But it sounds like some of them think SHE is the Russhole Hantz of the season, not Tony.
> 
> So it's now F5 and as soon as Spencer doesn't have immunity, he's gone. If he does have immunity, it just may be Kass after all because it's looking like it'll be virtually impossible to get rid of Tony with his frickin' overpowered II. He can't play it as late as F3, can he? I know the regular one expires next week, he may end up giving that one to Trish or Woo if they're in trouble over Kass and Spencer.




Yep, it's a foregone conclusion, there's no way that Tony is going to not end up at the end.  But you never know.  Whoever wins immunity next week could turn things around.

I was disappointed that they didn't go through with their plan to flush Tony's idols out, at least the most powerful one.  It's obviious that Tony wants to go to the end with Trish, because no one in their right mind would give it to Trish....she has done nothing and as much as they dislike Tony, he has played the most cunning game of all...you gotta hand it to him.


----------



## Foxfyre

Yes, I think Tony has played the smartest game so far.  And part of the reason is what Spencer said tonight:  that it is very difficult to lie to Tony because he can spot a lie like nobody else.

So the final three is most likely Trish, Kass, and Tony?  Given the general unlovableness of those three, I think the the jury would give it to Tony for superior play.  I would.


----------



## Shaitra

Definitely disappointed to see Tasha go last night.  I guess it is silly to hope they vote Tony off next week.


----------



## Foxfyre

They can't vote Tony off because of the super powerful idol they have.  The only thing they can do is flush it and they don't know he has it.  They do know he has the regular immunity idol which is also a game changer.

I meant to mention last night too. . .wasn't Woo (Wu?) wonderful with those kids?  I saw him in an entirely different light and now find myself emotionally pulling for him too a bit.  But he has offended nobody, apparently, and some might find that dangerous to take to the end.  If the final three is Kass, Tony, and Woo, then its anybody's guess who the jury will choose, but my best money might switch to Woo.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> They can't vote Tony off because of the super powerful idol they have.  The only thing they can do is flush it and they don't know he has it.  They do know he has the regular immunity idol which is also a game changer.
> 
> I meant to mention last night too. . .wasn't Woo (Wu?) wonderful with those kids?  I saw him in an entirely different light and now find myself emotionally pulling for him too a bit.  But he has offended nobody, apparently, and some might find that dangerous to take to the end.  If the final three is Kass, Tony, and Woo, then its anybody's guess who the jury will choose, but my best money might switch to Woo.




Oh yes....I completely forgot to bring that up...I saw a side of Woo that I hadn't seen before and I was thoroughly impressed with him.   I agree with you, considering how they all feel about Tony, he might not want to risk it and take Woo to the end, Woo definitely has  earned my respect.

(Judging from the previews, unless Kass wins immunity next week, she's not going to the end)!


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can't vote Tony off because of the super powerful idol they have.  The only thing they can do is flush it and they don't know he has it.  They do know he has the regular immunity idol which is also a game changer.
> 
> I meant to mention last night too. . .wasn't Woo (Wu?) wonderful with those kids?  I saw him in an entirely different light and now find myself emotionally pulling for him too a bit.  But he has offended nobody, apparently, and some might find that dangerous to take to the end.  If the final three is Kass, Tony, and Woo, then its anybody's guess who the jury will choose, but my best money might switch to Woo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes....I completely forgot to bring that up...I saw a side of Woo that I hadn't seen before and I was thoroughly impressed with him.   I agree with you, considering how they all feel about Tony, he might not want to risk it and take Woo to the end, Woo definitely has  earned my respect.
> 
> (Judging from the previews, unless Kass wins immunity next week, she's not going to the end)!
Click to expand...


And Spencer didn't do himself any favors, especially with the fans, when he flat out said he didn't like kids.     That might be brutally honest, which is commendable, but it is not too endearing.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can't vote Tony off because of the super powerful idol they have.  The only thing they can do is flush it and they don't know he has it.  They do know he has the regular immunity idol which is also a game changer.
> 
> I meant to mention last night too. . .wasn't Woo (Wu?) wonderful with those kids?  I saw him in an entirely different light and now find myself emotionally pulling for him too a bit.  But he has offended nobody, apparently, and some might find that dangerous to take to the end.  If the final three is Kass, Tony, and Woo, then its anybody's guess who the jury will choose, but my best money might switch to Woo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes....I completely forgot to bring that up...I saw a side of Woo that I hadn't seen before and I was thoroughly impressed with him.   I agree with you, considering how they all feel about Tony, he might not want to risk it and take Woo to the end, Woo definitely has  earned my respect.
> 
> (Judging from the previews, unless Kass wins immunity next week, she's not going to the end)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Spencer didn't do himself any favors, especially with the fans, when he flat out said he didn't like kids.     That might be brutally honest, which is commendable, but it is not too endearing.
Click to expand...



True that....if Spenser wouldn't have won immunity, he would have been sent home last night.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Yeah, Spencer came off as a bit of a jerk when he said that, but what is he, 20? Woo is much older and more mature than he is. I doubt either will last to the finals, since Spencer is up next time there's a vote and he's not immune, and Woo will get voted out very late in the game because he could probably beat anyone there in the final vote.

The best "social" player just left. Woo is too quiet, Kass and Trish are too bitchy, and Tony is Tony so other factors will have to decide it -"played the hardest", "was always the mastermind" which would be Tony or the underdog that overcame insurmountable odds (Spencer), or the "less offensive that rode coattails but they're not Tony or Kass" (Woo and Trish).

There's only two more episodes left - next week and the finale that's supposed to be on a Wednesday this time for some reason.


----------



## Shaitra

Good show tonight!  Very glad to see Trish gone.  I kinda hope that Kass gets voted off next week and leaves the three guys as the final three.


----------



## Gracie

I said before and I will say again...I heartily dislike Spencer for many reasons. I am not too fond of kids myself so that didn't bother me. He is just too sulky. Woo cracks me up. I like him but Tony has been rocking this game since day one and he is nothing like Russell.


----------



## Gracie

Dayum that bitch Kass is a nasty one. 

She didn't make any brownie points with the jurty either.


----------



## Mertex

Well Trish really showed her true colors tonight going off like a banshee.....like she had done some much to deserve to stay in the game.

Bravo for Spenser winning immunity right when he needed it the most.  I'm not sure that Tony will be given the million dollars now, even if he has been playing them all, he's getting to be just as arrogant as Russell used to be and they showed him.  He really got his butt handed to him when Kass went and asked Woo if he knew that Tony had blabbed on him.....really glad to see Woo finally make a good decision in helping boot Trish off.

Now Tony will have to play his special idol, so whoever he votes for next week will probably the one that goes and I'm betting that he will vote for Kass.

Can't wait for next week......Spenser has won several immunities under extreme pressure, I'm sure that counts for a lot when it comes to playing the game.


----------



## Gracie

I thought Trish did great reaming nasty Kass a new one.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Trish should've never pointed out how many friends she had on the jury right in front of Tony. I think he didn't want to lose his goat Kass.

I think of all four left, she is the one that can't win no matter what she says or does from here out. Did you see the jury's reaction to when she was bitching at Trish and then shooting Trish the bird and muttering an obscenity as Trish was leaving? Stupid, now who is Trish going to campaign against when she goes to the jury?

I'm okay with a Tony win because he has played the game hard from the onset and most of the players this season liked him despite his loudness and paranoia. His idols have expired but I think he bluffs his way into F3 with the remaining one. I still don't know if it's going to be a F3 or F2 for sure yet, but we will all soon find out. If he's with Woo or Spencer in either, he could lose.

Spencer is okay as a winner AFAIC too, because he's always been the underdog, and he's pulled out key immunities. He's also very  intelligent, see how he smoked Tony on that puzzle. But he's still very vulnerable to be voted out any time he's not immune.

Woo is fine by me, too, even though he's non-verbal. I used to think there was no way he'd win or even be in the finals because of his UTR edit earlier in the season. There ARE clues pointing out to a Woo upset - Cliff saying that Woo was "one to look out for", them making a big deal about Woo stealing the clue from Spencer, and all that "stealth warrior" stuff and Spencer's remark over how Woo interacted with those children (did he vote for him?). 

Tony *probably* wins but I need to think about it more. I think they will all try to drag Kass to the end and the FTC will be epic. The others annoy the jury, but they all hate her.


----------



## Foxfyre

Why Trish?  Tony voted for Trish?   I didn't see that coming.  I was rather expecting him to give her the regular idol to play since this was the last week they could use one.  Sometimes I think I don't have this game figured out at all.


----------



## SuMar

Foxfyre said:


> Why Trish?  Tony voted for Trish?   I didn't see that coming.  I was rather expecting him to give her the regular idol to play since this was the last week they could use one.  Sometimes I think I don't have this game figured out at all.



Didn't Tony tell everyone (a lie of course) that the special idol could be played all the way down to 4 people left over? Just so no one in his alliance would expect Tony to give it up to any of them?


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Why Trish?  Tony voted for Trish?   I didn't see that coming.  I was rather expecting him to give her the regular idol to play since this was the last week they could use one.  Sometimes I think I don't have this game figured out at all.



I don't know but I think maybe Tony is trying to regain some trust from Woo?  That was a surprise to me, too.


----------



## Foxfyre

SuMar said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Trish?  Tony voted for Trish?   I didn't see that coming.  I was rather expecting him to give her the regular idol to play since this was the last week they could use one.  Sometimes I think I don't have this game figured out at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Tony tell everyone (a lie of course) that the special idol could be played all the way down to 4 people left over? Just so no one in his alliance would expect Tony to give it up to any of them?
Click to expand...


Dunno.  Something to think about though.  But I would think Tony would have less to fear from Trish in the final three with the jury than he would with Spencer or Woo.  I think he wants Kass there because he figures nobody on the jury will vote for her.  But now if he is in the final three, he will compete with Spencer or Woo, neither of whom have made any enemies.


----------



## Foxfyre

So the winner is announced and the coulda-woulda-shoulda second guessing is in play.

When did they stop giving out the favorite player award?  I think #2 should have had that.


----------



## Mertex

What a great game Survivor was this go round.  And, just as most of us suspected, Tony was able to win the million, and after all that went down, he really did deserve it over any of the ones that were left.

I was disappointed that Spenser wasn't in the mix.  As it turns out, had he been part of the Final Two, he probably would have beat out Tony.  Spenser won several immunity challenges, and fought against the odds of him even remaining in the game being cast into the worst team ever to begin with, and having to deal with 3 women,  one who was loony tunes and another a smart ass.  I'm disappointed that they didn't have a "Favorite Player" award, because I'm sure he would have won it.

I think Woo made a million dollar mistake by taking Tony to the end, but then, Kass might have been able to give them such a good speech about why she should be the winner, considering she's a lawyer and probably pretty savvy about giving influential speeches, that maybe Woo didn't have a chance either way.

Can hardly wait for the next Survivor.....again they are pitting relatives against each other...should be interesting.


----------



## rcfieldz

My fire is burnt out on this show. Somehow there are things that seem far from reality on it.


----------



## SuMar

I'm glad they went back to final two instead of three.


----------



## Foxfyre

rcfieldz said:


> My fire is burnt out on this show. Somehow there are things that seem far from reality on it.



Most of us don't watch it for 'reality' I think.  I sure don't.  I understand that it is a intensely edited show designed to entertain its viewers, and that we see only a tiny fraction of what actually goes on.  And what we are allowed to see is engineered to be entertaining and provoke emotional response.  But there is enough truth to it to make it entertaining and I enjoy it immensely.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I watched the first two episodes and the finale. That was enough for me.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Don't care too much for the BvW season planned for next fall, either. How will the viewer really be able to tell the blood from the water with all new people?



rcfieldz said:


> My fire is burnt out on this show. Somehow there are things that seem far from reality on it.



Yes, the blatant riggging this season has left a bad taste in my mouth. You could tell they really wanted a Tony win last night. 

Every other time, at F5, Jeff would warn everybody that the idol was about to expire. but he didn't with Tony. And I don't care what they say, you can't tell me people as intelligent as Tasha and Spencer don't have enough sense to go looking for HIIs - only Russell and Tony bothered?

Then there was all the guilt-tripping Jeff did on Woo at the F3 TC and all those leading questions - "Do you value your loyalty to Tony?" "Isn't Tony primarily responsible for you being here?" "Your alliance with Tony reflects your core values, correct?" "Have you thought about taking Kass instead?" "If you took Kass, how do you think that would look?" "Okay, now what about Tony?"

And they let Spencer play Tony's defense attorney right before the final vote and he went last, even though it should've been Kass' spot. They did that before with other finalists, but that's very unfair to the other contestant that doesn't have an advocate placed on the jury.


----------



## Mertex

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Don't care too much for the BvW season planned for next fall, either. How will the viewer really be able to tell the blood from the water with all new people?



It's not like they don't introduce them at the start...




> Yes, the blatant riggging this season has left a bad taste in my mouth. You could tell they really wanted a Tony win last night.


I seriously doubt that the Program directs the votes for the person they want to win.  It wouldn't take long for someone to blow the whistle on that one.  Naive.



> Every other time, at F5, Jeff would warn everybody that the idol was about to expire. but he didn't with Tony. And I don't care what they say, you can't tell me people as intelligent as Tasha and Spencer don't have enough sense to go looking for HIIs - only Russell and Tony bothered?


It takes effort and cunningness to be able to pull away from the rest to go digging for an idol.  The others may not have been as clever as Tony.  I'm not sure that if I was on Survivor I would go sticking my hand/arm into the trunk of a tree with debris in it...ew...not to mention snakes and spiders!



> Then there was all the guilt-tripping Jeff did on Woo at the F3 TC and all those leading questions - "Do you value your loyalty to Tony?" "Isn't Tony primarily responsible for you being here?" "Your alliance with Tony reflects your core values, correct?" "Have you thought about taking Kass instead?" "If you took Kass, how do you think that would look?" "Okay, now what about Tony?"


The program is taping every move each player makes.  They  knew as we all did too, by watching the program, that Woo places a lot of value on loyalty, honesty, etc., why wouldn't that be something that would be brought up?



> And they let Spencer play Tony's defense attorney right before the final vote and he went last, even though it should've been Kass' spot. They did that before with other finalists, but that's very unfair to the other contestant that doesn't have an advocate placed on the jury.


Do you know for a fact that  Spenser didn't request to be last?  We don't know how they choose who goes first....it didn't look to me like it was in the order they got fried.

As cynical as you are, you probably won't enjoy the next program.  My advice to you - *Don't watch it!
*


----------



## Gracie

I really wish Woo would have won. But let's face it. He is just to honorable for a game like Survivor.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mertex said:


> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care too much for the BvW season planned for next fall, either. How will the viewer really be able to tell the blood from the water with all new people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they don't introduce them at the start...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the blatant riggging this season has left a bad taste in my mouth. You could tell they really wanted a Tony win last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously doubt that the Program directs the votes for the person they want to win.  It wouldn't take long for someone to blow the whistle on that one.  Naive.
> 
> 
> It takes effort and cunningness to be able to pull away from the rest to go digging for an idol.  The others may not have been as clever as Tony.  I'm not sure that if I was on Survivor I would go sticking my hand/arm into the trunk of a tree with debris in it...ew...not to mention snakes and spiders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was all the guilt-tripping Jeff did on Woo at the F3 TC and all those leading questions - "Do you value your loyalty to Tony?" "Isn't Tony primarily responsible for you being here?" "Your alliance with Tony reflects your core values, correct?" "Have you thought about taking Kass instead?" "If you took Kass, how do you think that would look?" "Okay, now what about Tony?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The program is taping every move each player makes.  They  knew as we all did too, by watching the program, that Woo places a lot of value on loyalty, honesty, etc., why wouldn't that be something that would be brought up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they let Spencer play Tony's defense attorney right before the final vote and he went last, even though it should've been Kass' spot. They did that before with other finalists, but that's very unfair to the other contestant that doesn't have an advocate placed on the jury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know for a fact that  Spenser didn't request to be last?  We don't know how they choose who goes first....it didn't look to me like it was in the order they got fried.
> 
> As cynical as you are, you probably won't enjoy the next program.  My advice to you - *Don't watch it!
> *
Click to expand...


I agree Mertex.  Certainly the show is heavily edited to generate emotional response from the viewing audience, but I've never thought it was rigged toward any particular winner.


----------



## Foxfyre

Gracie said:


> I really wish Woo would have won. But let's face it. He is just to honorable for a game like Survivor.



I had been pulling for Tony for some weeks, but last night I was emotionally pulling for Woo.  Still it was okay that Tony won because I thought him deserving.  I really REALLY wanted them to issue a fan's favorite prize last night and for Woo to get it.


----------



## Gracie

Me too, Foxfyre. Me too.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish Woo would have won. But let's face it. He is just to honorable for a game like Survivor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been pulling for Tony for some weeks, but last night I was emotionally pulling for Woo.  Still it was okay that Tony won because I thought him deserving.  I really REALLY wanted them to issue a fan's favorite prize last night and for Woo to get it.
Click to expand...


Except I think Spenser would have won it.  Jeff mentioned several times last night that Spenser was a "fan favorite".


----------



## Gracie

Spencer is a jerk. I disliked him all through the game and I disliked him at the end. I am glad he didn't win anything. His crap about pushing for Tony was exactly that. Crap.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Spencer is a jerk. I disliked him all through the game and I disliked him at the end. I am glad he didn't win anything. His crap about pushing for Tony was exactly that. Crap.




You didn't like Spencer, but he was a fan favorite.  He'll probably will be back, especially since so many liked him.  His speech at the end probably turned some that were sounding like they didn't like Tony to vote for him.  Woo didn't understand the game or he wouldn't have made that million dollar mistake.


----------



## Gracie

Woo is just too nice. I don't mind seeing Spencer again, either. It will just take some more "growing" on his part to make me appreciate his gameplay.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Woo is just too nice. I don't mind seeing Spencer again, either. It will just take some more "growing" on his part to make me appreciate his gameplay.



For being only 20 years old, I think he did quite well.  Woo is nice, but we all know the game of Survivor requires lying, manipulating and fooling people without making them too mad at you, and even when you make them mad, they will recognize your ability to Outwit, Outlast, Outplay....no one would have questioned Woo's loyalty if he had chosen Kass to go with him to the end, and he would have been a million dollar richer.

Oh well, I don't much care for the Blood vs Water approach they're doing next, but let's see how that goes.  I just hope they don't bring whiny Colton and his boyfriend back.


----------



## Gracie

I read somewhere else that this BvW is all new people.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Grampa Murked U said:


> I watched the first two episodes and the finale. That was enough for me.



Well, no wonder you don't like it.  You have to watch every episode to get a true representation of the show!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I'm glad Tony won. He deserved it more than anyone else. Even those he had deceived knew that as was demonstrated by the final vote.


----------



## Gracie

It's a game. Tony played to win 1 mil. And he did.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Actually, I thought it was a little weird that his wife wasn't there. I mean, when they had loved ones visit she didn't show because it would have involved traveling to a foreign country and she was home taking care of their 4-month-old baby. That I could understand.

But back in the United States she couldn't find a way to make it to the reunion show???? I wonder if they're having problems. I just thought it was weird that she wasn't there.

I haven't watched the entire reunion show yet, have it recorded. Did she show up later in the show?


----------



## Gracie

She's due to pop any time with the new baby she is carrying. That's why she didn't make it. However, I thought it strange she did not go see him during the show. Something is up with that. Just not sure what.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I don't know, maybe Tony's wife doesn't like to travel or trust babysitters.

I'm not going to respond to the flame at all, worthess to tell someone not to watch something they don't like. They re-ran the entire final episode and reunion show on some cable channel yesterday. At one point during the reunion, the jury members were asked if they would've voted Kass over Woo, and the majority of them said yes, for whever that's worth. Woo was drawing dead if that's true.


----------



## Gracie

Woo is just too damn nice for that game.


----------



## Mertex

UnAmericanYOU said:


> I don't know, maybe Tony's wife doesn't like to travel or trust babysitters.
> 
> I'm not going to respond to the flame at all, worthess to tell someone not to watch something they don't like. They re-ran the entire final episode and reunion show on some cable channel yesterday. At one point during the reunion, the jury members were asked if they would've voted Kass over Woo, and the majority of them said yes, for whever that's worth. Woo was drawing dead if that's true.



I'm sorry you took that as flame, but that was just advice.  If I felt the way about the program as you do, I wouldn't watch it.

And, I think you misunderstood what went on in the re-union.  When Jeff asked the jury if Woo had taken Kass to the end, how many would vote for Woo, I think they said they would have voted for Woo, not Kass, as you have stated.

That's the case Tony said he made to you. But that actually wouldn't have been the case, according to the jury. Did you really think you had a better shot at beating Tony than Kass?
Woo: It was clear at the live reunion show, when Jeff said, "Hey, if Woo takes Kass, who votes for Woo?" *And everyone raises their hand. Ouch.* That was the toughest feeling.
Survivor's Woo: "I Feel Like a Millionaire" - seattlepi.com


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Woo is just too damn nice for that game.




Woo just didn't draw any emotion from anyone...he was too blah.  Yes, he's a nice guy, but he didn't do much to make us think he was really playing the game.  At least Spencer got a reaction out of the viewers..you either liked him or you didn't.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Oh, I cant get the reunion show video to play correctly, but I think you are right - they were asking about Woo, not Kass. Someone in the studio audience yelled out something like "no Kass!", and Kass herself indicates so:



> Speaking of that vote, the jury said at the reunion that they would have given Woo the money over you. Do you think that is really the case? Did that surprise you at all?
> I'm not surprised that that happened at the reunion show, but I think eight months ago, or however many months it's been, on the beach it's a different story. There's a lot of revisionism out there. I heard that at Ponderosa it was 4 to 5 and all I had to do was sway one person. Whether that's true or not, I might have been able to do that. ... I think I could've given both boys a run for their money, and I would have had fun doing it. I would have probably owned the game in a manner that was not apologetic.



'Survivor: Cagayan's' Kass McQuillen: 'I could've given both boys a run for their money' in the finals - Zap2it | News & Features

Take it with a grain of salt coming from Kass, but even she admits it. I thought your comment to stop watching the show was like telling somebody not to vote again if they didn't like the winner, but I think you meant that there was no point making yourself miserable if the experience was that negative.

But it really wasn't, I did not like the superII or that production let Tony bluff with it. It's probably a good thing Tony won, maybe now he can quit the police force. He has a ruthless streak that's dangerous in a cop - easy to see him plant evidence. He'll be back on the show, Kass and Spencer too. The super-late family visit set all that up.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Actually, I thought it was a little weird that his wife wasn't there. I mean, when they had loved ones visit she didn't show because it would have involved traveling to a foreign country and she was home taking care of their 4-month-old baby. That I could understand.
> 
> But back in the United States she couldn't find a way to make it to the reunion show???? I wonder if they're having problems. I just thought it was weird that she wasn't there.
> 
> I haven't watched the entire reunion show yet, have it recorded. Did she show up later in the show?



As Gracie said, at the reunion show Jeff said that Tony's wife wasn't there because she was pregnant and pretty well at full term with the newest baby.  If they're having trouble, some gossip rag will out them.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Oh, good! I sure hope everything is okay between Tony and his wife.

Seems odd they wouldn't have her participate in the runion show via Skype or something. Maybe I'm just thinking too much. But I think it's the first time in the history of Survivor that a significant participant's major loved-one was so...absent.


----------



## Mertex

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Oh, I cant get the reunion show video to play correctly, but I think you are right - they were asking about Woo, not Kass. Someone in the studio audience yelled out something like "no Kass!", and Kass herself indicates so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of that vote, the jury said at the reunion that they would have given Woo the money over you. Do you think that is really the case? Did that surprise you at all?
> I'm not surprised that that happened at the reunion show, but I think eight months ago, or however many months it's been, on the beach it's a different story. There's a lot of revisionism out there. I heard that at Ponderosa it was 4 to 5 and all I had to do was sway one person. Whether that's true or not, I might have been able to do that. ... I think I could've given both boys a run for their money, and I would have had fun doing it. I would have probably owned the game in a manner that was not apologetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Survivor: Cagayan's' Kass McQuillen: 'I could've given both boys a run for their money' in the finals - Zap2it | News & Features
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt coming from Kass, but even she admits it. I thought your comment to stop watching the show was like telling somebody not to vote again if they didn't like the winner, but I think you meant that there was no point making yourself miserable if the experience was that negative.
Click to expand...

Yep, that's what I meant.  I quit watching Boardwalk Empire, and Once Upon a Time because I found myself criticizing everything about the program while watching it with my husband and he was getting annoyed because he didn't feel the same way....then I realized that I really wasn't enjoying watching them anymore.  Eventually he also came to the same conclusion and stopped watching them, too.

I like Survivor because even when a certain player annoys the hell out of me, I realize that others may not see it the same way.  I didn't like Tony's ways and for that reason I didn't want him to win, but in the end, you have to admit that he really outplayed them and truly deserved to win more than any of the others.



> But it really wasn't, I did not like the superII or that production let Tony bluff with it. It's probably a good thing Tony won, maybe now he can quit the police force. He has a ruthless streak that's dangerous in a cop - easy to see him plant evidence. He'll be back on the show, Kass and Spencer too. The super-late family visit set all that up.


I guess Production allows them to do whatever their conscience allows them to do.  Those of us who wouldn't do such things are annoyed that they get away with it, but that's life.  And, you're probably right about Tony, but I would hope that he wouldn't use those tactics in his job, but it's our conscience that allows us to do what we do and if he was able to do it in the game, he probably would do it in real life.  Just like J'Tia spilling the rice....I bet she's not one to be trusted working with as a nuclear engineer....she'd make me nervous.


----------



## rcfieldz

Foxfyre said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fire is burnt out on this show. Somehow there are things that seem far from reality on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us don't watch it for 'reality' I think.  I sure don't.  I understand that it is a intensely edited show designed to entertain its viewers, and that we see only a tiny fraction of what actually goes on.  And what we are allowed to see is engineered to be entertaining and provoke emotional response.  But there is enough truth to it to make it entertaining and I enjoy it immensely.
Click to expand...

 I could be wrong but when the show started it appeared the people wore(or not) the clothes they arrived in for the whole show duration unwashed, etc. Now the women are wearing similar bikinis and don't ever grow any unwanted hair(possible pre-lasered hair removed?). Everyone seems to have plenty of time to prepare for the show. I am surprised that some don't have more wild verbal outbursts.


----------



## Foxfyre

rcfieldz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fire is burnt out on this show. Somehow there are things that seem far from reality on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us don't watch it for 'reality' I think.  I sure don't.  I understand that it is a intensely edited show designed to entertain its viewers, and that we see only a tiny fraction of what actually goes on.  And what we are allowed to see is engineered to be entertaining and provoke emotional response.  But there is enough truth to it to make it entertaining and I enjoy it immensely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong but when the show started it appeared the people wore(or not) the clothes they arrived in for the whole show duration unwashed, etc. Now the women are wearing similar bikinis and don't ever grow any unwanted hair(possible pre-lasered hair removed?). Everyone seems to have plenty of time to prepare for the show. I am surprised that some don't have more wild verbal outbursts.
Click to expand...


Yes, I've noticed that too.  The guys grow beards but the women never seem to need to shave their legs or bikini lines or whatever.  Probably they are are ordered to have laser hair removal done before the show?  The producers say they are not allowed to have knives or razors or anything like that.

Obviously a tropical jungle setting is always chosen to make those bikinis proper attire that would not be the case in other kinds of environs.

So we all know that the show is contrived and heavily edited for our entertainment--that is the purpose of it after all--but there is sufficient reality to it too to keep it interesting.  To me anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre

Oh and I read that at the final show, Tony's wife who is very pregnant again was ordered to bed rest and the doctor would not allow her to attend the show.


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us don't watch it for 'reality' I think.  I sure don't.  I understand that it is a intensely edited show designed to entertain its viewers, and that we see only a tiny fraction of what actually goes on.  And what we are allowed to see is engineered to be entertaining and provoke emotional response.  But there is enough truth to it to make it entertaining and I enjoy it immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but when the show started it appeared the people wore(or not) the clothes they arrived in for the whole show duration unwashed, etc. Now the women are wearing similar bikinis and don't ever grow any unwanted hair(possible pre-lasered hair removed?). Everyone seems to have plenty of time to prepare for the show. I am surprised that some don't have more wild verbal outbursts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I've noticed that too.  The guys grow beards but the women never seem to need to shave their legs or bikini lines or whatever.  Probably they are are ordered to have laser hair removal done before the show?  The producers say they are not allowed to have knives or razors or anything like that.
> 
> Obviously a tropical jungle setting is always chosen to make those bikinis proper attire that would not be the case in other kinds of environs.
> 
> So we all know that the show is contrived and heavily edited for our entertainment--that is the purpose of it after all--but there is sufficient reality to it too to keep it interesting.  To me anyway.
Click to expand...



I only remember one show, done in Africa, where they may not have been wearing bikinis,   but it was warm weather, so maybe they were.  I guess it's become so much a part of the show that it doesn't stand out anymore, at least not to me.


----------



## Gracie

'Survivor' Contestant Caleb Bankston Dead At Age 26 Following Railway Accident

What a bummer. I liked Caleb and didn't see what he saw in that nasty Colton.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> 'Survivor' Contestant Caleb Bankston Dead At Age 26 Following Railway Accident
> 
> What a bummer. I liked Caleb and didn't see what he saw in that nasty Colton.





Oh, that's too bad....I liked Caleb.  RIP....Caleb...


----------



## Foxfyre

Indeed.  He was a sweetie and quite likable.  And I'm sure he had a relationship with a much different Colton than what we saw on Survivor.  So a tragedy for sure.


----------



## Howey

Gracie said:


> 'Survivor' Contestant Caleb Bankston Dead At Age 26 Following Railway Accident
> 
> What a bummer. I liked Caleb and didn't see what he saw in that nasty Colton.



That's so sad...I just heard "elsewhere". I loved Caleb. Just couldn't understand why he put up with that idiot boyfriend of his.


----------



## Gracie

Colton must be frantic. He was an ass (Colton), but he did love Caleb very much.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I remembered Caleb had a very dangerous job, so sorry to hear about the news. He was much more level-headed than Colton ever was, and I thought there was a chance he'd be asked back for the show.

That's three former survivors dead now - BB, who was 77 at his time of death, and Jenn, from breast cancer. Liked all three of them, RIP.


----------



## Foxfyre

SURVIVOR - BLOOD VS WATER - SEASON 29 - PREMIERED SEPEMBER 24, 2014






A complete run down on the cast here:
Survivor San Juan Del Sur Cast 2014 - CBS.com






So we're already two weeks in.  Anybody watching?


----------



## Gracie

I am watching. I am also watching Sons of Anarchy on Netflix. I never saw it before, and am currently on Season 2.


----------



## Mertex

So glad they voted that racist know-it-al off tonight.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie  did you ever watch Homeland?  It was one of my favorite, they brought it back, after the main character was hung last season.  We thought that was the end of the Program, but they brought it back and it's just as good as the first season.  Claire Danes plays the main part and she is excellent at it.


----------



## Gracie

Mertex said:


> Gracie  did you ever watch Homeland?  It was one of my favorite, they brought it back, after the main character was hung last season.  We thought that was the end of the Program, but they brought it back and it's just as good as the first season.  Claire Danes plays the main part and she is excellent at it.


No..I never did see that show. Might give it a go, though! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Gracie

Well..I thought they screwed up voting him off. He is a jerk but they needed him for now. Baylor is pretty worthless.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Well..I thought they screwed up voting him off. He is a jerk but they needed him for now. Baylor is pretty worthless.




Yes, I agree, but he had made an agreement with Jeremy to protect his wife as long as Jeremy protected his girlfriend, and he was instrumental in having Val (Jeremy's wife) voted off.  He wasn't all that great at challenges, he lost to his own girlfriend.  I didn't like him and I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## Foxfyre

I personally will miss Rocker.  Every good plot needs a villain and he was the closest thing we had for one for this season.  You know, the Russells and Coltons and others that we loved to hate but that added some extra interest to the goings on.  Oh well, who knows?  Maybe somebody else will emerge.


----------



## Gracie

Mertex, Rocker did not know Val did NOT have an idol. She said she did..so he told her to use it, thinking she had it. There wasn't much he could do and he cannot control the other tribes decisions this early in the game. 

Agreed, Foxfyre. He made a good villain!


----------



## Foxfyre

And, like the infamous Boston Rob, he was voted off with an immunity idol in his pocket.  So often when they're talking about targeting this person or that person in a classic blindside, the vote doesn't go that way.  This time it did.  You just never know.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Mertex, Rocker did not know Val did NOT have an idol. She said she did..so he told her to use it, thinking she had it. There wasn't much he could do and he cannot control the other tribes decisions this early in the game.
> 
> Agreed, Foxfyre. He made a good villain!



Gracie, he had an alliance with 4 other guys, he could have worked it so that Val wasn't even voted on, if he was going to be true to his promise.  He tried to hide it from his alliance and work it so that Baylor would get voted out and they would think he did what he said he would do.  He was being dishonest with his alliance, and they found out at the challenge, and that is why they voted him off.  All he did was show his alliance that he was making deals with the other team.

He's arrogant and so impressed with himself that he believed he was safe and walked away with an immunity idol in his pocket.


----------



## Gracie

I hate Baylor and her idiot mother. Nobody to really root for so far this time. But I will watch it anyway. Then right after, its Dude You're Screwed. I like that show.


----------



## Mertex

Well, that just made me dislike that Julie even more......quitting just because her boyfriend is no longer there.  Jeff needs to make sure people that want to be on Survivor are not quitters.....they ought to make them sign a contract stating that if they quit they have to pay a big sum of money, I bet that would toughen a few of these wimps up.

Looks like Jeremy is in a world of hurt....Josh is aiming for him and now Jeremy only has 5 on his side, he's going to have to do some finagling.


----------



## Gracie

Why the hell are they after Jeremy? There are other singles there too. So why focus on him?
I heartily dislike most of the them this go round. I especially cannot stand Baylor and her skanky mother. Julie leaving did NOT surprise me. She is prettier than all the others and had it in for her from day one. So what if she took some snacks? They all ate theirs and she held on to hers. Buncha fuckin' losers.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I hate Baylor and her idiot mother. Nobody to really root for so far this time. But I will watch it anyway. Then right after, its Dude You're Screwed. I like that show.




I don't like Missy that much but I dislike Josh even more and they are on opposite alliances.  Something's going to give!


----------



## Roadrunner

Zona said:


> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.


I am proud to say I have never watched a minute of  any "Survivor" type show, or anything at all resembling "American Idol'.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Why the hell are they after Jeremy? There are other singles there too. So why focus on him?
> I heartily dislike most of the them this go round. I especially cannot stand Baylor and her skanky mother. Julie leaving did NOT surprise me. She is prettier than all the others and had it in for her from day one. So what if she took some snacks? They all ate theirs and she held on to hers. Buncha fuckin' losers.



I don't know why they are focusing on Jeremy....Josh accused him of being good at challenges but he was the first one out on the challenge Wednesday.  About Julie, she seemed a tad arrogant from the start....her boyfriend has history of being racist, and about the trail mix, I'm thinking she took a lot more than her share and hid it because she herself was feeling guilty over it and said she didn't know what to do about it.  I didn't care for her either way, but she did seem focused on herself.


----------



## Mertex

Roadrunner said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet as its kept, I love Survivor.  Have never missed a season and I was thinking, are any of you fans?
> 
> I have to admit, they almost lost me last season with this vets coming back and running the damn game and how much dominance Boston Rob had on his dumb tribe, and now I hear Coach and Ozzie are coming back this year.
> 
> This in my opinion sucks because a leader cant be developed within the new tribes.  We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud to say I have never watched a minute of  any "Survivor" type show, or anything at all resembling "American Idol'.
Click to expand...


If you think that Survivor resembles American Idol in any way, then you really don't know what Survivor is about.


----------



## Gracie

I really wish they would go back to what the first survivor was like.


----------



## B. Kidd

Gracie said:


> I hate Baylor and her idiot mother. Nobody to really root for so far this time. But I will watch it anyway. Then right after, its Dude You're Screwed. I like that show.



I agree. You're a good judge of bad character and every contestant this year is unlikeable w/ bad character.


----------



## Sarah G

I hate Survivor, I try to watch it but seeing them living like they do just kills me.  I watch Big Brother but I hate when they are have nots, eating slop, taking cold showers and sleeping in the have not bedroom where it is always so uncomfortable makes me feel sorry for them.


----------



## Gracie

Dumbfucks. The whole lot of them. WHY are they keeping the couples intact? that is TWO VOTES. Jeez. Morons.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I actually like Jeremy, especially after that awful Rocker guy was gone. He was the only one in his fake alliance that I liked - Baylor and her mother are irritating, can't get over the way Natalie acted in TAR, Keith and his son are too dense and too blunt, but I really can't stand Jon and his girlfriend. Why are they calling all the shots?


----------



## Gracie

EXACTLY!!!! Jon and his GF are calling the shots and WHY??? Why are the others allowing it? Now that Jeremy was blindsided by the Power Duo AGAIN flipping..maybe everyone will wake the fuck up. But I won't hold my breath. Dumbfucks. All of 'em.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Dumbfucks. The whole lot of them. WHY are they keeping the couples intact? that is TWO VOTES. Jeez. Morons.




I don't think it's about couples anymore....I was glad they got rid of Josh last week, but John and Jacqueline did a very bad no-no and voted Jeremy off after he let them have his reward and was sent to Exile Island.  He figured that John might have the immunity idol since we wasn't able to find it.  What jerks!  I hope they vote them off, I hate it when people repay someone that does something nice for them with a stab in the back!


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> EXACTLY!!!! Jon and his GF are calling the shots and WHY??? Why are the others allowing it? Now that Jeremy was blindsided by the Power Duo AGAIN flipping..maybe everyone will wake the fuck up. But I won't hold my breath. Dumbfucks. All of 'em.



Well, it started off as they were the swing votes.  Both sides needed them in order to have more votes than the other alliance.  Jeremy was able to get them on their side along with Baylor and her mother...but I think they decided that Jeremy had too much power and this was the time to get rid of him.  The only one I like anymore is Natalie, and she'll probably go next week if she doesn't win immunity.  They need to split Keith/Wes and John and Jacq.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I read one of Jeremy's exit interviews that suggested to me that Natalie doesn't go next, just because he said that a long time past before he realized that Natalie didn't flip on him, as he assumed during the blindside. I don't think this means she makes the finals, though.

It's just too much for her to overcome, if the pairs pick the singles off one by one, and they may - then there's the question of which pair should she align with? Missy/Baylor and J/J can't be trusted, and Keith/Wes are on the other side altogether.

Missy/Baylor are *probably* the best option for her for the time being and Nat should go with them to break up one of the other pairs. FTR, both Jocelyn and Jon have said Missy and Baylor can't be trusted post-game and they would know.


----------



## Gracie

They are all just flat out stupid. SPLIT THE PAIRS. Jeez.
I kinda like natalie now. She seems much better without her damn twin.


----------



## Mertex

Unfortunately, the pairs have the numbers, now...if they stick together they can eliminate Alex, Natalie and Reed.....but who knows - I'd like for them to get rid of Jon.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Gracie said:


> I really wish they would go back to what the first survivor was like.



You can't go back. Naked Richard invented most of the show strategy in season 1.  Boston Rob put his own stamp on tactical play. 

I don't know though. I haven't watched since the early seasons.


----------



## Gracie

Keith is an idiot. A disgusting one too. Sick of watching him spit all over the place. If he would have kept his fucking mouth shut, Jon would have been GONE. What a moron.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Keith is an idiot. A disgusting one too. Sick of watching him spit all over the place. If he would have kept his fucking mouth shut, Jon would have been GONE. What a moron.



It was Natalie that told Jon he better play his idol.....now I'm not so sure about her.....if she thinks she'll have a chance with Jon and Jacqueline still there, she's got another thing coming!

And yes, Keith and his spitting, even into the ocean, is nasty.....yuck!


----------



## Gracie

I know! She tells jon to use the idol and I'm all WTF??? Are you CRAZY??? Oy. Just...OY!!!

Dumbfucks. The whole lot of 'em.


----------



## Gracie

I'm gonna get all racist now, lol. 
Keith is a PRIME and PERFECT example of a redneck. LOL


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I know! She tells jon to use the idol and I'm all WTF??? Are you CRAZY??? Oy. Just...OY!!!
> 
> Dumbfucks. The whole lot of 'em.



At this point I don't really care who wins....whoever outsmarts the rest of the stupid ones deserves it, even if they are stupid, too!.....


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I'm gonna get all racist now, lol.
> Keith is a PRIME and PERFECT example of a redneck. LOL




Wll, he does exhibit some rather crude behavior....


----------



## Gracie

Totally. Spit spit spit. Just ew. They walk around camp barefoot and he is spitting loogies all over the place.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Totally. Spit spit spit. Just ew. They walk around camp barefoot and he is spitting loogies all over the place.




It's funny how one may like someone on Survivor and want them to win and the next week they end up pissing you off and you want someone else that you didn't like before, to win....I keep doing that!


----------



## Gracie

I hated Natalie due to amazing race. But with her twinny gone, I was leaning her way. Until she saved jon like a dumb ass. I also liked jon and his girlfriend (forgot her name). Now I can't stand him. Her, not sure about yet. HATE missy and her icky daughter. I liked jeremy. I wanted him to stay. I kinda liked Josh too. Oh, I like Reed. So I guess I will root for Reed. For now anyway. lol


----------



## Gracie

Speaking of amazing race....I am SO glad the cyclists are gone. HATED them both. Don't like the dentists either. Hoping Bethany and Adam win. She rocks..even with just one arm!

I hear we are all doomed with the next TAR. Frankie and Zach are supposed to be on it. Eye roll.


----------



## Howey

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know! She tells jon to use the idol and I'm all WTF??? Are you CRAZY??? Oy. Just...OY!!!
> 
> Dumbfucks. The whole lot of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't really care who wins....whoever outsmarts the rest of the stupid ones deserves it, even if they are stupid, too!.....
Click to expand...



I do. If that Jesus hair pretty boy from Orlando wins I'll be pissed. Same with Keith but I like his son Wes. Jon and his wife suck. They both exude stupid. Natalie is going to get burnt and I suspect she's gone next week if it isn't Jon.

I like the last gay guy even if I can't remember his name.

We had a pool on my forum, I might bring it here next season if the TPTB allow it. (Draw names beginning of the season if your guy or gal wins you win).


----------



## Howey

Gracie said:


> I hated Natalie due to amazing race. But with her twinny gone, I was leaning her way. Until she saved jon like a dumb ass. I also liked jon and his girlfriend (forgot her name). Now I can't stand him. Her, not sure about yet. HATE missy and her icky daughter. I liked jeremy. I wanted him to stay. I kinda liked Josh too. Oh, I like Reed. So I guess I will root for Reed. For now anyway. lol




Reed! That's the mo! Yup Gracie I'm rooting for him too.

And you're right about Missy and her daughter.


----------



## Howey

Btw a few years ago when I was blogging professionally I scored an interview with Sugar Kiper, she got me a press invite to the finale show and i got to be friends with some of the survivors.  Great bunch of folks!


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Heh, in my pool I drew Rocker, of all frickin' people, and NOBODY would trade with me.

This week, I think it's a double-boot but I've been thinking about last week's TC for days now . . . stupid old Keith probably helped himself by burning his idol, since now there's at least two other targets ahead of him (Alec, Reid) that are more of a "threat" this week. I'd expect both of them to go this week, in some order, save immunity.

Same with Natalie's blunder - it smoked out Jon's idol finally and she would've been in  a worse position if Jon had left instead of Wes and at least she DID break up a pair, that's what should be her goal.

It makes sense to think Jac will outlast Jon, and that Keith will outlast Jon as well, since Missy/Baylor/Nat would keep the weak over the strong. The jury is stacked with people that would vote for Keith to win if he was in F2/3.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I hated Natalie due to amazing race. But with her twinny gone, I was leaning her way. Until she saved jon like a dumb ass. I also liked jon and his girlfriend (forgot her name). Now I can't stand him. Her, not sure about yet. HATE missy and her icky daughter. I liked jeremy. I wanted him to stay. I kinda liked Josh too. Oh, I like Reed. So I guess I will root for Reed. For now anyway. lol



Jacqueline is Jon's girlfriend.....and looking at the previews it seems there is trouble in paradise.  They showed one clip where she tells him "don't touch me" -  can't be good.  I still like Jacqueline, she seems to be more caring....Jon is a back stabber, or I may just be seeing him as such, after all, Jacq did get a free reward too and went along with Jon when they double crossed Jeremy.

In the end I end up agreeing that whoever wins really deserves it, no matter how dirty they play, because after all, that is the object of the game, to outplay, outlast and outsmart everyone else.......argh.............

I didn't use to like Reed, but I think it was because of Josh, but Reed seems to be an ok type of person, I'd be okay with him winning.


----------



## Mertex

Howey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know! She tells jon to use the idol and I'm all WTF??? Are you CRAZY??? Oy. Just...OY!!!
> 
> Dumbfucks. The whole lot of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't really care who wins....whoever outsmarts the rest of the stupid ones deserves it, even if they are stupid, too!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do. If that Jesus hair pretty boy from Orlando wins I'll be pissed. Same with Keith but I like his son Wes. Jon and his wife suck. They both exude stupid. Natalie is going to get burnt and I suspect she's gone next week if it isn't Jon.
> 
> I like the last gay guy even if I can't remember his name.
> 
> We had a pool on my forum, I might bring it here next season if the TPTB allow it. (Draw names beginning of the season if your guy or gal wins you win).
Click to expand...


That would be fun, but what would we win?


----------



## Gracie

So....whats the guesses for tonight? Will Job get his comeuppance for twisting and turning and tossing folks under the bus all the time? Will Jacqline get fed up and kick him to the curb? Will Keith spit more than 50 times in the hour its on? Will Missy and Baylor fall in the ocean and get munch by a shark? Will we all be bored to tears again at all of their idiot decisions?


----------



## Gracie

Sigh. I am so over king and queen. Both are STUPID. Missy and Baylor are going to get all the guys out...including the king..then they will dethrone the queen. I hate them both.
I dislike natalie now. Fence sitter. Alec is just dumb. Keith still spits. I liked Reed but he's gone.

This whole cast sucks.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Sigh. I am so over king and queen. Both are STUPID. Missy and Baylor are going to get all the guys out...including the king..then they will dethrone the queen. I hate them both.
> I dislike natalie now. Fence sitter. Alec is just dumb. Keith still spits. I liked Reed but he's gone.
> 
> This whole cast sucks.




Yeah.....and Jon just got another immunity idol....he's got so much luck....argh.......!  Well, at least Natalie is now saying that she was only nice to Jon to fool him into a false sense of security, but she may be gone herself before she gets to exercise her plan of getting him voted off.  Now it depends on who has more power, Jon or Missy to see who's going to fall next!


----------



## Gracie

Nat finally got Jon outta there. He is so arrogant along with his girlfriend he didn't even use the idol. He went to jury with it still in his pocket. And SHE said at TC "Jon and I aren't going anywhere". I had to laugh.
Right now, I am rooting for Nat..of all people. And Keith is starting to grow on me a tad. Except for his nasty spitting habit.
They focus on each other so much, they are ignoring the two floaters who will take over if they don't do something NOW. Missy and her daughter. Can't stand either one.


----------



## Gracie

Well, tis over. Good for Nat and loved what Reed said to Missy! I wanted either Keith or Nat to win because Jac and Missy shouldn't have been sitting there anyway. I'm glad Nat won.

Going to unwatch this thread now...and wait for Feb 25th for Survivor 30 and a new thread for it!!!


----------



## Mertex

I'm very happy that Natalie won......she deserved it more than Missy (who did nothing the whole time and sat through the challenges with her broken ankle).....and certainly Jacquelyn did not deserve it.  I'm glad most of them recognized that she was most deserving than the others.

Toward the end, I thought that I would be okay if Keith won it....I didn't like his spitting, but he sure won a lot of challenges....gotta give him that.


----------

